#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-27
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> has anyone seen apokryphos?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: #kubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<Jucato> (sorry my reply was 10 minutes late...)
<gnomefreak> its all good
<Mez> can anyone remember the factoid to give the reccomended hardware page? or remember the reccomended hardware page's url
<Jucato> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jucato> like that?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> that list needs to be updated last i looked ~1-2 months ago
<Gary> meh, I feel left out, pici has a voice :'(  meh :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Gary: i think only like 3 people can set you to access 5
<gnomefreak> anyone with 30 or higher i thought
<Gary> afaik, it's onle sev
<Gary> erm only...
<Gary> oh yeah, it's 30 here, so only three people
<gnomefreak> ping one of them for voice
<Gary> I could, the only person who can do both here and -offtopic is Seveaz though, and he might be busy
<Mez> seveas, nalioth, apokryphos, hobbsee
<Mez> oh, both? nvm
<Pici> now look what you did
<Amaranth> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Gary> Mez, now she is gonna kick me :'(
<Mez> ?
<Pici> The woman with the pointy stick?
* Gary hides
<Mez> you DO know that 
<Pici> Sounds like a movie villian... like the man with the golden gun.
<Mez> * Hobbsee :No such nick/channel
<Pici> oh.
<Gary> but LongPointy Stick  is here, arghhh
<Gary> cunning use of a space there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Gary> so did I but I failed :p
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* Jucato wonders what's happening over there...
<PriceChild> Jucato, trolls giving advice like rm -rf /, or chmod 777 /
<PriceChild> I mean... "advice"
<Jucato> ouch... :(
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: chmod 777 / shouldnt be a problem, iirc.
<PriceChild> yeah needs a recursive flag....? and sudo
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: as in, probably not secure, but it wont lock them out of their data
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, obviously
<PriceChild> but still... its begging for breakage
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> you'd be more worried with a chmod 000 /
<Hobbsee> + sudo +R
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Could someone take a look in #ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> I just got told to "kick roland_" but have to run
<PriceChild> I've given GNine a talking to several times about his attitude... don't be afraid to give him a timeout if he's the proble,
<PriceChild> *problem.
<Hobbsee> Mez: ?
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> meh that did it
<PriceChild> *really runs now*
<PriceChild> I'm also getting a warning of spambots Hobbsee...
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Jordan_U> There has been a lot of trolling activity recently
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Gary was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (BOOT!!!)
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: because we removed a ton of bans
<gnomefreak> we == ompaul
<Jordan_U> ahh
<Gary> meh
<Gary> whats that for?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: hmmm?
<PriceChild> because we love you
<PriceChild> *hugs*
<Gary> awww
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: he keeps coming back 
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Hobbsee> Gary: impending doom
<PriceChild> Right I'm really gone now.
<dressed_in_black> heh thanks PriceChild 
* Gary hides in the corner
<Hobbsee> Gary: what did Mez want?
<Gary> to get you to beat me up
<Gary> as you di
<Gary> erm did
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Gary> we were talking as to who can set my access in here and offtopic, only Seveas can do both
<Hobbsee> Gary: but you dont get ops in -offtopic.  this was settled long ago.
<Gary> Hobbsee, erm, as of the vote the otherday?
<Hobbsee> you can only have them in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> yes, and before that
<Gary> oh I'm lost now, they said a trial ops in -offtopic to see how I done
<Hobbsee> no, no, no
<Hobbsee> how are we supposed to kickban you and forward you to ##windows if you actually *have* ops yourself?
<Hobbsee> that means you could attack back.
<Gary> best clarify with ompaul and/or seveas
<Gary> Hobbsee, hehe
<Gary> moo :p
<Hobbsee> isnt this simple?
<Gary> Hobbsee, you is evil
<Gary> Hobbsee, go to #colchester-lug please
* Hobbsee probes Gary with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> hah. 
<Hobbsee> so you can kick me?
<Gary> well dur
<mc44> oh dear, who got high and made Gary an op
<Gary> woo so much support :p
<Hobbsee> mc44: no one yet, i hope
* mc44 cuddles Gary 
<Gary> i'm gonna go console myself with last nights leftover pizza :'(
* dressed_in_black hugs Gary 
<Gary> nice nick andrewb
<dressed_in_black> This was my original nick
<dressed_in_black> /ns info it
* Gary cries
<dressed_in_black> yearrrs old
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@colchester-lug/pdpc.supporter.active.Gary!#automatix]  by Hobbsee
<dressed_in_black> loll
* Gary was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* Hobbsee looks around innocently
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@colchester-lug/pdpc.supporter.active.Gary!#automatix]  by Hobbsee
<maxamillion> o.O;
<Gary> right, woo, how to make me scared
<Gary> please, never again
* Hobbsee muhahahahaha's
* Gary cries in the corner, mwhaaaaa those channels, why.....
<Hobbsee> haha
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: you dev for kubuntu right?
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: yes
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: kubunut comes with kppp by default, right?
<maxamillion> s/kubunut/kubuntu
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: yes
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: ok, awesome ... i asked in #kubuntu earlier but i just wanted to double check
<maxamillion> thankies :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Jucato> apparently he didn't trust my answer enough :)
<maxamillion> Jucato: lol
<maxamillion> Jucato: i didn't realize you were in here too, if i would have i wouldn't have double checked ... its just that some community members have been wrong on default apps in the past so i figured i would ask a dev
* maxamillion == heel
<Jucato> heheh no problem with that. never hurts to double check of course :
<Jucato> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* Pici eyes -offtopic
<Hobbsee> Pici: you have ops there?
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: him and gary both do afaik
<Hobbsee> gary doesnt yet
<Gary> I don't :'(  not yet
<Hobbsee> Gary: got vetoed :P
<Gary> Hobbsee won't allow it :p
<gnomefreak> oh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> how are we supposed to kickban you and forward you to ##windows if you actually *have* ops yourself?
<Hobbsee> that means you could attack back.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Gary> Hobbsee, but I'm not so vindictive
<Gary> PriceChild, whats /cs clear do?
<Gary> :p
<PriceChild> Gary, /cs help clear
<PriceChild> And don't worry, I can't do it :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jamesinator called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> who votes trypglyph is trolling?
<Pici> 75% of me thinks he is, 25% thinks hes just clueless.
<elkbuntu> Pici, now is when you back up a fellow op
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<mc44> Pici too! have you all gone mad? :P
<PriceChild> one day mc44, one day.
<Pici> elkbuntu: sorry, I was afk.
<Pici> :(
<Pici> Well.  I guess thats that. Or, at least I hope so.
<elkbuntu> http://pastebin.ca/672509
<Pici> elkbuntu: http://pastebin.ca/672515 was the previous discussion he was talking about if you're interested.
<Gary> elkbuntu, you have lots of patience
<elkbuntu> Gary, i knew it was heading there the minute he took it to PM
<elkbuntu> actually, i lie. i knew it was going there the minute he ranted after topyli corrected himself
<Tm_T> topyli <3
<Gary> yeah
<mneptok> new laptop dance!
<mneptok> _o/
<mneptok> \o_
<mneptok> \o/
<Pici> wooo
<mneptok> but no sound through internal speakers.
<mneptok> i need to look into that, i guess.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Pici> mneptok: gutsy?
<mneptok> yeah
<mneptok> got a 4965BGN that needs Gutsy
<mneptok> BGN? AGN? whatever. the latest Intel Santa Rosa N.
<Pici> Sound is a bit broken currently in 2.6.22-10
<Pici> At least for intel_hda type cards
<mneptok> yeah, which is why i say "i guess."
<mneptok> i'll prolly just wait for other people to do the Launchpad typing. because i suck.
<Pici> The bugs are already logged.
<Gary> mneptok, you suck?
<Pici> I fell back to 2.6.22-9 for the time being.
<mneptok> Gary: stay off the garlic for a few days prior and we'll talk money.
<Gary> mneptok, O_O :p
<Gary> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Arwen said: root is Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> do->Do
<PriceChild> !-root
<ubotu> root has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:18:28
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PriceChild> fixed
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nalioth> i don't like that factoid
<nalioth> it's adversarial
<pleia2> I agree
<PriceChild> Its also very long
<nalioth> i think we should go for a !root factoid that explains how the sudo model is better (and is the way Ubuntu was designed), and how 'sudo passwd' will botch up things
<ompaul> !root this is not the root you are looking for
<ompaul> ?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !root this is not the root you are looking for
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> right I leave it
<pleia2> maybe something as simple as "By default, the root account password is locked in Ubuntu, use the sudo command to perform system maintenance, more information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo"
<pleia2> too many commas, but something like that
<nalioth> pleia2: but there is no root password in a default install
<nalioth> it's not locked, it isn't there
<PriceChild> By default, the root account password is locked in Ubuntu. This means that you can not log in as root, nor use 'su'. Instead, you must use 'sudo ' to prefix commands. This has many advantages which you can read about here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo See also !gksudo for launching graphical apps as root.
<PriceChild> bah that's huge...
<pleia2> nalioth: the wiki needs to be updated then :) I copied from there
<pleia2> PriceChild: that's not bad, I think such an important thing can be longish
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Pici> I think the 'by default' should be changed to 'For security reasons'.  Just my 2c.
<ompaul> databuddy and his room mate both run gutsy - and they are having "problems" with cups 
<ompaul> nasty ones from the sounds of it
<Pici> Who is databuddy? 
<ompaul> Pici, some other day ;-) 
<gnomefreak> maybe because gutsy isnt using cups anymore its something else cant remember
<gnomefreak> SPCmaybe
<ompaul> gnomefreak, coolllllll
<tonyyarusso> Why would we drop cups?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<voraistos> hey
<PriceChild> Hi voraistos, how can we help?
<voraistos> can someone uban me now ?
<PriceChild> One minute while I look at logs.
<voraistos> i kinda fucked up yesterday
<PriceChild> And please watch your language :)
<gnomefreak> atleast i thought it was changed
<voraistos> sorry :P
<gnomefreak> ompaul: system-config-printer i think is default in gutsy
<gnomefreak> i was close
<PriceChild> voraistos, you "suggested" a command in a public channel that would wipe the entire system of whoever used it.
<voraistos> wow. alwi know
<voraistos> but i didnt do it on purpose
<voraistos> i explained already
<voraistos> forget the first line (i was actually talking to smo in the real world :P
<PriceChild> I'm sorry you've confused me.
<voraistos> " wow. alwi know" -< just forget about that
<voraistos> :P
<PriceChild> Ok I'm with you now.
<PriceChild> But how can you type something like that without meaning to?
<ompaul> magical powers?
<voraistos> well, that guy wanted to get rid of some files the hard way (root was needed)
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<voraistos> so i added the -rf extra to what a previous guy said
<ompaul> dude never ever suggest that root is needed
<voraistos> i didnt suggest that !
<ompaul> voraistos> well, that guy wanted to get rid of some files the hard way (root was needed)
<voraistos> by root i was meaning sudo
<voraistos> root access rights :P
<PriceChild> and I guess that by sudo rm -rf /* you meant something else
<ompaul> irc does not translate what you mean into what I understand
<voraistos> well, the thing is,
<voraistos> i didnt mean /** the bash way
<voraistos> i was just meaning whatever path to file*
<PriceChild> voraistos, The ban has harldy lasted 24 hours, I'd suggest you come back in a couple of days.
<voraistos> i said damn and was about to apologize, but i was banned
<PriceChild> hmm
<voraistos> well, the protocol says 24 hours :P
<voraistos> hey come on
<PriceChild> ahh I see you in my backlog
<PriceChild> one minute
<voraistos> i havent been on the channel for a long time
<voraistos> but i used to give quite a lot of support
<PriceChild> voraistos, I have a very big backlog
<voraistos> lol
<PriceChild> gimme a minute for discussion please
<voraistos> kk
<PriceChild> voraistos, we are going to remove the ban, please be careful in what you type, IRC does not translate meaning something but typing something else well ;-)
<voraistos> ok :)
<voraistos> thank you
<voraistos> you dont remember me , do you ?
<PriceChild> Have fun.
<PriceChild> I remember you from my backlog earlier... but nope I don't. Toooo many people on irc.
<voraistos> fair enough :P
<voraistos> i used to have my own channel to help people
<voraistos> because the main channel was just sooo busy
<PriceChild> Anything else we can help you with voraistos?
<voraistos> err no :)
<manchicken> Hey, I've got someone in #kubuntu giving newbies commands that cause forkbombs.
<manchicken> combo_ in #kubuntu
<jrib> manchicken: call !ops there
<ubotu> manchicken called the ops in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> MINE!
<manchicken> Thanks, I didn't know about that.
<manchicken> Good day folks.
<PriceChild> Hi bony, how can we help?
<bony> i think my nick is blocked by ubuntu channel
<PriceChild> One moment.
<PriceChild> bony, you have been banforwarded into #ubuntu-read-topic
<PriceChild> So please go there and read the topic :)
<bony> PriceChild,  well i have read the help page
<bony> but it was of no use
<bony> my nick bony is blocked
<PriceChild> To condense it down into a line...
<PriceChild> Please reconnect to freenode on port 8001 then come here and ask to be tested for the dcc exploit.
<bony> PriceChild, hmm ok i will do that and will be back
<PriceChild> When he comes back I'll ask him what part of the instructions he had trouble with...
<bony> PriceChild, hi now i am back after changing the settings
<bony> i still get redirected to ubuntu-read-topic
<PriceChild> Ok
<PriceChild> if you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit it explains that you are NOT automatically allowed back into #ubuntu
<PriceChild> bony, congratulations you have passed the test.
<PriceChild> I will remove the banforward now.
<bony> PriceChild, thank u a lot :-)
<PriceChild> However could you give me a few moments to tell me what you found difficult about the instructions so that we may improve them for others?
<bony> well first thing was that i was in panic when i could connect to #ubuntu
<bony> so i missed the name of the the channel to which i was redirected
<PriceChild> and you didn't read the topic either?
<bony> but when i read about ubuntu-ops i though this would be the right place
<bony> but then when i saw the topic every thing was fine
<rob> people read topics?
<PriceChild> But if you didn't see the name... or read the topic... then how did you know you weren't in #ubuntu ?
<bony> yes i didn't read the topic
<mc44> rob: every time you don't read the topic, god kills a lolcat
<bony> PriceChild, well it was simple by seeing the users there were very few users on the right site of xchat window
<PriceChild> Right..
<bony> so i guessed that something is wrong and then i saw the channel name and then the topic
<bony> :-)
<rob> mc44, so he should, but I hear those things don't have a great life expectancy too
<PriceChild> bony, so you instantly joined the channel mentioned in the topic but didn't read the rest of it?
<bony> well yes
<PriceChild> Ok thanks.
<bony> you are welcome
<PriceChild> Is there anything else we can help you with?
<bony> well right now there isn't anything that is wrong well i would like to learn about nickserv and chanserv some time later i will be back :-)
<bony> thanks for assisting me PriceChild 
<PriceChild> #freenode for that
<bony> ok
<PriceChild> heads up - Randall in #ubuntu *watches*
<PriceChild> That proves it.
<PriceChild> right there
<PriceChild> People are idiots. *head desks*
<PriceChild> Could we make it any easier? :(
<Gary> PriceChild, hehe
<mc44> PriceChild: you could set a bot to send a script via dcc that automatically reconfigures the popular clients ;P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Satan must get this a lot.
<mneptok> "I'm banned from #heaven. What happened?"
<mneptok> "Did you read the commandments?"
<PriceChild> lol :)
<mneptok> "The what-now? Sorry, I'mm busy eating this baby ..."
<mneptok> "The commandments were pretty clear ..."
<mneptok> "I JUST WANT A HALO AND WINGS WHY DOES THIS HAVE TO BE SO HARD?!?!?"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<ShockSMX> why is freenode redirecting me away from #ubuntu?
<nalioth> ShockSMX: do you have any clues?
<jrib> ShockSMX: did you read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ShockSMX, Hello there?
<pppoe_dude> hi
<Pici> hi?
<pppoe_dude> how come my blimpdude nickname is forwarding to #ubuntu-readtopic?
<Pici> Did you read the topic?
<pppoe_dude> yes
<pppoe_dude> but my pppoe_dude nickname doesn't do that
<pppoe_dude> only my blimpdude one
<PriceChild> pppoe_dude, because we banforward on nicks
<PriceChild> pppoe_dude, please reconnect on port 8001 anyway
<PriceChild> and ask for a test
<pppoe_dude> k
<pppoe_dude> will do that later when im done
<pppoe_dude> thx\
<PriceChild> pppoe_dude, you are vulnerable now
<PriceChild> I wonder if it would be ok to banforward that him again?
<PriceChild> seen as it is kind of ban evasion...
<Pici> on ppoe_dude?
<PriceChild> Yeah
<Pici> I'd say it would be fair to do that.
<nalioth> banforwarding nicks is not wise
<PriceChild> yeah
<PriceChild> hmm i'll change my alias
<tonyyarusso> I thought we wanted that, since a lot of people will have dynamic IPs and return much later?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: cloaks
<nalioth> pppoe_dude was using a different nick when he got caught
<tonyyarusso> What about when they don't have a cloak?
<jrib> well, we could just ban both
<PriceChild> Does "/cs kf somenick somechan" work for others with chanserv.py ?
<PriceChild> for me it just kicks and doesn't set the forward grr
<PriceChild> it won't let me banforward to -read-topic but will to shorter names grr
<Pici> shorner names with dashes?
<PriceChild> aha
<Pici> er, shorter.
* nalioth plugs PriceChild into a electric company transformer so his light bulb will go brighter
<PriceChild> wait... hmm...
<PriceChild> its almost 12 i'm slowing down...
<PriceChild> no :(
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> one - and it doesn't work, but -- together and it did work which confused me a minute
<Pici> hmm
<ShockSMX> nalioth / jrib / PriceChild : my bad, it was probably because i was trying to join with a clone
<PriceChild> ShockSMX, pardon?
<ShockSMX> i'm already in #ubuntu on a different computer, but same ip
<Pici> ShockSMX: You were banforwarded to the -read-topic channel for a different reason than that.
<PriceChild> grr
<PriceChild> ShockSMX, did you read the topic in the aptly named.... #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<ShockSMX> Pici: really? what's the reason?
<ShockSMX> PriceChild: yeah. and switched to port 8001
<PriceChild> ShockSMX, ok and the next bit says for you to ask for a test.
<PriceChild> so would you like a test? :)
<Pici> ShockSMX: Okay, well we need to manually remove that ban, so you can connect to #ubuntu on the proper computer.
<ShockSMX> ah, so i'm on some perm-redirect list until taken off by you guys?
<PriceChild> indeed
<ShockSMX> okay
<Pici> ShockSMX: Yes, unfortunately, this is a manual process, not automatic :/
<ShockSMX> okay
<PriceChild> So are you going to ask for a test?
<ShockSMX> yes
<PriceChild> congrats
<ShockSMX> thanks
<PriceChild> You may now rejoing #ubuntu
<ShockSMX> i will consider this action
<PriceChild> Is there anything else that we can help you with here?
<ShockSMX> no thank you
<nalioth> PriceChild: you forget to offer the fries with that
* nalioth runs
<PriceChild> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-28
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* AndrewB wants fries
* nalioth tips AndrewB into a vat of hot oil
<AndrewB> eeek
<AndrewB> It burns
<AndrewB> Could we add a table of contents to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines so that we can direct link to a certain rule?
<PriceChild> AndrewB, i'll take a look at doing that
<PriceChild> but links would have huge hashes after them?
<AndrewB> I can add it in quick
<PriceChild> by all means :)
<AndrewB> Though you are right on the hash thing..
<Pumpernickel> Tinyurl?
<AndrewB> Takes time to create them
<jrib> create anchors
<PriceChild> enlighten us jrib :)
<nalioth> tinygurls?
<AndrewB> I don't like it with a table of contents actually, 14 is too many
<jrib> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnLinking [[Anchor(anchorname)] ]  in the wiki page, then link to w.u.c./foo#anchorname
<AndrewB> Ok bugger the contents, I could add easy to remeber anchors? would that benefit?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> I feel kind of silly calling the ops when it lists my name ;)
<PriceChild> Pici, tough :P
<wolferine> did I do something wrong Price?
<PriceChild> Hi
<wolferine> hello
<PriceChild> I was simply requesting that you didn't publically accuse people of trolling in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Some people could take great offence at that.
<wolferine> well, I have been assisting this guy for the last 3 hours in three different channels
<wolferine> im sorry it was offfensive
<PriceChild> A better course of action would be to pm an active op.... !ops if they're breaking channel guidelines or just ignore them.
<wolferine> offensive
<wolferine> well, I dont think he was doing it so much it required an op
<wolferine> else I would have
<wolferine> anyways, sorry for 'fighting' with yu in the channel
<jrib> PriceChild: did my anchor comments for the wiki get through?  the combination of compiz and dial up have made my connection slightly unreliable?
<PriceChild> Yeah you gate the helponlinking page
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Pici: oy
<mneptok> if you care, my internal speakers work when adjusted with alsamixer. sadly, they *always* work, even when the external jack is in use.
<Pici> I got my first backlash from someone earlier.
<mneptok> Pici: when your house gets egged, the +o has come home to roost
<ubotu> Paladine called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<Vorian> botman1 and botman2
<Pici> looks like c1h2e1s5 triggered it.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Has that happened?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: how close to my house are *you* willing to get?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: :P
<Pumpernickel> I think I'm about three hours away... I could maybe build a rocket-based egg launcher.
<jrib> icbe
<Pici> Thats a scary thought
<mneptok> "Rocket Based Egg Launcher" was the title of my rejected "Women's Health Week Issues" term paper.
<nixternal> in ubuntu-meeting, someone has a logging bot...dunno what the rules are Jester_bot
<nixternal> err, Jester-log
<nalioth> nixternal: go get 'em!
<nixternal> bots aren't allowed right?
<nixternal> unless they have been reged?
<nixternal> or approved
<nalioth> i'm taking care of it.  i know EXACTLY whose hide to stake to the anthill
<nalioth> nixternal: did you /whois the bot?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> Jester45
<nalioth> yourmom
<nixternal> hahaha
<nalioth> nixternal: you didn't see that?
<nixternal> wtf is up with "mom" jokes tonight
* nalioth slaps nixternal with a /whois
<nalioth>  /whois the damned bot
<nalioth> and read it
<nixternal> lol
<nalioth> 1188267718 21:21 -!- Jester-log [n=yourmom@vidd.vidd.us
<nalioth> it was not a joke
<nixternal> thought it was
<nalioth> did you kick it?
<nixternal> you did
<nalioth> i did not.
<nixternal> <   Jester-log!n=yourmom@vidd.vidd.us [requested by nalioth
<nalioth> interesting
<nixternal> hehe
<nalioth> it didn't show up on my screen that i removed it
<nalioth> just the ban
<tonyyarusso> lol
* tonyyarusso sees both
<nixternal> me too
* nalioth has had dealings with the owner before
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> nalioth: better? :)
<nalioth> apokryphos: see? you've even got a welcome mat here
<apokryphos> more bots, less people? ;)
* apokryphos wonders how things have been going
<nalioth> bots?
<Pumpernickel> people?
<apokryphos> with the people of course :)
<apokryphos> hi Pumpernickel 
<Pumpernickel> hiya
<apokryphos> ouch, so late, /me -> bed. 'night :)
<elkbuntu> nice 0 victims
<nalioth> elkbuntu: it wasn't lethal
<elkbuntu> at all, no
<elkbuntu> that is pretty excellent
<nalioth> no, you misunderstand
<nalioth> the syntax was wrong 
<elkbuntu> oh
<elkbuntu> still.. he got no jollies
<elkbuntu> and theoretically a kline to boot
<nalioth> i'm attempting to see about that
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Irreducibilis said: ubotu's link is dead
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, norsetto said: !ppa is <reply> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Hobbsee> (done)
<Pici> (okay)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> !girl
<ubotu> Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
<Hobbsee> !no girl is <reply> Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | For more interesting reading, see http://pandagon.blogsome.com/2007/04/13/how-to-not-be-an-asshole-a-guide-for-men/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<pleia2> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> Hmmm, can someone tell me the commands for banning and unbanning people?
* jussi01 pokes PriceChild ;)
<Jucato>  /mode <channel> -b <host or nick or whatever
<Jucato> ??
<jussi01> Jucato: thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<Jucato> if you're using konvi it's much easier :)
<Tm_T> well, in irssi, /ban or /unban
<Tm_T> and ofcourse /help ;-P
<jussi01> Jucato: how so?
* Hobbsee has aliases for all of this
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you've found out about ban -d i take it?
<Jucato> jussi01: just click on the icon beside the channel topic or Window -> Channel settings for ______
<jussi01> Hobbsee: no....
<Hobbsee> sorry, jussi01 
<Hobbsee> er, Jucato 
<jussi01> Jucato: how cool :)
<Hobbsee> although you cna use it too
* Jucato is now confused @_@
<jussi01> Hobbsee: what is ban -d ?
<Pici> realname ban iirc.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: er, ban -domain, iirc
<jussi01> ahhh, gotcha
* Pici could definitly be wrong
* jussi01 learns lots. 
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ah that... er... slipped my mind :(
<Hobbsee> Pici: no, that's /cs mode #channame +d <onewordwith*and?sasnecessary>
<Pici> Hobbsee: I havent had the need/chance to use it yet.  I should read up on the freenode modes some more.
<ubotu> JimQode called the ops in #ubuntu
* Gary pulls a face at Hobbsee 
* mc44 pulls a Gary at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Gary> sorry, my fingers slipped on the keyboard :p
<Pici> Yeah, h o b s and e are really easy to mistype
<mc44> tab completion typos can be pretty far from what you intend :) Not that I believe that Gary for a second ;P
<Gary> I wouldn't either
* Hobbsee definetly wouldnt
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> :p
* mc44 misses GazzaK. He was fun.
<Pici> Yeah, I havent seen him in a while either.
<GazzaK> :-)
<Pici> Imposter!
<Pici> :p
<GazzaK> oops, thats just nick spammed everywhere.
<mc44> yay!
* mc44 pets GazzaK 
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> DjViper called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> did someone in here add the !ppa factoid after kmos asked?
<Pici> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Pici> yes.
<maxamillion> lol
<gnomefreak> Pici: you did?
<Pici> gnomefreak: Hobbsee did.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i did, norsetto gets full credit for writing it
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ppa hasnt been released yet (this is gonna screw people up
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i ignore the crack that kmos comes up with though
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: the quick start guide and all that is still there - i thought they moved it
<gnomefreak> they will upload to dogfood and it will be removed from dogfood in a day or so
<Hobbsee> right
<gnomefreak> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<gnomefreak> thats one of my dogfood accounts
<gnomefreak> thats how i know it hasnt been released
<gnomefreak> multiple architectures is a bit misleading as well
<gnomefreak> x86 and 64
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey jono.
<jono> hey PriceChild
<PriceChild> how goes?
<Hobbsee> hi jono 
<jono> good thanks
<jono> hey Hobbsee
* Hobbsee wonders when the ops council will actually get set up
<PriceChild> I put it on the agenda again for weds
<PriceChild> bah not weds... 3rd
<PriceChild> so similar
<Hobbsee> oh, drat.  there must be a kubuntu meeting in a week
<Hobbsee> i knew i was goign to put something otu a week ago..
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !!! :@ !!!   Windows is starting to really piss me off. So are my coworkers that believe everything just works in windows.... despite all the shit they need to do for work arounds when viewing the site in ie6, ie7, and despite the shit they need to do just to get a simple application isntalled.
<Hobbsee> we have a meeting on the 3rd, or something?
<PriceChild> grrr
<Hobbsee> jono: we gave up on kmos, to save sanity, FYI
<PriceChild> MTecknology, please watch the language and be careful of use of !s :)
<PriceChild> You never know who's listenning ;)
<jono> biab
<MTecknology> hi
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<MTecknology> ^^ that's why i'm here actually
<PriceChild> Because you used a ! to start omething, then used the word "is"... so it thought you were suggesting a factoid.
<MTecknology> o, lol
<GazzaK> don't think we can use that though :p
<MTecknology> i thought it might be b/c i edited the spelling on one of the wiki's?
<MTecknology> sorry, I hate having to deal with windows systems...
<PriceChild> Nope.
<Pici> MTecknology: Ubotu isnt that smart.  Yet.
<PriceChild> Is there anything else we can help you with MTecknology?
<Pici> MTecknology: Just watch the language, k?
* gnomefreak gave up on him long time ago 
<MTecknology> i will
<MTecknology> PriceChild, make my company develop web apps for linux instead?
<MTecknology> sorry... I'm offtopic here, i'll shutup
<mc44> isn't the point of web apps that they are OS independent
<MTecknology> mc44, I meant the server
<MTecknology> we'
<gnomefreak> maybe browser independant?
* gnomefreak never seen one that was OS independant
<MTecknology> we're using ajax, ms sql, reporting services, ajax extensions, and asp.net
<MTecknology> and other bs we really shouldn't need in this manner
<MTecknology> it's browser and server dependent
<MTecknology> I'm trying to install a hack for SQL to get it to work with asp.net the way we need it to
<PriceChild> Is there anything else we can help you with MTecknology? (apart from your company's internal workings)
<MTecknology> sorry- want me o leave?
<MTecknology> s/o/to
<nalioth> MTecknology: if you have nothing further, please :)
<fluebug> my computer is broke, can anyone help me?
<mc44> fluebug: please use #ubuntu for support
<fluebug> isn't this ubuntu operations?
<mc44> no
<fluebug> do you know java?
<mc44> fluebug: please read the /topic
<fluebug> i am in your cpu, hugging your cycles!
<fluebug> man, this is nixternal
<Pici> fluebug: ...
<fluebug> I am stuck in class and they locked me out from ssh'n into home :)
<mc44> fluebug: imposter!
<fluebug> haha
<mc44> also, evil trolling :P
<fluebug> ask me something that mr. nix would know
<PriceChild> ok...
<mc44> fluebug: whats your favourite colour
<PriceChild> What is your root password?
<fluebug> kubuntu blue baby!
<fluebug> don't use root
<mc44> haha
<Pici> PriceChild: good one!
<PriceChild> fluebug, can't you /nick to your linked nick and identify?
<fluebug> hrmm, let me try
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> There we go :)
<mc44> I'm still not convinced :P
<nixternal_> didn't event hink of that
<nixternal_> plus I wanted to have a little fun with this stupid cgi-irc crap
<nixternal_> alright...I need to take a nap, this teacher is killing me
<nixternal_> cya'll later
<Pici> Has there ever been a case of someone impersonating an op?
<nalioth> Pici: yes, attempts have been made
<Pici> Usually doesnt last long, I'm assuming.  
<PriceChild> *remembers the last time he left his pass on a different machine*
* nalioth eats imposters
<Pici> I've come across that once before on a game server, but the person failed to realize that the person that he was impersonating was on dial-up and didn't live in the united states.
<pleia2> Pici: no sympathy :)
<Pici> Oh, it was a very quick kickban.
<mc44> Pici: hello, this is irc support. Looks like we lost your personal information. If you just send me your nickserv password we can get this sorted out.
<mc44> ;)
<Hobbsee> mc44: you want http://community.livejournal.com/techsupport
<nalioth> Hobbsee: are we repelling boarders?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: sorry?
<nalioth> your hat, Hobbsee 
<nalioth> you have your captains hat on
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> Its a swirly hat.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh, meh.  just abusing GazzaK 
<nalioth> ah
<Hobbsee> seeing as we cant in -offtopic anymore
<nalioth> why not?
<nalioth> he's got ops there and can defend himself
<Hobbsee> that's why
<nalioth> that makes it more fun
<GazzaK> lol
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, it's not a fair game unless the victim can defend himself
<mc44> GazzaK: you enjoy being the victim ;)
<GazzaK> and on that note, i'm going to the bar :-D
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Gary, wo you finally got it :)
<Gary> lol
<Gary> got what?  a voice
<nalioth> PriceChild: yes, we didnt want to tell you, but we'll be taking your v away soon 
<Gary> had that for days :-D
* nalioth runs
<PriceChild> I suppose its only fair :(
<PriceChild> unless....
<nalioth> PriceChild: you talk to much, anyway
* nalioth runs faster
* PriceChild stabs nalioth in the back as he runs and takes his access
* mc44 casts an imperius curse on PriceChild 
* mc44 feels shame, pretends not to have read Harry Potter really
* PriceChild sets mode +m (no magic lock)
<Gary> Pici, i'd do a ban for that
<Pici> Gary: I was trying to digest it.
<Pici> Gary: I have no idea where that came from.
<Gary> me neither
<Gary> what a weird comment
<Gary> i'd not worry about it
<Gary> that nick is 26 weeks old, and the last registered user address is not the same as that ban ip
<Pici> The part that disturbs and confuses me, is that this same person is quite helpful in #ubuntu
<Gary> as I said, i'd not trust the nickname, check the ip
<Pici> I did.
<Pici> I checked my logs.
<Gary> oh, thats sad
<Gary> must have a hater already Pici 
<Gary> that happens
<Gary> i'd not worry
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Pici> hmmmm....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Aha.
<mc44> Pici: Take on me?
<Pici> Take me on?
<mc44> :)
<Pici> No, I was actually referring to Davy_Jones
<Pricey> that's a big ban......
<Pricey> *reads backlog*
<Pici> I have more information about that.
<Pici> Davy_Jones. AKA: Abu_Hamza, Azul, GoFcukYourself, nuked_omen.
<mc44> ah, him
<Pici> All are *!n=ad@87.109
<Pricey> *reads bantracker as backlog is rubbish*
<Pici> All have at least 1 kick/ban in bantracker.
<Pricey> Pici, Gary, have you been introduced to the bantracker?
<Gary> seems like a nice fellow
<Pici> Pricey: I have.
<Gary> Pricey, only when Seveas was laughing at how many bans/kicks he had done to me
<Pricey> hehe :)
<Gary> do we have logins?
<Pici> No.
<Pricey> @btlogin
<Gary> whats that do?
<Gary> @btlogin
<Gary> ahh, it fails :p
<Pricey> see if that gives you anything... but I'd guess that won't happen until we let you into the ubuntu-irc group...
<Pici> I think it lets us add comments to the bans.
<Pricey> sorry... "if"
<Pricey> :P
<Gary> but yeah, I've seen the bantracker, and very good it is
<Pricey> hmmm bantracker only shows first ban on *!*@87.109.242.248 and nothing more...
<Gary> refresh it, it shows the latest to me
<Pricey> yeah and the one after...
<Pricey> but I thought you said there were others?
<Pici> 87.109 shows 4 bans.  
<Pricey> Oh I just searched on your name :)
<Gary> thats hobbsee's fault :p
<Pricey> Pici, I still only see the two bans by you, then a couple older from may and july?
<Pici> One of them as nuked_omen, so I grepped my logs and saw that nuked_omen and davy_jones both shared name and partial ip address.
<Pici> So I looked through my logs for ad@87.109 and compared those names back to the bantracker. The names I listed above are the ones that have kicks or bans attributed to them.
<Pricey> In my opinion that ban is covering a little too much though...
<Gary> well it is restricted to ad@ too
<Pricey> ah so it is
<Pricey> sorry :)
<Pricey> *will be quiet now*
<Pici> okay. ;)
<Gary> :p
<Pici> I was concerned about the dynamic IP really.
<Pici> And I definitly wouldnt ban an entire ISP of people w/o some other qualifcations.
<PriceChild> How dare I doubt you :)
<mc44> unless they are turkish ;)
<ompaul> mc44, they really want your stash :)
* PriceChild disappears for a little
<mc44> mc44: it all went at Reading Festival :)
<ompaul> my job is mad, my mates are madder - I am remotely updating a 6.06 box and locally doing gutsy for a mate
* ompaul should lock self up in a box
<Gary> I concur
* Gary hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Gary> hey Amaranth 
<Amaranth> hi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I still don't think I've had expenses back for Sevilla...
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-29
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hello Midnight_Abuse, how can I help?
<Midnight_Abuse> Hmm I want some cool effects for Ubuntu.
<PriceChild> Midnight_Abuse, please read the topic :)
<Midnight_Abuse> Ooh, I am sorry :D
<Midnight_Abuse> Thank you.
<nalioth> don't diss your fan club, PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Its all good.
<mneptok> Saul Goode
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, daniel1 said: ubotu: the thing is, i tried doing alsamixer -c(the correct device) and rebooting (which is what worked last time i had installed ubuntu) and it was fine, and this time it didnt work...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ping
<Hobbsee> ubotu ping
<ubotu> host not found
<Hobbsee> ubotu ping
<ubotu> host not found
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> ubotu ping
<ubotu> host not found
<Hobbsee> ubotu ping
<ubotu> host not found
<tonyyarusso> host "elkbuntu" not found :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i moved, and the connection turned to crap
<Hobbsee> so it usually shows me a ~110 second lag or something.
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> host not found
* Hobbsee heads to class.
* nalioth sees ubotu sigh in relief
<ubotu> Geek_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> what was she pinging me for?
<tonyyarusso> beats me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jamesinator called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i smell a ban evader in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> stdin, ... why single me out? :(
<nalioth> you only smell one? he's been making himself known quite loudly
<stdin> elkbuntu: because you banned him :p
<Jbirk> Hello
<Jbirk> Quick question
<Jbirk> Hello
<Jbirk> I am told that NETWizz is banned in #ubuntu
<Jbirk> Why does my instant messenger tell me that?
<wolferine> possibly display the host ?
<Jbirk> I am sorry what?
<wolferine> if you /whois user
<wolferine> it will give you the 'hostname'
<Jbirk> of me?
<wolferine> of the banned user
<Jbirk> The banned user is me, but a different Nick
<Jbirk> I am curious why 
<wolferine> im not an op, I cannot help you further
<NETWizz> here we go
<NETWizz> This is the banned user
<wolferine> hop in #ubuntu
<NETWizz> I am banned
<wolferine> means, /part then /join
<NETWizz> Why should I even try
<elkbuntu> wolferine, what are you doing?
<nalioth> wolferine: thanks, we're working on it
<NETWizz> If I did something, I am sorry, but I want to know what
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, you were banned for insisting on talking about suse in the *#ubuntu support* channel
<NETWizz> If you gusy want me to go away, fine I will leave
<wolferine> np nalioth 
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, you were warned several times to stop it
<NETWizz> Why was I not notified of this?
<NETWizz> Why was I not first kicked?  Why is there no mention of that in http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ ?
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, you were warned verbally by several ops
<NETWizz> log file please
<elkbuntu> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=netwizz&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<stdin> it does, however, say in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines that off topic (non-support related) discussion should not be in the support channels 
<Jucato> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NETWizz> Okay
<NETWizz> Let me read the logs
<nalioth> NETWizz: so basically, you can talk to your hearts content about Suse, Fedora, or most any other operating system in #ubuntu-offtopic 
<NETWizz> What I don't see is a warning that I was going to be banned
<NETWizz> Not only that, I read my logs and really don't see what I did that was wrong
<NETWizz> I left the channel at my own accord to head to #suse
<NETWizz> After I left, I was banned
<NETWizz> I implore you to explain that
<NETWizz> Thanks, nalioth, I think I will join #ubuntu-offtopic
<NETWizz> However, I still do not see where I broke the code of conduct
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, you do not have to break the code of conduct to be banned from a channel. You were repeatedly and persistantly offtopic, and this is against freenode policy.
<nalioth> and Ubuntu channel policy
<elkbuntu> yes, and that
<NETWizz> Yet another link?
<NETWizz> Can I get a link to that?
<NETWizz> Well let me see I didn't flood, use an away message, repeat my question, abuse a bot, use non-English, I didn't use poor language, call !ops, bring bots, enable talking scripts
<NETWizz> I guess you could call me annoying at best
<elkbuntu> you were *offtopic*
<NETWizz> Okay, so I treated #ubuntu as #ubuntu-offtopic
<NETWizz> I am willing to go along with that
<NETWizz> Now that I was off topic, where does it say that is rewarded with a ban?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<NETWizz> Here is the gist
<NETWizz> I was installing Suse and needed help but did not know where to get it
<NETWizz> I figured, Hey it is a Grub problem
<NETWizz> Hum, I also run Ubuntu, which coincidentally uses Grub... Maybe they would help me
<NETWizz> I did not get help, but was told to go to #suse
<NETWizz> I went to #suse and was banned from #Ubuntu
<NETWizz> Is there a higher level opt I can plead my case too?
<nalioth> NETWizz: we are all here
<NETWizz> Or perhaps the Freenode people?
<NETWizz> Everyone feels the ban is justified then?
<nalioth> NETWizz: yes, #ubuntu is not #suse
<NETWizz> Agreed, but they have a lot in common.  i.e. Grub
<NETWizz> Am I wrong?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: is a freenode person
<nalioth> NETWizz: ##linux is available if your #[distro]  channel is wanting
<NETWizz> The way I look at it is people told me to leave and I left
<Hobbsee> give me a minute, i havent seen teh logs yet.
<Hobbsee> then you'll have a full decision from the ops council.
<NETWizz> If you want to keep the ban, fine
<NETWizz> I will go along with the decision
<NETWizz> I will just have to ask my Ubuntu questions in #ubuntu-offtopic unless that is being offtopic :-)
<nalioth> NETWizz: be our guest
<NETWizz> At least I know what I did wrong
<NETWizz> I feel better about that
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, strangely, had you simply asked nicely, accepted the reason without challenge or denial, and avoided displaying your 'i have been wronged, i want to talk to your supervisor' attitude, you would have been unbanned a quarter of an hour ago.
<elkbuntu> now you have to wait until we feel that your attitude is suitiable
<NETWizz> haha
<Hobbsee> NETWizz: give me a break...
<NETWizz> Where did I say I was terribly wrong
<NETWizz> I think I just got done saying "I will go along with the decision"
<NETWizz> I just wanted to ensure it was not one angry moderator after me.
<Hobbsee> NETWizz: you came to ubuntu for suse help, said abotu how suse was, about rpms, etc, *nothing* to do with ubuntu, and then are surprised that you got banned?
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, you actually ban evaded, knowingly, which is a freenode policy breach and if repeated would likely end in losing access to the whole of freenode
<Hobbsee> give me a break.  that classes of trolling.
<Hobbsee> s/of/as/
<Hobbsee> and trolling does not require a kick first.
<NETWizz> No offense, but I have been anything but belligerent, and I have not spammed this channel or done anything wrong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NETWizz> I have been respectful; I think
<Hobbsee> but you were a complete git in #ubuntu, so?
<NETWizz> I don't recall ban evasion
<NETWizz> It isn't like I proxied
<Hobbsee> NETWizz: whether you were deliberately trolling, or trolling due to idocy, i dont overly care.  the net effect is the same.
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, you are banned in #ubuntu, yet intentionally joined #ubuntu knowing the ban was still in place. that is by definition ban evasion
<NETWizz> If I really wanted to ban evade, I could stay in #ubuntu until the cows come home and pigs fly, but that isn't my intent
<NETWizz> I asked if the ban was legit
<NETWizz> I thought there was some sort of mistake
<nalioth> NETWizz: it was legit, and worked as it was meant to
<NETWizz> okay, fine
<Hobbsee> NETWizz: being deliberately offtopic, and not heeding warnings is part of trolling.  you lose.
<NETWizz> Well then, by all means since I have been condemned just tell me how long I am banned from #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, until we feel you are fit to return there
<NETWizz> Heeding warnings?
<NETWizz> Is there a set time?
<Hobbsee> NETWizz: about staying on topic.
<NETWizz> You just told me I , "would have been unbanned a half hour ago"
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, no set time. I'll lift it when I feel you are ready to return
<Hobbsee> NETWizz: had you not been a pain in the neck, yes.
<NETWizz> I got it
<NETWizz> The subtle hint
<NETWizz> 2007-08-17T07:33:35 <nixternal> !offtopic
<NETWizz> 2007-08-17T07:33:35<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supportsthe development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for randomchatter. Welcome!
<Hobbsee> NETWizz: still, i'm unsure why you would have been unbanned, based on the fact that you didnt seem to have anything relevant to say in ubuntu
<NETWizz> I should have noticed that
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, you are only prolonging your ban the longer you stay here and argue
<NETWizz> Let me just say that it is not like I used profanity, had a serious issue that Ubuntu people have dealt with in the past, et cetera
<NETWizz> Honestly, I appologize for asking for help with Grub in an Ubuntu channel
<Hobbsee> true.  you were trolling.
<NETWizz> How can I prolong my ban in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> you asked about suse continuously - that doesnt sound like a problem with grub.
<NETWizz> I am not even in that channel
<Hobbsee> NETWizz: by keeping on talking.
<NETWizz> I will tell you what
<NETWizz> When I want back in Ubuntu, I will enter but you won't know who I am
<NETWizz> How is that?
<NETWizz> The Internet is a great place
<nalioth> NETWizz: have a nice day
<Hobbsee> bah
<wolferine> sorry elkbuntu did I do something I shouldn't have?
<Hobbsee>  /notice netwizz in all honesty, we dont care who you are, we care if you behave or not.
<elkbuntu> wolferine, are you an op in an ubuntu channel?
<wolferine> im sure you know the answer to that
<elkbuntu> then i'm sure you know the answer to your question too
<wolferine> no, I honestly do not
<wolferine> i felt your 'what are you doing?' was implying I was doing something wrong
<elkbuntu> seriously, wolferine, why did you join this channel?
<wolferine> have a good night
<ubotu> NickPresta called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu
* Hobbsee sticks them onto a quiet, and waits.
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<maneria> macarena
<maneria> macarena
<maneria> macarena
* mc44 does the macarena
* Pumpernickel prefers the Quake Arena
<gnomefreak> !find cpu
<ubotu> Found: gnome-applets, xfce4-cpugraph-plugin, ascpu, cpu, cpuburn (and 17 others)
<gnomefreak> !gnome-applets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-applets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !cpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !ascpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ascpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> useless :(
<mc44> !info ascpu
<ubotu> ascpu: AfterStep look & feel CPU statistics monitor tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB
<gnomefreak> yeah but !ascpu should default to !info if it doesnt know (atleast it used to)
<mc44> that changed ages ago
<gnomefreak> why??
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Should / can anything be done about a person having a fork bomb in their /quit message?
<Pici> Who, where?
<Jordan_U> * Ketsuban (n=harhar@cpc2-oxfd8-0-0-cust335.oxfd.cable.ntl.com) has joined #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> * Ketsuban (n=harhar@cpc2-oxfd8-0-0-cust335.oxfd.cable.ntl.com) has left #ubuntu+1 (":(){:|:&};:")
<Pici> I suppose something would be done, but I dont have 'the power' in +1
<Gary> we need he-man
<Gary> he has the powa
<Jordan_U> Pici, I assume there is a way to put a notice somewhere that his nick / that forkbomb in /quit messages should be watched for? Since he quit immediately after joining I assume his only purpose was to post it without anybody being able to do anything to him afterward ( from his belief anyway )
<Pici> I'll mention it to some who can do something when they come in later.
<Jordan_U> Pici, Thanks
<jussi01> Hmmm, have we got any ops actually here?
<Pici> I saw r0b answers questions earlier.  (avoiding hilight)
<Pici> er, answering.
<jussi01> heheh, no problems, Just thought it would be nice to put something about 8.04's name into #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> topic
<jussi01> (Hardy Heron if you didnt know)
<Jucato> jussi01: it will be changed after gutsy is released
<Jordan_U> jussi01, No Hungry Hippo :(
<jussi01> Jucato: really? we had gutsy in there before feisty was released...
<Jucato> hm.. couldn't recall
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> never mind. it doesnt really matter
<jussi01> Jordan_U: sorry, no
<Jucato> hopefully we'll have Pink Pony in the future :)
<jussi01> where is laserjock when you need him...lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no uds is <reply> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held October 27th to November 2nd in Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Boston
<gnomefreak> jussi01: it was +i before feisty was released
* jussi01 tries to remember what +i is....
<Pici> invite only I think
<jussi01> really? how did I manage to get in there then...lol
<Pici> I dont know, I was there too.
<gnomefreak> yes invite only but there were times people -i it 
<gnomefreak> but for the most part should have stayed +i as it always has
<Hobbsee> invite only, yes
<jussi01> ok then.
<jussi01> hello Hobbsee! what are you doing up?
<Hobbsee> pondering what to cook for dinner
<jussi01> at 12.48? lol
<gnomefreak> flounder ;)
<jussi01> blue crab!
* gnomefreak thought it was like 10pm there
<jussi01> oops, not daylight savings yet...
<jussi01> I keep forgetting
<gnomefreak> i have a hard enough time knowing what time it is in my timezone
<jussi01> lol
<Pici> gnomefreak: did you read up above about the user with the forkbomb in their quit message?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: 11pm or so
<gnomefreak> Pici: no
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yeah...
<gnomefreak> yeah 10:50
<Pici> About an hour ago in the scrollback.
<gnomefreak> Ketsuban?
<gnomefreak> what channels is he banned from atm?
<Pici> gnomefreak: Nothing afaik.  It was in #ubuntu+1, and I cant do anything there.
<gnomefreak> doesnt look like it affected anyone
* gnomefreak has big feeling this is gonna fail :(
<Pici> I just wanted to pass it on.
<Hobbsee> i wish we could forward u-o to ##offtopic
<Hobbsee> it's not worth keeping it open
<Pici> hm
<Pici> Maybe we need to rexamine what the purpose and expectations of u-o is and then go from there.
<Hobbsee> just because people prove they dont care about the rules
<Hobbsee> so get it out of the ubuntu namespace, it has nothing to do with us, they cna go where htey like.
<pleia2> +1
* gnomefreak doesnt really chat in there
<pleia2> I don't because of the reasons stated, it's horrible :(
<mc44> people ignore the rules in #ubuntu too. Lets just forward them to ##linux
<gnomefreak> it does get that way alot
<Hobbsee> mc44: they get banned.  although they're more clueless rather than deliberately going on when told to stop.
<mc44> Hobbsee: then ban people in offtopic
<Hobbsee> mc44: ban list wont cover it, and we dont watch it with a fine toothed comb like that
<Hobbsee> and they tend to bitch very very loudly
<mc44> Yes. Ignoring bitching is the cost of being an op though, right :)
<Pici> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
* Pici reads
<gnomefreak> what would change if we dropped u-o and everyone went to #3offtopic (as far as the conversations people have)?
<mc44> there would be no rules, it would be like any other crappy irc channel
<Hobbsee> yes, but when they bithc in highly prominent places, etc, and so drag the reputation of ubuntu down
<gnomefreak> other than being able to talk more openly?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: "SEP"
<gnomefreak> sep?
<mc44> someone elses problem
<gnomefreak> IMHO dropping u-o or move it to ##offtopic only helps the users that chat in the channel
<gnomefreak> it gives ops a break from one channnel
<Hobbsee> that's the point, yes
<mc44> how? I don't want to be in a room where people can say whatever they like without any rules
<Pici> I have a feeling that a lot of the frequent users in u-o agree with mc44.
<gnomefreak> than make rules up for #offtopic and as individule/ or some random people have ops in there (other than mainstream ops_)
<Pici> And when people ask if we have an ubuntu social channel, we say what?
<Hobbsee> that it's ##offtopic.
<Hobbsee> meh.  i just wish people would behave, and would stop pulling crap.
<gnomefreak> Pici: if we were able to control that channel as we do with all it would be different but we sort of have to be relaxed a bit on rules because we hear nothing but bitching when we enforce the rules (we have tried this before)
<mc44> but it wouldn't be
<mc44> Hobbsee: don't we all :)
<Pici> Then maybe we just need to change the rules.
<gnomefreak> change what?
<gnomefreak> alolow some of the above topic from bot?
<mc44> We have Pici in charge to enforce the rules now :D
<Gary> lol
<gnomefreak> than moving people to ##offtopic makes sense
<Gary> people will always push the limits
<Pici> gnomefreak: I dont know, I'm kind of thinking out loud here.
<gnomefreak> i wish more output for failed patches were posted to either patch.failed or termiinal but this is sucking badly here
<Gary> gnomefreak, are you on a mac?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> if i dont answer that means i had a thought and more than likely the thought wont work anyway
<gnomefreak> brb
<Pici> I wonder (again, thinking out loud), if restricting u-o to registered users only and forwarding the rest to ##offtopic would help, by keeping out some of the riff-raff.  On the other hand, it would cause some confusion.
<Hobbsee> i suspect that would just make them register.
<gnomefreak> not really some of the people are reg. that cause issues
<Pici> But most?
<gnomefreak> yes the main trouble makers are
<Pici> Hm :/.
* gnomefreak hasnt seen yipp in a long time
<gnomefreak> wonder if he found new channel to cause trouble in
<Pici> yipe?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<mc44> He was permabanned
<Pici> Hes in ##trangle afaik.
<gnomefreak> ah finally
<stdin> #ubuntu needs help
<Pici> YES
<Pici> !ops
<Hobbsee> !staff
<Hobbsee> stdin: call a fricking staffer then.
<Hobbsee> stdin: for any bot attacks like that, call staffers - we have no way of banning them.
<Pici> Hobbsee: noted.  
<mc44> ubotu was dead though
<Hobbsee> need klines for that sort of thing
<Hobbsee> mc44: that's what happens when you get lagged, due to the messages.
<Pici> mc44:  you can use /stats p
<mc44> Pici: aha :)
<stdin> Hobbsee: right-o
<Hobbsee> Pici: usually there's no one on there
<mc44> Hobbsee: then how do you call staffers?
<Hobbsee> mc44: !staff
<mc44> Hobbsee: ubotu was dead?
<Hobbsee> mc44: think DDOS.
<mc44> yeah, I mean is !staff independent of ubotu
<Pici> I'll keep it in mind in the future.
<Hobbsee> mc44: he called it before ubotu had left
<seanw> Hey guys.
<seanw> As a staffer, I began to kline before they started to spam.
<Hobbsee> hi seanw.  you missed the party, i'm afraid.
<Hobbsee> oh, neat
<Hobbsee> you need a faster kline stick, it seems :P
<seanw> Well, I was pretty fast!
<seanw> THey were flashing by faster than I could read.
<seanw> So er, sorry for being slow anyway.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i noted teh lag of 54 seconds here too
<mc44> Hobbsee: yes, I was just pointing out the problem of calling staffers :) I'm sure someone will figure out killing ubotu before flooding the channel is a cunning plan
<seanw> PhilKC joined in too but we ended up klining the same ones more than once, which just wasted tome :\
<Hobbsee> mc44: true
<seanw> time*
<Hobbsee> mc44: raising the alarm in #freenode can be helpful too
<mc44> ok
* Pici makes a few mental notes.
<seanw> Hilighting staff helps
<seanw> A lot of us have !staff on hilight
<mc44> great
<Pici> Okay good.
<seanw> Pehraps set up your own alias of all staff nicks who are in this channel.
<Hobbsee> seanw: which is what we mentioend aerlier, assuming the bot is still here :)
<Hobbsee> oh, point
<seanw> (well, I say a lot, but I don't know)
<Pici> seanw: I was actually going to do that
<Hobbsee> :)
<seanw> It should work.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !uvfe is <alias> uvf
<Hobbsee> ubotu uvfe is <alias> uvf
<PriceChild> They've announced +2 a bit early haven't they? :)
<mc44> LTS
<mc44> give enterprise some waring I expect
<Hobbsee> not so much
<PriceChild> Hi MattJ, how can I help?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<MattJ> Hi PriceChild
<MattJ> Sorry, just poking about :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey seanw, I guess we could set up a little notice in there just to ping them...
<seanw> Hmm?
* Pici is ??? too
<PriceChild> seanw, #ubuntu-read-topic
<seanw> Oh, your blog comment I left :)
<seanw> Yeah, that is my suggestion.
<jdong_> well I promised I wouldn't be this retarded again... but I lost dyndns updates during a dist-upgrade
<jdong_> can an op get the IP of jdong?
<jdong_> both me and jdong are identifed to nickserv
<PriceChild> jdong_, lol why?
<jdong_> PriceChild: need to get some files off of him
* jdong_ at work, jdong @ home
<PriceChild> jdong_, checking /stats p or #freenode would probably be quicker
<nalioth>  /stats p/
<nalioth> what for?
<jdong_> I want jdong's IP
<jdong_> he lost his dyndns.org again
<nalioth> ooops
<jdong_> thanks nalioth!
<Pici> The real jdong isnt going to like this :p
<nalioth> you're welcome
<nalioth> we won't tell the 'real jdong'
<jdong> whee real jdong say what? :)
* jdong quickly begins scp'ing files over
<jdong> hmm... do you guys think dyndns would kill me if I set refresh interval to 1hr? :)
<PriceChild> jdong, I think my no-ip is at half an hour by default :S
<jdong> I used to use no-ip
<jdong> then at one point they started spamming me like crazy
<jdong> like 3 times a week to buy their premium package
<nalioth> jdong: your killfile didn't take care of it?
<jdong> well, yeah, but it didn't sound like the company likes me as a freeloader :)
<mc44> can I get umode +i to stay set even when I reconnect?
<nalioth> mc44: add it to your onjoin commands
<mc44> ah ok, you can't do it server side?
<nalioth> mc44: no
<mc44> nalioth: ok, thanks :D
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> I got it.
<Gary> Pici, didn't you just ban cchan?
<Pici> Yes.
<Gary> Crazytales (n=crazytal@unaffiliated/cchan) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gary> same user, since it's the same cloak
<elkbuntu> btlogin
<elkbuntu> bah
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<Gary> I've seen that nick before too...
<elkbuntu> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=crazytales&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<elkbuntu> plenty of times :)
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> sigh. I'll adjust the ban accordingly.
<Gary> erm, not sure, crazytales doesn't equal crazytales2
<Gary> that second nick used to be active in apple, and was okay
<Pici> Its ban evasion nonetheless
<Gary> oh yes, for cchan, yeah
<elkbuntu> Gary, he changes cloak like he changes underwear, there's 3 diff ones just in that tracker history
<Gary> most of those crazytales2 bans are in jest, check out gary or gazzak in the ban tracker for similar
<Pici> Gary: check out the /msg nickserv info for crazytales, crazytales2 and cchan
<Gary> Pici, well done, that links em all nicely
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jamesinator called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> well, that was easy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<wolfsong> hi can someone test the ddc exploit?
<PriceChild> Hey wolfsong 
<wolfsong> hiya
<PriceChild> You're good :)
<wolfsong> thanks PriceChild!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> defrysk called the ops in #ubuntu
<Gary> trying to guess if ^yes^ is a troll or not, the nick's IP is indonesian...
<Gary> right banned, due to spam and rude words
<PriceChild> how random
<Gary> yes
<Gary> read the logs?
<mc44> ^yes^ too
<Gary> first -offtopic ban for me too, I was all, wooo, hope I do it right
<Gary> I cannot comment on the bantracker though
<mc44> Gary: well you probably should have kicked when you banned ;)
<Gary> mc44, I had already kicked
<Gary> and he came back, and pasted the same thing a few times...
<mc44> Gary: I mean simultaneously
<Gary> ahh, yeah, I left him sitting there, muted, oops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Gary, standard bans don't mute afaik... they just stop them rejoining.
<Gary> PriceChild, I'm sure they stop communications to the channel (well about 50% sure)
<Gary> Gary> hey PriceChild 
<Gary> [21:31]   * #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot send to channel
<Gary> yes, they do
<PriceChild> hmm...
<PriceChild> Must be +z fooling me...
<PriceChild> grrr :)
<PriceChild> I could swear the evil nal.ioth said they didn't... ah well... now I really know for sure :P
<Gary> see, I knew that, due to Seveas banning me so often :p
<PriceChild> no you didn't know that... you were 50% sure :P
<Gary> yeah, but thats 'cos I spent the evening in the bar
<PriceChild> how rude :)
<Gary> i'm only 50% sure of my name :p
<nalioth> Gary: that's cuz you change it too often
<PriceChild> is it gary.... or gazzak...
<PriceChild> who knows :)
<nalioth> grouch . . .
* nalioth runs
<PriceChild> Its a funny old world.
<OgMaciel> are you guys working too hard today?
<Gary> work?  what is that?
<OgMaciel> hehehe
<Seeker`> Gary is allergic to work
<OgMaciel> Figured I'd make you laugh a bit:  http://www.dragonstrider.com/~jtate/pingpong.swf
<PriceChild> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-30
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<fleabit> hello? How do I get mic on ubuntu??
<fleabit> anybody??
<jrib> fleabit: #ubuntu for support
<fleabit> oh ok ty!
<jrib> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> nalioth: are you around?
* gnomefreak going to bed ill ping you tomorrow with my question
<Pici> goodnight!
<nalioth> gnomefreak: 
<nalioth> 5 whole minutes . .
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> sorry this person is pissing me off and i cant figure out how to find out who it is by just an ubunut.com address
<gnomefreak> ubuntu.com
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: The userid is the same as their LP id, which presumably lists their regular e-mail and a wiki page
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i cant find his LP page
<tonyyarusso> odd
<mneptok> %btlogin
<ubotu> RAOF called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> oh noes, ubotu died
<jdong> muahaha /nick ubotu!
<jdong> why would I want to be a bot? I don't know.
<nalioth> when ubotu comes back, just +q ubot3
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ubotu is online
<jdong> really? how can you tell?
* jdong ducks
<Tm_T> jdong: lets say female instinct
<jdong> Tm_T: it's just too bad that doesn't work for you folk driving....
<jdong> ;-)
<File13> hi i think i cant connect to #ubuntu and i was wondering if i was banned or something 
<nalioth> File13: how did you figure you're banned?
<File13> im guessing because i was frustrated about something and said a remark along the lines of "ubuntu can be kinda gay sometimes" 
<File13> and since then i havent been able to connect
* tonyyarusso looks in
<tonyyarusso> That was probably me.
<tonyyarusso> File13: Do you understand why that would be a bad thing, or do we need to explain it to you?
<File13> why what would be a bad thing? saying ubuntu was gay?
<File13> i know it maybe wasnt the most appropriate thing
<File13> but i didnt think id get banned for something that was meant to be harmless
<tonyyarusso> That's the problem - you think it's harmless.  It's not.
<File13> ok?
<File13> i think somehow a ban was a bit much perhaps a warning would have been better before a ban
<File13> but i retract the statement and will save the choice language for other irc's
<tonyyarusso> By making flippant comments like that, you are directly offending 10% of the planet, and indirectly far more.  Your behavior in all Ubuntu-related media is expected to follow the Code of Conduct and common sense.
<tonyyarusso> Please /msg ubotu etiquette for a primer on conduct for the channel before returning.
<File13> ...
<tonyyarusso> Your warning is the fact that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage is listed in the #ubuntu channel topic, and includes a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines.
<tonyyarusso> You ARE expected to read channel topics upon entry, and comply with them.
<File13> im sorry to disagree but i hardly thing me making the comment offends 10% of the population and even that of the homosexual community probably wouldnt take it personally at the comment i made.
<tonyyarusso> Well, the "homosexual community" is 10% alone.  Not to mention their family and friends.
<File13> ok well i apologize for the comment
<tonyyarusso> Regardless, you will have 24 hours to think about it and do your background reading, and refrain from such behavior in the future.
<File13> so what do i have to do to regain access
<tonyyarusso> ^^, then you will.
<mneptok> File13: most GLBT folks i know wouldn't take offense if i said it, because they know me. on the internet? allowing it opens a floodgate of unthoughtful speech. profanity, adjectives with negative connotations, all of it will degrade into adolescent idiocy if allowed to germinate.
<mneptok> so, it's partially about not being offensive, mostly about trying to keep things sane.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, z0rz said: ubotu isn't the same bot that was in here earlier .. is it?
<mneptok> nome sane?
<File13> in all due respect no "floodgate" opened after me saying that comment. no one responded and i was instantly banned without a warning, i do believe i should have at least been notified of it before it just happened.
<File13> when did the ban start so i know when it will be lifted
<File13> then ill leave you alone to do whatever it is you do
<tonyyarusso> File13: https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=*%21*%40adsl-65-65-223-114.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<File13> i get banned for a homosexual comment and this gets by? "2007-08-30T04:26:59 <cosmodad> adrian_: apparently, it's some evilish ad-aware packer. Get your warez 'n porn from a decent site ;)"
<File13> im sure pornography is against the regulations as well
<mneptok> File13: we catch what we can. you are banned for 24 hours.
<File13> haha sweet.
<File13> well thanks for dealing with it in such a professional manner! nice to know i have guys like you protecting me from undesirables on these here interwebs!
<mneptok> like whiny children.
<tonyyarusso> Reasonably cooperative children at least though.  /me thinks that went relatively well, comparatively
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> nickrud_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, kefka said: !ntfs is !ntfs-3g
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(PriceChild/#ubuntu-ops) *waves*
<Vorian> :)
* Gary waves back
<nalioth> PriceChild is waving at the world via ubuntulog 
<nalioth> why would he wave at you, Gary ?
* nalioth runs
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Gary> 'cos he knows I am so cute
<csc`> lol ubuntulog
* csc` waves to the log
<PriceChild> Hello csc`! Is there anything I can help you with?
<csc`> no
<csc`> im sitting here until i disconnect because im too lazy to part :s
<PriceChild> Riiight...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> CoasterMaster called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> %btlogin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Gary> evening
<jrib> hi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> Xavier_ just link spammed #ubuntu
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<gnomefreak> sorry just looked looks like hes gone 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAOF said: nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-31
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<File13> hi my ban was suppost to be 24 hours, it was placed somewhere around 4:30 yesterday and its yet to be lifted
<Tm_T> I'd say wrong arguments
<Tm_T> though I have no idea what you're talking about :)
<File13> is there anyone who can check into it for me
<Tm_T> what channel?
<File13> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> then I afraid I cant help
<mneptok> File13: one moment
<mneptok> File13: please try joining now
<File13> word
<File13> thanks
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<ubotu> AndrewB called the ops in #ubuntu
<AndrewB> Was for zeuszz  sorry he /quit
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
<Administrator> Umm hi?
<Administrator> is anyone there?
<Tm_T> no, never
<Administrator> what do you mean
<nalioth> hi Administrator 
<Tm_T> all people are here, not there
<Pici> How can we help you?
<Administrator> okay
<Tm_T> ;)
<Administrator> well i was banned from #ubuuntu
<Administrator> i wanted to know how can i get unbanned
<Administrator> because im having some problems with my computer and i cant ask anywhere else
<Administrator___> well like i said earlier how cani get unbanned form #ubuntu? or can i ask the quesion here?
<Tm_T> this is the place to ask it yes
<Administrator___> ok well as you all know ubuntu come with 4 workspaces with out the desktop effects you just click the workspace and it brings you there with desktop effects enabled you have the option of using the all known Desktop Cube to view all 4 of your workspaces...for some odd reason i only have one workspace and cannot switch to a diffrent one
<Administrator___> any ideas on how to fix that?
<Tm_T> well this is not right place for that ;)
<Tm_T> but this is right place to ask to be unbanned ;)
<Administrator___> well who do i ask?
<Tm_T> the one who banned you
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm heading to sleep, so have fun kids ->
<Administrator___> i dont know who banned me
<Pici> Administrator___: it was jrib
<Administrator___> well jrib I'm sorry for bugging you and being annoying on #Ubuntu and i wanted to know if you could unban me because i always have a lot of questions for the Ubuntu community and i always need help because i am a new user of Ubuntu and i aim to keep it that way 
<Administrator___> i promise not to overflow the chat and stuff like i did
<P19950528A0FE2D3> well Jrib are you going to Think about unbanning me?
<jrib> P19950528A0FE2D3: do you remember why you were banned?
<P19950528A0FE2D3> for being annoying i didnt use the pastebin tool to post bug stuff
<jrib> can you stick to one name?
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> sorry about that
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> i didnt see what you posted im going to keep this name
<jrib> don't use enter to break up your thoughts and don't abuse the bot as well.  I'll unban you, but understand that you have to follow the rules now or next time will be a lot longer...
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> ok
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> thank you very much jrib
<jrib> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR: try now
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> ok it works
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<xjkx> hi, there is a while i was banished, will i be banished forever? please remove
<xjkx> like one or two days ago
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@74.12.180.250]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<LewisSharp> I'm being automaticly forward to readtopic channel. While I understand the problem and the issue, I can't do a router firmware update for not having access to it.
<Gary> LewisSharp, you only need to change the port you use to connect to irc, this can be done in the irc client
<LewisSharp> 8001 I already changed to it
<LewisSharp> -> Your host is kornbluth.freenode.net[freenode.freenode.net/8001] , :)
<Gary> cool, now we need someone on the access list for #ubuntu to check, it is still early and I have not seen any of them talk yet
<Gary> can you wait for a bit
<LewisSharp> sure :)
<nalioth> check for what, Gary ?
<Gary> the dcc exploit
<nalioth> you can test
<Gary> and if LewisSharp passes, to remove his ban (which I cannot do)
<nalioth> LewisSharp: you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience  :)
<LewisSharp> No problem :) thanks for your time
<zelva> Good morning
<zelva> Is here anybody from administrators of ubuntu.com or xubuntu.org?
<nalioth> zelva: probably not, what did you need?
<zelva> I need drupal theme of xubuntu.org
<zelva> I'm an administrator of xubuntu.xf.cz
<zelva> And I'm going to move this web to xubuntu.cz
<zelva> But I need this theme
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> not sure where to tell you to ask  :(
* jussi01 suggest maybe #xubuntu ?
<zelva> no
<zelva> I'll try
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<alsjpelaez> OXCKGBOBKNBKB OK,XKK
<alsjpelaez> TU ERES  UN MIERDA
<mc44> wow, I worked out what that meant without being able to speak Spanish :)
<Gary> whats it mean
<Gary> ahhh, babelfish FTW
<jussi01> ?
<elkbuntu> i could have told your what mierda was without a translator
<elkbuntu> however, the first line was blather in any language
<Tm_T> what's mierda?
* rob wonders if the Ubuntu oem tool has been updated since Dapper
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, it comes out your rear end
<Tm_T> I see, exhaust
<Tm_T> thanks elkbuntu :)
<elkbuntu> heh
<Tm_T> oh boy oh boy oh boy!
<Tm_T> I'm so excited about my new jacket
<mc44> rob: the live CD should do oem installs in gutsy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Tm_T, new jacket ?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> http://www.varusteleka.fi/netta/imgl/nva-pbluseem.jpg
<Tm_T> just lovely <3
<Mez> Tm_T... you wouldnt by any chane have a very very small black moustache do you?
<Tm_T> nope, not moustache at all
<Amaranth> Are you in the military or something? :P
<Tm_T> no I'm not :)
<Amaranth> That looks like an officer's coat
<Mez> Tm_T... good, case if you did... well... it'd be a bit... dodgy
<Tm_T> well its close to it, DDR military crew parade jacket
<Amaranth> DDR?
<Amaranth> please don't give me the obvious answer :P
<mc44> I so want a jacket like that
<Tm_T> yes, East Germany
<Tm_T> mc44: 30  <3
<ubotu> In ubotu, Asher256 said: lol is apt-get
<ubotu> In ubotu, Asher256 said: ubotu is not a bot
<Tm_T> Amaranth: something wrong with it?
<Amaranth> Tm_T: nope
<Amaranth> where are you from?
<Tm_T> Finland
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> don't know the fashion there :)
<Tm_T> well thats not fashion
<Amaranth> that kind of thing is only used in costumes here
<Tm_T> I don't care about fashion, all I care is to have ONCE a jacket that does fitr
<Tm_T> -r
<Tm_T> and that looks good
<Tm_T> if someone thinks I'm militarian, then he can think so
<Tm_T> I don't care =)
<Tm_T> Amaranth: over a year old pic of me, I'm so beautiful girl in meadows http://kiksu.irc-galleria.net/c/images10/01/29/24/82/55146027.jpg
<Tm_T> Amaranth: you can pull your pants up now
<Gary> Tm_T, you look scared :p
<Tm_T> Gary: you mean scary?
<Amaranth> Tm_T: what?
<Amaranth> oh
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Amaranth> i was in #compiz-fusion :P
<Tm_T> no, you're here
<Tm_T> dont lie to me!
<Amaranth> i just around a lot :)
<Amaranth> err, jump
<Mez> Tm_T, I apologise, until now i assumed you were male :$
<Tm_T> well I am
<Mez> oh...
<Tm_T> or so they say
<Mez> *looks at picture again*
<Tm_T> who knows ;)
<Mez> :P
<Mez> was gonna say, if you're female, the coding has really got to you...
<Mez> lmao
<Tm_T> Mez: you're funny
<Tm_T> silly, but funny
<Mez> i love the fact that my new boss asked me today when ringing to confirm my start date "you do know we're commercial software right - is that going to be a problem with your open source philosophy"
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> commercial can be open, did you say that? ;-P
<mc44> Mez: I hope you said "Yes it does, however my philosophy can be changed if you add a small percentage to my starting salary" :)
<Tm_T> xD
<Mez> mc44, lmao.... 
<Mez> nah I dont care... theres a need for paid software... It makes the competition better... and to be fair, phpBB sucks
<Tm_T> yup
<Mez> Tm_T, was that an agreement with "phpBB sucks" ?
<Amaranth> Mez: So you work for vbulletin?
<Amaranth> s/for/on/
<Amaranth> dunno their company name
<Mez> Amaranth, will do soon
<Amaranth> cool i've pirated software you work on :P
<Mez> hehe, so have I baout 5 years ago
<Mez> where is it installed Amaranth ?
<Amaranth> no where, it was about 5 years ago :P
<Mez> ah Amaranth lmao - same here  :P
<Tm_T> Mez: for all you say
<Mez> hmm... I should go get somehting to eat before I go work
<Mez> oh shit gotta writ up my resignation too
<rob> mc44, nice, thanks, should be using that a bit.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<pleia2> gosh, I'm so glad it's friday
<pleia2> nice, I'm even typing in the wrong channel
<pleia2> this day has not gone well :)
<Gary> aww
<Pici> Friday... long weekend (at least in the US)
<pleia2> yep :)
<gnomefreak> yeah :(
<gnomefreak> my to do list got very very large yesterday/today so i will have my butt infront of here working
<PriceChild> Hello axxium. Can I help you?
<axxium> PriceChild, just hanging out
<PriceChild> Do we know you?
<axxium> US LA LoCo leader
<axxium> Should I not be here?
<axxium> I will gladly leave
<axxium> Sorry for any trouble.
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> haha
<Gary> it's a local shop for local people...
<nalioth> was that LA = Los Angeles LA = Louisian or LA = Lower Alabama ?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Pici> whois says Louisiana
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> People are stupid.
<Tm_T> Pici: that's the biggest failure of you hu-mans
* gnomefreak too tired to be stupid
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Amaranth: Wou
<Pici> er
<Pici> I was just going to ask you that.
<Amaranth> --> ooo (n=Herumor@modemcable154.177-130-66.mc.videotron.ca) has joined #ubuntu-devel
<Amaranth> <ooo>  /server -m irc.master-online.org:12000
<Amaranth> <-- ooo (n=Herumor@modemcable154.177-130-66.mc.videotron.ca) has left #ubuntu-devel
<Amaranth> 3 different channels i've been in have gotten that
<Pici> I was going to ask if its even worth banning or if a staff member should be contacted.
<PriceChild> I can't make factoids into aliases immediately... I have to "foo is bar", then "no foo is <alias> oof"
<PriceChild> Instead of just "foo is <alias> oof"
<Pici> I've had that problem for a while.
<PriceChild> Seveas, ^
<PriceChild> BUUUG :D
<Pici> ubotu wouldnt respond if I didnt do `no this is <reply> that` even if this didnt exsist.
<jrib> yes, me too
* mc44 points PriceChild at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots ;P
<PriceChild> mc44, he'd kill me
<PriceChild> on that page the "!seen service" needs to be removed from the description too.
<Pici> Maybe !seen needs to be set to something.
<Pici> actually, nevermind, that wouldnt work.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<PriceChild> hey Tm_T 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Varreon said: !eamonnd: is there a serial on the front?
<ubotu> In ubotu, HymnToLife said: no, iso is <reply> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - To create an ISO image from a disc :  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pricey> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pricey> That sounds ok?
<stefg> ubotu quit #ubuntu ... something serious wrong?
<stefg> ahhh... there he is
<Pricey> stefg, ubotu was disconnected, he is resyncing as we speak
<Pricey> He just does so veeeeery slowly.
<mc44> resinking ;)
<stefg> Is this the hardware he runs is crappy, r is the code so slow?
<Pricey> stefg, erm....
<Pricey> He's in a stupid amount of channels
<Pricey> which really slows down supybots
<stefg> Pricey: seems we need either some clones of him, or some damn fast cluster for him to spread his wisdom
<stefg> several instances , but using the same database?
<Pricey> once he's synced he works
<nalioth> stefg: you mean like ubot3 ?
<nalioth> the db for ubot3 syncs hourly with ubotus
<stefg> yeah, but.... we could use redundancy, really. #ubuntu is useless without bot. why not drop a separate bot on each channel /database still synced) ?
<stefg> ... or write a decent bot ...
<stefg> :-)
<nalioth> stefg: because the two bots answer the same questions
<nalioth> and the immaturity of the populace quickly comes to fore
<Pricey> stefg, ubotu also handles our ban tracker
<nalioth> Pricey: to the users, the ban tracker means nothing
<nalioth> Pricey: the bantracker is only useful for the ops
<Pricey> yes...?
<Pricey> to the users... the ban tracker means we can more easily, and better manage their channel.
<nalioth> but they don't see it as a benefit
<Pricey> and that means that it doesn't matter?
<nalioth> they DO see the lack of !factoids, though
<Pricey> If someone wanted to write something so that a bot could jump in and out when ubotu goes awol then I'm sure we'd welcome it...
<Pricey> but I'm not so hot on the idea of it being permenant
<stefg> wouldn't it be feasible to split the overload? one ban-tracker bot, one separate bot for #ubuntu, #kubuntu, blah, bleh, blubb
<Pricey> stefg, no because each bot has to parse every line
<Pricey> it doesn't really split it... just multiply
<Pricey> that's why ubugtu and ubotu merged
<stefg> hmmm... so kiwi  is the way. kill it with iron ?
<jrib> kiwi?
<stefg> kill it with iron... don't bother about optimal code, just throw hardware at it
<Pricey> a bot that figured when ubotu was present and when he wasn't could be fun... but when ubotu disappears I find #ubuntu is wierd for 5 minutes then continues
* Pricey speaks for noone but himself
* jussi01 thinks we need to update the !kde4 factoid
<gnomefreak> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<gnomefreak> jussi01: whats wrong with it
<jussi01> its beta 1 now...
<gnomefreak> oh just the last link
<jussi01> see topic in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> if someone knows sed thats easy to fix
<jdong> !girl
<ubotu> Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | For more interesting reading, see http://pandagon.blogsome.com/2007/04/13/how-to-not-be-an-asshole-a-guide-for-men/
<jdong> Umm.....
<jdong> is that last URL really something we should have in the bot?
<jrib> !-girl
<ubotu> girl has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2007-08-12 09:12:44
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pricey said: no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 1 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php>.
<jussi01> !hobbsee | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Pricey> grrr
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pricey said: no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 1 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php>.
* jussi01 thanks Pricey
<Pricey> grrrrrrrrrr
<jussi01> Pricey: ??
<pricechild> Right done
<pricechild> jussi01, for some reason he doesn't like my "pricey" nick anymore
<jussi01> heh, ok
<pricechild> hmm gone again
<pricechild> he's coming back though :)
<pricechild> nalioth, what do you think about leaving ubot3 permenantly in #ubuntu and just muting when needed?
<nalioth> that depends on 30-odd others
<nalioth> to unmute when necessary
<nalioth> the last time ubot3 and ubotu shared a channel, i caught parts of the 3 lower levels of hell
<pricechild> I guess its not the unmuting that matters.. its makign sure there's always someone to mute.
<Seeker`> How many people can mute / unmute?
<pricechild> Seeker`, whoever's on the access
<nalioth> Seeker`: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<nalioth> Seeker`: level 10 or more
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-01
<pike_> ubotu's first like for !raid is broken btw guys. get on it
<pricechild> rabbits rabbits rabbits
<pricechild> !raid
* nalioth gives pricechild the game "Where's Ubotu?"
<pricechild> hehe
<Seeker`> quite a few people can do it
<pricechild> ahhh he makes it too easy
<pricechild> there he is *points*
<pricechild> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<pricechild> I'll remove that first bit for now...
<w0nder> what's up with this router bug? i was sent to ubuntu-read-topic?
<w0nder> I come here all the time using this router
<nalioth> w0nder: have you followed the instructions there?
<pricechild> w0nder, Hey. Did you read the topic?
<w0nder> Yeah i see it, but i don't want to go there :) I don't hav ea bug in anything
<w0nder> i go there all the time :)
* w0nder grumbles and clicks on the link
<nalioth> w0nder: let's see
<pricechild> *grins*
<jrib> it's like deja vu
<nalioth> "it's not ME!!!" 
<nalioth> "i don't have that bug!!!"
<w0nder> well now
<pricechild> w0nder, you have the bug and are exploitable.
<pricechild> Please follow instructions from the -read-topic topic to fix the situation.
<w0nder> well thank you for looking out for me #ubuntu 
<w0nder> I'm on there now lol
<w0nder> can I ask an ubuntu question now? *grin*
<pricechild> *points to the topic here*
<w0nder> ok, but no one seems to know the answer.....
<w0nder> i'm fixing this bug and then i'll try asking in there again
<pricechild> pike_, can I help you?
<pike_> forgot i was in this channel
* w0nder spreads eagle
<w0nder> test me
<pricechild> !tmi | w0nder 
<ubotu> w0nder: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<w0nder> teehee
<pricechild> w0nder, you pass, congrats
<w0nder> w00t
<w0nder> thx sir
<w0nder> or ma'am for that matter
<pricechild> Is there anything else we can help you with w0nder?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<w0nder> pricechild no, thx :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> %login
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> that's an amusing one
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<tonyyarusso> If I needed a botnet, where might I find one....hmmm.... Clearly #ubuntu.  Makes perfect sense?
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I'll do 'em....
<CoasterMaster> hello, can someone test me for that weird exploit?
<CoasterMaster> the DCCE exploit
<xtknight> changed port to 8001 if anyone wants to unban me for dcc exploit
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I did the other stuff; you wanna take these pretty please?  ;)
<xtknight> (why isnt 8001 default for xchat /ubuntu)?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, 
<tonyyarusso> xtknight: I thought it was for feisty+, but I'm not sure....
<elkbuntu> take what?
<xtknight> not on gutsy :(
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: testing/unbanning them
<tonyyarusso> xtknight: hrm - /me will look into it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, uh... i'll have to look up a test string...
<jrib> CoasterMaster and xtknight pass
<jrib> CoasterMaster, xtknight: thank you for your patience, you may now rejoin #ubuntu
<xtknight> thanks
<CoasterMaster> thanks jrib
<mneptok> elkbuntu: /ctcp $nick dc* command hahaha
<elkbuntu> mneptok, nobody ever actually told me before, and i did not desire to seek a google of it
<mneptok> now you know
<mneptok> and knowing is half the battle.
<tonyyarusso> The other half is making sure your shoes match your scarf.
* tonyyarusso needs to start wearing winter gear to class - my school is air-conditioned up the wazoo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> mneptok, http://www.suck.uk.com/product.php?rangeID=69
<tonyyarusso> ...............
* tonyyarusso invents smoking mittens that blow up on the third use - you were asking for it sooner or later; might as well just get it over with :P
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> elkbuntu: oh FSCK yes!
<mneptok> winter is coming.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, he does phone support. can you imagine how insane he would be without nicotine?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Your right - phone support customers probably do kill you faster than cigs anyway.
<mneptok> everyone's seen http://www.moanmyip.com/ ?
<tonyyarusso> *You're....good grief
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: yeah
<tonyyarusso> weird stuff on the 'net these days :S
<elkbuntu> lawl
<elkbuntu> mneptok, no, i hadnt, but im now crying from laughter
<mneptok> isn't that the best thing since ham-pants?
<tonyyarusso> http://www.os2world.com/content/view/14874/2/
<mneptok> (which i invented 6 weeks ago)
<elkbuntu> i dont think i even want to knwo what ham pants are
<NETWizz> I just wanted to apologize to everybody for my abuse earlier this week.
<mneptok> were you wizzing on the net?
<mneptok> please don't. some of us have to sleep here.
<NETWizz> I am sorry that I do not understand the question
<mneptok> it's OK. neither do i.
<mneptok> please ignore me. i need cashews.
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, s/wizz/urinating/
<elkbuntu> and then the silly man might make sense
<NETWizz> Anyway, I acted inappropriately and would like to also extend apology to elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> apology accepted
<NETWizz> Thanks
<NETWizz> I am sorry
<NETWizz> I see that you are just trying to run an IRC channel with ~1000 users +/- 100 and you really don't have time for any off topic behavior
<mneptok> we do in #ubuntu-offtopic!
<mneptok> (just keep it family friendly)
<NETWizz> Yes, I am aware of that now
<mneptok> want some cashews?
<mneptok> http://www.thenuthouse.info/Large%20Cashews%202.JPG
<mneptok> mmmmm
<NETWizz> I will be joining #ubuntu-offtopic much more regularly than any other Ubuntu channel considering most of the time I just wish to shoot the breze or pee into the wind :-)
<NETWizz> Those Cashews look quite good
<mneptok> please follow these rules:
<mneptok> 1) don't tug on Superman's cape
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i ought to send you some bavarian candied cashews... those would look awful bland afterwards
<mneptok> 2) don't spit into the wind
<elkbuntu> in fact, i might go see if i can buy some now...
<mneptok> 3) don't pull the mask off the old lone ranger
<mneptok> 4) don't mess around with jim
<NETWizz> Where does one get bavarian cashews, elkbuntu?
<mneptok> bavaria?
<NETWizz> bavarian
* mneptok guesses wildly
<Mez> I'm a freak... woo
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, i get them at a local health food shop, but it's probably not a widely available thing
<NETWizz> Okay I will check with Henery's and the like
<elkbuntu> they're just cashews coated in a nutmeg caramel
<NETWizz> Looks like they can be bough tonline from Bavarian Glazed/Mixed Nuts store
<elkbuntu> but zomg good
<NETWizz> That sounds awsome
<elkbuntu> or it could be cinnamon... cant remember
* NETWizz Will by some on the way to my car dealer's service center tomorrow
<elkbuntu> but they are awesome
* NETWizz Thinks I have experienced the Hyundai Experience today
<NETWizz> I am going to need some Bavarian Cashews to calm my nerves taking my car into a Dealer for transmission service... out of warranty
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, intelikey said: ubotu konq-bug is 'there is a bug in the gutsy konqueror, you can work around this bug by disabling the cache'
* NETWizz Thank God I run Ubuntu with Gnome not KDE :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> wolferine called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu
<databuddy> eh
<databuddy> show me my router doesnt work plz
<databuddy> i upgraded to a diff router
<databuddy> and was in chan for quite a while b/f i was forceably unjoined
<databuddy> saparted? w/e its called here
<databuddy> tonyyarusso ok u got the least idle time
* tonyyarusso pokes back in
<tonyyarusso> Sorry, was finishing up a lengthy e-mail.
<databuddy> sokay
<databuddy> try the dcc exploit - its not meh
<tonyyarusso> Sure it's not :(
<tonyyarusso> databuddy: clearly not fixed.  Please follow the instructions from #ubuntu-read-topic as previously advised by your banforward.
<databuddy> kay lemme look see if there is a patch
<databuddy> eh nope
<databuddy> no firmware updates
<tonyyarusso> Try port 8001 then
<databuddy> guess i dont need to be in #ubuntu
<databuddy> naw no need
<tonyyarusso> ???? okay...
<elkbuntu> NETWizz, if you have no further business here, then it is probably best you move along now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Hadeshorn> hey could someone test me for that exploit?
<Hadeshorn> or let me rejoin #ubuntu please?
<Gary> I can test you, but I cannot remove the ban from #ubuntu as I am not an op in that channel
<Hadeshorn> Test me then
<Hadeshorn> coz i have a lot of issues with ubuntu im trying to fix
<Gary> if you are still here, you passed the Test :-)
<Hadeshorn> fantastic
<Gary> so did you change the ports your irc client uses?
<Hadeshorn> yep
<Hadeshorn> 8001
<Gary> excellent
<Hadeshorn> i am just trying to get some love happening with ubuntu
<Hadeshorn> i am running an AMD64 with ATI x700 with USB wireless
<Hadeshorn> and its fun! :(
<Gary> !ops | Hadeshorn has been tested and is clear, can the ban in #ubuntu be removed?
<ubotu> Hadeshorn has been tested and is clear, can the ban in #ubuntu be removed?: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Gary called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Gary> I know ATI isn't too much fun
<Hadeshorn> well i just cant get anything to work
<Hadeshorn> nothing runs
<Gary> I've always gone for intel or nvidia
<Hadeshorn> not even blackjack
<Hadeshorn> the little wheel spins for like 15 seconds
<Hadeshorn> and nothing
<Gary> well hopefully one of them there ops will wake up and let you back into #ubuntu so you can get em all fixed Hadeshorn 
<Hadeshorn> thanks pal
<elkbuntu> Hadeshorn, done
<Gary> thanks elkbuntu 
<Hadeshorn> Thanks a lot!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !lnw is <reply> Linux is NOT Windows! Read http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Downix> I need to be tested the topic says?
<Downix> hold on
<Downix> o..k...
<Gary> Downix, still need to be tested?
<Downix> yup
<Gary> well that passed
<Downix> cool
<Downix> and I didn't even have a client on the list
<Downix> 8)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Gary> I cannot unban you, but elkbuntu can
<Downix> no worries
<Downix> I was more trying to get a refer anyways
<Downix> I'm having an odd hw glitch, but don't know of a good channel to ask about it in
<Downix> so, figured I'd see if any ubuntu guys knew of a hw channel
<Gary> elkbuntu, I have tested Downix for the dcc exploit, and he passed, can he be unbanned in #ubuntu ?
<Gary> not sure on hardware channels
<Downix> *nods*
<AndrewB> Downix: ##hardware
* ompaul works it all out
<Downix> brillintly obvious
<Downix> 8)
<ompaul> Gary, I supposed I could 
<ompaul> so I will 
<elkbuntu> Gary, sorry, was rejoining all my channels, and explaining this fact to someone in another channel who was waiting for me to tell them if the restart fixed my issue
<ompaul> Gary, done
<elkbuntu> pointing a task to someone the second they join a channel is not always appreciated
<ompaul> Downix, have you any other business here?
<Downix> nope
* ompaul retires to a hole in the wall under the bridge
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> Gary, there were so many of them I would be suspicious of it - we had no "bad users" then we get 20 or so
<ompaul> this is strange
<ompaul> we even had an exploit last week when there were no victims other than the spammer
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: CTCP.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, dcc ?
<ompaul> or something new
<Gary> elkbuntu, sowwee
<Gary> funny that the spammer cut his/her own connection :p
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: see /msg
<elkbuntu> Gary, xchat truncates the channel list for some absurd reason, so i need to manually join 7 of the 25 freenode channels i lurk in
<elkbuntu> s/channel list/channel autojoin list/
<Gary> 25, ouchy
<ompaul> elkbuntu, that is why young mr seveas has the ajoin.py script
<ompaul> works a treat with the few more than that I join
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
* tonyyarusso has 63 windows right now, most auto-joined
<Gary> 63!
<Gary> ong
<Gary> oops, omg
<ompaul> you beat me I have 45 tabs 
<ompaul> all autojoined
<Gary> I have 11 :-)))
<Gary> I win
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, did you get my ping from yesterday?
<Seveas> PriceChild, I've been very drunk yesterday :)
<PriceChild> ahhh :)
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> well for soem reason we can't create alias's immediately
<PriceChild> we have to make a random factoid.... then "no foo is <alias>...." it
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> sucks
<PriceChild> and my "Pricey" nick can't log in as an editor :(
<Seveas> doublesucks
<Seveas> @editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, jrib, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild, Amaranth, mneptok, asac, bdmurray
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> doesn't it work on cloaks?
<Mez> grr
<elkbuntu> eh?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> naughty seveas
<Mez> !botabuse | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: not that i know of as this is the only nick i can edit with 
<Seveas> PriceChild, lp id?
<PriceChild> Seveas, "pricechild" ?
<PriceChild> I have Pricey listed there
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> @user list
<ubotu> _`XeOn_, abattoir, ajmitch, Amaranth, apokryphos, arsen, asac, baconbacon, bdmurray, Bidou, bimberi, Blue-Omega, brainsik, burgundavia, Caraibes, cge, cjwatson, cmacis, cntb, CyberCod, d1gital, danielmarsom, deadhobo, Dimon, DJAdmiral, dkbg, elkbuntu, eracc, eyequeue, fdoving, FTMichael, gnomefreak, H3g3m0n, Hawkwind, Hobbsee, icheyne, imbrandon, jenda, jmibanez, Jowi, jpatrick, jrib, Jucato, Keyseir, (2 more messages)
<Seveas> @more
<ubotu> kill4killin, kitche, kling0n, Komanjio, LaserJock, LjL, lotusleaf, Madpilot, mako, maxamillion, mez, mneisen, mneptok, mrimbert, nalioth, Nippoo, nixternal, nothlit, ompaul, oqp, pr1cechild, pricechi1d, PriceChild, pricey, rajiv_nair, rawrness, realist, Riddell, rob, robotgeek, Rroet, sabdfl, Seveas, seveaz, shadebug, SilentDis, somerville32, spec, thoreauputic, thunderstruck, tm_t, tonyyarusso, total_meltdown, (1 more message)
<Seveas> @more
<ubotu> trappist, tritium, uniq, xenol, yarddog, and zorglu_
<Mez> !botabuse | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* jrib watches angry mob form around Seveas 
<Mez> :P
<Seveas> :)
<Mez> yep, thats right, ping everybody in the room
<ompaul> Seveas, whats that one for?
<Seveas> @addeditor Pricey
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> that ought to fix it
<PriceChild> haha yeah...
<ompaul> @help
<ubotu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Mez> /cs l Seveas
<PriceChild> Anyway I have to run, thanks seveas
<Seveas> Mez, :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/mez]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+d Mez]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b mez!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bb mez!*@* *!*@ubuntu/member/mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-d Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!n=Mez@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Gary> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> threatening to use his own tools against him... how ironic...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=Mez@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> right am really running now
<Gary> run forest run
<Gary> hey Mez 
<Gary> :p
<Mez> Seveas, the scary thing is my auto unban wubs me
<Mez> which I believe you coded
<Mez> hello Mr. Kearley
* Gary hides from stalker Mez  :-D
<Mez> Gary, I've known your name for how long now?
<Gary> too long
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Gary> hey jenda 
<jenda> yo
<jenda> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: Seveas are either of you here? i was reading the post on the list and wondered if its possible to pull guidelines off wiki and add them to maybe a ubuntu page or someone elses domain
<FastZ> was told to come over here to be "tested" for the DCCExploit
<FastZ> anybody awake?
<nalioth> hi FastZ 
<nalioth> did you follow the instructions?
<FastZ> well, i changed the server to /8001
<nalioth> FastZ: ok, let's check
<FastZ> hmm
<nalioth> FastZ: you can join #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience
<FastZ> awesome, thanks
<FastZ> take care
<sdouble> Can I get tested for the dcc bug?
<Gary> failed
<Pici> Did you test him?
<Gary> ya
<Gary> sdouble, that failed
<sdouble> I saw
<sdouble> upgraded firmware.  =/
<sdouble> thanks
<Gary> what client are you using
<sdouble> xchat
<Gary> in the server list, if you edit the one you use to connect to freenode, you can change the port it uses, change this to port 8001
<sdouble> yeah, I'm doing that next
<Gary> cool
<sdouble> It sucks because this happened to me before and I updated my router firmware to fix it.  Now all of a sudden, it's doing it again.
<Gary> I think this latest on is slightly different
<Gary> s/on/one
<Tsukasa> hey can i get tested/unbanned
<nalioth> Tsukasa: hi, have you followed the instructions?
<Tsukasa> nalioth, yeah
<Tsukasa> fix 1
<nalioth> ok, here we go
<nalioth> ok, Tsukasa you can join #ubuntu now, thanks for your patience  :)
<Tsukasa> kk ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<linux_user400354> why am i getting this message when trying to join ubuntu-devel? #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu :Forwarding to another channel
<PriceChild> one moment linux_user400354 
<PriceChild> linux_user400354, you have been banned from #ubuntu-devel and forwarded to #ubuntu, I assume you know why?
<linux_user400354> PriceChild: nope
<linux_user400354> PriceChild: cause someone has bad menstrual cycles i assume. i have no idea what their problems are.
<PriceChild> linux_user400354, stop right there.
<PriceChild> I am really not interested in "humour" like that.
<PriceChild> linux_user400354, Could I ask why you wish to join #ubuntu-devel?
<PriceChild> (By the way we don't really manage #ubuntu-devel but I suggest you finish this discussion)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> linux_user400354, ?
<Pici> okay then. 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<thedash> I changed the connect port to 8001, but I still get redirected to the *read-topic channel ?
<jrib> thedash: standby to be tested
<PriceChild> thedash, by the way... the wiki page explains that
<jrib> thedash: you may now rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for your patience
<thedash> danke :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-02
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, chuy_max said: !crystal is Our crystal balls are out of order today. Please describe your problem a bit more detailed, so we can get a clue what might be the problem.
<ubotu> In ubotu, chuy_max said: crystal is Our crystal balls are out of order today. Please describe your problem a bit more detailed, so we can get a clue what might be the problem.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> sparklehistory called the ops in #ubuntu
* nalioth needs to make a web page on "only supreme losers paste into irc channels" and list the reasons why
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> oh, what a git 
<Hobbsee> meh.  cant even log in.
<Hobbsee> oh, here we are
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that git.
* jdong will then paste nalioth's rant into a channel :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pumpernickel> Someone would probably post it to bash, thus creating an infinite loop of silliness.
<ubotu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> 23:29:12 [notice(derdcm!n=derdcm@adsl-75-8-90-211.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net)]  fuck him
<nixternal> 23:29:29 [notice(derdcm!n=derdcm@adsl-75-8-90-211.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net)]  lemme back in 
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> hah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvoYIVqd2Nk
<Tidus> quick complaint.  if Ooooyeah or some variant joins #ubuntu, might wanna do an immediate ban
<Tidus> all he does is "The Cuss words are as follows:"
<Tidus> then spits out a list
<Tidus> nevermind, i think he got kliend
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> wooo, I got a thankyou from a user :-)
<tonyyarusso> yay!
<tonyyarusso> We got a thankyou from a customer at work the other week
<tonyyarusso> She brought us three plates of homemade cookies and brownies
<Gary> aww, I only got a irc thanks
<Gary> :'(
<Gary> no cookies for me
<Gary> this was for telling the guy/girl how to alter the xchat port number
<tonyyarusso> nice
<Gary> but to get a pm saying thanks was nice
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<tonyyarusso> The even better ones are a year later when an established, respectable user mentions in passing, "oh hey - you were the first one that helped me; that was cool"
<Gary> yeah, that rocks
<Gary> same as me and Sev, I had a irc argument with him right near the start of my ubuntu use, he was calm (ish) and had patience, and that made a lasting impression, esp as I was totally wrong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> oh no, gary has followed us to the mailing list  :P
<Hobbsee> oh noes!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Gary was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (because you deserve it!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* Gary was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (because you deserve it!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* Gary was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (because you deserve it!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> oh so Gary == GazzaK...
<Hobbsee> bah.  that's the one i wanted
<Hobbsee> yes
<ivx> hey can i get tested
<ivx> please
<ivx> for DCC
<nalioth> ivx: have you followed the instructions?
<ivx> nalioth, yes
<ivx> nalioth, i have connected to freenode on port 8001
<nalioth> ivx: ok, let's see
<nalioth> ok, ivx you're in like flynn  ;)  Thanks for putting up with us  :)
<ivx> nalioth, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> now thats just naughty
<PriceChild> Hmm?
<Gary> PriceChild, tell her, she keeps picking on me :p
<PriceChild> her?
<Gary> Hobbsee
<PriceChild> I joined right before you.
<Gary> ahh, at about 10am, she kicked me three times then removed me :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> how rude :)
<Gary> she only did it here as she knows I am defenceless
* AndrewB kkick Gary 
<Gary> :'(
<Daviey> bantracker down?
<Gary> it's broken for me
<Gary> nice purple colour though
<Daviey> nice one Gary!
<Daviey> Trust you to bork it
<jrib> bantracker slow but working here
<Gary> working on a refresh
<Daviey> Unable to Connect..
<Daviey> :`(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ompaul, pro
<Seveas> d
<Gary> aww, lucky ompaul 
<ompaul> wha?
<Seveas> ompaul, can you do some freenode magic for me and cloak UncleSam to ubuntu/bot/UncleSam?
<ompaul> ahh 
<ompaul> prod
<ompaul> Seveas, prod it is done
<Vorian> thanks Seveas and ompaul :)
<ompaul> np
<ompaul> yw
<ompaul> and stuff
<Vorian> :)
* ompaul chases Seveas around with a cup of expresso
<ompaul> Seveas, got a few moments of time I could rob, nick, have?
<ompaul> I take it that is a no :)
* ompaul puts self in charge of a command line 
<ompaul> how scary is taht
<ompaul> that even
<Seveas> ompaul, sorry, was playing with vpn, which 'disconnects' me :)
<ompaul> ahh 
<Seveas> thanks for the cloaking
<ompaul> np
<Seveas> and yes I have some time
<ompaul> okay pm
<Seveas> ah, gossip :)
<mc44> gossip?! about Gary again?
<ompaul> mc44, no please leave the channel
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> only messing
<Seveas> @lart mc44
* ubotu sends FesterAnvil hurtling through the sky to land on mc44
* ompaul sends mc44 hurtling though the air to land on a FesterAnvil
<ompaul> now that has to hurt
<ompaul> :-/
<mc44> :(
<ompaul> in soviet russia mc44 sends you flying though the air
* mc44 straps ompaul to a rocket and fires
* ompaul gets all upset with hyawei e220
<ompaul> dang I thought I had left the soviet russia hours ago
<ompaul> okay who has the most geeky leatherman, all I have is a wave
<Gary> I have a leatherman wave plus tool adaptor
<ompaul> Gary, what is this tool adaptor got a url picture?
* ompaul goes to google
<Gary> it enables use with hex bits
<ompaul> Gary, so I see
<ompaul> this looks sweet
<ompaul> add it to a torx set and whamo happy country 
<ompaul> I want one NOW!
* ompaul looks at the time
<Gary> I have mine with all the bits to work on servers
<Pici> Gary: arg, now I need to update my wiki page
* Hobbsee has a very out of date wiki page
<Gary> why?
<Gary> Hobbsee, you bully :p
<Pici> Gary: Because mine is empty ;)
<Xoris> because everybody needs an updated wiki page
<Pici> Also, its very hard to logoff the wiki.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> now, what were you saying Gary?
<Gary> I love you
<Pici> hah
<Amaranth> my wiki page probably still says i'm in school
<Amaranth> for quite some time it didn't even exist, got deleted somehow
<Gary> that'll have been Hobbsee's fault
<mneptok> wiki-what-now?
<Amaranth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TravisWatkins <--it's pretty pathetic
<Amaranth> I hate "I love me" stuff
<Xoris> pathetic wiki pages are the best
<mneptok> without those, there's no Wikipedia
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Xoris called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Xoris called the ops in #ubuntu
<mneptok> so ... idents.
<mneptok> do we care?
<PriceChild> hmm?
<mneptok> Bam2550
<Pici> hmm?
<PriceChild> That would be banned in #ubuntu...
<PriceChild> Pici, /whois him
<Xoris> you mean bammed?
<Pici> harhar
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Gary, you about?
<ompaul> PriceChild, you about?
<PriceChild> Heya?
<ompaul> pm
<mc44> gossip!
<PriceChild> mc44 smells
<PriceChild> whoops wrong window :P
<mc44> D:
<PriceChild> awww now everyone knows our gossip :'(
<mc44> :P
<ompaul> Pici, ping
<Pici> ompaul: poing
<ompaul> Pici, pm
<Pici> yep, about 2:30pm here, good guess
<Gary> ompaul, yes
<ompaul> pm
<nalioth> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Jowi called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> sauvin called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Hi mom
<Gary> Hi Mom
<Tm_T> okie
<PriceChild> eeek
<Tm_T> #ubuntu had some spice a moment ago
<PriceChild> ompaul, you know with that spam... is it just the 104 /quit's or even the disconnected by peer's too that should be put into -read-topic?
<ompaul> both are plausable
<PriceChild> *reset by peer
<PriceChild> Ok will do both then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> price leave out the big quit message - tooo many for you to do
<ompaul> keeping it to one line is more "productive"
<ompaul> also get a list of them and do them at once
<PriceChild> ompaul, I'm not savvy enough to do them all at once...?
<ompaul> PriceChild, make a list in a word processor and make the bans short
<ompaul> a batch of 5 count to five next batch
<PriceChild> but no kicks/removes?
<ompaul> cut and paste the command 
<ompaul> banforward
<ompaul> no long messages 
<PriceChild> man... the list will be huge
<ompaul> it is three lines
<ompaul> okay so leave it where you are
<ompaul> and get the next batch next time
<PriceChild> Right I have my list, 12 left
<PriceChild> ompaul, so just set banforwards on them and nothing more?
<PriceChild> in groups of 5
<ompaul> PriceChild, at this stage yes
<ompaul> PriceChild, you have to measure the usefulness of the part message with the impact onthe channel
<ompaul> PriceChild, it is three lines
<PriceChild> Suppose yeah...
<PriceChild> I'll give a little warning in #ubuntu about the bans too
<PriceChild> arg...
<PriceChild> i used kf instead of f
<PriceChild> *hits self*
<ompaul> PriceChild, kf is good
<ompaul> PriceChild, sorry was not reading the detail
<PriceChild> lol you said only f :)
<PriceChild> i should do the remaining removes?
<ompaul> do one count 5 do one 
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> *readies a paste*
<ompaul> purl one knit fice
<ompaul> five even
<PriceChild> pardon?
<PriceChild> all sorted
<Jordan_U> PriceChild, Can you check me, It's a new apartment not my network and I have changed ports
<PriceChild> Hey
<PriceChild> Looks good.
<PriceChild> woop woop - they "fixed" ctrl+x in xchat... it now cuts instead of closing :D
<jdong> PriceChild: and ctrl+w is fixed too. try it
* jdong grins and ducks
* PriceChild wonders if he could set ctrl+w to "/cs c jdong"
<jdong> -!- PriceChild [n=pricechi@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.student.PriceChild]  has left #ubuntu-ops ["NOOOOOO YOU IDIOT"] 
<jdong> :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm
<PriceChild> ompaul, #ubuntu just then....
<PriceChild> ro.b got it :)
<CompJunki> ok
<CompJunki> i did it
<CompJunki> can you test
<PriceChild> Hey
<BigToe> ok PriceChild I'll try that
<PriceChild> grrr
<CompJunki> erm
<CompJunki> try now
<PriceChild> CompJunki, please follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic to fix your problem.
<PriceChild> surprise surprise
<PriceChild> CompJunki, please follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic to fix your problem.
<CompJunki> erm
<PriceChild> BigToe, ready?
<BigToe> yes
<BigToe> I should be connected on port 8001 now :D
<PriceChild> BigToe, seems good :)
<BigToe> [22:50:00]  * DCC send request from PriceChild/ received. Trying to get /0B through port SEND...
<BigToe> heh
<lakcaj> Hello... changed my port to 8001, can somebody test for me?
<PriceChild> lakcaj, ok
<lakcaj> thanks
<ompaul> BigToe, don't repetat that in an open channel you will be klined 
<BigToe> yeah I know
<PriceChild> lakcaj, you seem fine
<ompaul> PriceChild, can you look after that
<lakcaj> thanks PriceChild 
<PriceChild> ompaul, will do
<BigToe> I remember I got glined for a month from a network because I copypasted a similar message but for a real DCC
<BigToe> on another network
<BigToe> :(
<ompaul> BigToe, well it ain't liked by network staff who have enough to be doing with their own projects and normal network stuff
<BigToe> yeah
<BigToe> but the thing is
<BigToe> I was an oper there :P
<CompJunki> is it fixed now ?
<PriceChild> Yes looks good :)
<CompJunki> feww
<PriceChild> CompJunki, BigToe, Is there anything else we can help you with?
<BigToe> PriceChild I guess not
<BigToe> so I guess it's time to leave :P
<BigToe> bye!
<PriceChild> CompJunki has just been asking me how to disconnect people like that... *grr*
<PriceChild> <CompJunki> ill trade you for it
<mc44> ahahah
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-25
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, ping
<PriceChild> pong
<nalioth> seen it
<nalioth> am watching
<elky_work> is this still the "paddy frank is back" fun?
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, I've created #ubuntu-legal to reduce noise in -motu regarding licenses and other legal stuff
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, I'd like the IRC Council to take care of it, if they would.
<nalioth> elky_work: no, just an irritant
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: Take care of it?
<elky_work> nalioth: aww, i was about to go get the popcorn :(
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, You know, do your irc stuff with it :P
<PriceChild> :s
<PriceChild> Which stuff?
<nalioth> elky_work: please don't summon any demons
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Like, keep the peace, and op it, and stuffz
<elky_work> we are not hire-an-op
<PriceChild> Its not really something we usually do... How would *!*@ubuntu/member/* +voiAt do in there?
<nalioth> cody-somerville: are you a lawyer?
<cody-somerville> Sounds good to me
<nalioth> #ubuntu-legal is not a good idea
<cody-somerville> Okay
<cody-somerville> Is there a better name for that sort of discussion?
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Well, I'd still like to give the IRC Council ownership and stuff like that to manage the channel
<elky_work> unless there'll be lawyers, #ubuntu-IANAL ;)
<cody-somerville> <g>
<PriceChild> Hmm well it does kind of make me think of debian-legal... which is something very different despite the same naming
<cody-somerville> Whats debian-legal about?
<elky_work> #ubuntu-ethics ?
<elky_work> nah
<cody-somerville> #ubuntu-community ?
<PriceChild> You're wanting a channel which holds general discussion about it... debian-legal is a group of lawyers giving advice.
<PriceChild> (I believe)
<cody-somerville> Okay
<nalioth> if it's generated by #ubuntu-motu, perhaps #ubuntu-motu-discussion
<elky_work> cody-somerville: talk to matt east about possible logical namings maybe?
<nalioth> keeps the non-motu yakking out of -motu, but keeps it related to -motu
 * cody-somerville notes that there isn't a general community channel, maybe we should have one?
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: -offtopic
 * PriceChild should think before speaking more often.
 * cody-somerville is thinking more along the lines of ontopic community discussion.
<cody-somerville> For example, if I wanted to talk to mdke about this, I would have to bring him here or talk to him in private
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-$TEAM_NAME
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, Right but there is no channel for the CC :]
<cody-somerville> ie. just plain old, community community discussion
<PriceChild> there isn't?
<cody-somerville> If you know otherwise, I've been missing out :-]
<PriceChild> i doubt they want a channel
<cody-somerville> Right
<cody-somerville> Thats why I'm thinking more of a meta channel
<PriceChild> I do like #ubuntu-ianal.
<elky_work> PriceChild: yeah, it's not like -motu is an entirely serious name ;)
<cody-somerville> My thinking is that traffic would be so low in -ianal that it might be better to amalgamate it into a channel that has a broader purpose such as a channel for discussion on community and community issues in general.
<PriceChild> I'd also consult whoever runs -motu before telling people from there that its policy is to go to wherever. We don't run -motu afaik.
<cody-somerville> Right
<cody-somerville> Let me touch base with a few folks and I'll write something to relevant mailing lists.
<cody-somerville> I think it would be good to get Jono to weigh in
<elky_work> cody-somerville: and jorge
<PriceChild> mailing lists are going to make it so formal
<elky_work> and bring out licencing guru wannabe
<elky_work>                   ^^every
<nalioth> no need for a mailing list
<elky_work> nalioth: he means, informing existing ones
<cody-somerville> Anyhow, I already prematurely registered #ubuntu-legal
<elky_work> cody-somerville: it is worth keeping it and piping to -ianal
 * cody-somerville nods.
<elky_work> since -ianal makes -legal perfectly clear
<cody-somerville> Is it appropriate for me to add the irc council to the access list?
<elky_work> you could even hand out token grains of salt on each join
<cody-somerville> \o/
<elky_work> but yes, add the council nick
<cody-somerville> whats the nick again?
<elky_work> ubuntuirccouncil iirc, you might want to check access for an existing channel though
 * elky_work goes back to trying to figure how to make SELinux behave in fedora
<cody-somerville> -ChanServ- Flags +votsriRfA were set on UbuntuIrcCouncil in #ubuntu-legal.
<cody-somerville> oh, was kmos unbanned? I never really followed that discussion.
<elky_work> cody-somerville: reluctantly. i'm not sure he's allowed to actually touch anything though
<cody-somerville> okay
<PriceChild> He looks muted.
<elky_work> i think they figure if he's forced to read, he might learn something
<elky_work> eventually
<cody-somerville> heh
<Flannel> cody-somerville: -offtopic is for Ubuntu topics, yes.
<Flannel> although, with the way its been the past few months, the signal to noise ratio is quite bad depending on the time of day/cliques active.
<Flannel> it used to be a rather intelligent channel, honest!
<cody-somerville> I'm pretty sure -offtopic is for offtopic discussion, no?
<elky_work> at one point, it was more intelligent than #ubuntu
<Flannel> Indeed.
<Flannel> cody-somerville: offtopic includes Ubuntu topics
<PriceChild> elky_work: offtopic for #ubuntu
<elky_work> cody-somerville: where offtopic is non-techsupport
<PriceChild> gah
<Flannel> cody-somerville: since #ubuntu is just for support
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: offtopic for #ubuntu
<elky_work> it's supposed to be 'ubuntu discussion that doesnt fit into other channel scopes'
<Flannel> usually if you get a thread started, the randomness stops.
<Flannel> elky_work: It was until we got a group of people who hung out in -offtopic, but were never in #ubuntu.
<nalioth> cody-somerville: #ubuntu-offtopic is for Ubunte related non support discussion
<elky_work> depending on who is active, it can be #ubuntu-emo, #ubuntu-psychotic, #ubuntu-i-am-bored-please-play-with-me
 * Flannel must be asleep during the -emo time, thankfully.
<Flannel> Oh wait, no nevermind.
<Flannel> But again, if you start an actual non-random topic, you'll get a good response
<Flannel> their else: statement is just rnd()
<elky_work> yeah
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, jacob said: !irs is http://instantrimshot.com
 * Flannel just doesn't understand the desire to have that factoid.
<elky_work> because people are utter dorks sometimes
 * Madpilot isn't sure he wants to click on that URL... and he clicks on nearly *everything*...
<Madpilot> OK, stupid but harmless, certainly doesn't need a factoid...
<elky_work> Madpilot: yeah
<elky_work> i was worried the first time too
<Madpilot> I love slow IRC channels. 2.5hrs for one conversation :)
<elky_work> :P
<elky_work> i'm going to blame urbandictionary for the proliferation of stupid disgusting definitions for terms that are plausibly double entendres, even if it's not it's fault.
<Flannel> problem is, we already have a factoid
<Flannel> !rimshot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rimshot
<Flannel> !instantrimshot
<ubottu> Ba Dun Tshh! http://instantrimshot.com/
<Flannel> see?  makes me sad.
<Flannel> especially because the factoid itself is useless... because the factoid text is as long as the factoid name
<Flannel> mmm, please pretend those two factoids were written as if they were continuations of the same idea... instead of the same sentence twice in a row.
 * Myrtti hides
<Madpilot> morning Myrtti
<Myrtti> !-instantrimshot
<ubottu> instantrimshot has no aliases - added by Myrtti on 2008-06-11 15:01:32 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-07-14 02:56:28
<Myrtti> /o\
<Madpilot> well, now we know who to blame :)
<Myrtti> I love the kids at -ot too much
<elky_work> spoiling only attracts more of the insane ones though
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !forget instantrimshot
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> AND suddenly, the world was a better place.
<Flannel> Hooray Myrtti!
<Myrtti> I've got way too many irc channels
<Myrtti> but then again...
<Myrtti> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Myrtti> !lovetoo
<ubottu> Love is a perky elf dancing a merry little jig, then suddenly he turns on you with a miniature machine gun.
<ubottu> hateball called the ops in #ubuntu (jajajalooser)
<Myrtti> oh for Saint Timos sake
<Myrtti> http://bugs.irssi.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=545
<Pici> o.O
<Myrtti> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<Myrtti> >___<
<Pici> Let me guess, not fixed in that version?
<Myrtti> nope
<Pici> Also. Good morning/afternoon
<Myrtti> dear god I'm tired
<Myrtti> ...
<pleia2> me too
<Myrtti> what on earth is he up to now at -ot
<PriceChild> asus?
<Myrtti> yeah
 * jussi01 walks in from a morning excursion to orivesi
<Myrtti> you was here and didn't buy me lunch?
<Myrtti> shame on you
<Myrtti> no, nevermind
<ubottu> In ubottu, jacopo said: What is a bot?
<Pici> ubottu: tell jacopo about bot
<jussi01> hrm, missed this, was a bit ago, but hmmm? [16:00:41] <seller23> any one who want to buy iphones 3gb 16gb 32gb pls pm me
<Myrtti> been notified to #freenode
<jussi01> right
<Myrtti> 15:56 < Sonar_Guy> Starnestommy: got a spambot adevertising cellphones bouncing  channels [seller23] (n=seller@196.29.217.218) : seller
<Pici> Although the person still seems to be online, and in #kubuntu
 * mneptok mumbles into his coffee
<PriceChild> hmm bfj in -r-t
<Myrtti> hm
<Pici> -r-t?
<Myrtti> ubuntu is still on the victim list
<Myrtti> read topic I presume
<PriceChild> not in the bans though Myrtti?
<Myrtti> isn't it weird...
<PriceChild> because someone removed it?
<Myrtti> hrmmm
<Myrtti> 17:38 [freenode] @,- ubuntu [n=santosh@202.141.151.85]
<Myrtti> 17:38 [freenode] @,-  ircname  : purple
<Myrtti> 17:38 [freenode] @,-  server   : irc.freenode.net [http://freenode.net/]
<Myrtti> 17:38 [freenode] @,-  idle     : 0 days 8 hours 20 mins 2 secs [signon: Mon Aug  25 09:18:09 2008]
<Myrtti> wth.
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Myrtti> that gives me some odd feelings
<jussi01> looks normal to me...
<Myrtti> 8 hours?
<Myrtti> with that nick?
<jussi01> could be... someone booted their computer with the defauls and pidgin running?
<Myrtti> but usually the ident is also ubuntu...
<jussi01> no, purple is pidgins default, is it not?
<Pici> yes.
<Myrtti> well his is santosh.
<Myrtti> I don't know.
<jussi01> meh, dunno
 * mneptok copies and pastes into his IRC scrapbook
<mneptok> 10:37 <+Myrtti> that gives me some odd feelings   <---- <3
<mneptok> :P
<Myrtti> if you'd only know
<Myrtti> there was some discussions about mushrooms with me and Nafallo and Dave2 yesterday #elsewhere
<Myrtti> Nafallo had some mushrooms, Dave2 mentioned badgers
<Myrtti> my reaction was "shut up, I don't want to think of snakes in this context"
<Myrtti> damn
<Myrtti> now you *do* know
<mneptok> snakes always need context.
<mneptok> well, at least that's what my memo for HR said.
<mneptok> *from
 * jussi01 is wondering what the heck mneptok and Myrtti are on about...
<Nafallo> jussi01: mushrooms
<Myrtti> I'm on a mattress in my balcony
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2795525905/ ♥
<Myrtti> the floodbots are flaking again
<Myrtti> floodbot2 is op
<Myrtti> so floodbot1 can't do exemptions
<Myrtti> let's see if that does the trick
 * Myrtti tries
<Myrtti> yeah, works now
<Pici> the other floodbots arent in -proxy-users
<Myrtti> I wouldn't know about that or their inner logic
<bazhang> like that will fix it.
<bazhang> intrepid kernel installed; who knows what that has wrought
<Pici> He never did answer how he got it installed, did he?
<bazhang> no he did not.
<ikonia> bazhang: I need to go eat, can you explain to guest that he needs to not compile his own version and use the version in the repo please :)
<bazhang> ikonia, sure :)
<ikonia> he's doing make install - when configure is not even passing, let alone compiling
<ikonia> right, I'm eating
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> he is deleting directories to remove hylafax
 * nalioth always loves the are em space dash are eff school of software installation . . .
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> nalioth: you mean the recursive removal magic?
<nalioth> Myrtti: yep
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> have fun everyone, I'm so bored I'm going to bed
<Myrtti> try to behave
<Pici> I'll try
<Flannel> we're supposed to behave?
<Myrtti> you, of all people
<Flannel> thats what I've been doing wrong!
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> -->
<Pici> I'm out for a bit, muted user18
<stdin> Pici: floodbot1 just un-muted them
<jpds> Only for the Floodbot to mute him
<Pici> I saw ;)
<stdin> maybe it thinks you're another floodbot :p
<PriceChild> floodbots not behaving?
<Pici> jrib: hey, long time no see.
<mneptok> OK, soryy, but i'm going to use the word "gay" as an adjective not describing a human's sexuality.
<mneptok> you cannot say "Linpus" and not sound ... well ... gay.
<mneptok> "ghey?"
<mneptok> you get the idea.
<ompaul> mneptok, argh
<mneptok> ompaul: nyernt
<ompaul> mneptok, two point one izims
<jpds> PriceChild: ubuntu-irc archives appear to be working again.
<ompaul> jpds, the magic of databases
<PriceChild> :)
<jpds> There's my RT pokage for the evening.
<ompaul> mneptok, we need to replace iptables with PF (btw this is my current mad idea)
<jpds> ompaul: Explain: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs then ;-)
<ompaul> mneptok, (and as will all mad ideas I will drop it in a period of time 3.142 slices wide
<ompaul> jpds, I already told ya
<ompaul> "jpds, the magic of databases"
<jpds> Hehe.
<ompaul> mneptok, my closing ) was missing please excuse me while I disparage a mirror which is reflecting on the situation
 * ompaul tells mirror to live in the present
<ompaul> that living in the past is nuts :)
<Mez> ARGH!
<Mez> I hate it when people are hard to google-stalk
<ompaul> Mez, google was not designed for you to stalk
<Mez> ompaul, s/google/facebook/
<ompaul> also I think stalking may not be in line with the spirit of ubuntu, you might have to check that but :)
<ompaul> Mez, :)
<Mez> ompaul, "google-stalking" is a term...
<Mez> (In my head)
<ompaul> Mez, in your head ;)
<jrib> hey Pici
<Mez> It means "to find a real life person's internet identity with the use of google"
<ompaul> Mez, easy to infer ;-)
<Mez> :P
<nalioth> google-shocking ?
<nalioth> did someone look up mneptok ?
<ompaul> nalioth, not oftrn?
<ompaul> nalioth, not often? (even)
<nalioth> @btlogin
<Pici> slow
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> is it?
<nalioth> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pici> I mean the bantracker site is slow
<nalioth> i wouldn't know. ubottu is ignoring me
<ompaul> tell it @login and see if it likes you
<ompaul> it might just be playing hard to get
<ompaul> and a quote to ponder
<nalioth> @btlogin
<nalioth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nalioth> @btlogin
<nalioth> too much interference
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-26
<Flannel> Spoke with Gnea about cutting down on the factoid usage, especially when they're irrelevent.  He wasn't quite as cordial as I had hoped, but does understand the concept of the problem.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, mouseclone said: !cake is a great game
<mneptok> take a little.
<mneptok> take a little nip.
<mneptok> take a little sip.
<mneptok> take a little more.
<Flannel> Hmmm.  Does nickserv have any sort of password reset now that emails are mandatory?
<Pici> No, you still need to request it from a staffer
<Pici> fyi, we're missing floodbot1, so the other bots are in emergency mode and allowing floods... just in case no one else noticed.
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, BLTicklemonster said: !ubot, what is the airspeed velocity of a laden sparrow?
<Pici> taken care of.
<mneptok> Pici: did you ask "European, or African?"
<Pici> mneptok: Of course
<mneptok> smashing.
<mneptok> and "airspeed velocity" is redundant.
<Flannel> its... unladen
<Flannel> unless youre talking about swallows with the coconuts attached to them, I suppose.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> you join and brb?
<mneptok> !staff BrokenRake
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> BAH
<mneptok> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> ^^^
<elky_work> mneptok: you missed a |
<mneptok> elky_work: yeah
<vorian> mneptok: thanks
<elky_work> hilarity of the week. the boss just informed me that the PA (who used to be a flatmate of his) believed that 'the exorcist' was a documentary.
<mneptok> at least he didn;t think it was a cooking show teaching you how to prepare split-pea soup.
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok look I am here to get unbanned from the ubuntu channel. I was just looking for someone that was helping me out with ubuntu and wasn't trying to start any trouble
<LoCaLMaChInE> if anyone has the power please speak
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone help me out please
<LoCaLMaChInE> look I am here to get advice on ubuntu because I am new to this and still learning and the only I will learn is to continue using this support so I am asking to please get unbanned
<LoCaLMaChInE> I will oblige by the rules of the channel
<LoCaLMaChInE> I am sorry for if I was trying to cause touble
<LoCaLMaChInE> I am asking to please be unbanned
<LoCaLMaChInE> can I be unbanned
<elky_work> you'll need patience and wait for someone with time to check up your situation.
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok I wasn't trying to cause trouble just looking for a good friend and I just got upset didin't cuz or anything just got upset and I didn't to break any rules
<LoCaLMaChInE> mean to break any rules just seeing if my friend would pop up
<LoCaLMaChInE> elky work let me know if I can be unbanned
<LoCaLMaChInE> can I be unbanned I do not cause trouble
<LoCaLMaChInE> robotgeek I know I was offtopic yesterday but I do not break rules I was actually trying to troubleshoot my comp because gaim issues
<elky_work> right, clearly the _work thing means "have time to lavish upon your whims" to that one
<bazhang> now he is doing the same in #kubuntu
<elky_work> doing which? being painful or begging for unbanning?
 * Myrtti grunts
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> bazhang: I'm considering banning him due to his nick
<bazhang> Myrtti, good idea; imo there should be a factoid for those pushing the limits type nicks (britneybitch for example)
<Myrtti> I'm checking in bantracker right now does he have anything previous
<elky_work> bazhang: the problem is where to draw the line, which the trolls will have a field day with
<Myrtti> yup
<elky_work> and have done in the past, to be quite frank
<elky_work> the 'stupidgirl' nick is one such example
 * Myrtti still remembers stupidgirl vaguely
<Myrtti> :-P
<elky_work> it was discussed quite extensively, and ones like that can be a self-defense in a way "i know i'm stupid so you dont need to tell me -- just cut to the chase", and unless britneybitch is male, i'd assume it to be the same "help me now and dont you dare poke fun or i'll cause you trouble"
<Myrtti> "I'm a damsel in distress and this is just so everyone knows how to handle me, as a stupid female that needs to be downtalked to"
<elky_work> neither should be tolerated, but people get really defensive if we ask for a little commonsense
<Myrtti> yup
<elky_work> Myrtti: precisely
<elky_work> it is probably the mildest form of trolling too, it's designed to get attention and have people act in a fashion that they otherwise would not.
<Myrtti> and I think it's also the one that we need to fight against the hardest  too
<Myrtti> since it is the mildest
<Myrtti> difficult to notice, makes people if not knowingly, then sublimally acting and thinking the wrong way
<elky_work> and if you can come up with a plan that wont have everyone screaming censorship...
<Myrtti> or http://identi.ca/myrtti : wonders how well an ubuntu/hellokitty parody would be understood as _PARODY_ of prejudiced "pink themes/wallpapers for girls"
<bakadesu> hello to everyone
<bakadesu> please can someone tell me who and why im banned? i dont get it, i didnt even know, i believe it was a ubuntu room problem or colloquy was not working properly
<bakadesu> but now i see im banned, i didnt even know, someone ban me after i left, with no reason, and if there is one, i would love to know
<Myrtti> which channel?
<bakadesu> ubuntu
<bakadesu> and i have my doubts.. of what happened. but im not sure.. i hope not
<Flannel> bakadesu: What do you think happened?
<bakadesu> but what can i do for you to believe me?
<bakadesu> well
<bakadesu> i had a big quarrel in opensolaris room, they insult me without reason just cause i mention linux or
<bakadesu> nexenta
<bakadesu> so maybe when i was in that discussion i type by mistake in ubuntu room
<bakadesu> and not solaris
<bakadesu> but im not sure
<Flannel> bakadesu: what would you have typed?
<bakadesu> actually im banned form solaris but i dont care..
<bakadesu> but ubuntu? come on i had been using ubuntu for years
<Flannel> bakadesu: no, just in general
<bakadesu> well.. i was typing stuff like educate yourself
<bakadesu> you ignorant morons
<bakadesu> things like that
<Myrtti> Flannel: I've got cut'n'paste here
<Myrtti> shall I?
<Flannel> Myrtti: Ive got it too, you're welcome to paste if you'd like, sure.
<Myrtti> 2008-08-25T10:06:06 <jajajalooser> fuck off
<Myrtti> 2008-08-25T10:06:07 *** cuil has quit IRC ("Leaving.")
<Myrtti> 2008-08-25T10:06:09 <jajajalooser> you are my bitch
<Myrtti> 2008-08-25T10:06:11 <jajajalooser> come on
<Myrtti> 2008-08-25T10:06:12 <jajajalooser> ban me
<Myrtti> 2008-08-25T10:06:13 <jajajalooser> again
<Myrtti> 2008-08-25T10:06:15 <jajajalooser> i will bak
<bakadesu> yeah.. that was for opensolaris actually
<bakadesu> when the ban i was eable to go back
<bakadesu> and challenge them but i dont want to do in ubuntu you ban me and i will accept reponsiblity
<Flannel> bakadesu: regardless of who it was for, that sort of conduct isn't how you should behaving.
<Flannel> bakadesu: and also, ban evasion is a horrible thing.
<bakadesu> and yes i see what happen.. why sould i write in ubuntu that
<bakadesu> when iwas not banned
<bakadesu> go ask solaris guys if you wish
<bakadesu> that was for does guys
<bakadesu> i swear god
<bakadesu> i confuse the room
<bakadesu> i was very bad
<Myrtti> you're confusing now
<Myrtti> slow down
<Flannel> bakadesu: the solaris people have nothing to do with this.  The fact that you meant it for someone else is completely irrelevant
<bakadesu> yes i know, but i was mad, please undrstand they start insulting me
<Flannel> If I go steal something from person A, and then later tell them that I meant to steal it from person B, I'm still stealing.
<bakadesu> and i swear god that was not for ubuntu room
<ikonia> bakadesu: they where not insulting you for no reason - you where trolling the channel
<bakadesu> ikenia i was not trolling
<bakadesu> i just mention about nexenta
<bakadesu> they start insulting me
<ikonia> they didn't
<bakadesu> and actually i like nexenta
<bakadesu> they did
<Flannel> it doesn't matter. that sort of conduct is not befitting of anyone.  regardless of what had been said.
<ikonia> Flannel: exactly
<bakadesu> Flannel give me your address.. i will send you right now a 18 pages final paper i just did about linux for my class
<bakadesu> and you tell me if support ubuntu or not
<ikonia> why does that matter
<ikonia> again why does that matter ?
<Flannel> bakadesu: you're misunderstanding.  We're not doubting your dedication to Linux, or Ubuntu in any way.
<ikonia> bakadesu: you where in under the nick guest earlier
<bakadesu> you are judging my behavior... out of your set of rules
<bakadesu> because it was not for your room
<bakadesu> and it obvious that was not for the room
<bakadesu> since i was not banned before.. or did i? not
<ikonia> your missing the point
<Flannel> bakadesu: Do you even know about the code of conduct?
<Myrtti> it doesn't matter to which room it was addressed to
<Myrtti> as we've said multiple times
<bakadesu> sorry when i took ethics i fall to sleep in class
<bakadesu> and i dont care
<bakadesu> thats not the point
<Myrtti> your conduct in #ubuntu was not acceptable
<Myrtti> and you are banned for that
<Myrtti> for breaking #ubuntu rules
<bakadesu> the point is that everything is a misunderstanding
<Flannel> bakadesu: If you don't care about the rules, it's obvious why you're banned.
<bakadesu> thats it
<bakadesu> and you dont want to keep it simple
<bakadesu> ans the facts are
<bakadesu> it is
<Myrtti> and of course, we are judging you out of that ruleset
<bakadesu> well
<bakadesu> does are really my issues
<bakadesu> and you want ot know
<bakadesu> the true?
<bakadesu> that day i took 3 ritalin pills to do that fuck..
<bakadesu> final paper and to study
<Myrtti> I suspect you're going to tell us anyway
<bakadesu> thats why
<bakadesu> i was a bit high
<bakadesu> i swear god
<Flannel> bakadesu: please watch your language.
<bakadesu> you want t know the true
<bakadesu> thats tue true
<bakadesu> and
<Myrtti> as a finnish proverb so conveniantly puts it: "Life is"
<bakadesu> i usually dont act like tht
<bakadesu> that
<ikonia> this is going no-where and pointles
<Flannel> bakadesu: calm down,
<bakadesu> flannel send me your email address please
<Myrtti> why should he?
<Flannel> bakadesu: You acted the way you did, regardless of the reasons.  You'll need to ride out your ban as a consequence of your actions.  It won't be permanent, although its duration will be determined by your conduct.
<bakadesu> Flannel: just one question.. are you aware that i didnt mean to type that in ubuntu room?
<Flannel> bakadesu: I am.
<Flannel> bakadesu: and I know, you were in the middle of an arguement, and were angry and all that stuff.
<Flannel> that doesn't excuse you from the consequences of your actions.
<bakadesu> Flannel: why would you judge my conduct for only 1 time I did it? can i show the good stuff as well.. so you can balance this
<Flannel> bakadesu: I'm not judging you at all.  I'm just saying, we have a set of rules that we uphold in #ubuntu.
<Flannel> bakadesu: Again, I'll repeat, the ban isn't permanent, and its duration is entirely up to you, depending on your conduct.
<bakadesu> I did a giant project with the main focus to give basic and yet important information about linux for the computer users that are not familiar with linux and are curious about it.
<Flannel> bakadesu: think of the ban as a time for you to collect yourself again.
<Flannel> bakadesu: and we're grateful for that.
<Flannel> bakadesu: This isn't the end of the world, you seem to make it out to be.
<bakadesu> this is solaris guys fault
<Flannel> bakadesu: bans happen, you shouldn't be concerned about why it happened, but instead should be focused on what you can do to improve so that it won't happen again.
<bakadesu> thanks anyway, i may try to come one day
<bakadesu> or maybe not, i dont know
<Myrtti> feel free to join us again later on this week
<Flannel> bakadesu: you're obviously still wound up from last night when this all happened.  May I suggest you take a few days off from IRC?  Read the code of conduct and the IRC guidelines in a few days, and come back and talk with us.
<Myrtti> we'll discuss this again then
<Flannel> bakadesu: If you want, I can provide links to the aforementioned documents
<bakadesu> Flannel: I know how to behave myself. Usually I dont take Ritalin, that was 1/1000
<bakadesu> That's all.
<Flannel> bakadesu: then in a few days, removing the ban should be easy.
<bakadesu> And yeah, will not happen again.. i just wanted to make sure you was aware that it was a mistake
<Flannel> bakadesu: sounds good.  I look forward to hearing from you later on this week.
<bakadesu> and a misunderstanding
<bakadesu> ok
<bakadesu> I will be around xubuntu room this days until someone considered me.
<bakadesu> thanks
<bakadesu> see you
<Flannel> bakadesu: bye
<Flannel> interesting fellow
<ikonia> telling a few fibs
<Flannel> especially regarding finals.
<Flannel> UCSD just started, and SDSU doesn't start until next week.
<Flannel> I guess he may be referring to summer school finals for SDSU... but that would've been last week, not yesterday.
<ikonia> thats also not what happened in #opensolaris
<Flannel> I imagine
<Myrtti> maybe it was his brother?
<Flannel> not that it has any relevance to the ubuntu ban
<Myrtti> or a roommate?
 * Myrtti giggles
<Flannel> yeah, thats what I was considering at first
<Flannel> until he actually answered why he thought he was banned
<Myrtti> perhaps he should learn to lock his computer?!
<Flannel> its a pity though, if that project thing is true, and he turns out to be a bit more stable... I'd love to ask about getting him involved in my LoCo team
<ikonia> Flannel: where are you based ?
<Flannel> ikonia: California
<ikonia> very nice
<Flannel> oh yeah... sd.sd.cox.net is san diego
<Flannel> not south dakota
<Flannel> mmm, I guess it could be south dakota too... but I haven't seen it.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, or his mouth.
<jussi01> Afternoon all
 * ikonia nods to jussi01 
<jussi01> heya ikonia
 * jussi01 buys ikonia a drink.
 * Myrtti tries not to fall asleep
<ubottu> flaccid called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jussi01> ummm.... Riddell has just given Flaccid ops in #kubuntu
<wgrant> Ask him to revoke them?
<jussi01> Ummm, not really my place - Id rather the council did that.
<elkbuntu> he'll figure his mistake soon enough
<jussi01> grr, I have a little time Im not around... ie. moving house... and cant be in #kubuntu... and this happens
<elkbuntu> jonathan doesnt bite so hard you cannot discuss your concern with him
<bazhang> php6th
<Pici> jrib just asked them to stop.. we'll see if they listen
<bazhang> php is a known quantity; he has been kicked before for that kind of behaviour
<bazhang> seems that the lesson was lost on him.
 * Myrtti huggles PriceChild 
<Myrtti> PriceChild: thank you
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> floodbot1 gone awol
<Myrtti> or MIA
<Myrtti> whatever
<nalioth> the problem is, that when LjL wakes up and bring it back, we'll have floodbot4 if we bring one online now (and all the bots will be crazy fo sho)
<Pici> Are we sure that's LjL's floodbot?
<nalioth> Pici: i am sure.
<Mez> nalioth, however, it CAN be fixed..
<Mez> (Floodbot4 can be renamed)
<Mez> (I did it before)
<Mez> nalioth, I presume you don't want it fixed?
<nalioth> how can they be renamed?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what for?
<Pici> hrm.  looks like floodbot1 has an old list of victims
<Pici> Guess it will just be a little noisy for a while while it catches up
<Pici> Unless someone can clear its list?
<PriceChild> it will do it automatically?
<PriceChild> it doesn't matter unless there's a ban matching it
<PriceChild> Mez: is this by getting rid of one, so it chooses a low nick again on reconnect?
<Mez> PriceChild, LjL's bot has extra commands, including a command that'll echo out vars. you can use that to set things, so you set the nick you want it to be, then you ghost it and it comes back as the right night
<Mez> s/night/nick/
<PriceChild> don't they all try and come back as the lowest possible?
<Pici> Mez: But LjL's bot is the one that is down.
<nalioth> they do
<Mez> <+PriceChild> don't they all try and come back as the lowest possible? <-- yes, to start with
<Mez> if you GHOST a bot, it'll reset itself, but try and keep the same nick.
<Mez> (aka if the code's kept running)
<Mez> then if that's taken, it'll come back wrong
<Mez> so if FB1 goes, gets replaced, then comes back, it'll come back as 4
<Mez> then you either have to kill the process (which we cant do to LjLs bot) or set the internal nick to something else and ghost it
<Swilkos> I like eggs
<PriceChild> Swilkos: that is nice.
<Pici> Swilkos: Can we help you with anything else?
<Swilkos> i like eggs
<Swilkos> bye
<Pici> bye
<Pici> Well...  that was random.
<Pici> ah, looks like they were muted in #u the other day
<Myrtti> PriceChild for my wikipage.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: ah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, glasmark said: !ScheissDrogen   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com is the only url i can find
<Myrtti> hello
 * Myrtti sighs
<nalioth> what's on your mind, Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> lots of stuff, some related to the council election and this channel, some in liaison with my own personal life and stuff
<Myrtti> too much really
<Myrtti> basically just tired
<Myrtti> and cold
<nalioth> so share your slippers with a guinea pig or two  :)
<Myrtti> yeah, I certainly don't want to burden you and our friends there on the other side of the fourth wall with this
<Myrtti> back to fiddling with emacs I think
<Myrtti> whee
<Myrtti> http://tug.org/pipermail/latex2html/2008-August/003466.html
<Myrtti> I just find it hilarious that my business cards have "Software Developer" as the title
<Pici> Mine say Database Administrator... which I'm definitely not.
<Myrtti> and I can barely do hello world on python
<PriceChild> I don't have a business card :(
<Myrtti> and some of my colleagues that have been in house for four years are still Software Developers and don't have business cards...
 * PriceChild has a Myrtti business card.
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> and you know my phone number EEEEEK
<Myrtti> everyone who can access my facebook page has it akshully
<PriceChild> tut tut
<Myrtti> (that's only 170 people or so)
<PriceChild> ahem
 * Myrtti needs more coffee
<Myrtti> damn.
<Myrtti> come to think of it...
<Myrtti> I hate phone calls. my business cards have my phone number. I've been giving a lot of those cards. that means, more people know  my number. someone might actually *call*
<Myrtti> EEEEEEKKK
 * Myrtti turns her phone off
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Pici> floodbot is back fyi
<Mez> who started #1 ?
<Pici> mez?
<Mez> Pici, there are now 4 bots... who started one ?
<Mez> there should only be 3
<Pici> Eh?
<Pici> Floodbot4 is LjL's bot
<Mez> yes...
<Mez> I know
<Myrtti> MAGIC!
<Mez> Which means, when LjL's bot died, someone started another to put in its place
<Mez> who was that person
<Myrtti> someone sprinkled fairy dust in data center?
<Pici> I thought you started #1, maybe it was nalioth?
 * Myrtti pokes nalioth with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Mez> no, it wasn't me
<Myrtti> IT WAS THE ONE ARMED MAN!
 * Myrtti runs around screaming and giggling hysterically
<Pici> oh, they're fighting now
<Mez> it was someone with the restricted code
<Mez> fighting?
<Pici> The Fugitive is a great movie
<Myrtti> setting +j -j +j -j
<Flannel> imaginary modes now?
<Mez> yep, thats because there's 4 bots. I can't do anything till one of them is switched off
<Myrtti> +J
<Pici> +J -J
 * Flannel sets mode 1+3j
 * Pici waits for someone to call  ops about the bots
<Flannel> can I?
<Pici> no!
 * Flannel sets mode 1-3j
<Mez> this could be fun...
 * Flannel notes we're real again.
<Flannel> alright, I'll stop with the geek humor
<Mez> crap... now they're killing each other off
<Flannel> Mez: its like thunderdome
<Pici> 2 bots enter, 1 bot leaves?
<Flannel> yeah
<Mez> Pici, one of them has to die for the channel to come back to normal
<jpds> This is way I prefer IRC connections with ident.
<Pici> PriceChild: poing, is one of the floodbots yours?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Flannel> If we ban the floodbots, they freak out, right?
<Myrtti> should we do 1ops
<Pici> lops
<Mez> nope, It'll work fine ...
<PriceChild> Pici: nope
<Mez> !ops | oi! whoever's bot it is, kill it.
<ubottu> oi! whoever's bot it is, kill it.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<ubottu> Mez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (oi! whoever's bot it is, kill it.)
<Pici> PriceChild: darn, guess it was nals
<PriceChild> floodbot1 was kicked?
<Mez> I've banned it for now..
<PriceChild> its being ghosted?
<Mez> PriceChild, goto #ubuntu-ops-monitor to see why
<PriceChild> Mez: I don't see why.
<PriceChild> You started up a new bot?
<Pici> LjL restarted his bot
<Mez> PriceChild, NO
<PriceChild> Right ok.
<PriceChild> Mez: no need for caps
<Flannel> can we worry about why it happened later, and just stop them from spazzing currently?
<PriceChild> i'll sort something out
<Mez> PriceChild, I've already said that I wont after the bitching I got last time, and I said it not long back.
 * Flannel admits to not really knowing enough about the floodbots to know whats actually going on.
<Mez> PriceChild, whoever started the spare bot (I suspect nalioth) needs to kill it.
<Mez> Or
<Mez> LjL needs to.
<Mez> I personally think a mix of both as LjL not being here is causing these issues.
<Pici> LjL's bot and the spare bot are fighting for the nick Floodbot1
<PriceChild> Who knows the pass for the floodbot account?
<Mez> PriceChild, I do
<Pici> Dont say it in channel if you do...
<Mez> Im not going to
 * Pici points at the ubuntulog 
<PriceChild> Mez: start up a new connection, set enforce floodbot1 on
<Flannel> 1234!
<Mez> Pici, I'm not stupid
<Flannel> oh, right... logged.  someone remind me to change my luggage combination.
<PriceChild> Mez: that will then force them both to change nicks and stay stable
<Pici> Mez: I was typing that before you answered, it wasn't directed at you.
<PriceChild> oh wait... less than 30 seconds
<PriceChild> we'll have to wait for the owner of the non-ljl floodbot 1 to arrive, is that one of you?
<Pici> No.
<Mez> PriceChild, is enforce going to do anything?
<Pici> I dont think so, they're ghosting each other anyway pretty quickly.
<PriceChild> i was thinking of forcing one of the nicks to stay stable as a guest, then restarting one of the bots in our control back into 1
<PriceChild> that has a few problems though, if ljl restarts it'll start fighting again, it also needs someone in control of the other 1 to be here.
<PriceChild> For now, I have removed their access in #ubuntu, and devoiced them.
<Mez> sorry bout that
<Mez> they should stop fighting now
<Mez> damn sendq
<Mez> ok, LjLs bot is now "FloodBot666"
<Mez> They're still broken till the owner of the replacement bot comes along, at which point they need to
<Mez> - Kill their replacement
<Mez> - in #ubuntu-ops-monitor type "hook $BotNick = 'FloodBot1'"
<Mez> feck
<Pici> s/hook/dump/ ?
 * Myrtti gives Mez a free facepalm
<Mez> with it as 666 - it needs to be /killed - it wont be able to be ghosted
<Mez> PriceChild, if I set it to a nick that can be ghosted, will you /kill ?
<PriceChild> Why does it need to be killed?
<Mez> PriceChild, because it needs to be reset...
<Mez> so It needs to be disconnected from the server...
<PriceChild> No need for the ...s
<Mez> is someone else ghosting it ?
<PriceChild> Mez: floodbot666 is gone
<PriceChild> I didn't deop...
<Mez> I er... could actually disable LjL's bot completely...
<Mez> hmm
<PriceChild> Talk it through first.
<Mez> PriceChild, basically, I could make it delete itself...
<PriceChild> delete itself?
<Mez> but what I'm going to do is, for now, push it into #ubuntu-deadbot for all it's functions
<Mez> PriceChild, yeah,
<PriceChild> as in the file? lets not do that
<Mez> dump unlink(__FILE__)
<Mez> but, what I'm going to do, is replace all the variables it's using for channel names... and put them into #ubuntu-deadbot... so, it'll stay in there for now (until LjL next reboots it)
<PriceChild> what advantage does that have over just simply changing its nick?
<Pici> I dont know when I can get a hold of LjL next time to get him to restart the bot....
<Mez> it means we still have it under our control for future, to change it back etc etc..
<Mez> Pici, I say get rid of it on his home server alltogether
<Mez> PriceChild, or we could just change it's nick to something strange.... but - IT would still think itself in emergency
<PriceChild> and what downside does that mean?
<Mez> PriceChild, that it's not easily changeable back unless you know what you're doing
 * Mez wants to know why they're in EM
<PriceChild> Do you know what you are doing?
<Mez> PriceChild, yes
<PriceChild> Then that isn't a downside?
<Mez> PriceChild, what if I'm not here..
<Mez> that was my point
<Pici> The server that ljl's bot is on is running out of free space and ljl doesnt have full access to it or a stable internet connection himself, so whatever we do, we need to make sure that we're either willing to give up on his floodobot or be able to fix it
<Mez> Pici, he has a shell account on my server, which I'm happy for him to run the bot from...
<jrib> I can probably host a bot if it's needed as well
<PriceChild> Isn't the problem stopping his floodbot being a nuisance to the others, rather than finding a new one?
<Mez> and he has done previously, till it was forced out by someone telling me "Dont bother running it anymore"
<Mez> PriceChild, yeah.
<Mez> PriceChild, his is also the only remotely programmable one.
<Pici> I gotta run for a bit, so.... bye
 * PriceChild waves Pici off
<Mez> PriceChild, argh, it's going to be a bitch to fix it.
<Mez> It's split at the moment anyways
 * Myrtti blinks
<Myrtti> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> Great.
<Flannel> manual forwarding time!
 * PriceChild leaves jpds to it
<Flannel> still one more... there were 5, and I only saw 4 bfs
<Mez> ok, who killed FB ?
<ompaul> not I said the man with the ice blue beard
<Mez> you have an ice blue beard?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> but I didn't kill it either
<Myrtti> it was the one armed man.
<Mez> We have normality. I repeat. We have normality.
<Mez> Anything you can now no longer deal with is, therefore, your own problem.
<PriceChild> :)
<Mez> I spoke too soon
 * Mez growls
<Mez> nalioth!!!
<ompaul> * FloodBot1 (n=floodbot@ubuntu/bot/floodbot) has joined #ubuntu
<ompaul> now if I op it will it die again
<ompaul> someone seems to have too much script in one of the bots
<PriceChild> ljl's came back as 4?
<PriceChild> oh you told it to
<ompaul> if LjL is back he gets a hug :)
<Mez> no, it came back as 4 on it's own accord... weirdly
<ompaul> ala the prague style
 * PriceChild waits 5 minutes.
<Mez> ompaul, he doesn't get a hug, as he's still forcing the feckers into emergency mode
<ompaul> Mez, you said feckers since when are you Irish?
<Mez> as FB4 will ping the other three, and they'll think "oh crap, random bot sending us commands"
<Mez> ompaul, I was being polite...
<Mez> (er)#
<ompaul> Mez,  since when are you Irish?
<ompaul> we own that word
<ompaul> you are only allowed listen to it
<ompaul> :)
<Mez> ompaul, actually, partly scottish :P
<Myrtti> *headexplode*
 * Myrtti drops dead on the floor
<ompaul> why Myrtti why
 * Myrtti is dead, unable to answer
<ompaul> ohh it is an autoresponder
<ompaul>  /cd kb Myrtti may she rest in oppage
<ompaul> cd
<ompaul> cs
<ompaul> argh
<ompaul> too tired
<Mez> seriously here..
<PriceChild> Mez: how are the floodbots going?
<Mez> they seem ok atm
<Mez> but #1 keeps cutting out
<Mez> (which is the spare one that someone started
<ompaul> want to op 2
<ompaul> ?
<Mez> ?
<PriceChild> I would rather keep them down until things become stable.
<Mez> they are stable cept the bot.. and they should be able to op themselves?
<PriceChild> I removed their flags to stop them fighting and mode changing.
<PriceChild> 'they are stable cept the bot'?
<Mez> sorry. They are stable, cept #1 seems to be quitting now and then
<PriceChild> That doesn't sound stable to me.
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> blame whoever is running the replacement
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PriceChild> ompaul: pardon?
<ompaul> second incident webchat
<catnip> Testing basic Python IRC Bot (Mez)
<PriceChild> ompaul: lost you again?
<ompaul> * [TMFanti_SL] (n=USERNAME@82.150.40.67): webchat  << I banned that about 30 seconds before you banned your one
<PriceChild> ah yes sorry
<ompaul> np
<ompaul> seems one ban annoyed the other one :)
<PriceChild> might think about a ban on TMF*_??!*@* later if its still a problem
<ompaul> do it anyway
<PriceChild> grrr pressed enter in #ubuntu rather than here
<ompaul> make them inventive :)
<ompaul> noted
<PriceChild> fail
<PriceChild> at least the one in #ubuntu was wrong
<ompaul> ack
<PriceChild> I think I need to start working on irssi hilights some day.
<ompaul> I think I need to sleep
 * ompaul turns sleep mode on 
<Mez> Hmm... could be fun re-writing FloodBot's in Python
<nalioth> LOOK # FLOODBOTS! - - - EVERYBODY PANIC!
 * Myrtti screams and runs around the apartment
<Myrtti> EEEEP EEEEEP EEEEEEEEEP PAAANIIIICC
<Mez> nalioth, was that floodbot yours?
<Mez> and did you just kill it ?
<nalioth> Mez: i was running all 3 while LjL's server was awol
<Mez> ok, so one of them kept dropping.
<Mez> nal, do you want to kill 2 of them, and I'll set one running, then we have all 3 in diff places?
<nalioth> Mez: yes, i was running one at home, and we had a big storm with electrical outages
<Mez> nalioth, cool..
<Mez> now we have you back though...
<nalioth> Mez: LjL's is the only one that can't seem to stay up ( i have several other remote servers to run 'em on )
<Mez> nalioth, yeah, I know... :(
<Mez> If you want to run the other 2, that's fine by me... but - I was offering as I already have the code. And I seem to know what I'm doing
<Mez> have you killed the one you were running at home?
<PriceChild> Mez: what benefit would that give for you running one?
<Mez> PriceChild, I assumed that nal was running the other two from a single location - from what he's said, he's not, so nothing :P
<PriceChild> k
<Mez> (other than having one bot be fixable when nal/LjL isnt around)
<PriceChild> but a new bot that isn't fixable when Mez isn't around
<Mez> PriceChild, except that I'm happy to give restricted SSH access ;)
<nalioth> it would be better to have the same code for _all_ the floodbots
<jpds> Damn, I got disconnected and have been oped in #u for ages.
<nalioth> shame on you, jpds  :D
<jpds> No weird PMs like the FloodBots get tho.
<Mez> nalioth, it would do, except for the fact that you didnt want the propogation code in your copies
 * PriceChild wonders why they couldn't all grab code from somewhere else automatically/after manual poking instead.
<Mez> PriceChild, they used to.
<Mez> They're programmed to. But nal removed that from his bot
<ubottu> In ubottu, DavidCanarias said: sorry what is a bot???
<Myrtti> aww
<nalioth> Mez: i didn't remove anything.
<Myrtti> !bot > DavidCanarias
<nalioth> i haven't gotten the upgrade
<Mez> nalioth, or, was removed for you...
<Mez> as you didnt want remote code being able to be ran on your server.
<Myrtti> hm
 * Myrtti points a different channel
<nalioth> i am quite able to update the code manually
<Myrtti> see, there?
<Mez> nalioth, why is this confrontational?
<nalioth> filthy exploiters
<Pici> you hateses them?
<nalioth> can someone make the bot work?
<Myrtti> hm?
<Myrtti> nalioth: you forgot the |
 * Myrtti gives nalioth a coupon for a free facepalm
<PriceChild> Are teh bots ready for their access back nalioth Mez?
<Mez> fine by me
<nalioth> PriceChild: if you count 1, 2 and 3, go for it
<Myrtti> eenie meenie miney moe
<PriceChild> Things look good.
<Mez> is there a mode to set something as a bot ?
<Pici> A mode?
<Pici> What do you mean?
<Mez> never mind... I'm thinking of unreal...
<Myrtti> lol
<Pici> Mez: You know, up until a moment ago, I thought you meant the game, not the ircd.
<Mez> haha
<Mez> damn, I lost
<Mez> and
 * Mez shakes fist at LjL
<Pici> eh?
<Mez> he just restarted FloodBot1...
<Myrtti> lol
<jrib> hoarycripple: how can we help you?
<hoarycripple> hu
<hoarycripple> wee
<hoarycripple> sorry
<hoarycripple> i just changed my port to 8001
<hoarycripple> as per the directions
<hoarycripple> and I am unable to complete the automatic test
<hoarycripple> hmm
<Mez> hoarycripple, try again... I've just fixed the auto-test for you
<hoarycripple> i'm trying it now...
<hoarycripple> ok, that worked
<hoarycripple> thank you very much
<Mez> no problem
<Pici> russ450: How can we help you today?
<russ450> looking for a linux chat where people actual chat
<Myrtti> that would be #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> sorta
 * Pici looks at the conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<russ450> thanks
<Pici> russ450: You may want to take a look at the topic in here as well :)
<russ450> would be cool to say something to a main delveloper
<russ450> Last night was my first time in a Linux community
<russ450> Used to reading Windows Vista bashing posts
<PriceChild> Most people that bash vista are vista users.
<russ450> I never used it. heard about it and then abondoned Windows for Linux Mint
<russ450> No future in Ms
<russ450> More than 6 months a Linux user
<Pici> russ450: This channel you are currently in is for IRC Operator or Abuse questions only, you'll probably want to move to #ubuntu-offtopic as that is the discussion channel. Support in #ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-27
<Pici> nalioth: fyi, LjL says that you probably want to take a look at <FloodBot1> propagate a3a9505130bb57d03dd723a4381d5f60 1219789631 http://rafb.net/p/yz1P9l14.txt at some of the commented code to take care of the issue where your floodbots are not in #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Pici> er, .txt, .html
<Mez> PriceChild, why you getting excited?
<ubot3`> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, Alan_M said: ubot3`, ufw is Uncomplicated Firewall..it is included in Ubuntu Hardy Heron by default, you may use it by going to a !terminal (Applications > Terminal) and typing in !sudo ufw to get the help system for it. You may enable it by typing !sudo ufw enable or !sudo ufw disable to disable it.  ufw uses !iptables as a backend.
<Myrtti> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Mez> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2.3 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Flannel> isn't ufw a graphical program?
<Flannel> well, optionally
<Mez> nope...
<Flannel> its curses? or what?
<Mez>  Ufw is a tool to manage a local host-based firewall. It provides a command
<Mez>  line interface and aims to be uncomplicated and easy to use.
<Flannel> it provides one, but that doesn't mean it only has one.  gdebi provides a CLI interface as well as a gui
 * Mez doesnt see any Graphical interface
<Flannel> I agree.  It doesn't depend on anything graphical
<Mez> !away > m_newton
<elky_work> heh. iptables provides a commandline interface
<Mez> elky_work, ufw confuses me...
<elky_work> Mez: o
<elky_work> Mez: i;'ve never used it
 * elky_work kicks the keyboard repeatedly
<Pici> elky_work: Are you using it as a foot pedal?
<Mez> elky_work, It seems weird that it has application profiles
<elky_work> Pici: tempted
<Pici> or can you just easily kick that high?
<elky_work> Pici: i put it on the ground first
<elky_work> the cable is long enough
<Myrtti> wellknown or well known or well-known?
<Pici> well known
<Myrtti> ty
<elky_work> although, the last is also valid, but not as correct
<Pici> but never the first
<elky_work> ya
<elky_work> depending on the context, reknown would also fit
<Mez> wellbeing, well being, or well-being ? :P
<elky_work> none
<Myrtti> the need for such a feature is well known
<Mez> elky_work, ?
<Pici> Myrtti: looks good to me.
<elky_work> Mez: trying to confuzzle you
<mneptok> Myrtti: have you played with the dev branch of Specto?
<Myrtti> mneptok: nope
<mneptok> k
<Myrtti> grnotify is excellent
<Myrtti> it needs to be packaged so bad
<Myrtti> oh, I've forgotten to check which version of bitlbee is going to be in intrepid
<Myrtti> it *should* be the one that allows connecting to ports 80 and 443
<Mez> elky_work, would you guys on the IRC council have an objection to a bot that parts/joins every hour or so, to check for onjoin messages?
<elky_work> Mez: freenode has several staffers who do that already
<Mez> elky_work, ah, fair enough - but surely a bot wouldn't harm?
<Myrtti> "how many of them are in #ubuntu"
<elky_work> Myrtti: i believe the majority are
<elky_work> Myrtti: btw that is correct yes. i'd personally have used 'widely recognised' instead of 'well known' given that it's about 'needs'
<Myrtti> elky_work: thanks
<Myrtti> more bs talk
<Myrtti> and that takes more characters too
<Myrtti> which is good since I've actually got nothing to write about
<elky_work> because knowing a need and recognising are different things, and i beleive you're indicating the latter
 * Myrtti yawns, gets more coffee
<jrib> anyone seen what miscataloging just did in #ubuntu before?
<Myrtti> can't say I have
<Pici> was that intentional?
<jrib> well the numbers did a good job of avoiding tripping the floodbots
<Myrtti> did that make any sense
<jrib> what I said?
<Myrtti> yeah...
<jrib> heh :)
<jrib> miscataloging repeated the same phrase but added some random numbers each time so the floodbots didn't see it as repeating.  Maybe they don't even check for that though and just have a rate limit
<Myrtti> ooh
<Myrtti> that was...
<Myrtti> scary
<Myrtti> was k-lined
<Myrtti> 03:23 < LimCore> [02:23] [Whois] miscataloging is  n=mucl@adsl-70-132-126-201.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net (cions)
<Myrtti> 03:23 < LimCore> kline him ##c++ massive flood
<nalioth> this is not his first rodeo on the network
<Myrtti> I did /set activity_hide_level JOINS PARTS NICKS MODES QUITS
<Myrtti> earlier today
<Myrtti> and it feels so liverating
<Myrtti> liberating, even
 * Myrtti growls at the fourth wall
<ubot3`> In ubot3`, m_newton said: !twss is <reply> That's what she said!
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> !twss
<Myrtti> good.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss
<Pici> good
<Myrtti> as someone would say... EEEEEeexcellent.
<Pici> Myrtti: Have you spoken to him, or should I?
<Myrtti> who, m_newton?
<Myrtti> about what?
<Pici> nevermind
<Myrtti> forgotten already
<mneptok> that's what she said!
<mneptok> errr ...
<Pici> I sent richiefrich a copy of the CoC, so feel free to treat as a first warning if needed.
<Orbixx> Anyone about?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> Orbixx: shoot
<Orbixx> I run a commercial web hosting business - just wondered if it was alright to drop a line in #ubuntu for anyone who happens to be after some hosting for whatever they need. Free of charge for the Open Source community.
<Orbixx> My way of giving back what I feel I have taken.
<Orbixx> Oh hey, it's PriceChild.
<Orbixx> I keep forgetting you're the Ubuntu community leader dude.
<Myrtti> he's not ;-)
<Orbixx> Ah.
<Myrtti> Jono is
<Orbixx> I may have exaggerated due to my lack of decent memory.
<Orbixx> Hah.
<Orbixx> You'd think I was running rambus inside this head of mine.
<Myrtti> Pici: poit
<Pici> Orbixx: I can't speak for the IRC Council, but the stance has always been to not allow advertising.
<Pici> Myrtti: yah yah.
<Myrtti> same sentiments from me
<Orbixx> I suspected so.
<Orbixx> That's why I came to ask first.
<Orbixx> It's just proving relatively difficult to give something away to the Open Source community for free.
<Orbixx> Freenode is pretty much an ideal place - but I just don't want to upset anyone in the process.
<Myrtti> pick a project you really much like and donate them some webspace?
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Orbixx> Heh, the projects I like the most already have webspace.
<Orbixx> I'm looking for projects I MIGHT like once they're fully developed.
<Myrtti> I'm starting to webmaster a site for Carrotmob Finland and good and trustworthy webhosts are always hard to find
<Orbixx> Throw them a rope whilst they're developing, if you see what I mean.
<Myrtti> ha
<Orbixx> Well, even if I don't like them, it's still fine by me.
<Orbixx> If you know what I mean.
<Orbixx> :P
<Orbixx> Myrtti: Tell me about it. I can't seem to get anyone to place their full trust in me without hosting with me for months and months.
<Orbixx> Everyone is so paranoid that their host will let them down.
<Orbixx> Mainly because a lot of them do.
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> do I know that...
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> trust is a hard issue
<Orbixx> Anyway, I understand you can't really make an exception, as it's really a team-driven thing.
<Orbixx> Would you mind asking, though?
<Orbixx> Whenever you have chance.
<Pici> I was just going to say that I would do that.
<Orbixx> I'd appreciate it.
<Myrtti> ping nalioth, PriceChild, elkbuntu ^
<Orbixx> PriceChild is detached.
<Myrtti> sure, but the backlog will greet him when he wakes up
<Myrtti> :-P
<Orbixx> lol
<Orbixx> :)
<Orbixx> I know of PriceChild from a 3rd party IRC server I run on behalf of a UK ISP.
<Orbixx> He's on the same ISP as me, thus he pops his head in my IRC server now and then.
<Orbixx> Quite the coincidence.
<Myrtti> one of the sponsors of a project I've been affiliated since 2004 runs a mirror for php.net
<Myrtti> perhaps mirroring some documentation or like?
<Orbixx> That's a good idea.
 * Myrtti huggles fi.php.net
<elky_work> advertising of any sort is not allowed. period.
 * Myrtti goes back to fiddling LaTeX
<Orbixx> Ah well.
<Orbixx> Thanks anyway.
<Myrtti> Orbixx: anything else we can help you with?
<Orbixx> No thanks.
<mneptok> pedicure? some ramen?
<wgrant> Does anybody have experience with getting things (ie. Ultamatix) banned from ubuntuforums?
 * Myrtti coughs
<vorian> wgrant: send ubuntu-geek a private message re: ultamatix
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> Interesting that he checked in here first.
<Myrtti> I was sorta worried there for a while as the discussion on -ot turned into public logging of channels
<Pici> as was I
<Pici> anyway, sleepy time...
 * Myrtti is envious
<Pici> Myrtti: did you sleep at all?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> still trying to grind
<Pici> I'd say 'have fun', but I wont.   goodnight.
<Myrtti> tata
<Myrtti> non-issue or non issue?
 * Myrtti giggles at mjg59
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, snip3r said: ubottu: where is ur message?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, hi :)
<Jordan_U> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> Jordan_U, what's up?
<Jordan_U> Not much, came in because of the troll in #ubuntu but he just stopped ( last I paid attention at least )
<nalioth> Jordan_U: do we know you?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, was it [ANUL]?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: no, blake_
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he seems to have left; sorry I was not around earlier to mediate w/him
<bazhang> wish someone were around to look in -ot
<bazhang> [ANULSECKS]> why won't anyone let me have my nick, i get randomly kicked and banned
<bazhang> in -ot now
<Flannel> bazhang: so, ping Myrtti
<Flannel> hmm, that was supposed to work
<Flannel> Ah, it worked anyway.
<nalioth> not if she's asleep
<Flannel> mmm, that IP....
<nalioth> yes, it's notorious
<Flannel> Eh, its a big area.  roadrunner people in "socal" not really sure where "socal" is actually though.
<nalioth> normex?
 * nalioth runs
<Flannel> nalioth: No no, but like san diego is san.res.rr.com, socal is... somewhere specific, or anti-specific, I guess.
 * Flannel enjoys talking in the wrong channels.
<nalioth> so when 10 minutes goes by, what are we gonna do?
<nalioth> time's up.
<Myrtti> Moo
<Myrtti> Flannel, bazhang?
<Flannel> Myrtti: needed an op in -offtopic, but it got sorted.
<Myrtti> You seem to need it there now too
<Flannel> I have been busy in #u, haven't been keeping up in -offtopic
<Myrtti> Do I want to read the backlog from there when I get on my laptop?
<Flannel> from where?
<Flannel> #u? no just support busy, not trouble busy
<Myrtti> No ot
<Flannel> Ah.  Couldn't hurt.  Well, actually, it might hurt.
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> I see mespejel in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> has he been unbanned?
<Myrtti> (was he banned there?)
<Myrtti> and WHY hasn't ANYONE told locke to STOP at -ot before?
<Flannel> sigh
<Flannel> Myrtti: he's only banned in #ubuntu, not -ot
<Myrtti> good
<Flannel> Myrtti: looks like you'll get the chance to.
<Myrtti> omg I can't believe that locke feller
<Flannel> \o/
<Myrtti> I don't want to read the backlog from there
<Myrtti> I just eyed /lastlog locke a bit
<Myrtti> and it was... errrr.
 * Myrtti shudders
<Myrtti> Pici: ping?
<Mez> Point of Discussion: Should non-ops be allowed to idle in -ops-monitor? I think it could be a security risk, seeing as we report info in there about who is vulnerable to DCC Exploits
<jussi01> Mez: Id agree with that.
<jussi01> (the security risk)
<Flannel> seems reasonable enough, yes.
<Myrtti> where's me coffee?
<Myrtti> er.
<Myrtti> um.
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> the thing is that if we were talking about say, discussion forum
<Myrtti> atleast the law in Finland forbids the "administrators" from giving out any information that the user has given into a "database"
<Myrtti> to third parties
<Myrtti> and the way we use -ops-monitor does involve handling that data
<Myrtti> so basically, strictly speaking - it just might be worthy of a invite-only-with-exceptions or ban-with-exceptions channel
<Myrtti> since we might, willing or not, by accident, give that information to a third party, if they join the channel and we issue commands.
<Myrtti> did that make any sense?
<Mez> Myrtti, yes, but my main worry is also people using the fact we know who are exploit victims
<Myrtti> Mez: that is part of it
<Myrtti> ie. that is one of the reasons I think that law has been passed here (and I do believe its been passed because it's an EU directive that has to be implemented in all EU countries)
<Myrtti> it doesn't affect non-EU citizens, but still
<Myrtti> and the standard disclaimer here:
<Myrtti> IANAL! IANAL!
<Myrtti> when me and few others started a site about... /me looks around
<Myrtti> reusable ecological female hygiene products and installed a discussion forum for it
<Myrtti> I wrote, just to make sure, this http://kuukuppikunta.net/foorumi/reksel.html
<Myrtti> its a registry writeup that explains the usage of the "electronical database"
 * Flannel doesnt understand how the last few lines relate to each other...
<Flannel> and I don't think I want to
<Myrtti> just explaining where my information and intrest in this comes from
<Myrtti> I don't know if writing such a registry writeup is really necessary for discussion forums and so on
<Myrtti> but just as a thought about information privacy and our ...
 * Myrtti tries to grasp a word
<Myrtti> "Our Duties As The Operators Of A Database Containing Information About Telecommunication And Personal Identification"
<Myrtti> Duties and Responsibilities
 * Myrtti goes to rant about cute guinea pigs
 * Myrtti smells the coffee
<Flannel> is it really a rant if its about cavies?
<Myrtti> omg you should have seen them yesterday! I cleaned their cage and it was soooooooooo hilarious, I brought them in from the balcony as the weather is getting more autumny already, and the little one just went crazy! he jumped up and down and ran around the cage and popcorned as he was happy to be back in the warm cage, and woodchippings just flew all over the place and the older grumpy was covered in it too like he had been in a snow storm... ...
<Myrtti> ... it was a bit scary though too since he really ran around and I was afraid he'd hurt himself as he hit the cage many times :-DDDDDD
<Myrtti> twas cute though.
<Myrtti> and boy did that just sound like that thing from the Fast Show where the old geezer mumbles a story which always ends "... but I have to confess I was very very drunk."
<Myrtti> disclaimer: I've slept too little
<Flannel> I think we're doing someone's homework in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> salaz's?
<Flannel> yeah
<Myrtti> do we have !homework factoid?
<Myrtti> !homework
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homework
<Myrtti> no
<Flannel> homework is offtopic
<Flannel> so, we odn't need a homework factoid
<Myrtti> it is offtopic
<Myrtti> but we do have !girls too
<Myrtti> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Flannel> eh, I don't have any problem "doing" someone's homework in -offtopic... or at least, the people helping will police that
<Flannel> there's nothing wrong with asking, etc.  People will stop helping after a few questions, and that's just fine.
<Myrtti> I hate it when people come to Internet expecting me to do their research
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> s/Internet/forums, irc, etc/
<Flannel> mhmmm
<Flannel> theres a distinct difference between helping, and doing.  salaz has crossed that.
<bazhang> heh
 * Myrtti waves her hands, goes to microwave another korvapuusti to be enjoyed with coffee
<Myrtti> you haz teh powah, you useh teh powah.
<bazhang> that seems drastic.
<Flannel> gentle nudging should work fine, he seems to have stopped
<Myrtti> bazhang: it's not meant as such, only a notion that if things get ugly, I trust Flannel's judgement on the matter as I'm busy eating and not really intrested to police #u right now.
<Mez> FAO: Council...
<Mez> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc <-- need updating
<Myrtti> elkbuntu, elky_work ping
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, nah, not there.
<elkbuntu> 'sup?
<Myrtti> 13:35 < orgthingy> http://www.beigebinary.com/what-if-linux-distros-were-women
<Myrtti> I'm rendered speechless
<Myrtti> have I been living under a rock?
<elkbuntu> dont tell me it's that stupid pr0nt00n stuff again
<elkbuntu> uh, that's worse
<elkbuntu> :(
<PriceChild> Mez: what needs updating?
<Myrtti> like the links that refer to *.nl?
<PriceChild> fixed
<PriceChild> I've closed -ops-monitor, and added invite exemptions to anyone who is already in there. Please poke me if you would like access and can't currently enter.
<PriceChild> vulnerable users are already displayed during an actual attack, and from reading the bantracker
<PriceChild> I'm worried about someone seeing and messing with how our floodbots.
<PriceChild> work
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> PriceChild: just as a sanity check, since you clearly read the backlog, did that rant of mine have any sense at all
<PriceChild> not reading the bantracker, but reading the ban list
<PriceChild> Yup I read it.
<Myrtti> yup
<jrib> PriceChild: while you're up, can I get voice in -ops-monitor?
<Myrtti> perhaps ikonia too?
 * Myrtti iz being nice
<PriceChild> Myrtti: you should have it
 * Myrtti hands PriceChild a large $CAFFEINEBEVERAGE
<PriceChild> You do don't you? :/
<Myrtti> I do
<PriceChild> oh wait, that was jrib
<PriceChild> silly me
<Myrtti> :-)
 * PriceChild fires up ubuntuircconcil
<PriceChild> fixed
<PriceChild> its because myrtti had text around it and i was confused
 * Myrtti hides
<jrib> PriceChild: thanks
<PriceChild> http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-ubiquity/ - but but but...
<PriceChild> There already is an ubiquity :(
 * Myrtti gives PriceChild a clean cute black guinea pig for consolation
<Myrtti> snuggle with Laku, will make you feel better.
<Myrtti> he's warm and soft. and big.
 * jpds pokes cjwatson in -devel.
<Pici> Myrtti: pong?
<Pici> also... I can't believe you're still awake.
<Myrtti> I slept a few hours between 8 and 10
<bazhang> <orgthingy> http://www.jewbuntu.com/
<Pici> Where was that?
<bazhang> in -ot
<PriceChild> hmm?
<bazhang> just because it is on the internet does not mean it is alright to paste in -ot imo
<Myrtti> is there something wrong with that?
 * Myrtti grunts at the lag
<Myrtti> the UCE has the bible reading app etc, I assume there could be similar derivate with hebcal and torah reading app etc...
<error404notfound> why am I getting here instead of ubuntu?
<jrib> @btlogin
<Mez> error404notfound, hi.
<error404notfound> hi
<Mez> I've temporarily forwarded you here, as you seem to have been flooding the #ubuntu channel, while away...
<error404notfound> strange, I didn't even realised :(
<jpds> 2008-08-27T08:31:54 <error404notfound> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Mez> yeah, lemme grab logs a second
<error404notfound> okay, can someone tell me from where can I get official sources.lst?
<error404notfound> hmmm, strange... stupid plugin... sorry :(
<Mez> *yawns* sorry
<Mez> logs are huge
<jpds> error404notfound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<error404notfound> that's the page I was right now at...
<Myrtti> error404notfound: so, have you disabled that plugin of yours now?
<error404notfound> hopefully it will not this now
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/pfWX6B74.html <-- log of what was going on
<error404notfound> okay, see if it is still causing the same...
<error404notfound> okay, can atleast someone redirect me to the default sources.lst file that comes with the new install?
<jrib> error404notfound: #ubuntu for support
<Mez> error404notfound, this is not for support, we're just fixing you're issue, then we'll send you back to #ubuntu and you can ask for support there.
<Mez> error404notfound, do you know what caused that flooding while you were away?
<error404notfound> Mez: yup, the new music playing extension that I enabled in pidgin, but I never knew it was causing this
<Mez> disabled now?
<jpds> < ~orgthingy> whats difference between rm * and rm / ? - #u
<error404notfound> yup...
<Mez> you can rejoin now
<Pici> augh
<Mez> error404notfound, you can rejoin #ubuntu now
<error404notfound> Mez: did :D
<Mez> ah, didnt see it
<Mez> !idle | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<error404notfound> ahan...
<elkbuntu> jrib, i'm lagging quite a bit, you do it
<ubottu> In ubottu, Jucato said: no ops-#kubuntu is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jucato> sorry about that, just removed my nick
 * Myrtti huggles Jucato 
<Jucato> thanks for the time :)
 * Jucato huggles Myrtti back
<Jucato> right.. no lurking in here :P
<Myrtti> haha
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Hay
<jrib> ola
<Tm_T> so, how's it been while I've been away?
<Myrtti> floodbots have been flipping out, nominations for the council have been published, the usual
<Tm_T> has this "because she has boobs" fellow been back?
 * Pici throws !en at Myrtti 
 * Myrtti gives Pici a small kiss on the cheek
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
 * Pici blushes
<HangukMiguk_> could someone test my connection? i have done the fix and can't get back into #ubuntu
<Pici> HangukMiguk_: You just passed, the floodbots unbanned you.
<HangukMiguk_> thanks
<HangukMiguk_> #ubuntu #ubuntu-read-topic :Forwarding to another channel
<HangukMiguk_> still giving me that
<Pici> HangukMiguk_: Try again.
<HangukMiguk_> it worked thanks
<icesword> Pici, yes?
<Pici> icesword: let me take a look at the bantracker, one moment.
<icesword> Pici, OK, thanks
<Pici> icesword: Do you happen to remember why you were muted?
<icesword> Well, sure, it is well, i used some !XXX to see if some apps are in the repos, but they aren't, so someone thought I amuted the bot, so i was banned
<Pici> icesword: Do you understand how to query the bot in a private message?
<icesword> Pici, Well, yes
<icesword> Pici, it is /msg ubotu something
<icesword> Pici, I am sorry, it won't happen again, i will try to be a good boy, thanks
<Pici> icesword: In the future, you probably should do that if you are just looking for things for yourself, or if you dont know if the factoid exists.
<Pici> I keep an ubottu window open at all times for looking for things
<icesword> Pici, OK, that is nice
<Pici> icesword: Can you also take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Let me know when you are done reading it.
<icesword> Pici,OK
<icesword> People will know my name, and I had a bad name now. :(
<icesword> Pici, Finished
<Pici> icesword: The ban has been removed, please keep our guidelines in mind.
<icesword> Pici, :(
<bazhang> icesword, please depart the channel.
<icesword> You mean leave?
<bazhang> !idle > icesword
<ubottu> icesword, please see my private message
<bazhang> he was in #ubuntu under a different name a bit ago, ie before the ban was lifted.
<Pici> I know.
<Myrtti> wasn't he the z_ feller?
<bazhang> imo he is the source of the troubles in -ot
<Myrtti> or am I mixing things?
<bazhang> yes that is him Myrtti
<Pici> I didnt see anything else for him in #ubuntu
<bazhang> something like guangdawangluo
<bazhang> el is spamming #u and #k; will remove him if he continues in #u
<Pici> bazhang: removed.
<bazhang> Pici, too quick
<Tm_T> he's going to get banned
<bazhang> icesword is on thin ice
<bazhang> el is back in #k
<Tm_T> ban evasion
<bazhang> o,0
<Tm_T> if he still comes, we need heavier weapons
<bazhang> he was already in the -es channels, just tried in #u as well; cant really understand what he was looking for other than to disrupt.
 * Pici grumbles
<bazhang> oh noez
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> j'iod'ja
<Pici> AUGH
<bazhang> hahahha
<Pici> I give up
<bazhang> sounds like Linus from the Peanuts
<Myrtti> oh dear god.
<Myrtti> http://www.scribd.com/doc/3504586/Dont-recount-the-robe-wizard-hat-meme-in-ubuntu
<bazhang> guangdawangluo (n=guangdaw@222.85.2.71) has joined #ubuntu that is icesword
<Pici> Myrtti: I'm surprised that someone took the time to post that.
<Myrtti> so am I
<bazhang> el is back in #u
<bazhang> and now as manuelperez (ban evasion)
<jpds> bazhang: I thought the name sounded familiar.
<bazhang> jpds, he did the same in #kubuntu
<nalioth> are there common elements to their /whois info each time?
<bazhang> [manuelperez] (n=manuelpe@190.78.51.132): manuelperez   [manuelperez] (n=manuelpe@190.74.125.243): manuelperez  [el] (n=manuelpe@190.39.128.253): manuelperez [manuelperez] (n=manuelpe@190.39.128.253): manuelperez
<bazhang> nalioth, ^^
<nalioth> i'd say do a broad block for a bit, if he's being disruptive ( ban evading and acting civilly doesn't count )
<bazhang> the odd thing is he is already in the -es channels nalioth
<nalioth> is he being disruptive?
<bazhang> yes; in both channels
<bazhang> or was.
<nalioth> let the -es ops handle their business
<jpds> I see him in both channels.
<bazhang> he is back?
<nalioth> i can see a *!?=manuel@* ban working if you can remove him before setting them
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (Hamigo)
<ubottu> Alan_M called the ops in #ubuntu (Hamigo)
<jpds> Wow.
<Myrtti> could someone check that
<bazhang> sheesh
<bazhang> helping fujisan in #kubuntu and that happens
<Myrtti> I need to do some work stuff and as my ath5k sucks badly, my net lags a bit
<jpds> PQ SIEMPRE LLEVAS LA MISMA PUTA CAMISETA AMARILLA? - Why do you always wear the same yellow shirt?
<Myrtti> more when I start to upload this work pdf
<nalioth> klined
<jpds> And the rest is too offensive to translate.
<nalioth> please don't
<nalioth> he went on an english rip in #frenode
<nalioth> #freenode, even
<Myrtti> hello TiredWolf
<Myrtti> and speaking of which
<Myrtti> I CAN HAZ SLEEPZ NAO?!?!!1
<TiredWolf> hello Myrtti
<nalioth> hmmmm droopy  <3   http://www.linux.com/feature/144537
<Myrtti> TiredWolf: how may we help you today?
<nalioth> cool beans  ( droopy )
<nalioth> anyone want to test it out for me?
<TiredWolf> Myrtti: i'm still thinking about it
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, drubin said: !Arch is a form of linux.
<Pici> !scope > drubin
<nalioth> you know, that's gotta confuse the hell outta people
<nalioth> talk to one bot, get a response from two
<Myrtti> :-P
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, cody-somerville said: !changethemes-#xubuntu is <alias> xfce-themes
<Myrtti> !xfce-themes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> TiredWolf: did you figure it out yet?
<Myrtti> !idle | TiredWolf
<ubottu> TiredWolf: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Tm_T> :-P
<Myrtti> there we go
 * Myrtti pokes TiredWolf with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Myrtti> anyway
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> icanhazsleepznao.
<Myrtti> nini
<Tm_T> good night littlesister
<PriceChild> Allo there TiredWolf. How're things?
<PriceChild> Apart from tiring of course...
<TiredWolf> i was about to say that
<TiredWolf> things are nice on the alps, pity i'll have to leave them soon.
<PriceChild> Been there all this time?
<TiredWolf> no for just a month and a half
<nalioth> TiredWolf: this is not a social channel.  if you have no issues to bringto the operators, please heed our topic
<TiredWolf> nalioth, check my voice
<nalioth> i'm confused
<nalioth> you are not idnentified
<TiredWolf> your whois is lagging
<nalioth> 1219870645 15:57 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- TiredWolf is not registered.
<PriceChild> He is identified.
<PriceChild> -!-           : is signed on as account LjL
 * nalioth goes by colored nicks.  
<nalioth> apologies
<PriceChild> Yep, threw me initially too.
<TiredWolf> someone's nickname not being registered doesn't mean they not being identified
<nalioth> forgive me.  some of the nuances of the new services have escaped me
<TiredWolf> you could do that with the old ones too i think, just /ns identify nick password, including the nick
<ompaul> TiredWolf, are we to take it you are a howl ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<TiredWolf> ompaul: i run way faster, woof
<ompaul> heheh
<TiredWolf> ompaul: did you unban poor rodserling yet?
<ompaul> there is nothing poor about him :)
<ompaul> we did and he got worse so got a big kick
<ompaul> TiredWolf, I don't know if you were here for the second one
<TiredWolf> i wasn't here for the first either
<ompaul> TiredWolf, ack
<ompaul> its been a while
<TiredWolf> ompaul, though i can't honestly believe he was that awfully bad to get a permanent ban, after all if everyone in -ot was like him, we'd be fairly well off
<ompaul> TiredWolf, pm
<TiredWolf> shirley
<PriceChild> I have spent 5 minutes annoyed at ipod for not working when plugging it into computer.
<PriceChild> Couldn't understand what was happenning, running dmesg on the laptop and seeing nothing.
<Pici> Was one end of the usb not plugged into anything?
<PriceChild> in the first sentence i said "computer", where i mean "desktop"
<Pici> ahhh
 * nalioth 's ipod works fine when it's plugged into his truck
<Pici> Mine too, and I can use the track +/- buttons on my steering wheel to control the ipod
<mneptok> i need to go stick a "Defective By Design" sticker on the front window of the new Apple Store
<ompaul> mneptok, I can send you a bucket of them
<ompaul> one per day every day
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> I am going to remove a few of the bans in here
<ompaul> if you see anything wrong please feel free to put it back
<ompaul> done
<mneptok>  /mode #ubuntu-ops +b *!*@*.ie
<mneptok> "watch out itchy! he's irish!"
<ompaul> itchy the finger :)
<ompaul> what do you scratch an itchy finger with?
<ompaul> thumbs up for you on that :)
 * jrib kills the floodbots
<TiredWolf> jrib, it's my fault, i'm trying to update them
<nalioth> 2 floodbots restarting
 * Mez hugs Myrtti 
<TiredWolf> night
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-28
<nalioth> bot dance
<Pici> tango?
<nalioth> nah, one of the servers was being upgraded and i was running 3 off my local machine
<ubottu> _Zeus_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> I rock.
<Myrtti> you do
<Myrtti> !bot
<Myrtti> now fix ubottu too
<Pici> Does ubott1 belong to someone?
<jpds> Pici: CTCP VERSION reply from ~ubott1: Gaim IRC
<Pici> hrm
<Myrtti> jpds: you could have gotten that from plain /whois
<Pici> jpds: any activity from it in #ubuntu lately? my logs are a bit useless today (seeing as I dont seem to have any)
<jpds> Myrtti: I know, I was making sure.
<Myrtti> 00:35 < ubott1> tried using the sudo command to get gnome ppp no luck. Message said  package not fount
<Myrtti> 00:14 @,- ubott1 [n=dssuncin@dialup-4.231.95.179.Dial1.Houston1.Level3.net] has joined  #ubuntu
<Myrtti> nothing between those in my /lastlog
<Myrtti> s/between/outside of/
<Pici> oh.. now its talking
<Pici> So.. I thought we had some backup bots?
<Myrtti> mine is down
 * Myrtti 
<Pici> you actioned
<Myrtti> ./start.sh: line 4: python2.5: command not found
<Myrtti> I did
<jpds> OK, ubot5 is on the job.
<jpds> Myrtti: There is a /usr/bin/python2.5 right?
<Myrtti> myrtti@xob:~$ locate python2.5
<Myrtti> /usr/lib/python2.5
<Myrtti> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages
<Myrtti> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/python-support.pth
<Pici> odd
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> tis kapsi server
<Myrtti> not mine
<Pici> ah
<jpds> But not in /usr/bin ?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> those are all the hits I get
<jpds> ubot5: join #kubuntu
<ubot5> Factoid 'join #kubuntu' not found
<jpds> ...idiot.
<jpds> OK; ubot5 now in #x, #u and #k, feel free to /remove when ubottu is back.
<Pici> jpds: great
<moo_cow> what is the schedule for the next ubuntu release?
<jpds> !intrepid
<ubot5> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<jpds> Where is that link.
<Pici> moo_cow: Is there a reason you joined this channel instead of #ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> moo_cow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule Ask in #ubuntu+1 next time, or for any further questinos on intrepid
<ompaul> moo_cow, is there anything else we can help you with?
<ompaul> jpds, join that channel ;-)
<ompaul> moo_cow, I refer you to the topic
<Myrtti> !idle | moo_cow
<ubot5> moo_cow: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-29
<elky_work> freaking fedora...
<mneptok> "ask about our broken Perl"
<Flannel> they broke perl?
<elky_work> mneptok: there are updates waiting, including a kernel update. i dont want to have to reboot right now. however the kernel has fallen out of sync with the vmware modules so i need to recompile. this involves new kernel-devel package. this wants to bring in stuff for 3 different kernels
<wgrant> elky_work: You know what it's trying to tell you...
<elky_work> wgrant: use ubuntu
<elky_work> i knkow
<elky_work> but this is strictly a rpm workplace :(
<pleia2> elky_work: if you want to move to the other side of the planet we're hiring ;)
<elky_work> pleia2: heh. i've done enough moving the past year. i think i'll stick with this side of the planet for a bit longer
<pleia2> fair enough
<elky_work> i'm actually thinking of buying somewhere in about a year's time. rent costs about the same as a mortgage, so i might as well invest money in my future, rather than someone else's
<pleia2> nice :)
<mneptok> pleia2: you're in Philthadelphia, ja?
<pleia2> mneptok: yep
<mneptok> i sometimes almost miss it. :)
<mneptok> sometimes. almost.
 * pleia2 likes it here
<mneptok> what i really miss is working at 4th and South, and lunch at Jim's
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I'm in the suburbs, but am downtown pretty often of late
<mneptok> west? NE?
<pleia2> NW, collegeville area
<mneptok> k, i lived up that way in Bensalem. was born in New Hope.
<mneptok> (well, born in Princeton at the hospital, but Mom and Dad lived ...)
<pleia2> I lived in Bensalem for a summer in 1999, when I came back in 2001 I ended up in Montgomeryville
<pleia2> grew up in Maine
<mneptok> i was in Bensalem c1983 :P
<pleia2> hehe
<mneptok> right on the river. i guess looking at Camden every day is what burned me out ;)
 * pleia2 laughs
<pleia2> ubuntu NJ just had a lan party in Cherry Hill, I got slightly lost in Camden, I've had better afternoons
<mneptok> was in Ardmore c1992. that's when i worked at TLA Video in CC
<pleia2> nice area
<mneptok> "lost in Camden" pretty much equates to "doomed, though you may be unaware of it" in my head
 * pleia2 lived to tell the tale, all is well
<mneptok> someday Philly will detonate the Ben Franklin Bridge and be done with it :)
<pleia2> lol
<mneptok> "so long, and thanks for all the ... uhhh ... inflated crime statistics?"
<nalioth> mneptok: not the science lab, there?
<mneptok> nalioth: in Camden?
<mneptok> nalioth: if you mean "mth lab," SAY "meth lab" >:)
 * pleia2 chuckles
<nalioth> 1219971707 20:01 <+mneptok> (well, born in Princeton at the hospital, but Mom and Dad lived ...)          <<< not the Princeton University science lab?
<mneptok> nalioth: they were asked to leave when my mucus nozzles became active.
<Pici> Someday I'll actually do something with the NJ loco, instead of just reading about it on the mailing list
<pleia2> Pici: are you local?
<pleia2> Pici: do I have to kidnap you? :)
<Pici> pleia2: I live right outside of New Brunswick, NJ
<pleia2> !
<Pici> ! indeed.
<ubot5> Factoid 'indeed.' not found
<Flannel> New Brunswick?  Drinking and Whoring?
<elky_work> drinking and what?
<Flannel> elky_work: Its from 1776, you can't knock Ben Franklin.
<elky_work> Flannel: it might have been said in 1776 by ben franklin, but it's 2008 and not appropriate for this channel.
<Flannel> The musical is shown in high school, I'd argue its decent enough for this channel.  It wasn't like I was referring to a particular person.  But whatever.
<elky_work> Flannel: so because mississippi burning is shown in highschools here, i should start recreating parts of that?
 * mneptok gets aroused at the thought of elky in a full-head, latex Willem Defoe mask
<pleia2> speaking of franklin, check it: phillylinux.org
<pleia2> we have a new logo :)
<mneptok> "Hey Microsoft. Go fly a kite!"
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> he might need a kite
<mneptok> and/or a full-head, latex Willem Defoe mask ...
<pleia2> and mucus nozzles
<elky_work> mneptok: i didnt know you were hot for willem defoe
<elky_work> but i'm glad someone understands the relevence of my analogy
<mneptok> elky_work: i'll be your Ernest Borgnine if you'll be my Phyllis Diller ...
<elky_work> haha
<wickedpuppy> hi , how do i give access to a friend ? i am getting the invalid template error
<Flannel> wickedpuppy: #ubuntu is the support channel, your best bet is to ask there.
<wickedpuppy> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> ASrock: How can we help you?
<ASrock> i tried joining #ubuntu and i was told to come here to ask for help
<elky_work> Flannel: um, wickedpuppy was asking how to give channel ops access to someone in #ubuntu-sg
<jrib> was wondering how long that would take.  Anyway, goodnight all
<jrib> ASrock: told by whom?
<ASrock> "/topic"
<jrib> ASrock: did you read it and follow the instructions?
<ASrock> the instructions said to come here
<jrib> ASrock: please read the topic one more time
<ASrock> well i have to go now, i will look into it later
<jrib> ok
<ASrock> thanks neway though
<jrib> night
<ubot5> _2 called the ops in #kubuntu (please help seventytohundred to the door)
<ubot5> seventytohundred called the ops in #kubuntu (_2)
<flaccid> Riddell gave me operator status in #kubuntu a day or two ago and now it seems to have been removed. Can someone please have a look for me?
<nalioth> swilkoskicksass: can we help you?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: (he's been trolling in #Kubuntu under a different nick, and has already been silenced)
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i know who he is  :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh good :)
<flaccid> Hobbsee: can you help with my above enquiry please
<nalioth> swilkoskicksass: is there something we can help you with?
<mneptok> flaccid: the only people that should be on the #kubuntu op list are members of the Ubuntu IRC ops team.
<mneptok> flaccid: Riddell may have given a +o through a mode change, but that does not make you a permanent op
<nalioth> mneptok: they do things a bit different in #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> nalioth: that being said, it's in it's correct status now.
<flaccid> mneptok: i was able to op myself the other day in the channel, and no i cannot
<flaccid> Hobbsee: what status is that?
<mneptok> flaccid: you are not on the op list for that channel
<flaccid> i was the other day
<flaccid> who changed it?
<mneptok> probably a member of the ops team.
<nalioth> mneptok: i suspect flaccid is asking the wrong people here
<flaccid>  so what is the status with me and #kubuntu atm?
<Hobbsee> well, by looking at the access list, i see you are nto on it.
<nalioth> flaccid: i'd ask whoever added you to the ACL
<mneptok> flaccid: you are not on the channel's op list
<flaccid> Riddell added me
<nalioth> well, there you go
<mneptok> flaccid: Riddell does not run the IRC ops team.
<nalioth> mneptok: but he runs #kubuntu
<mneptok> flaccid: and there are policies about how ops are approved and added. i'll remind Riddell of this.
<flaccid> its a bit rude to be added finally, then have this revoked and nobody knows why
<Hobbsee> nalioth: he is one who does, last i checked, too.
<mneptok> nalioth: no, the Ubuntu IRC namespace is run by the CC and the IRC Council. not individuals.
<nalioth> mneptok: riddells name is on the GCF, with the blessing of the CC
<flaccid> so you are telling me the leader of Kubuntu did the wrong thing?
<mneptok> nalioth: and if some channels aren;t abiding by this, then they need to come into compliance. :)
<elky_work> flaccid: i'd say that riddell knows why. you should talk to him
<flaccid> he has not been online recently
<elky_work> flaccid: then you email him
<flaccid> this is pathetic
 * Hobbsee notes the various objections by various existing kubuntu operators probably had something to do with the decision, too.
<mneptok> flaccid: if you care, an age-old IRC axiom is "the people most anxious for ops are usually the people least likely suited to have them." *shrug*
<flaccid> mneptok: i wasnt anxious. i didn't ask. i was offered!
<flaccid> the logs clearly show this
<flaccid> Hobbsee: what decision and who by?
<mneptok> flaccid: were you offered ops by the IRC Council?
<elky_work> flaccid: and offers are able to be recinded, which i imagine is what has happened here
<Hobbsee> mneptok: clearly, he got them temporarily.  After further discussion, between various current kubuntu operators, they were then removed.
<mneptok> flaccid: i think you have the answer, then.
<flaccid> Hobbsee: where is evidence of this and why was i not notified?
<Hobbsee> that being said #kubuntu does need more ops, and the current ops team is shortlisting a list of people.
<flaccid> this is not the point at all
<mneptok> flaccid: what is the point you are trying to make, besides "i want my ops back!"? sorry, it's late, and i'm a bit dim.
<flaccid> that it was unprofessional
<mneptok> good thing we're volunteers and not being paid, then :)
<flaccid> and that i deserve better than this
<elky_work> i certainly wouldn't give you ops, given your past behaviour towards both users and ops.
<flaccid> does jr not get paid by canonical ?
<elky_work> flaccid: not everything canonical employees do within the community is paid
<mneptok> but in seriousness, Riddell should not be giving people ops in a channel without informing the ops team. i think your complaint is with him, not us.
<Hobbsee> elky_work: i believe that, and the fact that it hasn't stopped, is exactly why those powers were revoked.
<mneptok> flaccid: *i* get paid by Canonical. but not to IRC.
<elky_work> mneptok certainly isnt paid to talk here
<flaccid> i guess most people are not willing to admit their mistakes
<Hobbsee> mneptok: kubuntu is somewhat different - but they are expected to check with other ops that it's a good idea, etc.
<elky_work> flaccid: the mistake was admitted by the removal of your ops. qed.
<elky_work> oh darn
<Hobbsee> elky_work++
<mneptok> Hobbsee: the "is a bit different than..." needs to stop.
<mneptok> look what happens.
<elky_work> yeah
<elky_work> i agree
<mneptok> ennyhoo, i'm off for home
<elky_work> we do kind of expect better from xubuntu
 * mneptok | Metro > ~/
<elky_work> mneptok: how long is your commute?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ultimately, someone needs to step up and take more control of #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> and liase with the ops team here
<Hobbsee> hopefully someone like jussi01 on the council will do that
<Hobbsee> anyway, i have other bits to do, so...
<elky_work> ski trip? such a hard life
<mneptok> wait, in Oz?
<mneptok> waterskiing?
<Flannel> mneptok: grass skiing
<stdin> Myrtti: how come you automatically blame me when the bot breaks, I was in bed :)
<bazhang> tester5, you understand why you were muted in #ubuntu?
<tester5> hi, bazhang is being a petty tyrant and banning people who say one single line that is not on topic
<tester5> after doing many lines that were helpful to others
<tester5> i move for him to be stripped of the privileges he abuses
<bazhang> tester5, you were offtopic and warned about it; then ignored and escalated it.
<tester5> bazhang, there were like 3 or 4 of us saying silly things, I said one line and you picked on me and warned me
<tester5> and again, it was one line after many where i was being helpful
<bazhang> tester5, the others warned immediately stopped.
<tester5> you discourage people who are helpful with your conduct
<bazhang> !coc | tester5
<ubot5> tester5: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ubottu> tester5: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tester5> bazhang, I already know you're petty, so I came here to bring this to others, not to you
<tester5> and nice spamming of the code of conduct, you only sent it to me 20 seconds ago
<elky_work> tester5: you've come in here for revenge, and that rarely ends well. this channel isnt about getting back at people.
<nalioth> jpds: ubottu appears to have returned, can we get rid of ubot5, please?
<elky_work> nalioth: just mute it here for now
<nalioth> then it can't spout inputs from channels it's in
<tester5> elky_work, but there shouldn't be anything for me to get revenge for. If you think I want revenge, then you aknowledge bazhang is a problem
<stdin> nalioth: he said to /remove it when ubottu came back
<elky_work> tester5: not at all. it means you have a victim complex going
<tester5> elky_work, I think he overreacted and was unfair.
<nalioth> stdin: ah
<stdin> tester5: you were offtopic, disrespectful and abusing the bot, so you got a mute so we could talk about it. there's no need to come in here demanding someone be "stripped of the privileges"
<elky_work> tester5: i'm yet to meet someone on the recieving end of op action from an op anywhere who thinks the action has actually been fair. if you were offtopic, you got what came to you.
<tester5> stdin, i "was abusing the bot"? you mean, i made one single bot command, right? the tense you use suggests iteration...
<stdin> tester5: was the factoid call for anything other than to provoke/annoy bazhang ?
<elky_work> tester5: bot abuse can be merely using the bot to mock someone. if you got offtopic called and you tried to make fool of someone
<tester5> elky_work, but I had been helping people for some time, and I think after helping people for an hour I should get one single line's worth of offtopic... obviously you admins have to stick together I see
<stdin> just because you help people for a certain amount of time does not give you the right to disregard the channel rules/guidelines
<tester5> I guess what I'm saying is he has some kind of zero-tolerance zeal to exercise his banning. I'm not saying that strictly I didn't post an offtopic sentence.
<stdin> it was not a ban, but a mute
<bazhang> you were muted only tester5
<tester5> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to bazhang
<tester5> * bazhang sets ban on %*!*@76-10-171-171.dsl.teksavvy.com
<tester5> * ChanServ removes channel operator status from bazhang
<stdin> yes, a mute
<Jordan_U> ubottu and ubot5 are both active in #ubuntu at once
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> see the '%' there, that makes it a mute on freenode
<tester5> meh whatever, replace the word ban with mute in my complaint
<tester5> same diff
<stdin> a mute is used to get your attention so the problem can be resolved without a ban
<bazhang> tester5 (n=pete@76-10-171-171.dsl.teksavvy.com) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> just now
<tester5> oh now! wow!
<tester5> is that forbidden after all?
<stdin> he's just showing you that it's not a ban, because you can still join
<tester5> yeah, obviously I figured that out when I did it
<tester5> I see admin solidarity trumps actual moderate moderation
<nalioth> tester5: the !love was uncalled for
<stdin> if you would have just come in here and talked in a non-aggressive manner, then the mute would have probably been removed by now
<tester5> stdin, I know that full well. I want to prevent unfair mutes in the first place, for all helpers in the channel, not just get unmuted for myself now
<bazhang> tester5, yourself being the arbiter of what is fair and unfair?
<stdin> in what way do you think it's unfair exactly?
<tester5> stdin, I just told you how it's unfair. It was a very small percentage of my messages, the VAST majority of which were helping people. It was harmless, and it was a slightly silly single line in response to someone else's offtopic post. Granted it was off topic, in the above circumstances it shouldb't merit a mute or even a warning unless it seems as if I would continue the behavior. After all, the purpose of a mute or warning is to sto
<tester5> p the behavior, and since I was showing so little up to that point, I should not be warned after a single line, and embarassed in the channel
<bazhang> tester5, the issue was a user was being mocked; ckyle was asked to stop and did so. you were asked to remain on topic and failed to do so, going in the opposite direction with a mocking comment via the bot.
<mneptok> tester5: "i help a lot of people" is not an free pas to break channel rules. just because i work hard all week doesn't mean i get to break the rules and leave 6 hours early on friday. and people that *really* want to help abide by the rules, not mock the ops that remind them to abide by the rules.
<stdin> so we should only enforce the rules when it seems people will keep offending?
<tester5> stdin, of course. The point of enforcement here is to keep the channel on topic, right? Muting someone only helps towards that goal if the muting prevents further rule breakages
<stdin> if your problem is being embarrassed in the channel, then why would you try to do the same to bazhang ?
<tester5> stdin, because he embarassed me, so i did to him, exactly.
<mneptok> tester5: coming in here and demanding retribution is somewhat off-course from the CoC
<mneptok> tester5: and there you go. retribution is a viable (and used) part of your defensive repetoire. i think the mute was warranted.
<stdin> he embarrassed you by asking you stay on topic?
<tester5> stdin, being "warned" by an admin is always embarassing, of course you must know that
<mneptok> so then don't do anything that warrants a warning
<tester5> mneptok, I argue that I didnt.
<tester5> mneptok, no offense, but maybe you should learn to read before using irc.
<stdin> so, we can't warn people to abide by the rules? so we should just kick/ban immediately?
<mneptok> tester5: you saw someone get told not to use silly "mv blah /dev/foo" commands. and then *immediately repeated the behavior that got someone else a warning*
<stdin> you'd rather we just went around removing anyone for any infraction instantly?
<tester5> mneptok, I'm pretty sure he didn't get a warning, but if he did, I didn't see it
<mneptok> 01:00 < ckyle> mv Dabbu /dev/null
<mneptok> :00 < ckyle> mv Dabbu /dev/null
<mneptok> 01:00 < ckyle> mv Dabbu /dev/null
<mneptok> gah
<mneptok> 01:00 < bazhang> ckyle, that is not helpful
<mneptok> there it is
<bazhang> at which he stopped right away.
<mneptok> he was warned. he said "ok."
<mneptok> then you immediately repeated that behavior. you also got a warning. then you used the bot.
<jpds> nalioth: Done.
<mneptok> trust me, my reading skills are fine.
<mneptok> i'll give you a moment.
<tester5> stdin, wow, I'm saying warn before kick/ban, yes... but not to be so quick to get warning people in the first place
<stdin> so we should only warn people after repeatedly doing something wrong?
<tester5> stdin, I'm not saying use different policies, I'm saying don't be so uptight
<stdin> that just sends out the message, "you can get away with it, as long and you don't do it twice in one go"
<stdin> the point of the matter is, you were in the wrong and, after a warning, continued to ignore the rules and so were muted
<tester5> stdin, you should be concerned with making the channel the best it can be... it doesn't matter if somebody "gets away with" being silly once or twice while helping someone else. It's only when it is offending other users or making it difficult for others to get help that you should step in and do anything at all.
<mneptok> uh ... offending other users?
<mneptok> 01:43 < tester5> mneptok, no offense, but maybe you should learn to read before using irc.
<tester5> Your overenforcement of the rules is not helping the channel have a good atmosphere, and that is really the whole reason the rules exist as guidelines
<stdin> allowing users to break the rules will make the channel "the best it can be"?
<stdin> it's a technical support channel, that's the atmosphere it should have
<stdin> we have #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter, and the rules are enforced appropriately
<mneptok> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> !o4o
<ubot5> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<tester5> stdin, the rules exist for a reason. In law, the judges interpret WHY the rules are there, what their intent is... not just applying random rules. You are supposed to think like a judge as an admin.
<tester5> mneptok, yeah, that was somewhat rude of me. But I was pretty frustrated. I just explained it about 8 times. Sorry for that "learn to read comment"
<bazhang> tester5, and your !love was out of line as well.
<mneptok> tester5: please don't make a habit of apologizing, hmmm? ;)
<tester5> mneptok, I apologize for the rudeness, but I don't think my frustration was wrong, and I do think bazhang was overzealous in enforement
<stdin> tester5: all the operators in #ubuntu are volunteers not judges, we take the responsibility of keeping the channel running because we want to, not because we get paid to
<tester5> stdin, are you saying, I should not expect the quality of thought of a paid judge?
<stdin> that wasn't exactly my point, but as a side-point, yes
<stdin> of coerce you shouldn't
<stdin> *course
<bazhang> tester5, had you just said okay to my !ot, then none of this would have come about.
<mneptok> tester5: wanna know what i think? i think you should understand mutes/bans usually last a day or two, unless the person is incorrigible here or elsewhere. with that in mind, you should stand up, walk 20 paces in any direction, and say "it's just IRC." i doubt we'll see you for at least 72 hours as the "WTF" moment fades, by which time the ban is gone.
<stdin> we are not paid judges with years of legal training, so yes, we are not expected to act like legal judges
<tester5> stdin, let me put it this way then. Jaywalking is technically illegal. If you guys were police officers, everyone who jaywalks would be thrown into prison for 24 hours. It's called moderation. think about it.
<tester5> or would you revoke the license of everyone who goes 1 mph over the limit? no, they shoudn't even get a warning
<mneptok> ok, i'm a dot. couch time with the ps3.
<mneptok> "it's just irc"
<stdin> following your example there, you were jaywalking, got a warning, then flipped off the police officer
<tester5> mneptok, but "it's just irc" goes both ways... for the chatters, AND for the admins
<nalioth> i think we're done here.  tester5, most mutes and bans don't last more than 24h
<elky_work> tester5: the more you argue, the deeper you dig yourself
<tester5> stdin, if that's the comparison, then bazhang is the police officer who hides on a deserted road waiting to pounce on any unsuspecting jaywalker... still a pretty pathetic police officer
 * stdin is done with this
<bazhang> tester5, come back in 24hours or whenever you have cooled off.
<bazhang> <[TEXAS]> its not criminal if there is a way to get around it in -ot
<bazhang> he had the o4o nickname yesterday
<nalioth> tester5: have a look at the /topic here, and !CoC and !guidelines please
<tester5> nalioth, I know the rules, but thanks. I was talking about overzealous enforcement, not the rules themselves, which make a fair amount of sense.
<bazhang> wow
<elky_work> bazhang: do be more careful in future please
<bazhang> elky_work, careful of what?
<elky_work> bazhang: timing, making sure they've actually dug the hole
<bazhang> a user was being mocked and the one being offtopic was asked to stop; this other fellow was equally warned then sent the !love command, at which point he was muted.
<bazhang> elky_work, I agree; this situation was a bit out of the ordinary though.
<bazhang> hard to accept others being mocked in channel.
<elky_work> preemption is a luxury that seems to only cause us pain. yes, we're expected to do it, but do it very very carefully
<bazhang> elky_work, you are very correct of course.
<bazhang> hard to see that this fellow would escalate to the extremes that he did.
<bazhang> he once proposed that there be a five-minute rule
<elky_work> bazhang: it's even harder to explain troll-dar to someone who lacks it
<bazhang> that operators should accept whatever happened within that five minutes and only then take action.
<bazhang> clearly not workable in such a busy channel imo.
<elky_work> definately not. but as i said, explain that to someone without troll-dar
<bazhang> oh I see what you are saying.
<bazhang> thanks.
<elky_work> ;)
<Myrtti> stdin because I know jussi01 too well and know he couldnt have broken it ;-)
<stdin> btw, the council could have reset the bot
<stdin> I believe jussi01 told them about the magic they can do a while ago
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !mockup is <reply> This is a public message brought to you by common sense: Yes, there are some really awesome mockups on the web, but that doesn't make them feasible or real, always use common sense before shouting "COOL!"
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ubot5> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> morning all
<jpds> Morning.
<jussi01> jpds: ubot5is gone from all the other chans?
<jpds> jussi01: Yead.
<jussi01> :)
<Malwir> just now:
<Malwir> <Richi_> hi
<Malwir> <Richi_> hi leute
<Malwir> * gnubie has quit ("bye")
<Malwir> <pajamian> !hi | Richi_
<Malwir> <ubottu> Richi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Malwir> richi and pajamian are clearly off topic, ban them
<jussi01> right...
<jpds> < Malwir> lakikikialiao, he is wrong, you should use virtualbox
<jpds> ...
<bazhang> heh
<Jordan_U> Is malwir tester5 ?
<bazhang> seems like it
<stdin> I would almost guarantee it
<bazhang> he just made theaxiom quit with his !ot
<Myrtti> DEAR GOD I HATE MY LAPTOP
<bazhang> oh noez
<bazhang> Myrtti, why?
<Myrtti> I installed intrepid kernel update last night
<Myrtti> booted this morning to explain to kindofabuzz why I kicked him
<bazhang> wow that is brave
<bazhang> updating that is, not kicking kindofabuzz
<Myrtti> the damn thing wont even get to mounting /
<Myrtti> then I get the old kernel
<Myrtti> wireless doesn't wokr
<Myrtti> I'm online, cause I just recompiled some kernel modules
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: What about this new "last good boot" feature?
<Myrtti> didn't try
<stdin> don't you have a hardy kernel laying around?
<Myrtti> it wouldn't have worked anyway
<Myrtti> stdin: no?
<Myrtti> I don't remember ever _upgrading_ my ubuntu
<Myrtti> fresh installs, always.
<stdin> when I installed pre-release hardy I kept a feisty kernel in /boot, just in case
<stdin> erm, gutsy, not feisty
<stdin> though I probably have a feisty one somewhere too (/me needs to clean /boot)
<Myrtti> stdin: you honestly think I'm smart enough to know how to do that? I tried. Didn't know how to do it.
<Myrtti> note: I was smart enough to *try*
<stdin> afaik, kernels are never auto-removed, so it should be there
<Myrtti> stdin: which part of "11:01 -'@: fresh installs, always." escaped you?
<Myrtti> :-P
<stdin> the part where it's early and I forget to read words on the shiny screen :p
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> malwir is definitely tester5
<stdin> he's digging
 * bazhang lets the line reel out
<Flannel> I don't think malwir is tester5
<stdin> yes, I started it... after he started it :p
<Flannel> tester5 is from Canada, malwir is from California
 * stdin arrests him for jaywalking
<bazhang> he seems almost incontrovertibly to be
<bazhang> <Malwir> zOMG IM NOT ON TOPIC! I fear the ban police and bazhang coming hot on my tracks!!!
<bazhang> exhibit A
<stdin> you're supposed to be a judge, not a lawyer, remember? :p
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> not guilty then :)
 * stdin goes on ebay to buy a gavel
 * jussi01 hands stdin an e-gavel
<stdin> !hammertime-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<bazhang> wait...who predicted it would be an easy day?
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> nothing works
<Myrtti> terminator breaks
<Myrtti> my wifi breaks
<Myrtti> my head breaks
<Myrtti> my tap on touchpad is click breaks
<Myrtti> my epiphany breaks
<jpds> Long live devel releases.
<Myrtti> oh, and my body doesn't work either.
<Myrtti> damned piriformis
<Myrtti> jpds: but I wanted to help
<Myrtti> ;__;
<jpds> Myrtti: File bugs?
<Myrtti> jpds: I do, remember
<Myrtti> I feel like gnawing my ankle like a small trapped animal
<jpds> Oh, yeah.
<Myrtti> and there epiphany crashed again
<Myrtti> so the problem is to do with something about flash.
<Myrtti> doesn't matter if it's swfdec, or flashplugin-nonfree
<Myrtti> doesn't matter if it's firefox
<Myrtti> it just crashes
<Myrtti> and I want to cry.
<Myrtti> thought - I don't
<bazhang> Malwir> bazhang, and have you ever tried "sudo sudo nautilus"? It is even more powerful
<jussi01> [11:41:31] <Malwir> god bazhang keeps trying to make me go offtopic in the regular ubuntu channel because he wants to ban me
<bazhang> jussi01, hehe
<bazhang> if he wants to vent in there that is okay by me
<stdin> has it been 5 mins yet? you can ban after 5 mins apparently
<bazhang> but the ot in #ubuntu is not okay.
<bazhang> stdin, haha
<Gary> I miss the days I used to try to mention all the offtopic subjects in one sentence
<jussi01> I miss the days when Gary was Gazzak and very crazy (not to mention verbal)
 * Myrtti huggles Gary 
<Gary> I'm still crazy
<GazzaK> woot
<jussi01> \o/
 * Myrtti pinches GazzaK 
<Myrtti> *squeak*
 * GazzaK Mooo's
<jussi01> baaaa
<jussi01> snuffle snuffle snuffle
<GazzaK> verbal?  as in swearing, or as in talking too much?
<jussi01> the latter
<GazzaK> yeah, thats staffdom and too much work @ work for ya
<jussi01> oh, them good old #ubuntuforums days....
<GazzaK> lol, yeah
 * Myrtti gets jussi01 and GazzaK a cup of milk of magnesia an a ticket to the memory lane tour
<jussi01> hehe
<bazhang> hahaha
<GazzaK> so tempting
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-spam?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<bazhang> hahaha
<bazhang> malwir really wants to push this to the limits :)
<GazzaK> push him back?
<bazhang> his !ot finger will tire before I do :)
<bazhang> he was in here earlier as tester5
<bazhang> my favorite is when Myrtti uses the +m on -ot and talks about kittens and the like :)
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> it always works
<bazhang> tis so funny
<Myrtti> though, I use it only when there are too many people to be kicked
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> and the conversation has gone on in the wrong direction too long
<bazhang> that *never* happens in there.
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> now wait a minute
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<Myrtti> what's bigfuzzyjesus doing in -read-topic if he's not a victim?
<PriceChild> remove him if so
 * Myrtti is boggled
<ubottu> In ubottu, Malwir said: ok is ti oasda asdasfa as dfa
<Myrtti> it's so nice and neat that everything in the world is in order again and GazzaK is GazzaK.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: even l?l ;)
<GazzaK> Myrtti: lol
<Myrtti> Tm_T: yeah, even him
<bazhang> bdunlap is suggesting deleting home partitions to malwir (aka tester5)
<jrib> +ubottu?
<Tm_T> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Tm_T> <3
<jrib> what did ubottu just respond to in #ubuntu?
<Pici> jrib: spike1
<jrib> +n'
<jrib> oh
<jrib> oops :)
<Pici> I thought it was that at first too
<Pici> er, although that wouldnt make any sense
 * Pici gets more caffeine 
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici sighs
 * jrib sighs
<jrib> in pm with user who would rather get banned instead of disabling public away messages
<nalioth> c'est la vie
 * jussi01 huggles jrib
<nalioth> what is zope ?
<Pici> I think its a 'web framework'
<nalioth> mmmkay.
<nalioth> i am reading zope.com (whatever) and am still pretty clueless
<Myrtti> if I remember correctly, it's a piece of utter junk developed in python
<Pici> And what ubuntu.com uses, I think.
<nalioth> bada bing
<nalioth> Myrtti: junk or not, what does it do?
<Myrtti> "Zope is an open source web application server primarily written in the Python programming language. It features a transactional object database which can store not only content and custom data, but also dynamic HTML templates, scripts, a search engine, and relational database (RDBMS) connections and code."
<nalioth> Myrtti: yeah, i read the website ( still don't know what it does )
 * Myrtti donates her headache to nalioth so he would care about such minor things
<ubottu> ShackJack called the ops in #ubuntu (hallucinative)
<jussi01> crap, got to fix my aliases here
<Myrtti> oh my dear god
<GazzaK> "i'm a real girl, honest, not a 40 year old truck driver"
<ompaul> GazzaK, you are neither unless ... ohh forget it :)
<LjL> look who's switched back to her, sorry his, nickname of old
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> both of ye
<LjL> yeah i sort of realized after saying it
 * Myrtti huggles LjL 
<Myrtti> I missed you ♥
<LjL> i'm just a tired wolf
<Myrtti> awwwww
<Myrtti> I've always wanted something warm and snuggly to keep my toes warm :-}
<Myrtti> polar bear would be the best.
<LjL> perhaps next summer
 * Myrtti gives LjL some reindeer jerky
<mneptok> save the bones!
<ompaul> Myrtti, that would be too high in protein for his part of the world
<ompaul> mneptok, for?
<ompaul> mneptok soup with carrots?
<mneptok> pukka knife handles?
<ompaul> ahhhhhaaaahhaaahaaaaa
<LjL> anything that has protein is too high in protein for me
 * Myrtti gives LjL some strawberries
<Myrtti> poor wolfie
<LjL> strawsberry's good
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, DavidCanarias said: ubottu : thanks for this info. english is better for me.
<GazzaK> LjL: did you just like call me a her?
<LjL> GazzaK: i corrected myself
<GazzaK> there is a backspace key
<GazzaK> :'(
 * Mez puts his hand against GazzaK's forehead
<Mez> You found your K!
<LjL> sorry, i don't do it again
<LjL> (poor GazzaK, she's so sensitive)
<GazzaK> biatch :-D
<Mez> Mrs. Kearley/
<Mez> s_/_?_
<Mez> aw :(
<Mez> I scared her off :D
 * Myrtti declares normality in the IRC Republic of Ubuntu
<Myrtti> ^
<LjL> normality? that would be an interesting experiment
<Myrtti> LjL: you iz here, GazzaK iz here...
<Myrtti> cuddlywuddlies ♥
<GazzaK> yay
<LjL> you know what's funny, i had to look up "sensitive". because i was confusing it with "sensible".
<LjL> uhm wait it's not really funny
 * Mez grouphugs LjL on his own
<Myrtti> GROUPHUG!
 * Myrtti runs
<Myrtti> EEEEYYYEEEEEE
<Myrtti> HUUUUGGG!
<LjL> [22:31:36] <FloodBot1> charsets tried to join #ubuntu from a web gateway, but their host is banned
 * Myrtti hugs both Mez and LjL 
<Myrtti> LjL: perhaps they should be banforwarded here?
<Mez> interesting.
<Myrtti> he was banned for a reason
 * Mez gets squished into an LjL and Myrtti sandwhich
<LjL> Myrtti: i have no idea, for a start i'd need to know why they were banned and who they are
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<LjL> i was just warning they were trying to sneak in
<Myrtti> oh - right.
<Myrtti> DAMN
<Myrtti> no, wait
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> er.
<Myrtti> it's not working?
<Mez> btlogin after login
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> no response
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> response :D
<Myrtti> wth.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<GazzaK> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<GazzaK> yay
<Mez> LjL, when it has that message ( tried to join #ubuntu from a web gateway, but their host is banned ) it might be worth adding a message saying what hostmask is banned? (so we can use that to check, rather than have to try and match it)
<Myrtti> 2008-08-24T02:03:51 <charsets> UBUNTU
<Myrtti> 2008-08-24T02:03:53 <charsets> UBUNTU
<Myrtti> 2008-08-24T02:03:56 <charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<Myrtti> 2008-08-24T02:03:58 <charsets> UBUNTU
<Mez> GazzaK, how long has it been since you've actually been active in here?
<Mez> @bansearcg charsets
<Mez> @bansearch charsets
<ubottu> Match *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by douglas.freenode.net on Tue Aug 26 19:41:15 2008 in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Match *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by douglas.freenode.net on Tue Aug 26 19:41:16 2008 in #kubuntu
<GazzaK> erm, a while
<LjL> Mez: ok
<GazzaK> ahh, it might be the nick
<Mez> GazzaK, that may be why ;)
<Myrtti> it is
<PriceChild> 'aoirthoir' rings a bell..
<Myrtti> for a looooong time I kept wondering a) wth happened to GazzaK b) who the hell is Gary
<ompaul> PriceChild, not a good one
<LjL> ...
<GazzaK> Myrtti: seriously?  awww
<LjL> PriceChild: not a good one.
<LjL> aoirtroll...
<PriceChild> Myrtti: when did you work it out?
<ompaul> LjL, +1
 * Mez huggles Myrtti... it's that blond hairdye isn't it?
<PriceChild> I forget what he actually did?
<Myrtti> sometime this spring - am not sure
<GazzaK> Myrtti: lol, thats like a year after I changed nicks
 * Myrtti looks at Mez boggled - but I don't dye my hair blonde...
<GazzaK> it's natural?
<Myrtti> you should see my baby pictures
<Mez> Myrtti, maybe not physically, but mentally ;)
<Mez> you should see mine...
 * Myrtti smacks Mez 
<Myrtti> you're even *now* blondER than me
<GazzaK> oh, I'm a uncle again btw :-)
<Mez> you know I enjoy that Myrtti
<Mez> Myrtti, maybe in body, but not in soul ;)
<Myrtti> that's true >___<
<LjL> thought aunt
<LjL> sorry i don't even really know why i'm picking on you today
<Mez> LjL, cause it's fun?
<LjL> ah... uhm, yes.
<GazzaK> LjL: 'cos you want a good spanking?
<LjL> nah, mez must have it right
<Mez> GazzaK, no, it's me who enjoys that...
<Mez> (but not from you *backs up against a wall*
 * GazzaK spanks Mez 
 * Myrtti pokes GazzaK with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<GazzaK> where's the hob of seee
<LjL> in the sea
<Mez> Myrtti's the only person allowed to spank me... well, maybe christel too
<ompaul> home by the sea
<ompaul> ohhh
<ompaul> genesis
<Mez> http://is.gd/236D <-- told you I was cute when I was a kid.
<Mez> What the hell happened...?
<GazzaK> did you have a car accident?
<Mez> aw... and here I was hoping someone would pipe up and be nice for once
 * Mez slaps GazzaK 
 * Myrtti decides to unveil her baby pic
 * PriceChild wonders what channel he's stumbled into
<Myrtti> kyuuute
<Myrtti> mmmm cherry chewies
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2809661268/ <--
<Myrtti> BLONDE
<GazzaK> cor, you look innocent there
<Myrtti>  and 25 years later, here I am
<Myrtti> learning Python and eating cherry candy accompanied by two guinea pigs
<Myrtti> Laku stares at me, I think he doesn't approve me eating candy
<mneptok> woop woop woop
<Myrtti> oh noes, it's a mneptok.
<Myrtti> run.
<ompaul> PriceChild, the one where people are real and the conversation false?
<Pici> Going to vermont for the weekend, if the weathers nice I wont be on irc too much
<Pici> cyas :)
<Myrtti> ta-tah
 * Pici waves
<LjL> just when i've come back to this ugly sweaty city, he goes to vermont >:
<Mez> 00.
<Mez> .010.
<Mez> Sorry, was mothsquishing
<LjL> ugh
<LjL> !overshare
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Myrtti> http://www.simonpanrucker.com/beans.html
<LjL> anyone familiar with partition table issues, steveire in #ubuntu definitely has a problem
<jussio1> ssh on ipod touch :D
<Mez> jussi01, jailbroken?
 * Myrtti yawns
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-30
 * Mez shoves a sock in Myrtti's mouth
 * Myrtti spits it out, looks around and blushes
<mneptok> i would like to demand that bazhang be covered in axle grease, be made to sing "The Battle Hymn Of The Republic," have his ops removed, and officially change his given name to "Meester Wittle Bittle Snuggoo Mens"
<mneptok> oh, and all of you need to F-ING RELAX
 * mneptok detonates in a serene manner
<Myrtti> now that I've administered enough painkillers for myself, I'm relaxed as a noodle
<mneptok> i'm a puppy.
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Myrtti> watch out for that teXXXas feller in -ot
<Myrtti> nini everyone
<bazhang> @whoami
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> john nelson at it again
<mneptok> bazhang: hoozat?
<mneptok> "John Nelson," that is.
<bazhang> mneptok, a user who switches nicks like most people change socks
<mneptok> wow, i haven't changed my nick in 16 years or so. never mind twice per year.
<bazhang> he is twice per day :)
<mneptok> people change socks daily or more?!
<bazhang> hahaha
<mneptok> thats just sick. how can they possible cultivate the more attractive and aromatic slime molds?
<bazhang> I take the fifth on that your honor
<bazhang> richiefrich
 * bazhang wonders how people think the ubuntu channels are for dating
<Flannel> bazhang: I thought "Ubuntu" meant "I am who I am because of who I date"?
<bazhang> <salaz> how to hack into this ubuntu irc server???hahahahha
<bazhang> Flannel, haha
<bazhang> salaz is also telling user to use alien for rpm of java
<Flannel> Did you ask him to stop giving bad/wrong/dangerous advice?
 * Flannel just got here.
<bazhang> yes.
<bazhang> next time is a kick.
<Flannel> I'll keep an eye out too
<bazhang> he type the double recursive removal as well.
<bazhang> err typed
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i'm pretty sure that will earn him a lifetime k-ticket pretty promptly
<bazhang> elkbuntu, I did not see in vivo, just after the fact by several minutes
<Flannel> I'm notsure if that ping was actual ignorance, or an attempt to use #ubuntu to ddos
<bazhang> likely just ignorance; he seems to be in the ubuntu channels fairly regularly and never seen anything of that sort from him before
<elkbuntu> same kid?
<bazhang> no, that was illmortal the second time
<moo_cow> my resolution is 320x200 in ubuntu
<moo_cow> after installing and restricted drivers manager
<moo_cow> nothing higher is available in "screen resolution"
<bazhang> this is not a support channel moo_cow
<moo_cow> xorg.conf has no resolutions in it and seems to ignore any put in there
<bazhang> moo_cow, try #ubuntu or #kubuntu not here
<moo_cow> ubuntu is broken out of the box
<bazhang> !idle | moo_cow
<ubottu> moo_cow: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> moo_cow, see the channel topic here?
<moo_cow> bye fucker
<nalioth> alrighty then
<bazhang> nice.
<nalioth> why is moo_cow here, again?
<bazhang> he had the nasty id later changed to bite_me was banned from k-kde4 and would come in here and idle never responding.
<nalioth> well, if he's not banforwarded here, he doesn't need to idle
<elkbuntu> um, someone who knows how the floodbots work, please see -read-topic
<elkbuntu> nalioth, are services b0rked at the moment?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: not that i can see
<elkbuntu> nalioth, the bots are saying otherwise
<nalioth> there may be a server split somewhere
<elkbuntu> and im not seeing chanserv either
<elkbuntu> aha, yes i am
<bazhang> someone else want to chime in on the hardware discussion in #u
<bazhang> nice defense though: <IntangibleLiquid> bazhang, what does Ubuntu run on? thin air?
<elkbuntu> bazhang, "not sure, but the mac air, yes"
<bazhang> heh
<elkbuntu> ompaul, did you ever remove the +d on eleaf?
<ompaul> not that I know of
<ompaul> n anyway he is caught by chanserv
<elkbuntu> or whatever that is. why is he being caught still. did we not lift the ban?
<ompaul> back when I had the ability to do that - I did it
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<ompaul> only in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> it's still in force in -offtopic
<ompaul> I seem to remember some convo here about same
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> and I don't have powers to lift it there
<elkbuntu> someone who can deal needs to
<ompaul> __anymore__
<elkbuntu> nalioth, pricechild?
<nalioth> ok
<elkbuntu> thanks. now we take bets how long he keeps it off this time ;)
<nalioth> not seeing a +d ban set
<ompaul> *** ChanServ sets mode: +b eleaf*!*@*
<ompaul> you need to tell chanserv to let him go
 * nalioth looks again
<nalioth> which channel are we talking about?
<ompaul> -offtioc
<nalioth> no wonder i can't find a ban, then
 * nalioth was looking in #ubuntu 
<nalioth> Ziroday: hi, what can we do for you?
<ompaul> Ziroday, how can we hslp you
<Ziroday> Hi, how and where can me apply for a locobot
 * Ziroday feels like he was mugged
<Ziroday> to log the channel?
<ompaul> you was
<Ziroday> sorry I mean our loco's channel
<nalioth> Ziroday: what did you need a bot for?
<ompaul> Ziroday, #ubuntu-irc is better I think
<ompaul> nalioth, a locobot
<Ziroday> ompaul: cheers
<ompaul> who runs them?
 * nalioth points to the ubot* siblings
<Ziroday> i dunno, but they're referred to in !logs
<ompaul> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nalioth> oh, _those_ bots
<Ziroday> nevermind found out how :)
<Ziroday> have a great day ompaul, nalioth
 * ompaul hums the song "your political correctness offends me" and wonders if it will ever be a hit
<elkbuntu> ompaul, broken records tend to get thrown out of radio stations.
<ompaul> hahaha
<elkbuntu> i thought you knew that
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I thought they got made up at Olympics
<ompaul> go tangent go
<ompaul> right so
<ompaul> we now have barrier free tolling
<elkbuntu> where?
<ompaul> in dublin
<elkbuntu> oh, i thought you said 'trolling'
<ompaul> you can has bill or bigger bill
<ompaul> barrier free trolling
<bazhang> argh
<Flannel> eh?
<bazhang> just the chattiness in #u
<Myrtti> morning
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<GazzaK> yay
<Myrtti> gr.
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2810924642/ :-<
<jpds> Myrtti: It could be worse.
<jpds> ..like how my intrepid setup is like.
<Myrtti> it could be, true
<jpds> KERNEL PANIC: Cannot find root filesystem.
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> mine wont even mount /
<Myrtti> which is nice
<jpds> I'm doing the daily iso, chrooting in to fix it isn't working.
<Myrtti> grub loads and then I'm stuck right ^ there
<jpds> Mine can't find / :)
<Myrtti> shirley it can find /boot though?
<jpds> Well, dpkg --configure -a ,just fails.
<jpds> So, reinstall it is.
<Myrtti> Tm_T, jussi01, Mez: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber lp:~segphault/gwibber/qtfrontend   	  	 0  New   	 2008-08-22 04:59:10 EEST  8 days ago  	
<Myrtti> 86. Added experimental Qt-based user inte...
<Tm_T> danke
<jussi01> :)
 * stdin notes there is no Qt GUI there
<Myrtti> stdin: you're welcome to work on that
<Myrtti> and - gwibber uses webkit for the most parts
<stdin> I'm not so good with QtDesigner, I prefer to code-in the GUI :)
 * Myrtti shrugs - I suck in coding in general
<Myrtti> and I use GTK (ie. (x)ubuntu)
<stdin> and it's only a coincidence I have http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qwebview.html open in my browser already :p
<Myrtti> lol
<stdin> I did actually make a tabbed web browser in python-qt a while ago, but I wrote in in /tmp and rebooted
 * Myrtti hands stdin a coupon for a free faceslap
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<Tm_T> indeed
 * Myrtti jumpglomps LjL 
 * LjL dodges
<Myrtti> :-<
<LjL> ugh, was that the sound of a Myrtti splashing into ground
<Myrtti> no hugs for you then
<LjL> Myrtti: have you got some sleep even, after staying up all those hours waiting for me to voice up
<Myrtti> sure
<elkbuntu> hmm... decisions decisions. have second icecream for today or not
<Myrtti> yay icecream
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Myrtti> merh.
<LjL> jrib: waste him?
<jrib> LjL: I assume he wants someone to compromise his system
<ikonia> segaman is a known issue
<jrib> ah
<ikonia> in the bantracker V.Seveas log you'll find him
<ikonia> many times
<ikonia> he has another nick, something like "sonic_the_mega_hedgehog"
<ikonia> he's not been around for ages, but possibly because of the issue he was a while ag o
<ikonia> ago
<LjL> well, i messaged him and told him i'll remove the mute if he agrees to drop this.
<LjL> although i'm not sure he's quite realized he's muted in the first place, since he keeps talking.
<ikonia> ha ha
<elkbuntu> he never did have much clue
<LjL> he's either a bot or has the brain of one
<elkbuntu> LjL, dont insult ubottu like that
<LjL> heh
<LjL> Pici: bad weather in vermont?
<Pici> LjL: Nah, just woke up, havent gone out yet.
<LjL> uhm, i have a cigarette when i just wake up, you get on irc... and i'm not entirely sure which is worse.
<elkbuntu> equal
<Pici`_> internet here leaves something to be desired though
<Myrtti> ... doesn't internet *always* do that
<LjL> Pici`_: connecting how?
<LjL> !nickspam > pici`__    (pici`__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> pici`__, please see my private message
<bazhang> heh
<Pici`__> thanks
<bazhang> wonder is this blake- is the same blake who is so chronically offtopic
<bazhang> err if
 * ikonia puts down $50
 * ikonia puts down $100 on limcore being a pain
 * ikonia ups it to $1000
<Pici> No one is going to bet against that
<LjL> ikonia, if nobody took it up when it was $50...
<ikonia> LjL: thought someone wanted a harder odds challange
 * Pici watches limcore in #freenode
<Myrtti> jpds: wasn't it you who packaged irssi-otr?
<Myrtti> now it seems to be less flaky
<Myrtti> I took the latest git version yesterday
<bazhang> hehe
<jrib> I seriously think young people are not learning how to actually read things anymore
<bazhang> forget links; they wont even read what is typed in the channel :)
<Mez> You know, I seriously think young people arent reading things anymore.
<Mez> :-"
<bazhang> a user couple of days ago was given a link and his answer was 'no. I dont have time for that. tell me here NOW.' :)
<ompaul> Mez, from here young people is a vague term ;-)
<ompaul> bazhang, tell them the answer is there not here ;-) or else ask them why are they trolling
<Mez> ompaul, old fogey :D
<ompaul> bazhang, actually
<ompaul> bazhang, tell them, The community has been asked this question many times before and they worked out the optimal answer and put it on that web page, you need to read.
<ompaul> actually maybe call it a
<bazhang> ompaul, I fear the 'abusive op' charge I got the other day from tester5/malwir :)
<ompaul> pretty optimal - indicating there is leeway
<ompaul> bazhang, make that call
<ompaul> they can't challenge it
<ompaul>  mal ware is a good username I am sure
<bazhang> ompaul, you didnt see his response then :)
<ompaul> they can't do it for the lulz
<bazhang> malware haha
<ompaul> cos there are none
<ompaul> they can't punch buttons that are not there
<ompaul> Mez, this I is btw
 * Mez cuddles ompaul
<bazhang> hmm wonder why malwir/tester5 never came back to have his mute lifted; perhaps ban evading is more his style
<ompaul> bazhang, please see pm
<fujisan> Hello, can anyone help me please
<fujisan> i have an issue
<Nafallo> no, we can't.
<Nafallo> ...unless of course you tell us what instead
<Myrtti> well hello fujisan
<fujisan> OK yesterday i was somewhat dissapointed in the lack community support and acrasial sentiment in #kubuntu, i was branded as a troll, and I refuted this of course and I left the channel, when I tried to return this morning my local time I found that I was banned, I want to know why exactly I was banned, I don't agree with the ban
<fujisan> hi Myrtti
<fujisan> I just want to know something more substantial than the easy escapegoat of troll
<fujisan> just because i had some concise and constructive criticism
<bazhang> fujisan, you are banned in there from a ways back; you seem to have ban-evaded by not using your cloak.
<fujisan> and I was banned later on for out, so it appears and now I feel disgruntled and dismayed
<fujisan> no i have never ban evaded
<bazhang> fujisan, ban evasion is a big no no
<fujisan> my cloak was taken away
<fujisan> i cant use it
<fujisan> ask tomaw
<fujisan> bazhang:  i didnt do that
<bazhang> the ban has never been removed.
<fujisan> i wasnt aware that it was still there
<Myrtti> well, then, you were allowed to stay in to see how well you'd do
<bazhang> @bansearch fujisan
<ubottu> Match: *!*@115-54-215.ftth.xms.internl.net by stdin in #kubuntu on Aug 30 2008 05:37:40 (ID: 4018)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@115-54-215.ftth.xms.internl.net by stdin in #kubuntu on Aug 30 2008 05:37:40 (ID: 4018)
<Myrtti> and apparently, you didn't do well enough
<fujisan> bazhang:  i dont keep track of that
<fujisan> and i cant use my cloak now
<bazhang> fujisan, and this is a newer one on top of that
<fujisan> Ok maybe i overreacted but it was never my intention to get banned
<stdin> @comment 4018
<ubottu> Aug 30 2008 05:40:40 stdin: fujisan was banned from #kubuntu by cloak and so was ban evading by not identifying. I decided to watch for a day or two and decided to reinforce the original ban
<stdin> that's why
<fujisan> and I didn't evade on a conscious level
<stdin> that's why I decided to watch for a while
<fujisan> i can't use my cloak and I wasn't aware there was still a ban
<fujisan> i was dissapointed yes and maybe a little acrasial
<stdin> if it was just one incident, I wouldn't have banned, but this is not an isolated incident. is it?
<fujisan> but never ever was I banevading consciously or trolling
<fujisan> I have bettered my behaviour a lot i have counselling and I have medicine for my aspergers
<fujisan> I try to do my best
<fujisan> sorry my best isn't good enough
<fujisan> i never meant for this to happen
<stdin> you have to remember that these little lines of text are actually people, and should be treated like people
<fujisan> i am trying to realize that yes
<fujisan> i have improved a lot i think
<fujisan> so can't you please give me a chance to better myself
<Myrtti> I think you were already given that chance
<fujisan> when... i wasn't aware
<Myrtti> by not enforcing the ban the ops knew were there
<Myrtti> well that's just funny
<fujisan> i didn't know about that
<fujisan> my cloak was taken away
<Myrtti> you're supposed to act the best you can
<Myrtti> nomatter if you have ban or not
<fujisan> i am
<fujisan> well i am trying
<LjL> may i have bantracker access and usage instructions, please?
<fujisan> I am not perfect
<Myrtti> LjL: sure
<fujisan> seems like people here have little understanding of people with disabilities
<fujisan> for*
<stdin> fujisan: you've read the guidelines and code of conduct before, so I won't point you at those again
<fujisan> yes i realize i maybe pushed that one argument too much
<stdin> I would like to give you another chance, but then I fear you'd just revert back to old habits
<fujisan> but it wasn't that bad I think
<fujisan> well i appreciate that
<stdin> it's not like we haven't given you "second" chances in the past
<stdin> and, every time, regretted it
<fujisan> i don't see what is so wrong about what I did this time
<fujisan> could you please elaborate
<stdin> it's not just one incident
<stdin> it's your history and general attitude that we have seen
<fujisan> i have improved a lot yes
<fujisan> but you clearly want to focus on the negative
<fujisan> well fine
<fujisan> that's your choice but I can't think like that i have been depressed long enough
<fujisan> you cant even give me a good reason now
<stdin> I'm focusing on my experience of your behaviour from all the times in the past
<fujisan> yeah well i am not the past
<fujisan> i am here and now
<LjL> with that reasoning, everyone would be unbanned just by claiming they're here and now and not the past
<fujisan> i had my dad dying a while back that threw me back a little i am bearly recovering
<fujisan> so i have a bad rep and therefore you banned me
<Myrtti> you were given a chance, as the bantracker said
<LjL> fujisan, i'm sorry, but it's no use telling us how you're disabled and had troubles. not because we don't care, but because you may easily be lying, as people do it all the time. so we can't base ourselves on that sort of things.
<nalioth> fujisan: we do not ban on 'reputation', but actions observed
<fujisan> I maybe lying but I am not lying i have no reason to lie
<nalioth> fujisan: is there anything else we can help you with?
<fujisan> you didnt help me at all
<fujisan> you just referred me to the past
<nalioth> in that case, please read and heed the /topic
<fujisan> I guess that's what you get if you expect fairness from members of the current roman empire
<fujisan> americans have a bad rep also yet i tolerate them and I am always nice or try to be
<stdin> what do americans have to do with anything?
<fujisan> what I did wasnt bad I maybe annoyed you a little by exposing some painful facts about #kubuntu
<stdin> moron
<nalioth> don't feed the trolls
<jussi01> oh yay, him again....
<LjL> well, americans *are* a bit... cough
<stdin> I know, I know
<Myrtti> don't tease nalioth, LjL
<nalioth> this was 18 minutes wasted
<stdin> I just think it's odd how some people say they get discriminated against, then go and make a comment like "I don't like <insert some denomination of people>, but I try to get along with them"
<stdin> I think he assumed I was american too, and I'm not sure how to take that :p
<jussi01> heh
 * Myrtti is happy
<Myrtti> nomnom dark chocolate with raspberry
<jussi01> meh, dark chocolate...
 * jussi01 had Australian choclate yesterday :D Thanks little sister :D
 * Myrtti gnarls at jussi01 
<Myrtti> well I wouldn't have given you any anyway
<jussi01> hehe
<ubottu> In ubottu, ToxicAngel said: but ound is more than bad
<Myrtti> erh?
<jrib> ditto
<LjL> watch out for that guy, look at part message...
<jussi01> LjL: nice to have you back amongst the living :)
<LjL> although zombie wolves have their fascination
<bazhang> yes!
<stdin> LjL: btw, ubottu will now say "<user> see my private message" when you '!factoid > user', so you don't need the "see the private message" stuff any more :)
<LjL> stdin: yeah, i'm not entirely fond of that as it's one more wasted lines... could it perhaps be made not to say that if i add something (like my "see pm") after the command?
 * Myrtti huggles LjL 
<stdin> LjL: well, and it was added by request of others, and I guess it's possible to do that, but not easy
<jrib> I like that idea
 * stdin will look into that though
<LjL> i'm sure the feature is useful for people who don't have an alias like mine, but a few operators used to have it, and if you do have it, it's more expedient...
<LjL> after all, the intent of using "tell" is to avoid public messages ;) although i do realize that people are lost and don't get they have a PM
<stdin> the point was to make is so you don't need an alias
<jrib> I'm just going to pm ubottu commands
<jrib> and say "foo see the message I had ubottu send you" or something
<LjL> stdin: but there's a difference, it's one more line. the amount of lines counts much more than the amount of characters (or we wouldn't have the "enter" rules), especially with some clients
<LjL> jrib: the drawback of that is that new people don't learn how to use the bot (and will probably pester the channel with questions about it)
<stdin> well, I'll look into doing that
<LjL> jrib: if it weren't for that drawback, i'd have been doing it all the time for sure (i already do it when sending multiple factoids, which is often enough)
<ubottu> In ubottu, compengi said: !lb is Lebanese loco team is couple of clicks away. Discover it's flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<jrib> LjL: the problem I have with the parenthetical reminders after the fatoid is that users seem to ignore them too easily
<jrib> !lb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lb
<jussi01> !search lebanese
<ubottu> Found:
<jrib> I asked him to join here
 * Myrtti gives Mez a piece of raspberry chocolate
<Mez> nooo... I is full... I just ate!
<Myrtti> dessert
<Mez> but I is full...
<Myrtti> well keep it for later then
<Myrtti> jussi01: :-þ
<compengi> jrib, i'm here
 * Mez wraps in clingfilm and puts into fridge
<jrib> compengi: it's usually helpful to have the factoin in the native language as well in case a user doesn't understand english
<stdin> jussi01: '!' is for factoids ;)
<jussi01> stdin: yes...?
<stdin> jussi01: never mind, I read !search as !bansearch
<jrib> compengi: I'll add it as it is now, but it's probably a good idea to also have it in whatever the most spoken language is
 * stdin get's some coffee
<compengi> jrib, all the people in lebanon that use pc's know english. and lebanon is franco-arabic country so we talk french in addition to arabic and english
<jussi01> stdin: :D
<LjL> well jrib, it's a balance between pre-empting them and wasting a line in advance, and risking to waste even more lines.  however, i suspect you all tend to overestimate the amount of these incidents... ever considered how many times the "(see pm)" might have actually prevented them from asking? one notice apparent things, and notices less apparent things less
<jrib> !lb is <reply> The Lebanese loco team is a couple of clicks away. Discover it's flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> !lb
<ubottu> The Lebanese loco team is a couple of clicks away. Discover it's flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<jrib> compengi: does that seem ok?
<LjL> you could even make it that "<nickname>, see the PM from ubottu about <factoid>" actually triggers the factoid in the first place :)
<LjL> although that would still make triggering the bot a bit obscure for newbies
<compengi> jrib, i think without "a" in this case
<LjL> "is couple" doesn't sound right to me
<stdin> "is a couple" is more grammatically correct that "is couple"
<compengi> yep
<jrib> !lb is <reply> The Lebanese loco team is a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<ubottu> But lb already means something else!
<LjL> also, LoCo and its ;)
<jrib> !no, lb is <reply> The Lebanese loco team is a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<bazhang> c'est une clique
<compengi> same lol
<jrib> changed it's to its
<compengi> "is a couple" should be "is couple"
<LjL> i disagree
<stdin> that doesn't make sense
<jrib> compengi: "is a couple" sounds better to me as well
<Myrtti> silly men
<compengi> oh
<bazhang> is couple is wrong grammaire
<compengi> Myrtti, hehe
<Mez> s/is a/is only a/
<Mez> !lb =~ s/is a/is only a/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !lb
<ubottu> The Lebanese loco team is only a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<LjL> besides, i don't "click" anything to join channels in the first place :P
<Mez> s/flavor/flavour
<jrib> boo
<Myrtti> s/loco/LoCo/
<Mez> s/brain//
<jrib> !lb =~ s/loco/LoCo/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<stdin> sed flood!
 * stdin ducks for cover
 * jrib strangles ubot5
<Mez> /cs kb ubot5
<compengi> so Mez and Myrtti make your changes :D
<LjL> they did
<compengi> oh
<LjL> !lb
<ubottu> The Lebanese LoCo team is only a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<Myrtti> I didn't do a thing
 * Mez points above
<LjL> Myrtti: well but jrib did it for ye
<Myrtti> yeeesss.. have a lollipop, jrib
<compengi> ;)
<Myrtti> We appreciate your effort
<Mez> !lb =~ s/its/it's/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<LjL> ...
<jrib> heh
<Mez> the flavour belinging to it..
<Myrtti> Mez: would you mind fixing that
<jrib> it's = it is
 * Myrtti waves her hand
<stdin> Mez: "discover it is flavour"
<Myrtti> fix it
<bazhang> bzzt
<LjL> look can't it just be "Join #ubuntu-lb for the Lebanese team"?
<Mez> IT'S A POSSESIVE APOSTROPHE!!!
<Myrtti> LjL: you're ruining our fun
<bazhang> join or else!
<Myrtti> besides
<Myrtti> now it has a coffee flavour
<jrib> !lb is just ask compengi
<ubottu> But lb already means something else!
<compengi> LjL, they are right :P
<stdin> all your apostrophes are belong to us
<Myrtti> I liek coffee
<compengi> it's actually "flavor" not "flavour"
 * jrib high fives compengi
<Mez> compengi, in what language?>
<Myrtti> tsk
<stdin> compengi: flavor is not a word
<compengi> Mez, in english :D
<compengi> O.o
<Myrtti> compengi: you're arguing with an Englishman
<Mez> compengi, then I suggest you learn english ;) as It's flavour :D
<Mez> flavor = americanese
 * Myrtti nods
<LjL> i suggest you do it the wikipedia way
<Myrtti> GOOGLEFIGHT!
<Myrtti> no
<compengi> wiki says both flavour or flavor
<Myrtti> flavour
<LjL> no - leave the spelling conventions alone as long as they're consistent in a given factoid
<compengi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flavour_(particle_physics)
<Myrtti> !lb =~ /flavor/flavour/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
 * stdin runs "sed s/color/colour/g" on the world
<Myrtti> fixed
<Myrtti> run along now kids
<Myrtti> nothing to see here
<LjL> compengi: of course it does, because the american standard is "flavor"
<compengi> yep :)
<jrib> we still need to s/it's/its
<LjL> yet, who said this channel employs the british standard...
<Myrtti> !lb =~ /it's/its/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<compengi> :P
<stdin> you know the factoid log probably just grew by 10Mb :p
<LjL> !lb is <reply> The Lebanese [Ll]o[Cc]o team is only a? ?couple of clicks away. Discover it'?s flavou?r in #ubuntu-lb
<ubottu> But lb already means something else!
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution
<LjL> acronym is "initialism" in british english? duh
<jrib> ubottu should detect the location of an ip and determine which spelling to use
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> jrib: as he said
<jrib> ha
<compengi> :D
<compengi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> Myrtti: anyway, as you suggested googlefight.... flavor wins over flavour there.
<LjL> !lb =~ /flavor/flavour/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<LjL> !lb =~ /flavour/flavor/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Myrtti> damnit
<compengi> hehe.. american vs. british standart wars never end :P
<compengi> standard*
<LjL> Myrtti: by a margin, and increasing! http://www.google.com/trends?q=flavor%2Cflavour
<Nafallo> compengi: sure they do. Americans are wrong. that has always been the case.
<Myrtti> exceptions enforce the rule
<compengi> Nafallo, ;)
<compengi> i went to an american school that's why i just feel the other standard wrong
<Myrtti> and we're taught British English
<compengi> nope
<stdin> it was flavour before it was flavor ;)
<Myrtti> we as in student in Finland
<compengi> yrp
<compengi> yep*
<Myrtti> studentS even.
<LjL> stdin: and it was debian before it was ubuntu, so
 * Myrtti puts a black guinea pig on the table
<Myrtti> LOOK!
<Myrtti> A GUINEA PIG!
<Nafallo> LjL: not the same thing. only USA thinks Americans speak English anyway...
<Myrtti> awwwwww
<stdin> as ubottu says, ubuntu is not debian
<LjL> Nafallo: that's just your mindset because you believe swedish and norwegian are different languages
<stdin> /topic #ubuntu-ops en_US vs en_GB, who will win? YOU decide!
<Nafallo> LjL: they are. they haz other characters.
<LjL> ooh right, the other charz! i forgotz.
<compengi> haha
<Nafallo> LjL: where have you been anyway? :-)
<Nafallo> LjL: USA by the sounds of things... ;-)
<LjL> Nafallo: ska aldrig gøre den dær mistog igen
<LjL> nah
<LjL> just alps
<Myrtti> howling at the moon
<Nafallo> Myrtti: s/$/\ in\ American/
<Nafallo> ;-)
<LjL> yeah, i hol, i don't howl
 * LjL goes buy a dvd burner
<compengi> LjL, even beter :P
<compengi> better*
<LjL> hope i find an IDE one
<compengi> oh. you should. that technology should be kept :)
<compengi> btw it was a long time i didn't see gnomefreak around
<Seeker`> is fujisan a name I should watch? I remember that one of the nicks beginning with "fuji" was bad
<stdin> Seeker`: short answer: "Yes"
<Seeker`> fair enough :P
<stdin> read up from around 16:41 in here
<Seeker`> hmm
<jussi01> Seeker`: let me guess, came into -uk and said something about americans?
<Seeker`> jussi01: nope
<Seeker`> jussi01: he asked about whether there is a kubuntu-uk, and what time "Match of the day" is on
<jussi01> ok, pleasantly suprised :)
<stdin> but he did call be ubiquitous :)
<javaJake> If I were to propose a new idea for Ubuntu IRC support, would this be the place?
<Seeker`> javaJake: yes, it woud
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> I have created a new channel called "Unofficial Ubuntu Assistance". The idea is to replicate commercial one-on-one chat/phone support, but within the IRC framework.
<javaJake> #uua is its home
<Seeker`> how does it "replicate commercial ... support"
<javaJake> I think this is a really great idea (of course) so I want it to work. However, 1) I don't want to step on anyone's toes and 2) don't want to be unrealistic.
<Seeker`> in what way is it different from the existing channels
<nalioth> javaJake: we have one-on-one support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #edubuntu and #xubuntu now
<javaJake> Seeker`: basically the main channel is the "waiting room", and you talk to the bot to get your problem announced to registered assistants.
<javaJake> Seeker`: yes, but #uua is designed for the long problems, the ones that take a lot of effort and communication to work out
<Seeker`> javaJake: what do you think happens in #ubuntu at the moment?
<javaJake> #ubuntu can be a little crouded for that
<nalioth> javaJake: we invite folks to #ubuntu-classroom or ##[my nick] for that sort of thing now
<javaJake> Seeker`: look, I'm not saying #ubuntu is _bad_ or even should be replaced.
<Seeker`> I've seen (and been involved in) helping peope with problems that have taken a couple of hours to fix
<Seeker`> in #ubuntu
<javaJake> I understand.
<javaJake> Please don't be offended. :P
<Seeker`> we aren't offended
<javaJake> OK.
<Seeker`> the other thing is, one-on-one support in PM etc. means that ony 1 person can help
<javaJake> Seeker`: one person at a time, at the least.
<javaJake> Seeker`: however, others can join in the conversation in the private talks of #uua...
<Seeker`> in a big channel like ubunutu, people monitor the messages - they may see a problem develop, and suddenly they realise that the solution is something they have seen before
<Seeker`> and then they can pipe in with support
<Seeker`> and in #ubuntu, there are 1300 or so sets of eyes. Granted not all of them at once, and not everyone can help
<compengi> javaJake, there is something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MetaChannel
<javaJake> Seeker`: again, I don't discount #ubuntu's usefulness
<javaJake> I'm saying that there are problems, though, inherint to #ubuntu
<Seeker`> the main "issue" I see with channels like that is that if people want to help, it divides the effort
<Seeker`> most people can only seriously concentrate on one channel at a time with support
<jussi01> !idle > compengi
<ubottu> compengi, please see my private message
<Seeker`> so if half of the people go to #u, and the other half go to #uua, there are only half the number of helpers in each channel
<Seeker`> also, you would get people joining both channels and asking their question there
<javaJake> True, true....
<Seeker`> which means you would have half the number of poeple giving support, with the same number of questions
<javaJake> Hmmmm
<Seeker`> sorry if it seems like I am trying to shoot down your idea
<javaJake> Yea, no, this is good.
<javaJake> This is very good. :)
<Seeker`> it really is great that people want to try to come up with better ideas
<Seeker`> its just that many many people have suggested what basically amounts to "split up #ubuntu" in various guises
<javaJake> Yea, well, perhaps #ubuntu should be revised. ;)
<Seeker`> and it has been discussed at length, and the general concensus seems to be that it isn't the best thing to do for the community
<javaJake> It's just disheartening to see people's problems ignored because they're too complex. :/
<Seeker`> yeah
<javaJake> The essence of #uua is to try and encourage lengthy support discussions.
<stdin> LjL: looks like your MetaBot bzr branch is broken, it only has symlinks
<Seeker`> but dont forget that there are the forums and launchpad too
<javaJake> Yes, but even there...
<javaJake> It can take a week to get a problem solved, just because of back-and-forth communication
<javaJake> I tried to combine the forum "topics" and IRC real-time chat with #uua.
<javaJake> Hmmmmmm...
<javaJake> Well, I dunno what you guys would think of this...
<javaJake> But to avoid splitting the community up, I could combine #uua and #ubuntu... where #ubuntu replaces the main #uua channel but private discussion channels can still be initiated from #ubuntu or PMing.
<javaJake> Heh :P
<javaJake> Nvm
 * javaJake is thinking on his feet
<javaJake> I don't know, there's got to be a way, because 1-on-1 is very effective in my experience. I've been more productive over IM or private channels than in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> javaJake, then invite them to PM you
<sayers> UUA is ingenious !
<Seeker`> javaJake: If you ignore the other traffic in the channel, and only conentreate on people addressing you, it is virtually 1-to-1
<Seeker`> javaJake: with the advantage that othe rpeople can join in
<bazhang> sayers, how may we help you
<Seeker`> javaJake: People tend not to answer questions because they dont know the answer
<javaJake> Seeker`: right...
<nalioth> javaJake: we do that now ( take folks aside to less busy channel(s) )
<Seeker`> javaJake: Just because it is a smaller channel doesn't mean that people would magically know the answers
<javaJake> sayers: don't need your help. Thank you anyway.
<PriceChild> So what's going on, are you trying to sell this to us?
<javaJake> Seeker`: no, but it means it magically becomes more friendly to answers ;)
<javaJake> PriceChild: no, not at all.
<Seeker`> javaJake: I fail to see how :)
<javaJake> Really, I was only here to see what you guys thought
<Seeker`> javaJake: If someone sees a question they can answer in #u, they say "nick: Try this"
<Seeker`> and the other person replies "helper: Ok, what now?"
<Seeker`> and it is a 1-to-1 conversation
<javaJake> And if you guys liked it, maybe extras would follow, but I wasn't expecting anything :P
<Seeker`> all it takes is a little common sense to hilight the person you are talking to, and replies dont get lost
<javaJake> OK, yes.
<javaJake> Again... #ubuntu works, but in some spots it fails
<javaJake> But I see we'll have to agree to disagree...
<javaJake> How long does it take for MetaBot to announce a problem in #ubuntu-meta?
<javaJake> OK, if I can be a bothersome jerk... ;)
<Seeker`> javaJake: 4 minutes
<Seeker`> javaJake: It says that on the wiki page
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> Hmm, after observing #ubuntu for five minutes, MetaBot works really well :D
<javaJake> Well, thanks for the conversation Seeker` :)
<Seeker`> I would have placed money on a suggestion involving a new channel that replicates, in part, #ubuntu, but with it being "less busy"
 * PriceChild wonders what that was about
<Seeker`> PriceChild: A new channel where people go and ask their question, and a "registered helper" helps them, 1-on-1
<PriceChild> No just wondering why they came here.
<Seeker`> the ops "run" ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> hello
<bazhang> hi Myrtti :)
<Flannel> blah wols
<jpds> Myrtti: re: -otr - True.
<Myrtti> though - now I managed to make it segfault
<Myrtti> my touchpad stopped working
<jpds> Closing a /query?
<Myrtti> /otr finish
<Myrtti> I think
<jpds> Never had a segfault doing that... I sometimes do randomly doing /query tho..
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ryaxnb said: ubottu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> Mmmm.
<Flannel> I realised that could be taken... wrongly.  too late
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-31
<Flannel> Weeeee
<Seeker`> Pici fails
<Myrtti> he does
<Myrtti> epicly
<nalioth> hopefully, he will not give "War and Peace" a run for it's money
<elkbuntu> poor pici
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<Myrtti> wubs you all, take care, see you on the other side of my dreams
<nalioth> sleep well, Myrtti
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti goodnight
<ubottu> In ubottu, buahhaha said: my script is full of entries like this: cp "/media/sda4/mp3sall/mp3/A-Ha - Love Is Reason.mp3" /home/mj/copymp3sanddeletethen
<Flannel> chanbotX approved?
<elkbuntu> can someone remove 'ubuntu' from the exploit quarantine?
<jrib> elkbuntu: does that require more than removing the ban?  ie do will the bots be confused?
<elkbuntu> yes
<Flannel> just log on with an ubuntu nick and get tested
<Flannel> right?
<elkbuntu> there is a less manual way, but that works
<jrib> so USERNAME is just a troll right?
<Flannel> I'm... pretty sure, yeah.
<Flannel> but, waiting for a few more offtopic comments first
<elkbuntu> self-extinguishing troll. my favourite type
<Mez> ok, it's strange, but I just got a service credit for 1/4 of my normal server bill for reccomending someone, and i have no idea who they are, or where I reccomended them
<Flannel> I think he thinks if he joins and leaves occassionally, we wont notice its him ad he can get a few oddball comments in
<elkbuntu> Flannel, my thought too
 * Flannel wonders if wols embodies unops nick occassionally.
<Flannel> so, KevinO, chanbot(2|3), ]
<Flannel> it... may be a bot?
<elkbuntu> Flannel, whois it
<Flannel> Mmm, chanbot3 was signed on to the account "chanbot"
<Flannel> and, check the cloak too
<elkbuntu> kevino is a bot though
<Flannel> I was pretty sure it was a bot, is it an allowed bot?
<elkbuntu> doubted
<Flannel> I assumed, but wanted to at least ask someone else.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, oh, and as for unop, he's from #debian ... just like wols. seeing a theme here?
<Flannel> makes sense.
<Mez> * chanbot2 :No such nick/channel * chanbot3 :No such nick/channel * Kevin0 :No such nick/channel * chanbot3 :No such nick/channel * kevino :No such nick/channel
<Flannel> Mez: you're so... 6, 5, 4, 3 minutes ago (or whatever the times were)
<Flannel> But, he's apparently not a bot, just setting up ana lternative nick, and forgot he was in channels
<Flannel> Eh... and apparently giving me flack in #u
<Flannel> maybe that's the bot talking.
<Flannel> someone else want to poke him in a PM, see if he responds in channel?
<Flannel> as in, responds in an automated manner.
<nalioth> it's a user
<Flannel> I... believe you now.  Although a few minutes ago, not so much.
<Flannel> nickspamming anyway.  And not very friendly about it at that.
<nalioth> he's been in #freenode, trying to setup the account
<Flannel> nalioth: Whats with the bot cloak then?
<Flannel> is this an alternative nick for a bot then?
<nalioth> yes, he was setting it up for his bot
<Flannel> Sounds good.  Reminding him we don't allow bots in #ubuntu shouldn't have gotten such a horrid response in the channel though.
<Dimitrov> Hello is there any reason that an ubuntu op should pm me messages instead of just adressing me in the channel directly.
<elkbuntu> Dimitrov, yes, unless you want 1200 people to also suspect you're breaking rules.
<Dimitrov> elkbuntu, i thought that was the way it was generally handled.
<Dimitrov> and i was breaking no rules.
<elkbuntu> Dimitrov, your cloak suggests otherwise, and the last thing we want is 1200 actual bots in the channel 'because he gets to'
<Dimitrov> elkbuntu, my cloak is old. i have dropped the chanbot nick. and i was in the process of getting a new one when i was pm's by ubuntu op
<elkbuntu> sometimes you need to accept that we do things the way we do because we are experienced enough to know it's the safest way
<Dimitrov> the only thing i was doing was changing my nick to find a suitable one. I do not need Ubuntu ops pm'ing me. they have always sent me messages in the channel, and i dont see why this time should be any different
<nalioth> Dimitrov: i've informed them of your intentions.  perhaps you should leave populated channels next time you plan on a bunch of nick changes . . .
<Dimitrov> nalioth, thanks, i informed them from the get go thats what happened. I thought i was being pm'ed by a freenode staffer
<Flannel> Heaven forbid I keep it discrete.
<elkbuntu> i've no idea if my coments got through, since my bip decided to start ignoring my connection
<Flannel> elkbuntu: We got... cloak suggests otherwise, and sometimes you need to accept
<elkbuntu> that's all there was
<elkbuntu> cool
<Flannel> I guess I'll just have to spam factoids in the future (might I add, which also send PMs)
<elkbuntu> gkffjcs_, did you read the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic?
<gkffjcs_> I cannot join #ubuntu, it says I'm vonerable to some sort of attack, the sit that it links too says to change your port to 8001, which I have done, yet I still cannot connect to #ubuntu, it also says it might be a problem with my router, I can connect to #ubuntu on several other machines on the subnet behind my nat.
<elkbuntu> gkffjcs_, you're in quarantine still. you need to get yourself tested. read all the instructions in there
<gkffjcs_> ps, why can I connect to #kubuntu, and #kubuntu-kde4?
<elkbuntu> because they dont quarantine affected users
<elkbuntu> gkffjcs_, did you re-read the instructions in the topic yet?
<gkffjcs_> got it working!
<elkbuntu> amazing how reading *all* the instructions helps, hey ;)
<elkbuntu> if you have no further issues, we do prefer this channel be kept clear so we know who needs help
<gkffjcs_> Thanks for the attitude.................
<elkbuntu> o.O
 * Flannel wonders if everyone has a chip on their shoulder today.
<elkbuntu> i think so
<elkbuntu> i think i was supposed to apologise and/or cheer for his inability to read instructions, and newfound ability to do so.
<Flannel> Maybe you should have simple reminded him to read the entire topic
<ubottu> SeaPhor called the ops in #ubuntu (Jacob_Laptop)
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Since when do hawks eat bugs?
<Myrtti> Flannel: er, since there has been small hawks?
<Flannel> Interesting.  Kites eat mainly insects.  I always thought it was critters.
<Myrtti> linky?
<Flannel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bird_of_prey
<Flannel> Kites, under types
<Flannel> I always thought they hovered looking for mice and stuff.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, as someone who's actually cared for injured wildlife, some will eat anything that moves and can fit down their throat. it can be a bit of chopped meat wiggling in front of them for all they care
<elkbuntu> the fun part is keeping your fingertips
<Myrtti> yup
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Most animals do, but thats not really the point
<Flannel> s/do/will/
<elkbuntu> although, having fuzzies is always ideal, a bit of chopped roadkill is just as good.
 * Myrtti grunts and gets up from the bed
<jpds> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<jpds> ikonia: *sigh*
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> the school kid ?
<jpds> Yeah.
<ikonia> I know, I know
<LjL> are you aware of any widely used irc clients, aside from irssi i guess, where clicking on a posted channel name *doesn't* make you join the channel?
<jpds> weechat
<stdin> xchat
<LjL> xchat doesn't do that?
<LjL> pff
<jpds> -EJUSTSTOPUSINGKONVERSATION :p
<LjL> konversation does it, no problem there
<stdin> it shows them as a link, but doesn't do anything on click (only right-click menu)
<LjL> i'm thinking we should change the !language factoids so we don't have to keep explaining how to join *after* giving them
<LjL> but putting a dozen /join's in them breaks them somehow
<LjL> right click might work although it's a bit more involved (but konversation can also work with right click, what about weechat jpds?)
<jpds> No idea, I use irssi.
<LjL> ah
<LjL> even if you radically change all the factoids so they say "type: /join #blah", that's still obscure to a good percentage of people, as it seems awkward to them that they'd have to type that in the channel window
<LjL> clicking on a "link" on the other hand is someone everyone is pretty accustomed to (although they apparently still don't do it unless they're told)
<LjL> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Myrtti> that should include a short guide to irc
<LjL> if you know of one that's decent
<LjL>  xchat-gnome, lostirc, loqui, pidgin  —  KDE  client: konversation, ksirc, kopete, kvirc  —  client: xchat  —  console  client: irssi, weechat
<LjL> any others?
<Myrtti> chatzilla
<LjL> Myrtti: that's the one embedded in netscape?
<LjL> seamonkey-chatzilla yeah
<LjL> argh it's not in bestbot's package db, i guess i have to update it
<LjL> just someone tell me about xchat-gnome and pigdin, i'll try the others, but i don't want to get gnome installed on me
<ompaul> xchat-gnome is rubbish compared to xchat au natural
<LjL> ompaul: ok but does it open channels when you click on them
<ompaul> yes
<LjL> alright
<ompaul> unfortunately you have to have it open first ;-)
<LjL> err?
<ompaul>  the -gnome thing is just horrible
<LjL> ah...
<Myrtti> it sucks.
<LjL> well i don't care, but people use it
<ompaul> in fact horrible is too soft a phrase
<LjL> *especially* people who might not know how to join channels
<Myrtti> the sad thing is, as of hardy, it was the only dedicated irc client in main
<ompaul> LjL, better to advocate xchat
<LjL> weechat and irssi, i somehow doubt it
<Myrtti> depends on terminal
<ompaul> Myrtti, and main is not the only thing that comes in repos
<Myrtti> anymore...
<LjL> ompaul: it's not a matter of advocating, read above, i'm trying to make the "!language | nickname, <nickname> ok but how do i join???" thing stop
<ompaul> ack
<LjL> and putting /join in every factoid is not it
<ompaul> LjL, sorry was off at the feeding house
<ompaul> actually houses
<ompaul> it was fun
<Myrtti> coffee!
 * Myrtti hugs her pink moka pot
<LjL> now i wonder how i make kopete join irc
<LjL> and why my kicker, *which allegedly was just fixed a lot*, just crashed
<Myrtti> *bwurp*
<Myrtti> nom.
<ompaul> btw there is a fun thread on my local lug which has to do with my passion for awarding pints of beer for things done in a geek fashion
<ompaul> you could choose water if you wanted or soft drink of choice also
<Myrtti> sure - I've just not had any coffee in about two days
<LjL> ... arcnet.vapor.com?
<Myrtti> ah - sorry
<Myrtti> no coffee
<LjL> that's the network that kopete joins by default?
<Myrtti> me no brain
<ompaul> well providing the emporium actually serves it
<LjL> are the irc client packages in ubuntu striving to keep #ubuntu and #kubuntu at low traffic levels...?
<ompaul> LjL, that could be a plan
<LjL> ompaul: well it's not a plan as it's implemented already... i think i've yet to see a package that joins freenode *and* #ubuntu by default aside from konversation
<LjL> although admittedly i've hardly tried them all
<ompaul> LjL, xchat
<LjL> it does? i thought it didn't last time i used it
<LjL> ah wait
<jpds> irssi still has irc.ubuntu.com's default port as 6667
<LjL> except xchat isn't installed by default
<ompaul> jpds, fix pleads
<Myrtti> oh for christ sake, I hate clients that autojoin a network and a channel by default
<ompaul> Myrtti, so we need two versions
<LjL> Myrtti: alright, then make them join *none*, but if one has to be joined and/or pre-selected, make it freenode and #ubuntu, no?
<Nafallo> xchat-auto?
<ompaul> Myrtti, you can also with xchat choose freenode and sit there doing nothing
<LjL> Myrtti: also, for the clients that are installed by default, they really should
<Myrtti> hhhrrrhh
<ompaul> Nafallo, xchat-shreik?
 * ompaul hides
<LjL> getting to the IRC channels for support shouldn't be a matter of hard configuring
<Myrtti> LjL: no sane person uses pidgin for IRC...
<LjL> you should just have to click the IRC icon
<Nafallo> ompaul: you fail at spelling
<ompaul> Myrtti, gnome
<LjL> Myrtti: except all the very sane people who join for support
<Myrtti> since pidgin hasn't got any of the irc specific plugins installed by default
<LjL> you aren't forgetting #ubuntu is not for IRC geeks but for people who're seeking ubuntu support, no?
<ompaul> Myrtti, it is a point we need to haxor gnome
<ompaul> Nafallo, you is korrect (the kde version of correct just kooler)
<LjL> oh quit it that was old when you were young
<ompaul> LjL, :)
<Myrtti> you're just bunch of old, grumpy, non-Fins.
<Myrtti> Finns
<LjL> perkele!
<Myrtti> kippis, said she, and gulped coffee.
<ompaul> Nafallo, I give you an extra eye and you throw it away - what are we do to with you, banna dig så hårt ?
<ompaul> ;-)
<Myrtti> ompaul: NAUGHTY!
<LjL> ja, röj upp våran kanal!
<ompaul> Myrtti, I am too
<Myrtti> um.
<ompaul> Jag vill berätta för dig, att jag känner en bott
<Myrtti> just a thought
<ompaul> Myrtti, maybe not that naughty
<Myrtti> since the floodbots do such a good work with mibbit
 * ompaul buys Nafallo a coffee
<Myrtti> does mibbit support linkyclicks?
<LjL> Myrtti: believe so, couldn't swear on it
<LjL> will try
<LjL> Myrtti: yes
<Myrtti> just a thought then
<Myrtti> I know that floodbots can watch over only one channel at a time
<Myrtti> but what if - and this is just me speaking aloud my idea
<LjL> yes, they're pretty hard-coded that way
<Myrtti> what if #kubuntu were given their own set of floodbots - and a link to mibbit and a guide how to join #kubuntu and #ubuntu with it were put someplace?
<Myrtti> that way - linkyclicks would work - people wouldn't have to install clients they'll hardly ever use again etc.
<LjL> Myrtti: perhaps, but can't possibly mibbit just be allowed in #kubuntu? is there enough traffic that it'd likely be a problem?
<jpds> ompaul: bug #263259 filed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263259 in irssi "Change irssi's irc.ubuntu.com default port to 8001." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263259
<Myrtti> I don't know
<Nafallo> meeh
<Nafallo> haven't slept yet!
 * Myrtti slaps Nafallo 
 * Myrtti points bed
<Myrtti> :->
<LjL> Myrtti: for that matter, it probably doesn't need a new set of bots, as that specific feature can likely be hacked in for #kubuntu without the rest of the features being in place
<Nafallo> Myrtti: taking to lovely girl
<Nafallo> Myrtti: so no.
<LjL> Myrtti: of course though, if a need is felt for the whole floodbot shebang in #k, it could be done. i've already got a bot in #ubuntu-it, it can't be any harder than that (no translations to be done for a start)
<LjL> but i'm not sure they'd be all thrilled by the enter-muting, for a start...
<Myrtti> I don't know about the need for them in #k so I don't know
<Myrtti> but the autoban mibbit users for flooding...
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> only a thought
<LjL> wait, autoban mibbit users for flooding? i'm not following you now
<Myrtti> @bansearch numbers
<ubottu> No matches found for numbers!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<LjL> Myrtti: in any case, the #kubuntu mibbit behavior is broken, as it points to #ubuntu-proxy-users too, and then the bot says you can try again joining #ubuntu, which is not what you had joined in the first place
<LjL> so that should be fixed one way or another
 * LjL doesn't feel like installing chatzilla...
 * Myrtti wants more coffee
<LjL> it's part of a web browser, dammit, it has to support channel links
<LjL> #channel
<Myrtti> it does
<LjL-KsIRC> ksirc - no
<Myrtti> I think
<Myrtti> was one of the first ones that did it
<Myrtti> well, atleast it supports irc://#ubuntu or something
<LjL-Kopete> kopete - treats as link, but doesn't join anything
<Myrtti> konversation?
<LjL> konversation does
<Myrtti> ok
<LjL-LostIRC> lostirc - no
<Myrtti> I always thought you were a gnome user, but no matter
<LjL> me? never.
<jrib> weechat!
<LjL-Xchat> xchat - right click
<LjL-KvIRC> kvirc - yes
<LjL> jrib, if you're using weechat, you know how to join a channel to begin with
<LjL> i guess i should try chatzilla, there's plenty of people using it, sigh
<LjL> actually, i guess i'll do something non-orthodox
<jrib> uh oh
<LjL> idiot, i forgot that /quit doesn't wait for server queue in konv
<LjL> well i've added instructions to right-click for !it, let's just see how that works out for now
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ompaul> how do you spell timeout
 * ompaul grins
<LjL> ompaul: tango india mike echo oscar uniform tango
<ompaul> roger
<Myrtti> pee aa äs äs ii ään gee  ooo uu tee, hm?
<Myrtti> :-þ
<LjL> Myrtti: it's disconnections we're talking about, not fatalities...
<Myrtti> but, it is a timeout of sorts
<Myrtti> having too much Bass and fall asleep under the table
<LjL> and conversely, disconnecting is always a bit like dying
<Dave2> Big Mouth Billy Bass?
 * Myrtti larts Dave2 
<Myrtti> http://www.bass.com/
<Dave2> Damn, I forgot to hit enter on "/me flees to go and cook some breakfast"
<Myrtti> FAIL
<ompaul> Daviey, you about?
<elkbuntu> LjL, how to remove or whitelist 'ubuntu' from the floodbots exploit quarantine?
<Daviey> ompaul: o/
<ompaul> Daviey, ding pm
<Daviey> k
<LjL> elkbuntu, can't whitelist, but you can remove the ban, who cares about it staying in the quarantine...
<elkbuntu> LjL, right. how?
<elkbuntu> i dont have a floodbot drivers licence yet
<LjL> elkbuntu: how...? you just remove the ban on him
<LjL> which is not there in the first place, hopefully
<elkbuntu> ok, so it wont mess the bots up?
<LjL> elkbuntu: nah, they'll just keep mentioning him in -read-topic, but again who cares
<LjL> they'll stop after two weeks anyway
<elkbuntu> ah ok
<elkbuntu> see, i didnt even know this
<LjL> elkbuntu: if someone doesn't join -proxy-users for two weeks, their quarantine times out
<LjL> elkbuntu: so all that will happen is that you'll see a floodbot doing a redundant -b ubuntu!*@* in two weeks
<elkbuntu> fair enough
<elkbuntu> now that they're all gatekeepers?
<LjL> elkbuntu: generally speaking, when unsure, do as if the floodbots didn't exist, as that's the failsafe rule i tried to keep in mind
<LjL> elkbuntu: gatekeepers?
<LjL> elkbuntu: wait, i kept mentioning -proxy-users but it's -read-topic i'm talking about
<elkbuntu> LjL, they can all do everything the same now though?
<elkbuntu> it's not just floodbot1 we have to keep opped?
<LjL> elkbuntu: yes (they always did, except for the -proxy-users [this time i have it right] thing, which was because last time the other two bots were updated, that feature was considered unsafe)
<LjL> elkbuntu: except that floodbot1 is the only one that talks in some situations
<elkbuntu> aha. so we still need to favour it?
<LjL> elkbuntu: no, they're all equal in #ubuntu, it's only about secondary things like some debug messages in -monitor, and the message to people in -proxy-users, and such
<LjL> all instances where it doesn't matter which bot is opped in #u
<elkbuntu> k, cool
<Myrtti> ubuntu has been on the victim list for well over two weeks
<LjL> elkbuntu: the only thing is that now if all bots happen to be opped at the same time when someone joins proxy-users, they'll spam three +e's rather than just one
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, because it keeps getting hit, i assume
<elkbuntu> or siphoned into the channel
<LjL> or because it doesn't just look for people in -read-topic, but also people in #ubuntu... in which case, that's not right
<LjL> uhm but no, it does only trigger when the quarantine channel is joined...
<elkbuntu> anyway, it's well past my bedtime. i wake in 6hrs.
<elkbuntu> cyas
<LjL> night
<Myrtti> tata
<LjL> that's completely not right, i don't have an "ubuntu" joining -read-topic since february
<LjL> oooh it's when they quit irc
<LjL> hmm now why had i put that there?
<LjL> random idea for floodbots gimmick - monitoring ubuntu.com, help., packages., archive. and any other important sites for downtime, and putting any in the topic
<ompaul> topic them
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul>  !bottopic foo etc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> :)
<jrib> and then can we have them yell READ THE TOPIC if someone asks whether one of those sites is up?
<LjL> jrib: sure!
 * Myrtti huggles Mez
<Myrtti> wb
 * Mez huggles back
<Mez> ty
<Mez> I had to reboot ym server... forgot to start ctrlproxy agian
<Myrtti> hm, true, I should reboot my home server
<bazhang> oi
<Myrtti> whut
<bazhang> -br user wanting to say 'oi' to us all
<LjL> this nifty chanserv stack, topicappend and topicprepend, it doesn't have a pop operation as well....?
<Myrtti> uf
<Myrtti> damn I need to vacuum more often here
<Myrtti> had to reconnect the headless homeserver to a keyboard and display so I can type the encryption passwords >__<
<Mez> KFM switch?
<Myrtti> why bother
<Mez> KVM *
<Myrtti> I had 70 days uptime
<Myrtti> woo.
<PriceChild> ubottu: sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * Myrtti cries
<Myrtti> he is sweet, but OH so annoying
<bazhang> minus the sweet
 * Myrtti screams
<Myrtti> MY BRAIN HURTS
<Myrtti> I see idiocy in three languages. the PAIN
<bazhang> why will no one read any links :(
<jpds> My brains hurts too, python-launchpadlib is more broken than Hurd
 * jpds looks at #kubuntu.
 * Myrtti refuses to look at #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> mehmet in #k looks like trouble
<jpds> bazhang: Some people are just clueless.
<bazhang> he is not clueless.
<bazhang> asmajala is our old friend manuelperez
<jpds> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42204/
<bazhang> jpds, he can speak english, and is already in ubuntu-es; we had this trouble last week in #u and #k with him.
<ompaul> bazhang, white_eagle had a ban before iirc
<bazhang> he did indeed ompaul both in #u and -ot
<ompaul> my memories are not good
 * ompaul goes back to working on SFD
<bazhang> he left me with some bad ones too
<ompaul> I asked the domain squatter what did they want for softwarefreedomday.com and they said 500 US I thought I can do a lot more for Free Software with 500 than give it to a squatter
<ompaul> so I more or less told them 50 USD or no deal but they have to work that out
<ompaul> they are paying 6-10 dollars a year
<ompaul> for it
<ompaul> so let them pay
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (FineGirl1)
<Myrtti> omg I've not had this much fun watching an IRC channel for a long long time
<Myrtti> too bad very few of you can share the fun
<Myrtti> heated discussion about oil prices and energy and traveling expenses going at -se :-D
<Myrtti> great fun
<Myrtti> is Azamat a bot?
<Flannel> Not yet
 * Myrtti tests
<Myrtti> he is not, but is trying something that I'm not too happy about
<Flannel> Trying to get ops in channel?
<Myrtti> either that or alerting us
<ubottu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (Azamat)
<Flannel> psh
<Flannel> so trigger happy when not necessary
<Myrtti> mute would've sufficed
<Myrtti> I think
<Myrtti> talking of which
<Flannel> Myrtti: kick to show him we mean business, he's not troublesome enough with enough frequency for a mute to be effective without it being around for a while
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> wth
<Myrtti> lumm!?=*@*.servergirl.net!#ubuntu-ops  on #ubuntu-offtopic in Bantracker...
<Myrtti> but not in /bans
<Flannel> Floodbots missed the unban then
<Flannel> or, something else fun.
<Flannel> if you set it -b it should be good enough for FB, and wont hurt the channel
 * Myrtti pokes Nafallo with https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nordic/+members
<ikonia> @bansearch necrolancer
<ubottu> No matches found for necrolancer!*@* in any channel
<LjL> what does floodbot have to do with unbans...?
<Flannel> LjL: I meant ubottu, go away :P
<Myrtti> SHUUUNN
<Flannel> That does explain why "floodbot" was so awkward to type
<Myrtti> shun the non believer
<LjL> and talking about trigger happiness...
<Myrtti> POIT!
<Myrtti> NNNARF!
<LjL> Myrtti: too much coffee again?
<Myrtti> yup
<LjL> i see
<Myrtti> and bored to pieces
<Myrtti> but emacs is full of love
<LjL> well, i'll fix that by going get a cuba libre
<LjL> emacs is not all there is to life
<LjL> seriously
<Myrtti> but it does my python so nicely
 * Myrtti sips her strawberry milk and enjoys ♥ 
<Dave2> enjoying heart, eh?
<Myrtti> yours om nom nom
<Dave2> ...</23 minutes late>
<Dave2> Mine's defective, I wouldn't eat it.
<Dave2> That, and one of the valves isn't even mine.
<Myrtti> but the strawberry milk was delish
<Flannel> sigh wols.
<Myrtti> !pida
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pida
<Myrtti> !info pida
<ubottu> pida (source: pida): Python Integrated Development Application, a Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-2 (hardy), package size 416 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<Myrtti> Mez: ^
<Flannel> Myrtti: -ot might use your lovely presence
<Myrtti> Flannel: who should I shoot?
<Flannel> Myrtti: HS would be the one
<Mez> Myrtti, try Komodo Edit.. manual install, but VERY nice IDE
<Myrtti> Mez: but PIDA is full of emacs/vim goodness!
<Mez> so is komodo... it uses things that feel like emacs shortcuts anyways
<Myrtti> Mez: but pida *has* emacs in it.
<Myrtti> (and is this a silly discussion or what?)
 * Myrtti blinks
<Mez> ^K ^G for example...
<Mez> (goto definition)
<Mez> #(most useful feature ever)
<Myrtti> see!
<Myrtti> emacs wins
<Myrtti> idiot totally distracted from racist bull at -ot with the power of emacs!
<Myrtti> WIN!
<Flannel> eh, hes still being stupid though.
<Flannel> although, I supppose less-offensive stupidity
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> looks like forums get to deal with him now
 * Myrtti laughs out loud
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> that was funny
<ompaul> watch white_eagle if he comes back to #ubuntu
<ompaul> cheers
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-24
<ubottu> RebelZero called the ops in #ubuntu (Ztqc_qMe671)
<Pici> dealt with
<jpds> And he's coming back.
<ubottu> Whitor called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> teadict called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> qpt called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Amaranth> nalioth: kline?
<nalioth> Amaranth: you betcha
<nalioth> that crap isn't tolerated
<ubottu> In ubottu, boss_mc said: no, sound is If you're having problems with sound, see !pulse for Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and above or see !alsa for Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) or below -  For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> In ubottu, boss_mc said: no, alsa is First ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<ubottu> In ubottu, boss_mc said: no, pulse is PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD.  It is the default sound server for Ubuntu 8.10 (Interpid Ibex) and above - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions - See http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup for advice for configuring particular programs
<boss_mc> That is just a suggestion for the new factoids
<nalioth> thanks, boss_mc
<boss_mc> the pulseaudio ubuntu page needs updating too
<boss_mc> the current !sound advice does more harm than good imho
<boss_mc> the !pulse factoid could also mention paman/padevchooser (very useful for fault finding and stream control)
<boss_mc> well, I leave it in your capable hands :)
<maco> boss_mc: padevchooser is going away, i believe
<maco> just checked, yeah, its deprecated
<Bacta> Hi I'm wanting to enquire about my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> What about it?
<Bacta> I was unbanned in the channel and now the ban is back on
<Flannel> I believe it was already explained as an issue with servers synching.
<bazhang> Flannel, the ban was removed, then servers synced and rebanned him elky wished someone with access in ot to fix it
<Flannel> Ah.  Without capitalization, there it is.
<Flannel> Bacta: I've removed it
<Flannel> Bacta: Be sure you can join that channel and talk, so I know there's nothing else out there I need to hunt down
<Bacta> Thanks Flannel, appreciate it
<Flannel> Bacta: You're good to go it looks like.  If there's nothing else we can do for you today, please part here.  Thanks.
<Bacta> Thanks
<Myrtti> watch out for Jamesq123, might pull something up his sleeve
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fahadsadah said: ubottu: unofficial is Unofficial repos contain software that Ubntu devs don't have control over, and can contain malicious software.
<tanveer> how do i make icons for ubuntu
<ikonia> tanveer: hello there
<ikonia> tanveer: you're not actaully in a support channel your in the operators channel
<ikonia> tanveer: if you could hang on for a moment I'll see if I can see why you are here, unless you know why
<tanveer> well why am i here?
<ikonia> I'm just looking now
<ikonia> ahhh I see now, just a moment please.
<tanveer> im ban or something
<ikonia> ahh yes, you where forwarded here because you persisted with your discussion of illegal software
<tanveer> oh yh
<tanveer> so what do i do
<tanveer> its been 2 months
<ikonia> yes, it was a ban forward here due to you repeated disscussion about warez/illegal software,
<ikonia> yes, its been two months but I can see you've ban dodged to get around the ban rather than discuss it in here - which is why this has only just been higlighted
<tanveer> so do i just quit and go..
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> I was just typing a response
<ikonia> just tried to ban dodge straight away
<ikonia> trying to get him in a pm
<bazhang> the ftp brute-forcing crew seem to originate in #ubuntu-dz (rohff , check45, check208, sithran )
<bazhang> have rohff in PM now
<bazhang> he has admitted to running a bot, says he meant no malice; should I ask him to join here? would any of the senior operators like to discuss with him?
<bazhang> elky, eviljussi01 Pici ^^
<ikonia> just ask him to stop
<ikonia> you can't brute force and mean no harm
<ikonia> can't allow ubuntu channels to be used as a cracking club
<Pici> It was attempting brute force attacks on all uncloaked people who joined the channel
<genii> Ouchies. Very bad.
<ikonia> "no malice" doesn't really cut it for me
<ikonia> just explain it's his only warning before going to freenode
<bazhang> yes. he admitted it. he has said he will desist. Would you like him to join here was the question.
<ikonia> (in my opinion)
<Pici> I went to freenode about it, I'm not sure what they did about it.
<ikonia> he may want to talk to freenode about it then
<ikonia> if he's genuinly sorry about it
<Pici> I don't feel comfortable unbanning, nor do I understand how you could mean 'no malice' doing something like this
<bazhang> well then staff may wish to speak to rohff94 as he is currently active in #ubuntu-dz
<Pici> !dz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dz
<Pici> What country is dz?
<bazhang> algerian channel
<foo^bar> hey guys
<foo^bar> i can`t join #ubuntu
<nalioth> foo^bar: sure you can
<foo^bar> thank you nalioth
<foo^bar> again :P
<foo^bar> adios
<PoisonSerpent_> How would I get ubottu to join my channel?
<jussi01> PoisonSerpent_: which channel?
<PoisonSerpent_> Umm, #tektech
<jussi01> PoisonSerpent_: ubottu is strictly for official ubuntu channels, however you can create your own clone
<PoisonSerpent_> Oh.
<jussi01> !botclone | PoisonSerpent_
<ubottu> PoisonSerpent_: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<PoisonSerpent_> Hmm. Link is broken.. ?
<jussi01> works for me?
<jussi01> PoisonSerpent_: you can also use: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<PoisonSerpent_> Well, it redirects me to https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak, then says that it "Cannot display the page".
<jussi01> PoisonSerpent_: thats curious, as it is working fine here.
<PoisonSerpent_> Hmm.
<PoisonSerpent_> Hold on a sec.
<PoisonSerpent_> Yep, my internet connection is up (duh), there is no firewall blocking the site.. hmm.
<genii> That site works from here
<PoisonSerpent_> That is just weird.
<jussi01> PoisonSerpent_: try a different browser?
<PoisonSerpent_> Well, to get a clone, what would I have to do?
<PoisonSerpent_> Alright, hold on, let me pull up another browser.
<PoisonSerpent_> Sorry, I overloaded my router.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fahadsadah said: !icon is <alias>icons
<fahadsadah> Please can I have access to ubottu for factoid registration?>
<genii> fahadsadah: Your factoid suggestion has been sent to this channel already, it will be reviewed and may or may not be added to the database.
<fahadsadah> I was aware of that, I was asking to make the process easier.
<fahadsadah> I have suggested many factoids today alone.
<fahadsadah> (clarification: I was asking for access to make the process easier)
<genii> fahadsadah: The bot maintainer is currently not here.
<fahadsadah> OK, thanks.
<fahadsadah> Please can I have his/her nick, to try again later?
<genii> fahadsadah: I would suggest to just occasionally return and enquire. They will speak up if they feel so inclined.
<jussi01> You after me?
<jussi01> fahadsadah: what exactly are you suggesting?
<Seeker`> jussi01: they want to be added to the editor list for the bot, as they have suggested a large number of factoids today
<jussi01> fahadsadah: access for ubottu is left to a group of trusted operators because of previous abuse.
<Seeker`> by "many factoids", they mean 1 in the last 24 hours
<Seeker`> based on a /lastlog
<jussi01> and genii, you are welcome to point people to me :)
<jussi01> fahadsadah: do you have any further questions for the operators? if not, please respect our /topic
<Myrtti> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Myrtti> !icon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon
<Myrtti> !icon is <alias>icons
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<genii> jussi01: OK, I'll unleash them on you then when they show up wanting editor rights.... ;)
<Flannel> Hello Sir or Madam, One of my business associates has recently died, leaving a large sum of money open to claim in your country.  I would like to split it with you in exchange for your asssistance in retrieving it.  All you would need to do is send me $20 up front and give me editor access in ubottu....
<jussi01> *g*
<niko> jussi01: :)
<maco> guys, what's going on?
<maco> a whole bunch of channels im in are filling with lists of nicks
<maco> ....wait did a netsplit just happen?
<ikonia> it did
<maco> oh. so thats quassel's new way of showing that one happened. ok
<IdleOne> I have asked bdelin88 3 times to move to #ubuntu-offtopic and I am just being ignored. Can someone please ask him to move or leave
<ikonia> I'll sort it
<ikonia> IdleOne: thanks
<ikonia> maco: spoke to him in pm - should be sorted
<maco> who? the russian?
<ikonia> no the other guy
<maco> ejv?
<ikonia> yup
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-25
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ben64 said: ubottu, what is ubuntu?
<Bearshare> Hey
<Bearshare> ops?
<Bearshare> I've been a good boy I'd like to be unbanned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Bearshare, you would need to speak to the operators that banned you
<KB1JWQ>  /lastlog bearshare
<Bearshare> I cant do that I was banned
<KB1JWQ> Heh, fail. :)
<KB1JWQ> No, that was my error.  Ignore me.
<Bearshare> I dont remember who banned me
<bazhang> Bearshare, generally speaking, trolling in other channels and asking for trolling tips is not a confidence builder when you say you have been well behaved
<Bearshare> When did I do that? I must have been joking
<bazhang> Bearshare, just now and earlier in ##hardware
<bazhang> rohff94, hi, thanks for joining
<Bearshare> What?
<rohff94> no welcome , i am happy to be with you
<Bearshare> I am banned in hardware
<Bearshare> or rather devoiced
<bazhang> Bearshare, you are welcome to discuss with jussi01 for the #ubuntu ban however
<Bearshare> where is he
<bazhang> rohff94, just a moment please
<rohff94> ok bazhang
<bazhang> Bearshare, he does not seem to be around right now, please try re-joining this channel later.
<Bearshare> No
<Bearshare> Unban me from ubuntu offtopic
<Flannel> Bearshare: That's not how this works
<bazhang> Bearshare, ban removals are not on-demand
<Bearshare> They were with ##mac and I was banned there for MONTHS
<Flannel> Bearshare: this isn't ##mac, nor is it ##hardware.
<Bearshare> what exactly were my reasons for being banned from ubuntu and ubuntu-offtopic?
<nalioth> Bearshare: you've been requested to return when jussi01 is around
<nalioth> to return, you must leave
<Bearshare> no
<Flannel> bantracker is difficult on w3m.  Although, thank you jussi01, it's much better than it used to be.
<Flannel> s/difficult/slow/
<bazhang> rohff94, as we discussed yesterday, you and your bots are banned in #ubuntu , yet I saw you ban-evading there again yesterday after our conversation when you said you would stop.
<rohff94> if i good understand you are banned me and now i have juste retire me from black list !!
<rohff94> you have juste
<bazhang> rohff94, there are several bans from repeated ban evasion, and again yesterday after you said you would stop; the main issue is your accessing other users ftp servers (either yourself or via your bot) as well as having a non-permitted bot in the channel.
<bazhang> rohff94, these are all issues we discussed yesterday
<rohff94> what do you want to explain me, i am banned for long times or not ? sorry but i ddon't spack english very well
<rohff94> i translate with google
<rohff94> yesterday i told you that i was sopped
<rohff94> stopped
<bazhang> rohff94, until the issue with the unauthorized bot's activity by your self is cleared up, the bans won't be removed (ie trying to access their ftp servers)
<bazhang> rohff94, yes, you told me that, but then you re-joined the channel using a different IP address again.
<rohff94> no it was not me
<rohff94> i have one word
<bazhang> rohff94, sure it was. I checked it carefully myself
<rohff94> i want to explain you something
<rohff94> juste 2 minutes
<rohff94> please
<bazhang> rohff94, please do
<rohff94> Yesterday I told you I stopped, if I really wanted to fuck the trouble I would have done and you can not stop me, I have multiple IP addresses not only from (Algeria) but from many access in the world, i am security professional, I made this bot for  my little brother, it was just a test for showing to my little borther a security vulnirabilites  and i never test again
<rohff94> it juste for that
<rohff94> i dont make anything in theme server
<bazhang> rohff94, and you just ban evaded again 25 minutes ago.
<rohff94> i have just come
<rohff94> you can say my IP
<rohff94> ok man
<rohff94> i am tired it's 03:02
<rohff94> have a good night
<bazhang> repeated ban evasion, threats of more above ^^ seems staff should have a look at this ; rohff94 frequents #ubuntu-dz
<Flannel> bazhang: @mark it
<Flannel> (as well)
<mnaines> I have a problem with an admin
<bazhang> mnaines, you wish to discuss the channel policies of not allowing other linux support in #ubuntu ?
<mnaines> I am disputing your violation of the code of conduct and your muting me for debating your refusal to assist a fellow Linux user in need AFTER he specifically said the rooms you directed him to were dead or dying
<bazhang> mnaines, it is the channel policy; I asked you to join here long before you were muted.
<mnaines> bazhang, since when does channel policy trump common sense?
<mnaines> The user in question specifically stated the rooms you directed him to were not as active as this one and he felt he could not get the help he needed in those rooms
<mnaines> That is why I questioned you
<genii> mnaines: If you feel compelled to help a user with a different dist you can always /join #theirdistname  and assist them there
<mnaines> Here is the user's exact statement from my logs: (07:58:38 PM) _20eric06_: Look, I'm asking here because there is nowhere else to ask, and there is barely any people here active so I don't see why I can't get any help for my DamnSmallLinux, so I'll start off saying that no, I'm not using Ubuntu
<mnaines> genii, Mr. Eric was refused help simply because he was not using Ubuntu despite the fact he stated there was nowhere else for him to ask
<genii> mnaines: At that point in the conversation you could have told them something to the effect: Hang on and I'll join you in #damnsmalllinux and assist. Anyone who wanted to help them could have.
<mnaines> genii: Several other members of #ubuntu tried to assist him, but bazhang kept insisting he seek help elsewhere
<bazhang> I am in there at the moment, and he has not asked for any assistance.
<mnaines> genii: I know nothing about damnsmalllinux so I could not have helped him anyway
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ([SomikadzE])
<mnaines> genii: His question was something about hooking up a DSL connection
<mnaines> bazhang, knowing your attitude towards him, he probably got fed up and signed offline...I would have, too
<genii> mnaines: The question he had is unimportant. The crux of the matter is that the channel policy is that the channel is for assistance with Ubuntu and not other distributions.
<bazhang> mnaines, he is still in there. you are welcome to join us to resolve his issue
<genii> bazhang: Exactly.
<mnaines> genii, that is why I am questioning it...People are acting like its some sort of "members only" club or something, and that refusal to help a fellow Linux user in need is why I am upset...He specifically said he cannot get help elsewhere
<mnaines> genii: since when did following the rules mean doing away with common sense?
<bazhang> mnaines, it is a ubuntu support only channel.
<mnaines> Which is more important to you, ensuring Linux users get the help they need, or following the channel rules to the letter?
<bazhang> the channel rules.
<mnaines> Why am I not surprised?
<bazhang> they can get help in ##linux or #theirdistro
<mnaines> This is what happens when a "members-only" mentality meets a "help others regardless" mentality
<genii> mnaines: Someone may have taken pity on him and wanted to assist which is fine. but not to assist in the ubuntu channel. Any other, whether the one for what dist they need help with, or some -offtopic or even by private message.
<mnaines> genii: Clearly you did not understand me
<mnaines> genii: Why I questioned bazhang was because the user in question specifically said he had nowhere else to go for help
<Flannel> mnaines: Support of other distros in #ubuntu causes additional noise, and can cause problems when there are differences in the way of doing something.
<Flannel> mnaines: Someone can come in, midway through support, and either a) learn something inaccurate for ubuntu, or b) attempt to assist, and assume Ubuntu, and then help incorrectly.
<bazhang> mnaines, channel policy was in place long before I joined up :)
<genii> mnaines: "common sense" is to ask for help in the appropriate channel. If that fails a plea in a non-appropriate channel is fine. But giving the actuasl support there is not fine or common-sense because it is irrelevant to the channel purpose.
<Flannel> It's a problem for not only the other people getting support, but also for the individuals who are being offtopic (even if that offtopicness is support for something else)
<mnaines> Flannel: (07:58:38 PM) _20eric06_: Look, I'm asking here because there is nowhere else to ask, and there is barely any people here active so I don't see why I can't get any help for my DamnSmallLinux, so I'll start off saying that no, I'm not using Ubuntu  <<<He was very specific in what distribution he was using
<Flannel> mnaines: Yes, what about my above statement did you not understand?
<mnaines> Flannel: What part of my point do you not understand?  He had nowhere else to go for help
<Flannel> mnaines: There's #ubuntu-offtopic if no where else.
<nalioth> mnaines: i disagree.  there are several other channels he could have received help in
<mnaines> How would you all feel if you needed help, you had no place to go for help, and nobody would help you?
<Flannel> But as I said, people don't always read scrollback, please read all of what I said before replying.
<Flannel> mnaines: I wouldn't go to #debian and ask about SuSE stuff.
<Flannel> Another channel I'm in has this factoid: I tried to buy a Renault in a Renault shop, but there were no salesmen available, so I came into this Ford shop. Why won't you sell me a Renault?!
<Flannel> mnaines: The correct help for said person is to direct them to a venue in which they *can* get help.
<mnaines> Flannel, which did not happen...The rooms in question are nowhere near as active
<Flannel> If no one's in the DSL channel, and you feel like helping, enter the DSL channel and provide DSL support.
<mnaines> Flannel: I know nothing about DSL, so I could not help him...
<nalioth> that does not put the onus of help upon us, mnaines
<Flannel> mnaines: I'm not really sure why you think #ubuntu is a catch-all channel.
<mnaines> Flannel, go into Yahoo chat rooms for a few weeks and you will see what I mean...Most of Yahoo's chat rooms are either dead or they have destabilized so much nobody stays on the room topic anymore
<Flannel> mnaines: I don't see how that relates at all.
<Flannel> *surely* people out there use DSL, and provide DSL support.  I can't imagine that there's a population of zero.
<nalioth> mnaines: #ubuntu is for support of Ubuntu for all the reasons stated above.  "off topic support" (which includes damnsmallinux) may start in #ubuntu-offtopic, and can also be had in ##linux
<mnaines> Flannel: Go into the DSL room and compare its activity to that of Ubuntu and you will see what I mean
<nalioth> for DSL issues, there are ##networking and ##hardware
<nalioth> mnaines: is there anything else?
<Flannel> mnaines: some rooms are bigger than others, what's your point?
<Flannel> nalioth: damn small linux, not digital subscriber line ;)
<mnaines> nalioth: Actually, there is...Why do you guys keep treating these rooms like "members-only" clubs?  Why do you think following the rules to the letter is more important than ensuring people get help
<Flannel> mnaines: Remaining ontopic is important everywhere.
<nalioth> mnaines: we are getting circular here.  is there anything else we can help you with?
<mnaines> Flannel: It may be important, but you have to ask yourself which is more important, staying on room topic or helping those who need it
<Flannel> mnaines: Even if you don't agree with channel policies, you're expected to follow them (or you're free to not follow them, if you're willing to live with the consequences)
<genii> mnaines: We are all members of the linux club. Anyone who wanted to assist could have offered to. But not to assist in the #ubuntu channel proper with an unrelated distribution.
<bazhang> mnaines, you have been unmuted; please remain on topic in #ubuntu
<mnaines> Flannel: I know what the rules are...I did not come here to debate the rules...I came in here to question why a fellow Linux user did not get the help they needed all because they did not stay on topic
<Flannel> mnaines: Because being offtopic isn't allowed.
<mnaines> This place reminds me of Microsoft Tech Support...If its not a Microsoft product, they don't know anything about it and can't or won't help you
<nalioth> mnaines: #ubuntu is confusing enough as it is.  to add DSL/Gentoo/debian/fedora/etc support into the mix would make it simply unusable.  is there anything else we can help you with?
<Flannel> elaborating on that last statement a bit, when it becomes unusuable, *no* one gets proper support.
<genii> mnaines: If you go to MS Win2K support and are using XP they refer you to XP support.
<mnaines> genii: And the XP support is nonexistant...People in that room have no idea what they are talking about
<Flannel> Just like if you ask about bug triage, we refer you to #ubuntu-bugs
<Flannel> mnaines: And that's the fault of the 2K people why?
<mnaines> I've been a Windows user since Windows 3.x/MS-DOS Shell days and I've seen time and time again people know nothing about Windows
<mnaines> I've even been Windows tech support myself...Its all scripted
<mnaines> Microsoft gives their tech support people a script and whenever someone calls, you have to read from that script
<mnaines> If the problem isn't on the script, you're stuck
<nalioth> mnaines: is there anything else we can help you with?  if not, please respect our /topic
<mnaines> Basically, my point here is this...I've been on both ends of the tech support field, so I know how hard it is for people to get the help they need
<mnaines> Its not as simple as directing them to a room dedicated to their problem
<mnaines> It would be like calling the police and instead getting told you're outside their jurisdiction so the county sheriff is responding instead and the nearest sheriff's office is over an hour away...Good luck getting the help you need
<nalioth> mnaines: if you do not have another topic, please part the channel
<genii> Bleh.
<bazhang> ##linux-overflow ?
<Flannel> He was standoffish the other day too, but I don't remember what about.
<Flannel> nothing terribly important
<bazhang> chatting about hardware iirc
<genii> I must be cranky, thats the second person I wanted to just slap around for their annoyance factor
<bazhang> hehe
 * bazhang hands genii a big mug of coffee
<genii> Yay, coffee!!!
<genii> bazhang: Thanks, needed that
<bazhang> genii, just waking up myself :)
<nalioth> mnaines: can we help you?
<mnaines> Yeah...Explain to me what this code of conduct means and why ops can violate it but nobody else can: We expect members of the Ubuntu community to be respectful when dealing with other contributors as well as with people outside the Ubuntu project, and with users of Ubuntu.
<mnaines> Notice the "As well as with people outside the Ubuntu project" section
<nalioth> mnaines: i am sorry if you did not understand our previous conversation.  there's really not much else to say on this.
<mnaines> nalioth: you are all about following the rules to the letter, which is what our previous discussion was about, and it puzzles me as to why that particular rule is routinely violated
<Flannel> mnaines: If you believe the CoC has been violated, you can file a complaint with the CC and they'll investigate it.
<nalioth> mnaines: i suggest you reread what was said in here earlier
<mnaines> nalioth: one last thing before I go - Respect has to be earned, just like money
 * genii sips his coffee and tries to recover the last 10 minutes of his life
<elky> Flannel, you mean the IRCC, right?
<Flannel> I meant the CC, but IRCC would be valid.  Depends on how he wants to frame his complaint, a CC violation, where we're all eating babies, or challenging the IRC guidelines, which tell people to eat babies.
 * genii feels sudden hunger pangs
<nalioth> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/21/sears_baby_roaster/
<genii> nalioth: Really?
 * nalioth is only the reporter
<genii> Ah, their site got defaced. Still funny.
<jdong> genii: apparently the site accepts certain user input as a part of the rendering cache.
<genii> Must be IIS
<genii> ;)
<mnaines> I found one useful benefit from helping people with off-topic or even on-topic stuff
<mnaines> I think of it as "teaching a classroom"...In a room as large as #ubuntu, there are most likely other people with similar problems, so rather than having to assist each of them individually, they can all learn from the help one guy is getting with that very problem
<mnaines> Makes the whole process go a lot faster
<Flannel> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Flannel> yes, we know that.
<genii> I have a feeling they'll just keep popping in all night hammering on the same subject.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> he pre-emptively PM'ed me before this latest 'update'
<bazhang> I need a break
<genii> I'm out for tonight ...  break a leg
<MsMaco> jussi01: you around?
<bazhang> hehe
<MsMaco> his quassel core is too new for karmic's quassel client as of umm... 2200 UTC today
<MsMaco> er, yesterday
<elky> MsMaco, good day, sir.
 * elky hides behind bazhang
<MsMaco> this'd be the two different clients thing
<MsMaco> the quassel core is online as maco and i cant connect quassel client to it because the core has a newer protocol
<bazhang> oh that's cool. so you can connect from anywhere to that core?
 * genii hears some complaint about the quassel core and comes back
<MsMaco> yeah
<MsMaco> its like a gui version of screen/irssi
<genii> MsMaco: I had to recompile tonight as well for it, he updated the core to protocol 10
<MsMaco> yeah i see that
<MsMaco> he's obviously not running karmic on tehre, cuz karmic has matching core & client
<genii> MsMaco: I'm running Karmic here. I got the snapshot tar from the quassel git site, untarred and did cmake then a make and sudo make install which added the right one
<MsMaco> ok
<genii> MsMaco: http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=snapshot;h=e866d53f275ece64b7c6d173f4135876835caea7;sf=tgz               which gets the snapshot
<MsMaco> today's?
<genii> Yup
<bazhang> mnaines is seriously getting on my nerves with all his directives
<genii> something like from 4 hours ago
<genii> bazhang: Well, if they are the ones willing to "hold their hands" of the users which need that, it will keep them busy and out of trouble
<bazhang> genii, oddly enough, for all his talk of 'teaching to the classroom' if he is stumped he advises users to 'just google it' :/
<genii> Hypocrite :)
<bazhang> ah he quit
<genii> :)
<genii> MsMaco: You OK with the compiling or need me to hang around ? midnight here and work tomorrow
<MsMaco> i can compile alright. im thinking i might just package it to avoid spew
<genii> OK, cool
<genii> Goodnight (again )
<bazhang> night :)
<ikonia> work time - please keep an eye on vince in #ubuntu
<genii> bazhang: Ah, you got him (Nehyx)
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Nehyx continues to flood/spam #ubuntu)
<bazhang> genii, waiting for him this time
<genii> :)
<bazhang> looks like he wants to get #kubuntu as well
<genii> Bah
<Nehyx> hello
<Nehyx> sorry for flood in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Nehyx> I was angry, I spoke with staff
<Myrtti> and?
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nehyx> just say sorrry
<Nehyx> elky: I know
<Nehyx> but I was angry at this moment
<elky> and what makes us sure that you're not going to lash out like that every time you're angry?
<Nehyx> elky: I am saying sorry, I am not asking unban
<Myrtti> great
<elky> ah ok.
<Myrtti> apology acknowledged
<elky> well thanks for the apology.
<Nehyx> I know, I flooded, and I should be banned
<Myrtti> surprisingly, you are
<Nehyx> yeah
<elky> it's more than just flooding too, you staged a personal attack and said awful things as well.
<Nehyx> I know
<Nehyx> ok, I go now
<Nehyx> thanks for your time and sorry
<elky> i'd like to see an apology from him to erUSUL before that's lifted, because that just played out as 'sorry for flooding' with 'oh yeah, that too' tacked on when the other issues were mentioned.
<mneptok> elky: sorry i spilled some coffee on your counter. and yeah, i guess i'm sorry for stabbing you repeatedly with that truck, too.
<elky> mneptok, the only thing missing is 'but'
<mneptok> a lot of women tell me that. can;t you just love me for my mind?
<jussi01> elky: mark on the bt then ;)
<elky> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<elky> @mark Nehyx <elky> i'd like to see an apology from him to erUSUL before that's lifted, because that just played out as 'sorry for flooding' with 'oh yeah, that too' tacked on when the other issues were mentioned.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<niko> elky: perhaps you remember, on #ubuntu-irc http://pastebin.com/d155b8303
<ikonia> niko: well noted
<genii> Hehe "composting_manager" as opposed to "compositing_manager" has to be one of my favourite typos
<topyli> you use a composting window damager
<genii> Yes, I admit it :)
<they> could be "composting mangler"
<niko> or mono capable
<genii> eagles has been allowed back into #k I see
<jussi01> genii: you have checked its not an accidental ban evade?
<jussi01> JanC: juliux Nafallo, we are clearing out all idlers as per what was decided RE: core channels at the last IRC meeting. If you are not an operator in one of the channels listed on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Scope then we politely ask you to leave. If you are and need voice, please ping one of the IRCC members and we will voice you.
 * genii ponders "accidental" in the same sentence as "ban evade"
<jussi01> genii: just check it ;)
<maco> isps reset dhcp leases sometimes. its possible
<maco> where it = accidental ban evasion
<Myrtti> oh christ, I'm an op on too many of those channels
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> maco: exactly my point
<Flannel> I don't see a ban (even a removed one) in #k
<genii> Flannel: Thats what I'm also seeing. I thought ikonia had +b him in a number of different channels including #k
<Flannel> theres one on k-devel
<Flannel> Might check the ban list in the channel, just to make sure
<maco> can i touch the bantracker yet?
<jussi01> maco: hrm, I got lazy, so unless tsimpson has sorted you
<jussi01> maco: can you try @login here?
<maco> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<maco> that looks like no
<jussi01> right. lemme see...
<ikonia> mnaines: hey - thanks for joining
<mnaines> I'm not in a good mood today...All I am going to say is, respect has to be earned
<ikonia> and you've not earned it
<ikonia> it's a two way street
<ikonia> respect the rules of the channel and there won't be any problems
<mnaines> I feel no need to earn it if I am not going to get it in return
<ikonia> you where spoken to politley
<ikonia> you where advised/requested to keep the channel topic
<ikonia> that was polite and respectful
<mnaines> I've been back-stabbed so many times I don't trust anyone but myself anymore
<maco> mnaines: do you feel the need to remain in that channel? if so, follow its rules
<ikonia> that is not a reason to not follow the rules
<mnaines> ikonia: I come from Yahoo's chat rooms...I'm a newbie to IRC...In Yahoo's chat rooms, people are allowed to talk about whatever they want, even if it is off-topic
<ikonia> mnaines: that's understandable
<ikonia> !guidelines > mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines, please see my private message
<juliux> jussi01: ok, just for the recors you can reach the ops for the german channels at #ubuntu-de-op
<ikonia> mnaines: check out the guidlines ubottu has just sent you in a pm
<ikonia> mnaines: also - check /topic in #ubuntu, it's a good starter
<ikonia> mnaines: the bottom line is support discussion only, no bad language, and be polite to people
<mnaines> I have bot sentry enabled...I can't get IMs from people not on my contact list
<Flannel> !guidelines
<maco> then you may want to add ubottu
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> !guidelines | mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines: please see above
<ikonia> ha
<mnaines> I know what the rules are...We went over this yesterday
<ikonia> then why are you not respecting them
<ikonia> and why are you using being new and not knowing as an excuse
<mnaines> ikonia: Maybe I should be the one asking why you're thinking of these rooms as "members-only clubs" where if you don't have Ubuntu or don't talk about Ubuntu, you don't belong
<maco> mnaines: #ubuntu-offtopic exists for a reason
<ikonia> mnaines: it's not a members only club - it's an ubuntu only support channel
<ikonia> mnaines: if you can't deal with that fact - then don't join the channel
<ikonia> mnaines: it's that simple - I'm not going to allow last nights ranting continue
<mnaines> The reason its so crowded is you have both experienced Ubuntu users and Ubuntu newbies and there's no channel for the newbies to go
<ikonia> mnaines: the channel works fine as is
<maco> you've got it a bit backwards. that channel is full of newbie questions being answered. advanced questions are the ones that get fewer answers, but then advanced questions tend to just get googled anyway
<ikonia> mnaines: anyway - I hope I've made the conditions of using the #ubuntu channel clear now,
<ikonia> mnaines: please feel free to return to using it if you feel you can follow the rules of the channel
<mnaines> maco, I've always held the belief that there is no such thing as a stupid question, and I was raised to help people regardless...My parents would have puppies if they found out I was turning someone in need away simply because they didn't talk about anything I knew
<maco> mnaines: so then help people in there instead of gabbing about your street cred
<mnaines> maco, last time I tried that, I got muted because the subject wasn't on-topic
<ikonia> mnaines: please feel free to re-join #ubuntu as long as you feel you can abide by the rules
<ikonia> mnaines: I only asked you here to make it %100 clear the rules and that you understand them
<ikonia> you have acknolwedged you have, it is now your choice if you follow them or not
<mnaines> Maybe you should read the rules yourself, especially the one about respecting others...It specifically says "We expect all channel users to treat others with respect and consideration.  This includes people outside the ubuntu project"
<maco> i have seen no signs of disrespect
<ikonia> mnaines: I have treated you with respect and politley
<mnaines> So you don't call turning someone away simply because they don't use Ubuntu a sign of disrespect?
<ikonia> I feel it importatnt to be %100 clear with the terms and conditions
<ikonia> mnaines: no - that is following the channels topic
<ikonia> mnaines: this will not be discussed again
<ikonia> mnaines: you have a choice - follow the channel topic/rules - or don't use the channel
<ikonia> I'm being to the point as this was gone over in great detail last night
<maco> mnaines: let's say you call Dell for computer help...but you've got an HP, not a Dell.  Would you consider it disrespectful for them to tell you to call HP?
<mnaines> Oh, geez...Remind me never to come here again...If following the rules is more important than simple common sense and dignity, this is not a place I feel I am going to get adequate help
<ikonia> mnaines: it is your choice if you use the channel or not
<ikonia> mnaines: I'm just making you %100 aware for the conditions of using the channel
<mnaines> Maco, yes...I would expect them to at least give me information about a reputable HP dealer that I could go to
<ikonia> mnaines: I think this has been explained clearly now
<jussi01> Lads and Ladies, While I am sure you all mean well, its usually best to leave dealing with issues to one or maybe 2 people at a time. too many voices can be confusing and frustrating. PM'ing the op who is chatting to the uuser can be helpful if you feel they are missing something.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops mnaines had the rules of #ubuntu clearly explained
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> if mnaines starts of again, I would suggest removing him from the channel as he appears keen to make an issue
<ikonia> (for anyone reading back)
<genii> Flannel: mnaines is giving you grief again I see
<Flannel> And now he's banned
<genii> Was bound to happen, sadly
<mnaines> Ok...Now I'm pissed
<niko> sorry Flannel
<Flannel> niko: for what?
<mnaines> I got banned from Ubuntu because I was trying to tell someone the disadvantages to using Vista
<niko> for the quiet
<Flannel> niko: Oh, you're just faster than I am.  Ninja ops, and all.
<mnaines> Now people in that room are IMing me with things like "OMG!  You just got banned for hating Vista?"
<ikonia> mnaines: you where explained the topic of the channel quite clearly
<ikonia> mnaines: you where asked to stop
<ikonia> you continued to argue
<mnaines> ikonia: I was trying to explain to someone the disadvantages to using Vista...Its not my fault Flannel didn't want me to talk the guy out of using Vista
<ikonia> mnaines: no - you where not
<ikonia> mnaines: you where making things up about hardware costs and other random comments
<ikonia> mnaines: you where warned about this
<mnaines> ikonia: That was based on my own personal experiences
<ikonia> mnaines: you where starting a tedious anti-vista rant
<ikonia> mnaines: and you know it
<ikonia> mnaines: I suggest you take 48 hours out of #ubuntu to think about if you can abide by the rules of the channel one more time, then come back and discuss it with us
<mnaines> ikonia: Listen...This conflict arose because Flannel doesn't want me trying to talk someone out of using Vista...I've used it myself, I know what it requires...Don't think I'm stupid because I am not
<ikonia> I didn't say you where stupid
<mnaines> You're acting like I am
<ikonia> I said you where miss-leading someone and in my opinion trying to provoke anti-vista discussion
<ikonia> mnaines: you where spoke to less than an hour ago about the topic of #ubuntu - it is Ubuntu support only
<mnaines> Misleading?  How is explaining the disadvantages of a particular operating system misleading?
<ikonia> mnaines: you're not there to convince him of if he wants vista or not
<ikonia> nor to give out random figures as to how much it costs to run a vista PC
<mnaines> ikonia: The individual in question was discussing dual-booting Vista and Ubuntu because he needs photoshop for work
<ikonia> mnaines: ok - so help him dual boot
<ikonia> or offer gimp
<mnaines> ikonia, I did offer Gimp, but he said he needs photoshop
<ikonia> ok - so help him dual boot and help with wine
<mnaines> I asked him how much RAM he had and he said 2GB, and from my own personal experience, the Windows Vista Aero Desktop required at least that much
<ikonia> maybe even offer advise that windows may not be the best tool for him
<ikonia> that's not ubuntu's concern
<ikonia> he wasn't asking for help with windows
<ikonia> he was asking for help with ubuntu
<ikonia> help him dual boot, point him to ##windows for windows support / advice
<mnaines> His original question was how to get GRUB to read the MBR after installing Vista
<ikonia> mnaines: ok - so help with that
<mnaines> I don't even know that myself...
<jussi01> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> So, let someone else answer it
<ikonia> mnaines: then don't comment
<ikonia> mnaines: let someone who does know help
<mnaines> ikonia: The reason I'm upset is because I feel I got banned for telling someone the disadvantages to a particular program or configuration...Something I have yet to see anyone in that room do
<ikonia> mnaines: someone asked for help with grub you asked to see his system spec to see if he could dual boot
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> mnaines: then you went on telling people about your windows experience and costs
<mnaines> I don't ever recommend dual-booting...I'm a tech support guy myself and I have not once even recommended it to any of my clients
<ikonia> mnaines: I suggest you take 48 hours out of #ubuntu and think about if you can participate in #ubuntu without becoming an issue
<ikonia> mnaines: if you don't recommend it - be quiet and let someone who CAN and WILL help him help it
<ikonia> mnaines: I don't support wubi - so I ignore wubi questions unless I'm confident I can resolve them
<mnaines> ikonia: Why should I let other people blow sunshine up another person's ringpiece?
<ikonia> mnaines: helping someone is not blowing sunshine up someones bottom
<ikonia> mnaines: so - I'll make this clear now as it's clear you have your own ajenda
<ikonia> mnaines: take 48 hours out of #ubuntu and think about if and how you want to rejoin the channel
<ikonia> then come back and discuss it.
<mnaines> ikonia: My agenda is telling people the whole truth about a particular product or feature, not trying to talk them into using it...I tell them the whole truth about something then let them decide from there if they want to use it
<ikonia> mnaines: then you won't be able to participate in the #ubuntu channel at this time
<mnaines> Clearly you guys have never dealt with people like me who actually have enough common sense to let people decide for themselves what they want AFTER they are given all the information they need to make their decision
<ikonia> mnaines: please come back if you feel you can abide by the channel rules
<mnaines> ikonia, its not that I don't want to abide by the channel rules, its that you guys are being way too strict about these rules...
<mnaines> I've never seen people as narrow-minded as you guys
<ikonia> mnaines: if you don't like the channel rules, I suggest there are plenty of other channels where you guidence may be more ontopic
<mnaines> You guys give new meaning to "my way or the highway"
<mnaines> I don't disagree with the channel rules...I disagree with how they are enforced
<mnaines> There is a difference
<ikonia> mnaines: ok - well please come back if you feel you can abide by how the ubuntu channel rules are managed
<mnaines> I'm not saying I can't or won't abide by the rules...I'm saying I feel you guys are being way too strict about the rules...Ease up and let people help if they can
<ikonia> mnaines: no
<ikonia> mnaines: the channel rules are for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> mnaines: that has been made clear to you
<ikonia> mnaines: there are other channels available if you feel this is too strict a policy
<mnaines> I understand that...But since when did "support" mean selling someone on a particular product or configuration?
<ikonia> mnaines: no-one sold him anything. He asked for dual boot help, you offered him gimp, he said he WANTED windows, you went on to tell him, he didn't and the fantasty costs
<ikonia> mnaines: anyway - I've made my poisition clear now
<ikonia> mnaines: please come back if and when you feel you can abide by the policy
<mnaines> I can abide by them...I've already told you that...Its just that I have a totally different way of offering help to people, and it causes conflict wherever I go
<ikonia> mnaines: you cannot abide by them currently, - you where told the rules and broke them less than 30 minutes after having them explained
<ikonia> mnaines: take 48 hours out and come back and we'll discuss removing the ban then IF you can abide by the rules
<mnaines> ikonia, why does it matter?  I can just find ways around the ban...
<ikonia> mnaines: no problem, if you chose to do that it will progress with freenode
<ikonia> mnaines: but now that you've made that point clear this discussion is over
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops mnaines banned 30 minutes after having the rules explained to him. Has an issue in multiple locations with how he offers help. Will review in 48 hours although gut feeling is not positive about users attitude - wants to be an issue
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> be aware in -offtopic
<maco> ubottu hates me and jussi01
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> nah, its just the operator
<jussi01> :P
<maco> then i blame you since you told me what to do :P
<jussi01> hehe
<ikonia> jussi01 is easy to blame
<jussi01> its always my fault...
<maco> so um in all seriousness, i told the bot in a PM @register maco <password> and t didnt respond. and then jussi01 tried to do something and it said maco's not recognized user. and then we started scratching our heads
<jussi01> maco: relax... We will get it sorted.
<maco> i get the impression ubottu has me on /ignore
<dragon> howdy folks
<ikonia> hello
<jussi01> Hiya dragon
<dragon> I think !package should point to !packages
<jussi01> !package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<jussi01> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jussi01> !package is <alias>packages
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> dragon: fixed :)
<dragon> jussi01: awesome :)
<dragon> see ya around
<jussi01> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> !master
<genii> !slave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slave
<genii> Hm
<jussi01> !no, owner is <reply> This bot is owned by jussi01 and kindly hosted by TwinApex - http://www.twinapex.com - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 and kindly hosted by TwinApex - http://www.twinapex.com - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> ahhh advert !
<jussi01> yeah, as they provide the hosting, its only fair.
<ikonia> it's a nice touch
<jussi01> And they are an open source company ;)
<ikonia> even better
<jussi01> ikonia: see: http://www.twinapex.com/solutions/open-source-progaramming-and-systems-integration
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> a remote support technician who doesn't know how to deal with grub ?
<maco> maybe he's a windows tech
<genii> Hm. !install could use some updating, refers to Dapper
<JanC> jussi01: okay, I'm not an op in one of those channels, so I'll leave...  ツ
<JanC> (if you need an additional op in one of those channels you can always ask BTW)
<JanC> bye ツ
<jussi01> JanC: feel free to idle in -irc
<jussi01> did I get him?
<jpds> jussi01: No.
<maco> no
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> ok, meh. Im off to bed. nini all
<maco> bye
<niko> warning on <?DrSatan> is there an ubuntu christian edition channel?
<bazhang> yeah saw that
<Pricey> mnaines: hasn't PM'd me
<bazhang> lucky for you :)
<ikonia> Pricey: should he have
<Pricey> 21:37:36 < Pricey> mnaines: Available for PM?
<Pricey> 21:37:45 < Whitor> H its Vince with SLAP CHOP!
<Pricey> 21:37:53 < ejv> i hope he's surrounded by all the useless sh*t he tried to sell, in hell
<Pricey> 21:37:54 < mnaines> Pricey, I got Bot Sentry enabled, so I need to IM you first
<ikonia> was this today ?
<topyli> Pricey: he seems to think you mean AIM :\
<topyli> ikonia: just now
<ikonia> oh yes
<Pricey> ah well, things quietenned down anyway
<topyli> carpal tunnel i assume
<ikonia> hello McPeter
<McPeter> hello
<ikonia> how can we help
<McPeter> just to look ..
<ikonia> McPeter: check out the /topic in the channel
<McPeter> yes i see
<ikonia> super
<McPeter> just to look ..<-- :)
<McPeter> i go
<Pricey> Do we have to be that quick to pounce on those such as Ubuntu Members?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> I didn't expect him to leave that quick
<Pricey> okies
<ikonia> I was about to ask if there was anything specific, but he moved quick
<maco> topyli, Pricey: i think he's using pidgin for irc
<Pricey> maco: thanks, i'm not too worried, things are quieter now
 * genii makes some cookies and prepares a pot of coffee
<KB1JWQ> That was me that snagged the flood from Marvin-- sorry about that, thought I was in ##linux. :-(
<bazhang> who marvin is doing it in #kubuntu as well
<bazhang> err whoa
<genii> Mez: Perhaps premature with Marv in #k since he started to explain what his actual issue was. Not that I'm complaining since they were annoying.
<Mez> Flood in one channel, make bad in another... kick
<genii> I'm all for that
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-26
<bazhang> Arnold, how may we help you
<Arnold> I dunno I just came in her to see what was up
<genii> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> Arnold, this is a no idle channel, if you dont have an issue please part the channel
<Arnold> I have many issues but I hate sounding like a broken record
<Arnold> Who are the ops in here for #linux
<bazhang> Arnold, what is the issue
<bazhang> Arnold, this is for #ubuntu channels only.
<Arnold> hmmm
<Arnold> How much longer til my bans in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic go away?
<genii> @btlogin
<Arnold> what?
<bazhang> Arnold, no time soon.
<Arnold> I didn't think so, they're permanent aren't they?
<bazhang> very few are permanent.
<bazhang> exhibit some mature/responsible behaviour and they may be reviewed.
<Arnold> How can I do that in those channels when I am banned
<genii> Arnold: They are in place until the op which banned you unbans or another op reviews it,checks with original op who banned and then unbans
<Arnold> Who actually banned me in those two channels?
<bazhang> Arnold, you need to /msg those operators and get unbanned, then stay out of trouble/stop trolling incessantly, asking for trolling tips etc
<Arnold> that wasnt me
<bazhang> Arnold, sure it was. please dont idle here.
<Arnold> Who banned me in those two channels
 * genii pokes at Flannel
<Arnold> Flannel did huh
<genii> Arnold: They aren't here currently. Try again later
 * genii makes more coffee
<nalioth> arnold is bearshare
<genii> Hm
<bazhang> also J_dahmer , smis , and jw_gacy iirc
<Flannel> just search for bilok
 * Flannel still isn't here, by the way.
<genii> heh
<genii> I gather ther is some kind of history there with Flannel/bilok (or whatever they call themselves now)
<Flannel> I don't believe so.
<Flannel> Actually, I'm not the one who banned him most recently either
<Flannel> but, check the BT for bilok, you'll have plenty of reading material
 * genii gets a coffee tray ready for his bed
 * nalioth buys genii an intravenous coffee infuser
<genii> Woohoo!
 * mneptok fills it with decaf
<genii> damn!
 * genii sips
 * Pici goes back to vacation-mode
<mnaines> Why is it I can't talk to an admin without the admin being biased or narrow-minded?
<nalioth> mnaines: after that little bit, probably not here
<mnaines> nalioth: Well, I have no other place to talk about it...Flannel is being temperamental as usual and now he's threatening to ban me from the Ubuntu-offtopic
<mnaines> Someone needs to put him on a leash and send someone less biased to admin that room
<nalioth> starting out civilly is a plus
<mnaines> I am trying to start out civilly, but I feel I won't get a civil conversation unless I can talk to someone who is open-minded and unbiased
<nalioth> 2but your first utterance slaps us all in the face
<mnaines> nalioth: Well, when all of you are as obsessed with the rules as Flannel is, its kinda hard to make me believe any conversation I have with you will be civil and clean
<Flannel> mnaines: I threatened to ban you from -ot?
<mnaines> I asked Flannel about the appeals process, but I decided against filing an appeal because I feel I won't get a fair chance because everyone sides with Flannel and is as obsessed about the rules as he is
<nalioth> mnaines: so we're not supposed to follow the rules?
<mnaines> nalioth: I'm not saying that...What I'm saying is I disagree with the whole idea that the rules are more important than making sure people get the help they need
<nalioth> mnaines: the rules are in place to ensure that folks _do_ get the help they need
<nalioth> if we're going over the DSL situation from t'other day, it's been covered enough.
<mnaines> And after talking to the admins in here, that obsession that the rules are more important than anything else makes me feel I won't get a fair chance at an appeal
<mnaines> nalioth: Its not that...I came in here now to appeal the banishment Flannel did to me from Ubuntu, but I feel I won't get a fair chance at an appeal because you guys all side with him and his way of thinking
<mnaines> None of you are willing to question him and that's why I feel that way
<nalioth> mnaines: i see you enjoying -offtopic and then suddenly start trolling Flannel
<nalioth> probably related to the DSL incident
<nalioth> which we've discussed
<mnaines> No...I went into -offtopic after getting banned from Ubuntu and went on a rant about different topics, but many ops got fed up with my inane chatter
<mnaines> I first rambled on about my hatred of Windows and two ops sat there complaining
<mnaines> Then I changed the topic to politics and started bashing America and they began getting angry
<nalioth> well, politics is off topic in #ubuntu-* channels
<mnaines> I tried to keep it non-o4o as much as I could, and I even had the people I was talking to say it was hard for them to do the same
<mnaines> But one of the people I talked to was from another country and he actually agreed with most of the things I was saying
<mnaines> During that discussion, the topic changed from politics to how lazy Americans are and how bad their diets are
<mnaines> I still bashed America, but in a different way
<nalioth> what are you here for, presently?  I'm not seeing any new issues being brought up.
<mnaines> nalioth: I came here to appeal my banishment from Ubuntu, but I feel the ops here are too biased and that you all will side with Flannel and for those reasons I feel I won't get a fair chance at an appeal
<nalioth> mnaines: flannel enforces the rules.  We all do.  Do you think you should be "special" and not have the rules apply to you?
<mnaines> nalioth: No, I'm saying the ops should police each other as much as they police the rooms
<nalioth> we do.
<mnaines> Doesn't seem like it...It just seems to me like you all are siding with Flannel
<mnaines> You haven't even asked him his side of the story yet
<nalioth> mnaines: get this in your head:  flannel is not out of order here.  you are.  The rules you keep bringing up were discussed with you previously, and I see no reason to rehash that chat.
<mnaines> nalioth: So I can't appeal my banishment?
<nalioth> mnaines: you have been doing so.
<mnaines> Talking to Flannel is like talking to a wall...Nothing I say to him seems to make any sense
<Flannel> mnaines: Earlier you were told to come back in two days to discuss it once you've had some time to think.  It's suggested you do so.
<mnaines> Well, I have considered your suggestion and decided not to heed it...
<mnaines> I am back now...Whether you like it or not
<mnaines> We can either discuss this as gentlemen in an unbiased and professional way or we can both leave IRC
<nalioth> mnaines: there is nothing to discuss.  you broke the rules of the channel and got sanctioned.
<mnaines> nalioth: I am simply trying to appeal my case with him...Can't I do that?
<Flannel> mnaines: We'll revisit your ban when you come back in two days.
<nalioth> mnaines: unless i'm having a surprise MPD episode, I think you're talking to me
<mnaines> nalioth: Yes, and you see why I am talking to you...As I told you earlier, talking to flannel is like talking to a wall
<mnaines> nalioth: He doesn't want to listen, so I am talking to you hoping you will listen
<mnaines> nalioth: But it seems as if you are as biased as Flannel is
<nalioth> mnaines: we are going in circles here.
<nalioth> you broke the channel rules.
<nalioth> you got sanctioned.
<nalioth> you are not "special"
<mnaines> nalioth: Neither are the ops
<Pici> I think you misunderstand the meaning of an appeal. It does not mean that your ban will be reversed, it means that someone else will look at the situation and see if you were treated fairly.
<nalioth> if you have nothing further, mnaines, please respect our /topic
<mnaines> Pici: then why call it an appeal?
<nalioth> mnaines: because in some cases, the ops _are_ wrong
<nalioth> but not this one.
<mnaines> nalioth: Seems like everywhere I go, people in positions of authority are allowed to get away with everything...It happens a lot IRL where I live
<mnaines> Like, for example, I got a traffic ticket for turning into the outside lane AFTER the cop who turned in front of me did it himself
<nalioth> mnaines: nobody is getting away with anything here.  If you have nothing further, please respect our /topic
<Pici> appeal: noun: a formal question as to the correctness of a ruling by a presiding officer
<mnaines> nalioth: Even talking about this in the -offtopic room, I still get in trouble
<nalioth> mnaines: yes, trolling the ops is off topic
<mnaines> What, I can't criticise an op?
<Flannel> Also, you didn't get in trouble.  You were told (repeatedly) that it was offtopic, and should move to an appropriate venue.
<mnaines> Flannel, and when I did go to the off-topic room, you guys still complained about my topics of conversation
<nalioth> mnaines: "trolling" is off topic on freenode, not just #ubuntu-*
<mnaines> I first rambled on about my hatred of Windows and the first words I got out of the ops in there were "oh, no...Not this again" and "Why did you have to bring this up"
<Flannel> mnaines: no, no.  You were told that the discussion you were having with me in -ot was appropriate for this channel, instead of -offtopic.
<mnaines> And I come in here to talk about it and now people want me to leave...So where do you want me to discuss this issue?
<nalioth> mnaines: the only 'issue' is your failure to acknowledge that you broke the rules of the channel
<mnaines> I did not fail to acknowledge I broke the rules...I've never denied I broke the rules...I am not debating the rules nor am I debating my conduct in that room...I am questioning Flannel's mindset and beliefs
<mnaines> I am being a critic of Flannel's way of doing things...
<nalioth> mnaines: please come back and see us on Friday
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (The_biggest_Turk)
<mnaines> Its Tuesday...I think you got your math wrong
<mnaines> Tuesday at 10:00pm where I live
<nalioth> mnaines: my math is correct.  Please come and see us on Friday, August 28
<mnaines> Then you better tell Flannel to chill out when I start up with this talk in the offtopic room
<nalioth> mnaines: i'd suggest you read our channel guidelines and the CoC
<nalioth> ubottu: tell mnaines about guidelines
<ubottu> mnaines, please see my private message
<mnaines> I did read them...I even read the guidelines the ops are supposed to follow
<mnaines> But they're guidelines, not actual rules
 * nalioth proposes we rename the guidelines to "iron-fisted-rules-whose-violation-means-weasels-in-your-pockets"
<Pici> Some people might enjoy that
<nalioth> WEASELS!
<Pici> Or maybe I'm confusing weasels with ferrets
<nalioth> same animal
<Flannel> ferrets are illegal where I live since they maul babies.
<Flannel> I suppose that means genii would be illegal too.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu79)
<KB1JWQ> Flannel: You live in Clalifornia?
<KB1JWQ> Which is like California, but not.
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: I do.  Which is good, since I'm in charge of the CA LoCo team.
<Flannel> And having to travel across state lines would make that annoying.
<KB1JWQ> Flannel: I'm not in charge of much, but I'm in Los Angeles.
<Flannel> Aye, I checked your callsign
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: You're (somewhat) in charge of freenode!
<vorian> Flannel: i'm an Idahoan now \o/
<vorian> if that's even the right name
<Flannel> vorian: Considering you're calling yourself one, I imagine you can make up whatever you want
<vorian> good point :P
<phix> hey
<phix> I have a ubuntu related question, who wants to be my proxy? :)
<Flannel> phix: This isn't a support channel.
<phix> yeah I know, but my banned hasn't been lifted yet, was only supposed to last a few days
<phix> can you ask a question in there on my behalf? :)
<Flannel> phix: No.  You'll have to go through the process of getting your ban lifted.
<phix> ok
<phix> can you look into that for me?
<Flannel> phix: Do you understand why you were banned?
<phix> yes, I used inappropriate language
<Flannel> and were abusive and rude
<phix> I believe I conveyed my opionions about an operator in the channel too, without first asking his permission to do so in a private chat message
<phix> and I think I was offtopic a bit too, which I took into the offtopic channel but apparantly they have the same rules about language in there as well, I understand that now
<Flannel> phix: And you understand that the language isn't allowed, and you shouldn't be rude and abusive?
<phix> yes
<phix> That message has firmly been imprinted now
<Flannel> phix: And you feel that you can follow our channgel guidelines if let back into #ubuntu?
<phix> of course
<Flannel> (this requires that you've read them, obviously)
<phix> obviously
<phix> they havn't changed recently have they?
<Flannel> No.  What's the tenth guideline, out of curiosity? (yes, you can look)
<phix> I reckon it is relavent to me
<phix> "Don't be annoying"?
<Flannel> I just couldn't remember.  Thanks for the reminder.
<Flannel> phix: Alright, I'm going to remove your bans in #ubuntu, give me a sec
<phix> ok thank you
<Flannel> phix: alright, please join to make sure I got them all.
<phix> 16:26 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)
<Flannel> Alright, sounds good.
<Flannel> Right, I haven't removed the bans from -offtopic yet
<jussi01> phix: also, it would be a nice touch if you wouldnt mind changing your ident. this isnt an order, just a request.
<Flannel> But you don't need -ot to get Ubuntu support
<phix> what's wrong with my ident?
<phix> my /whois you mean?
<phix> or identd?
<jussi01> phix: the threat part ;)
<phix> ah, that is my alternick
<phix> suits me ay :)
<jussi01> phix: wel whatever, as I said, just a request. ;)
<phix> ok, I will look into it, it just means phix will show up on severs I usually use threat for
<phix> not sure if I can do that with identd, perhaps I can with my realname bit
<ikonia> "threat for" ?
<phix> that is my username
<ikonia> oh I see
<phix> for my server (running Debian for the server of course :P)
<phix> any way, thanx for the help
<phix> We can continue this discussin in offtopic if you like
<ikonia> it's fine
<topyli> @btlogin
<Myrtti> hello sten2
<Myrtti> he's been idle for quite a while
<jussi01> !no, test is <reply>yes, I'm alive.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<jussi01> juliux: you may want to remove this channel from your autojoin ;) Also, feel free to idle in #ubuntu-irc
<jpds> jussi01: But then again, he may not want to?
<juliux> jussi01: yep
<bazhang> wow
<gnomefreak> bot is gone?
<bazhang> seems to be
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<elky> Myrtti, i'm doubting that we had this many ban slots
<Myrtti> might not, but it's still trying
<elky> hyes, and throwing in a -z every time for twice the obnoxiousness
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ?
<jussi01> oh
<gnomefreak> jussi01: its there it seems major lag
<gnomefreak> not here but bot lag
<gnomefreak> ~4minutes from command to output
<ubot3`> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> lol
<Myrtti> !staff | xsense, Sky_Sea botnet owners?
<ubottu> xsense, Sky_Sea botnet owners?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> [15:39] [freenode] ~~~xsense [n=Staff@85.153.22.152]
<Myrtti> [15:39] [freenode] ~~~ ircname  : BotNet Bir Tutkudur.
 * genii makes some more coffee and considers mauling some babies
<orochi> Well, I mentioned this in #freenode and their response was literally "who cares," so perhaps I'll mention it here. :> The botnet attack on the channel earlier -- from retracing some steps and translating some of the language that was being used I've determined not only who the attack was orchestrated by, but also the IP address at which the botnet's control center is located.
<ikonia> really, only freenode can deal with that but we do have staff in here, so feel free to share
<elky> orochi, have you contacted the ISP?
<orochi> elky: I've e-mailed their ISP, yes. I also have the e-mail address of the attacker.
<elky> orochi, i wouldn't recommend you bring yourself to their attention.
<orochi> I'll post what I know in a few lines: the attacker's username -was- xsense, IP address 85.153.22.152. By no small coincidence there's an IRCD running at that IP address on port 4444; join that server and you're redirected to the #botnet channel.
<orochi> elky: Unfortunately they probably became aware of me when I told them that I knew they were behind it, shortly after which they left quickly. :>
<orochi> The site administrator's e-mail address: lnx@illede.net
<orochi> Why he thought it'd be a good idea to host the control network on his own webserver is questionable, but there you have it...script kiddies, exposed. :> That's all that I know, beyond the fact that the ISP themselves haven't responded by phone yet.
<orochi> ...Well, I'll assume by the silence that this perhaps isn't the most useful information, which I suppose makes sense considering the botnet attack is over with, but food for thought I suppose. :>
<ikonia> oh
 * genii makes more coffee
<elky> yay for vigilantism. i wonder if he realises this is a logged channel.
<Myrtti> I wonder if he realises that if he figured it out, we probably figured it out too, and many of us are on #freenode
<Myrtti> btw, bruening on #ubuntu
<ikonia> he'sbanned
<ikonia> ban dodging
<ikonia> AGAIN
<ikonia> let me check BT as it was my ban
<ikonia> ahhh no
<ikonia> just offtopic
<Myrtti> yup
<ikonia> I wanted to ban him in #ubuntu too as him and his friends where sat in #archlinux-offtopic discussing how to do it
<Myrtti> just a heads up
<ikonia> they trolled offtopic but didn't do #ubuntu - but in my mind should have gone
<ikonia> I didn't think the freenode irc daemon supported SSL ?
<Pici> It doesn;t
<ikonia> then why is mnaines saying he connects using SSL
<ikonia> other than the obvious
 * Pici shrugs
<topyli> he also says he worked with mainframes, rewiring vacuum tubes and such
<ikonia> troll
<topyli> more like the usenet kooks of the golden days
<mneptok> gunh ... bruenig
<ikonia> mneptok: what now ?
<jussi01> mneptok: just show him a photo of you :P
<mneptok> ikonia: just reading scrool as i sip the coffee that genii DCC's me every morning
<ikonia> ah
 * genii hears something about coffee
<genii> :)
<mneptok> genii: a little less sugar next time? kthx.
<mneptok> oh, and what MORON decided KB1JWQ should be an op? there goes the neighborhood!
<mneptok> *smewch*
 * mneptok polishes his halo
 * genii makes a note as to mneptok's coffee preferences
<jussi01> mneptok: even worse, someone made him staff o.O :P
<mneptok>  /quit i prefer networks with reasonable staff guidelines ... like EFnet
<jussi01> *g*
 * genii slides KB1JWQ a coffee on the sly
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
 * jussi01 wonders how ikonia's travel plans are coming along
<ubottu> pronoy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<mneptok> @mark ftab terrible attitude, argumentative. e.g. [ftab] question ignored, next question please
<mneptok> @btlogin
 * mneptok jiggles ubottu 
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> @mark ftab terrible attitude, argumentative. e.g. [ftab] question ignored, next question please
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ftab> can any body please explain I am banned ?
<mneptok> ftab: i asked you to stop abusing the bot in the channel. i explained you could use /msg. you told me to "go do my work."
<mneptok> ftab: you then became dismissive and argumentative in /query
<ftab> mneptok, your attitude has been rude
<mneptok> ftab: the rules are there for everyone's benefit. and ops are volunteers, and should be given a small measure of respect.
<ftab> respect is not taken but given
<mneptok> i rest my case.
<ftab> any way I have been using Ubuntu for more then an year now and so for I have been very impressed because of it's support and the help on IRCe
<ftab> *IRC
<ftab> isn't there any body else who can hear my argument pleas?
<ftab> *please
<mneptok> so then why tell the volunteers that help make the IRC channels usable to "go do their work?"
<mneptok> i'm happy to pastebin the content of our /query conversation so that others may offer an opinion.
<ftab> it's not necessary you agree with each and every one, if my attitude was rude so was yours
<ftab> I asked you to send me a private message and we should talk there.
<mneptok> and after you asked, that's exactly what i did.
<ftab> mneptok, it was me who sent you the private msg
<ftab> please do put the queries on pastebin but before that put the ban off pleas
<ftab> *pleas
<ftab> *please
<ftab> I will challenge you being an operator, and if i was proven wrong then I will uninstall ubuntu.
<ikonia> using ubuntu has nothing to do with this issue
<ftab> which I don't want at any case
<ftab> but the channel is for ubuntu
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> how does that effect if you use ubuntu or not ?
<mneptok> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259930/
<mneptok> the rest of the conversation can be found via /lastlog in #u
<mneptok> ftab: if you are going to ask about the ban, please do so in this channel. the time for /msg'ing me has passed.
<jussi01> ftab: Im just reviewing the situation now, please wait a min.
<ftab> I guess the operators are defending each other here
<ikonia> or you've just done wrong and won't accept it ?
<ftab> jussi01 thanks for that, I am glade at least some heard my voice
<ikonia> that could be another option
<jussi01> ikonia: please let me review it
<ikonia> ftab: people are listening, no-one is ignoring you
<ikonia> jussi01: please do - I'm just fed up of hearing this tosh form people about "ops just back each other up" when it's just nonsense as the discussion on how things are handled is anything other than that
<ftab> iknoa, but the argument of the members should be at least noticed.
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> I said no-one is ignoring you
<ftab> thank you for that.
<ftab> sorry if I didn't noticed that earlier.
<jussi01> ftab: ok, I see you have been in #ubuntu for some time. I also see you have used to bot a few times with no apparent reason, hence mneptok asked you to stop abusing the bot. As the !botabuse factoid says, please use /msg or #ubuntu-bots for investigation of the bot. Now, that said, your attitude towards mneptok when asked was slightly rude, then getting ruder as he insisted.  Unless this attitude towards operators changes, then
<jussi01>  we will not unban you. The operators are there to make the channel run smoothly, and you need to follow their guidance.
<ftab> jussi01, I would love to follow that, but at least the operator's attitude should also not be rude.
<ftab> and this is not the price I should pay for this, as I made it clear by not repeating those steps again
<jussi01> ftab: I dont beleive [18:51:32] <mneptok> ftab: please stop abusing the bot in the channel is rude,  do you?
<ftab> I did that by issuing 2 commands, and after he sent that message I didn't
<jussi01> ftab: the problem here is not the bot abuse, I think we can all see that has stopped, and we thank you for that.
<ftab> what else respect is mneptok is demanding ? he asked me not to abuse and I stopped doing that.
<ftab> What I can say is I won't abuse the channel again, isn't that not enough for an apology ?
<ftab> jussi01: are you there?
<jussi01> ftab: no. the issue here is we have to be confident as ioperators that you will respect what we say. its important that when we ask things, we dont get an argument that fills the channel.
<ftab> jussi01: if you see, I myself initiated a private chat with mneptok to avoid flooding the channel
<mneptok> and then used that to be dismissive and question my actions.
<jussi01> ftab: sure. I think the thing I am seeing here consistenly is that you seem to be telling mneptok how to do things.
<ftab> jussie, I am not trying to tell any one any thing but just presenting my argument.
<jussi01> ftab: out of curiousity is your native language english?
<ftab> nopes.
<jussi01> right.
<jussi01> ftab: The way you talk has an argumentative stance about it. you need to be more respectful of operators messages, and understand that you need to comply with what they ask. is that clear?
<ftab> jussi01: ok, I would say sorry if any of my word bothered any one
<jussi01> The operators are not picking on you, just trying to make the channel run smoothly.
<mneptok> ftab: and i was clear in telling you that making things run well is my goal. which then led to further arguments and questions.
<ftab> jussie01: if you notice http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259930/
<jussi01> ftab: I did.
<ftab> the 4th and the 5th line, I complained about a message and you can see his reply.
<ftab> ok thanks Jussie01
<jussi01> ftab: it is not your concern to make sure the ops are talking to other users. you need to make sure yyou look after your own behaviour, and if there is a channel emergency, then use the !ops trigger.
<mneptok> ftab: and those 4th and 5th lines are the cause of the concern. it's NOT your concern how ops manage things, and to whom they speak about what issues.
<ftab> that guys sent an argument about me.
<ftab> so I complained
<jussi01> ftab: If you have a concern about another user, you need to tell the ops the issue, not ask them why they didnt do anything about it.
<jussi01> ftab: do you understand what I am trying to get at here?
<ftab> hmm I guess that makes more sense, but he should he replied what you did, again you would say that I am asking the ops what to do.
<ftab> but that is just an argument,
<ftab> yes I do
<ftab> *have
<mneptok> ftab: understand that VERY few bans are permanent. unless you do something very stupid, i will gladly remove the ban in 24 hours. and any other op is welcome to remove it at any time.
<ftab> mneptok not every boss in the company is likable there might be choices, I would be glad if you remove the ban right now
<jussi01> ftab: so the thing here is that while we value your helping users in #ubuntu, it just doesnt help to have you trying to tell us how to do our jobs. Report issues, and tell us when things are a problem is helpful. but what you did there isnt.
<ftab> jussie01 sorry I am lost here, I didn't understand that sentence fully
<ftab> but one thing is for sure, I believe when you are helped then help others, and that's what I do at #ubuntu
<ftab> #ubuntu solved my problems and so did I
<jussi01> ftab: I mean Please dont tell the operators how to do their jobs, or enquire why they didnt take a certain course of action.
<ftab> what about the complaints?
<ftab> ok jussie01 one last question who guard the guards?
<jussi01> ftab: We welcome that you give us information about issues, ie. user1 did this, but we do not welcome why didnt you do such and such a thing.
<ftab> if I have any concern about an operator then where should I ask?
<ftab> or complain ?
<jussi01> ftab: I am a member of the IRC council, so I am partly responsible for that. Hence Why I am reviewing your complaint.
<ftab> so if there is an complaint about an operator I should just jump to #ubuntu-ops ?
<ftab> or !ops trigger
<jussi01> ftab: here please
<ftab> ok thanks jussie01: for hearing all of my arguments with patience
<ftab> I believe in respect and justice
<jussi01> ftab: all the members of the IRC council idle here, as well as other operators may also choose to review your complaint.
<ftab> that's why I argued and put my point here ,
<ftab> I feel no harm in apologizing mneptok now,  and would just ask him to be please polite.
<ftab> not threaten .
<ftab> :-)
<mneptok> *sigh*
<ftab> mneptok: *sigh*
<ftab> :-)
<ftab> so who is going to unbind me now?
<ftab> sorry put the ban off
<jussi01> ftab: Wait a moment
<jussi01> ftab: I dont feel mneptok was impolite in what he was asking. I feel you were agumentative and that is what triggered this.
<jussi01> ftab: I think maybe there is some misunderstanding from you, mneptok was not being impolite, just asking for compliance.
<ftab> jussie01: I felt like that, so may be I was wrong.
<jussi01> ftab: ok, I will unban you in 1 hour, on 3 conditions. 1. a sincere apology to mneptok 2. that you read the guidelines and 3. that you agree to be more compliant to operators in the future.
<jussi01> !guidelines > ftab
<ubottu> ftab, please see my private message
<ftab> ok looking at the guidelines
<ftab> again
<ftab> jussie01: isn't this possible that you unban me right now?
<jussi01> ftab: its possible, but a) what is the hurry? and b) I think some time till unban is in order. its only 1 hour, so not life threatening.
<ftab> a) hurry is that I am having some problem with sound, and I need to resolve that. b) I don't want to put in prison for long
<ftab> :)
<ftab> *to be
<jussi01> ftab: ok, however, the above is my decision. Also, I haven seen your compliance with 1 and 3 yet ;)
<ftab> 1 and 3?
<jussi01> [20:06:55] <jussi01> ftab: ok, I will unban you in 1 hour, on 3 conditions. 1. a sincere apology to mneptok 2. that you read the guidelines and 3. that you agree to be more compliant to operators in the future.
<ftab> ah
<ftab> for 1 I already did, and for 3 nor I did and neither I will do in future.
<ftab> <mneptok> *sigh*
<ftab> <ftab> mneptok: *sigh*
<ftab> <ftab> :-)
<jussi01> ftab: I would like to see a sincere apology now (after the point of asking).
<ftab> jussi01: isn't this a discrimination, if I did once isn't that not enough
<ftab> :-(
<jussi01> ftab: no. the previous apology looked somewhat half hearted, and doing it now shows compliance with operator requests. ;)
<ftab> jussi01: how would you know that I am full hearted, it's just discrimination and that's what I hate, if you think that you are able unban me then please do, if not then leave it.
<jussi01> ftab: it seemed before that you were saying "I'm sorry, but" hence my feeling of halfheartedness.
<jussi01> ftab: Im not trying to discriminate, I am just looking for compliance with instructions.
<ftab> it;s up to you my friend, I did apologized once, and it's not my habit to beg. And I agree with point 3
<ftab> so if you are interested then unban, I won't be disappointed now, this makes it clear, discrimination is every where even open-source is not safe
<jussi01> ftab: ok. please go away for the rest of the alotted hour, and feel free to msg mneptok sometime with a personal apology. see you back here in  ~45 mins.
<ftab> that won't gain my interest any more. but thanks any way
<jussi01> ftab: ok, I just ask you to part now until the alotted time is up.
<ftab> you mean leave the room?
<ftab> sorry the channel
<ftab> here I go man
<mneptok> jussi01: i stand by my "argumentative" assessment :P
<jussi01> ftab: 10 mins ;)
<ftab> mneptok I am sorry to be argumentive in my last conversation, remember I am not doing it for unban but for the fact that I should have not been rude despite you to be rude ( at least I felt that you were )
<jussi01> ftab: thanks. you are now unbanned in #ubuntu. Please remeber to use /msg or #ubuntu-bots for invetigating ubottu.
<ftab> thanks jussi01 for your patience, and your politeness
<jussi01> ftab: ok, I now ask you to part, as per our topic.
<ftab> you mean leave ?
<ftab> jussi01
<jussi01> yep
<ftab> ok sure. bye
<ftab> what is the command to part?
<mneptok> not that one.
<bazhang> bearshare/arnold seems to have been ban dodging in #ubuntu earlier ; dont see him as being banned in #ubuntu-offtopic (though maybe I am blind)
<Flannel> *!*@pool-71-116-96-171.snfcca.dsl-w.verizon.net
<Flannel> (search for bilok)
<bazhang> right he changed to just the 71.116 etc
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ubottu> MindVirus called the ops in #ubuntu (user___)
<blizzkid> lo all, anyone here that is on planet.ubuntu and would like to do me a big favor please?
<Pricey> blizzkid: How many channels have you spammed with that?
<blizzkid> Pricey: forgive me, but I believe it's important enough to do so for once
<ikonia> yet you've not said what the problem is in any channcel
<Pricey> ikonia: -irc
<Pricey> ikonia: and its not a problem
<topyli> blizzkid: this channel is definitely the place for such a request
<Pricey> topyli: hmm?
<topyli> well, it's not related to ubuntu channels
<ikonia> ahhh it's a pointless blog post request
<ikonia> thank you Pricey
<blizzkid> ikonia: I don't believe it's pointless, I believe it's for a _very_ good cause
<ikonia> you make it seem pointless
<blizzkid> the FSF's campaign is giving floss a very bad name
<ikonia> you spamming it is giving it a bad name
<topyli> blizzkid: sorry. what i said is the opposite of what i meant. this channel is *not* appropriate for this discussion :)
<Pici> its being discussed in -irc, no need for the same conversation twice
<ikonia> yup
<blizzkid> topyli: I know it's not really the best place, but there is no really good place for it I guess, since I want to reach an Ubuntu member
<topyli> email one or something then
<ikonia> blizzkid: I guess if you don't need anything from the #ubuntu operators, it maybe a good call to leave the channel and think about how to spread your word without looking like a spammer
<blizzkid> ikonia: yeah, I'm out and please don't consider me a spammer because of this.
<blizzkid> bye
<ikonia> I do consider you a spammer
<ikonia> I also consider it a stupid thing to do to and makes a joke of his statment
<topyli> if you mean the "pointless" thing, then sure. i think it didn't come out right
<ikonia> no I find his blog post pointless
<topyli> i didn't read it, but i don't think the post itself is the issue at all
<ikonia> no, I pretty much agree with it, however slating a advertising for slating a product, with an advertising campaign slating the original campaign is pointless to me
<topyli> heh, true
<topyli> i, too, prefer advertising that says "i have great stuff" over advertising that says "that other guy's stuff is worse than mine"
<ikonia> I find it a stupid campaign when Windows 7 hasn 't even been released yet
<ikonia> " a product may suck, we don't know yet, but we think it will, so have this slating !"
<topyli> yeah hating microsoft is not the fsf's mission iirc. it's building stuff
<mneptok> killing people is not the army's mission. but it's an inevitable outcome of their stated mission.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-27
<Flannel> mneptok: There's plenty of ways to promote free software without resorting to FUD
<Flannel> or smear campaigns
<mneptok> Flannel: add in the human factor, and FUD almost becomes inevitable.
<Flannel> jussi01! you dare disturb our silence!
<jussi01> /kickban Flannel what?
<Flannel> jussi01: It's been six hours since someone disturbed our silence in -ops, yet you dared to.
<Myrtti> Flannel: I've got one word for ya
<Myrtti> :-þ *PLLLLLRRRRRRLLLL*
<Myrtti> mac_v: hello
<mac_v> Myrtti: hi... i want to have a look at the #ayatana irc log  , could you point me to the right url
<Myrtti> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mac_v> Myrtti: oh! thanx  :)
<mac_v> bye...
<elky> ayatana is what?
 * elky googles
<elky> oh that
<ubottu> leaf-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (axle (Bot))
 * elky facepalms: * iPoRn has quit ("going offline")
<Mamarok> bazhang: that HHDS guy, I wouldn't even ask, just would have removed him
<bazhang> Mamarok, well if I had access I would have considered :)
<bazhang> the bot seems to be Madgirl elky
<elky> bazhang, wha? i dont see that...
<Mamarok> bazhang: what bot?
<Mamarok> ah, in #u
<bazhang> elky, every time he/she it responds to the phrase 'ubuntu' is identical
<elky> bazhang, well ok, but i could not see that from the scrollback then, you may want to chase it up in -tw and -cn too, 3 ubuntu chans compared to only one of other projects means the botmaster is probably in one of those
<bazhang> elky, have done so in the past with no leads, will continue though
<Myrtti> !away > daBomb|Not-Here
<Mamarok> gah, what's with the people today
<Mamarok> in #k every now and then somebbody comes in and talks nonsense brable or just says a silly thing and quits again
<eurythmia> This may not be the right place to ask ... but if I was harassed by someone in a private message (unaffiliated with any of the #ubuntu rooms), how would I get the authorities at freenode to consider my case?
<bazhang> eurythmia, PM staff in #freenode ?
<eurythmia> bazhang, that seems like a good place to start, thanks :)
<bazhang> rohff94, hello
<rohff94> hello bazhang
<bazhang> rohff94, how may we help you today
<rohff94> you are a good gay bazhang, thanks
<rohff94> without rancor  for what i told you
<bazhang> rohff94, did you have something specific you needed?
<rohff94> no i just would to saying you that
<bazhang> rohff94, okay. Please don't idle in this channel if you have nothing further to discuss, thanks.
<rohff94> ok bye
 * topyli wonders what the link is about, will not click
<ikonia> what's the status of pidgi in 9.04 with yahoo, is it currently working ?
<ikonia> I of course meant to type pidgin
<topyli> email your jabber id to all your yahoo buddies and forget it :)
<jussi01> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<jussi01> no idea how current that is
<jussi01> ikonia: also, pm
 * jussi01 sings away happily
<jussi01> :D :D
<ikonia> jussi01: ahhh it's still borked in 9.04 than
<ikonia> I'll look at PM's now too
 * jussi01 prods and pokes ikonia
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (odahilys)
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (linux)
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (BSDLICENCE)
<niko> he does ascii art flood on ##linux too
<niko> and also don't respond to pm
<ikonia> je's toast then
<ikonia> he's
<niko> quieted by me, sorry
<niko> no time to alert
<ubottu> Trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu (unnamedkiller)
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (jebus)
<ikonia> on it
<ikonia> it's fine
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-28
<mnaines> I take it everyone's asleep...
 * mneptok yawns
<mneptok> mnaines: how can we help?
<mnaines> Oh, I just came in to see if I could get a ban removed
<mneptok> in what channel? who set the ban?
<mnaines> Flannel set the ban, and it was in the main Ubuntu channel...Apparently, I got banned because I was bashing Windows Vista
<mnaines> That guy is a handful sometimes
<mneptok> yes, Vista can be a handful
<mnaines> Flannel is a handful, too...Hard to reason with him because of his one-track mind
<mnaines> He seems more intent on enforcing the rules than he does on helping people
<mneptok> and that track, in your estimation, is ... ?
<mneptok> it might occur to you that enforcing the rules *does* help people, by allowing the channel to operate in a way that allows people to get help.
<mnaines> well, he takes it to the extreme...If you don't talk about Ubtuntu-related stuff or if you're just sitting idle in the room, he kicks you out
<mneptok> i have yet to see anyone get kicked for idling in #ubuntu
<mneptok> if you would like to produce evidence from the public logs, i'll gladly adjust my perceptions
<mnaines> I routinely see "Connection reset by peer" and other messages when people leave
<mneptok> and #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support.
<mneptok> and you think that's Flannel?
<mnaines> Anyway, the issue in question stemmed from someone wanting to dual-boot Windows Vista and Ubuntu, and when I tried to talk the guy out of using Vista, I got banned
<mneptok> because that's not helpful
<mneptok> #ubuntu is not a channel for you to grind your own political axes
<mnaines> He said he only had 2GB of RAM and he wanted Windows to play games on...I knew right then that Vista wasn't going to run on his machine very well and tried to tell him that
<mneptok> and if the game he referred to was Minesweeper?
<mnaines> Even then, Vista itself is a pig...The Vista Aero desktop itself requires at least 2GB to run without any lag
<mneptok> and if he had Home Basic?
<mnaines> And don't even get me started about how Vista does not stop running the hard drive at 100% all because of the "Windows Search Index" service
<mneptok> you can disable services in Windows.
<mnaines> Most users should not take such a risk unless they have an expert to talk them through it
<jdong> indeed, and it could possibly be doing something useful using background IO :)
<mneptok> #ubuntu is not a channel in which to foist your personal computing choices on others.
<mnaines> Its not a personal computing choice...Its one of those "I don't want to see you make the same mistakes I made" sort of thing
<mneptok> oh, charming
<mneptok> 19:57 [Freenode] [mnaines(n=mnaines@65.26.54.242)] Bot Sentry engaged:  you are now being ignored!  Your message will be delivered if you can correctly answer the following question within 10 minutes:  How do you spell the number 10?
<mneptok> because of a CTCP
<mnaines> Yeah...I had to spend $2,500 on a quad-core machine just to be able to run my games without any lag on Vista Home Premium
<mneptok> mnaines: can you hear me now?
<mnaines> Yes
<mneptok> good
<mneptok> i suggest you disable that script while talking in -ops
<mneptok> i see that you use Pidgin for IRC
<mnaines> It only applies if you IM me...I don't accept IMs from people in chat
<mnaines> That is a mentality I carry with me from my Yahoo Chat experience
<mneptok> irssi is a vastly superior IRC client. how about i spend an hour or so discussing you choice of IRC client before we discuss that ban?
<mnaines> As long as it is a clean and civil debate, I'm all for it
<mneptok> or, better yet, why don;t i leave my personal computing decisions at the door, and discuss with you the topic you wanted to discuss when you /join'ed this channel?
<mnaines> I only chose Pidgin so I can have all my instant messengers and chat programs in one place
<mneptok> wouldn't that be a better use of our time?
<mnaines> Yes, it would
<mneptok> i'm glad we agree.
<mneptok> may we expect the same discretion from you in Ubuntu channels in the future?
<mnaines> Well, its hard to get me to disagree with such trivial matters...Ever since I was born, I have always tried to find some sort of middle ground on topics I could not agree on
<mneptok> the middle ground in #ubuntu is "help the person with the issue they are asking about, refer them to the proper place if it is not Ubuntu-related, or remain silent."
<mnaines> Its a two-way street...My experience here in IRC isn't quite up to par yet...My experience in Yahoo chat is such that people totally disregard the room topic and talk about whatever is on their minds...But Yahoo's rooms are limited to 50 users maximum
<mneptok> welcome to the real world, Neo.
<mnaines> Sometimes the proper place isn't good enough...Some of the other rooms aren't anywhere near as active and some of them are dead or dying
<mneptok> ##windows is quite lively
<mneptok> "You might want to ask about the Vista experience with gaming in ##windows. this is #ubuntu. you might get better advice elsewhere."
<mnaines> I wasn't talking about ##Windows...I was talking about smaller channels like #python or other places like that
<mneptok> i can *guarantee* that a response like that will not irk Flannel
<mnaines> Well, I can agree to that, but I also think Flannel needs to work on his self-discipline...He's beginning to act a lot like my stepdad
<mnaines> My stepdad is the type who will go fisticuffs over a parking space if you don't give him enough room to get his fat rear end out of his big duallie diesel truck
<mneptok> it sounds like issues in one part of your life are spilling over into others, to your detriment.
<mneptok> but what do i know? i'm no licensed health professional.
<mnaines> Unfortunately...And I'm working on fixing that, but I have no help on that matter, and my Asperger Syndrome doesn't make things any better
<mnaines> I have AS, Tourette Syndrome, and OCD in addition to having a dysfunctional family...You can see how hard it is for me to keep one part of my life from affecting the others
<mneptok> sadly, Flannel has no control over any of that. but he does have control over the Ubuntu channels, and follows the same guidelines we all do.
<mnaines> Well, I think you can agree that we all need to work on self-discipline as well...Even I am lacking in that department somedays
<mnaines> I get stressed out really easily, and when I get stressed out, my common sense and self-discipline go right out the window
<mneptok> that's when it's time to leave IRC
<mnaines> Fortunately, the window isn't able to open as much now as it used to when I was in high school...Now, I'm at least able to keep myself from punching someone's face in when I get stressed out
<mneptok> in through the nose ... out through the mouth ... focus ...
<mnaines> and I'm beginning to get to the point where music actually calms me down...
<mnaines> Though when I get to that point, you can't get me to shut up about my favorite songs and why I listen to them
<mneptok> so, given the OCD, Aspberger's, and Tourette's, do you find it somewhat likely that your behavior is more to blame here than is Flannel's?
<mneptok> not YOU. you behavior.
<mneptok> *your
<mneptok> FYI, if i had seen you trying to talk people out of using Vista when they were asking for help, i would have been miffed, too.
<mneptok> so, drop me in the same metal compartment as Flannel, if you please.
<mneptok> *mental
<mnaines> Well, I understand my behavior is a problem...It always has been...When I was in grade school, I routinely got in trouble because I wouldn't sit still long enough to pay attention and I had a nasty habit of questioning the teacher...When I got to high school, that changed to being a rebel and anarchist-wannabe and now its changed to being very critical and questioning every order I'm given
<mneptok> that's a recipe for disaster in busy IRC channels with stressed and busy volunteer ops.
<mneptok> best to nod your head, /join here, and ask, in a civilized and respectful tone, to discuss the issue.
<mnaines> Its a recipe for CPC everywhere I go...
<mnaines> "Chaos, panic, confusion..."
<mneptok> so, let's remove Flannel from the equation, as i would have done the same thing, and by your own admission your behavior is problematic. deal?
<mnaines> Of course...
<mneptok> smashing.
<mnaines> I know I need to work on my self-discipline, and believe me, I am working on it, but with the way my life is and the fact I don't have any help in that area, its becoming quite a challenge
<mneptok> now, i think if you were to apologize to Flannel and to agree to follow all op requests without compaint in *public* channels, and instead complain here in a civilized and respectful way when you thought ops were *really* out of line, that Flannel may well be persuaded to remove your ban.
<mnaines> Flannel doesn't seem to be active at this time...
<mnaines> I wouldn't be surprised...Poor guy is probably getting ready for bed...
<mneptok> he'll read backscroll. i'll make sure of it.
<mnaines> Unfortunately, apologies are another challenge for me...
<mneptok> it doesn't have to be now.
<maco> i suppose the hard part is figuring out what $FOO is in "i'm sorry that i $FOO"
<mneptok> go digest what we've discussed, and come back when you have more to say. perhaps the apology will flow more easily then.
<mnaines> Its not that the apology can't flow easily...Its that I've always been nervous about doling them out because most of the times I did, they were ignored and nothing was done to resolve the issue
<mneptok> "I'm sorry I made this about you, rather than about your reaction to my behavior. Please understand, my behavior and my core self are somewhat disjointed because of some issues I have. etc etc etc"
<maco> mnaines: i think the important thing with making an apology is that you made an attempt. whether the person excepts it or not is not up to you, so don't stress over that
<mneptok> mnaines: Flannel's actually a pretty hoopy frood.
<mnaines> Every time I apologized IRL, the responses I always got back were either "You should have thought about that before you committed the crime" or "If you were sorry, you never would have done it"
<mnaines> I eventually just gave up on it
<mneptok> mnaines: that says more about the listener than it does about your apology, IMO
<mnaines> I agree...But now you understand why I get nervous about doling out apologies
<maco> mneptok: a hoopy frood? /me takes away the Douglas Adams
<mnaines> I'm not a mean drunk...I actually get pretty hyperactive when I'm drunk
<mnaines> But then again, I rarely ever drink alcohol...I overdose on caffeine quite a bit, though
<mneptok> mnaines: Flannel will read this. and i think if you apologize and promise to follow ops' requests, and keep all disagreements here, you may find you make a new friend.
<mnaines> Its always been hard for me to make friends...Not because of them or anything, but because of my intense shyness
<mneptok> mnaines: check back in a few whiles, or tomorrow. find the Flannel-man, and have the kind of coversation with him you have had with me.
<mnaines> My shyness is so intense at times that I often demote myself to being an observer rather than a participant in the game of life, and there are days where I won't talk to or trust anyone
<mneptok> well, someone has to extend the hand first. and thus far, you've been throwing fire at Flannel. i think you'll have to go first. sadly, i think you have yourself to blame for that.
<mneptok> sucks, i know. but i do it all the time, too.
<mnaines> Of course...I always have to be the one to fight the fire
<mneptok> well, stop setting your house ablaze ;)
<mnaines> Even in RL...Sometimes IRL, I get stuck cleaning up other people's mistakes because of their habit of blaming the new guy for anything that goes wrong
<mnaines> Sometimes if I'm the bearer of bad news, they seem more intent on shooting the messenger than on actually listening
<mneptok> mnaines: i'm about to go into Total Bastard Mode because of lack of nicotine. that will suck, because it usually ends with maco pelting me with rocks and garbage (which i deserve).
<mnaines> Oh, I know how that is...I do that a lot when I go through caffeine withdrawl
<mneptok> mnaines: take the issue up with Flannel down the road when you have had time to cogitate about our convo?
<mnaines> Sure...
<mneptok> rawk.
<maco> mneptok: nuh uh!
<mnaines> By the way, I've handled War Goddesses on PMS, so I'm used to handling people at their worst
<maco> i have never pelted you with anything
 * mneptok beeps maco's nose
<maco> not even a frozen grape, my usual instrument of torment
<mneptok> OK, smoke time.
<mnaines> My usual instrument of torment is a running faucet...I love turning them on to just a trickle right when the person is at a point and time when they cannot get up to use the bathroom
<mneptok> mnaines: we have a "no idle" policy in -ops. use "/whois Flannel" to figure out when he;s active.
<mneptok> mnaines: i had War Godesses On PMS for the Gamecube. it was OK.
<mnaines> It doesn't say when he's active...Just says he's "detached"
<mneptok> no backstory, though.
<mnaines> mneptok: By War Goddesses on PMS, I mean Dominatrix type women
<mneptok> i had that game, too. the controller hurt my hands. a lot.
<mnaines> Or the type who are more comfortable with a .44 mag in each hand than they are with bra
<mneptok> oh, REAL women. they rock.
<mnaines> Yeah...I can be around those women and not get shot at
<mnaines> In fact, I'd be right there with them when they go into torture mode
<mneptok> so then making up with Flannel should be easy
<mnaines> Should be...But I don't ever count my chickens before they hatch
<mneptok> OK, must smoke.
 * mnaines hands mneptok a stogie
<mneptok> take care, and be nice to Flannel. he tolerates me. there are precious few that do.
<mnaines> Well, it looks like you just made a new friend
<mnaines> You and I have something in common
<mneptok> \o/
 * mneptok heads out like a foetus
 * mnaines likes smokers...The smoke keeps the annoying idiots away
<elky> mnaines just gave a display of utter idiocy in -ot
<MsMaco> idiocy raised to the 12th power
<MsMaco> the rest of the channel didnt do much to dampen the flames
<elky> didn't do much? didn't do anything.
<MsMaco> ok so i get the Understatement Of The Year Award
<Myrtti> do I want to read the backlog?
<nalioth> Myrtti: only if you're suffering from insomnia
<Myrtti> nalioth: I just woke up and am dressing for work
<nalioth> Myrtti: ah, welcome to the new day, then  :)
<elky> the office intarwebs has been shaped... oh yay.
<Flannel> What shape?
<jussi01> elky: hahahaha... I still cant beleive australia still has download limits, they are so 90's
<Flannel> gah.  So much noise in there.
<indus> hello
<Flannel> Hi indus, how can we help you today?
<indus> brb
<Myrtti> I want to slap them all
<Flannel> I come back from getting a snack, and have to deal with this before I get to enjoy it.  Makes me unhappy.
 * nalioth is now operating an OpenID server
<indus> hi
<indus> 'do what i say or you will be rebanned' , what is with that? is the ops above users?
<indus> please use better statements when having some issue with a user/users
<indus> or of course can be called to ubuntu-ops for 'discussion'
<indus> thank you
<Myrtti> FINE
 * nalioth blinks
<ikonia> I'm done with indus and his attitude
<indus> hi
<indus> who is responsible for reviewing irc guidelines? anyone please
<Pricey> indus: The Ubuntu IRC Council maintain them, of which I am a member.
<indus> hello
<indus> how do i get a  message across to them
<indus> i mean is there a irc council room?
<indus> btw,are you pricechild from the forums?
<Pricey> indus: I am indeed. You could leave it here, or if you'd prefer it remained private you can drop it into #ubuntu-irc-council or email us at irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<indus> ok,do all ops here have acess to that email? or only council members
<Pricey> indus: Only Council members. You could even just PM me.
<indus> ok thank you,but i prefer emails ,its more professional.
<indus> iam just going to join that room to check it out for a few min.is that ok?
<Myrtti> what room?
<Myrtti> oh, that
 * Myrtti goes to get tea
<indus> Pricey: are you no longer  forum staff now?
<indus> anyways,i leave now,can expect a mail from me soon
<indus> Myrtti: enjoy your tea
<Pricey> ikonia: nope, still on there.
<Myrtti> Pricey: fail
<Pricey> Myrtti: his fault for having a similar name. (ik i mean)
<ikonia> Pricey: bope what's on where?
<Flannel> ikonia: He's still forum staff
<ikonia> oh, repsonding to indus
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<dejuren> i have no voice, rigth?
<dejuren> ups...
<nalioth> dejuren: can we help you?
<dejuren> hi all, who is on the IRC council now?
<nalioth> what did you need, dejuren ?
<dejuren> nalioth: nothing special, just asking, as I already brake the scilance...
<dejuren> s/brake/broke/
<Myrtti> so what brought you here?
<gnomefreak> did anyone grab gibmich* about his hostmask?
<dejuren> there was an artefact in #ubuntu-bg channel carring seveas as op, since he was member of the council, we met and that was the way he pointed me to find hwa are the new members
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no signed out
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> dejuren: is there anything you actaully need/want from the council ?
<dejuren> ikonia: no, just establishing a contact...
<ikonia> dejuren: well the coucil members are Pici elky nalioth Pricey jussi01 if you need anything from them you can contact them or check out more info on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil
<dejuren> ikonia: tks... going out now
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> hope that helps
<Myrtti> in general loco channel issues are handled in #ubuntu-irc
<dejuren> ikonia: yes, tks again
<dejuren> nice day everyone
 * mneptok blinks
<mneptok> wow! dejuren!
<mneptok> (one of my former colleagues @canonical.com)
<mneptok> jussi01: 08:14 -!- ftab [n=aftab@58-27-235-222.wateen.net] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> :)
<jussi01> mneptok: so long as he doesnt act up I really dont mind.
 * mneptok doesn't, either
<mneptok> but his "i'm not using your channels any more" lasted a full 36 hours. :)
<ikonia> ?
<mneptok> ikonia: problematic user from a day or so ago
<ikonia> or really, and he's ex-canonical ?
<mneptok> ikonia: AFAIK, dejuren is stil with Canonical
 * mneptok is not
<ikonia> how dissapointing that a canonical employee can't behave
<mneptok> "can't behave?"
<ikonia> you said he was a problem user
<mneptok> no, i said ftab was
<ikonia> ooooooh
<ikonia> oh, well that's obvious
<mneptok> ikonia: i think you need a /dcc of a mug of genii's love :)
<ikonia> it would appear that way
<mneptok> (as if *I'M* fully awake)
 * genii gets a highlight notice and shows up to hand ikonia a large mug of coffee, then disappear again...
<genii> hm
<topyli> hmm do we have any practice on how to react to advertising ##club-ubuntu on -ot?
<jussi01> topyli: speak to, if they dont stop, ban.
<jussi01> they should know better.
<maco> will i guess who it was correctly on the first try?
<jussi01> probably not
<maco> you're right
<topyli> jussi01: right
<topyli> too late for this one though
<spO> hi
<jussi01> spO: hi
<spO> cna you guys please unban me from #ubuntu , i was banned because i was trolling in #launchpad   .... however, the two channels are totally different
<spO> it is overzealousness
<jussi01> spO: 1 moment please
<spO> instead of parting #launchpad and getting it off my favorites list of auto join , i fixed myself to get a ban from thta channell.... then i get banned from #ubuntu , but i was not fixing to part nor get banned from that channel
<spO> either way, i did not disrupt nor troll in #ubuntu
<spO> you might as well gline me if you want to use these ethics
<spO> ie, go ahead and gline me
<jussi01> spO: as I just said, 1 moment please.
<spO> i'll be back later
<spO> after the op who banned me might calm down or not use emotions in banning so much
<mneptok> Flannel: meep?
<topyli> !away > fader|lunch
<Flannel> mneptok: Hmm?
<mneptok> Flannel: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/28/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<mneptok> Flannel: should take you ~15m to read
<Flannel> Is that last night with mnaines?
<mneptok> yessah
<mneptok> i am recommending no specific action. this is purely FYI.
<Flannel> Yeah, I read it last night
<ikonia> I still will not accept his actions for a removal of the ban in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he STILL thinks he's right and flannel is wrong
<mneptok> well, Flannel *is* wrong.
<mneptok> but being wrong in the head is a hard requirement for Ubuntu ops.
<mneptok> so, we all fail.
<Flannel> by definition!
<mneptok> exaaaaaaactly :)
<mneptok> Flannel: don't worry. i love you, man. and not in a creepy way. more in that "i'd like to lock you in my crawlspace and watch 'samurai jack' with you until you become old enough to eat," way.
<Flannel> samurai jack is cancelled :(
<mneptok> i have the DVDs right over here. there ya go ... through the trap door. that's right ...
<Flannel> Also, Johnny Bravo is cancelled too.  And stopped being a "one man army" after the first season.
<genii> I'm back and forth with work. losher and x404x just got a reminder from me in #u about being offtopic, looks like they may move to -ot hopefully
<genii> Also my connection seems flakey
<maco> topyli had a talk with him today
<maco> explaining that the things he was saying in -ot are o4o and...well actually he had o4o explained to him 2 days ago according to my scrollback...
<maco> things he was saying yesterday night
<maco> (when elky and i were annoyed)
<genii> They might need an eye on them, at any rate. I can't properly do it right now
<maco> yeah i see them -ot and am going "er....?"
<maco> something about spam and porn and downloading. i dont know whats going on
<topyli> well i'm certainly annoyed
<nickspoon> Pourquoi, monsieur topyli?
<topyli> probably too much so to make desicions about this
<topyli> nickspoon: certainly not because of my favorite nickspoon!
<nickspoon> Aw, aren't you the sweetest thing?
<topyli> yeah, arn't i
<genii_> Hm
<genii-around> Bleh. Looks like jussi01.com is up/down right now
<MsMaco> aye
<MsMaco> which is why im over here
 * genii-around commiserates
<genii-around> Back up...back down...bah back up...back down....
 * genii-around makes coffee
<mnaines> ok...Its Friday...You guys agreed to talk about my ban today
<Seeker`> who agreed to talk to you?
<topyli> mnaines: who did?
<mnaines> Flannel
<mnaines> He's the one who banned me
<topyli> right
<topyli> doesn't seem to be active right now
<mnaines> You know the rules about idlers
<topyli> what about them?
<mnaines> Why don't they apply in this case?
<topyli> this is the ops' working room. everyone's pretty much supposed to be here
<mnaines> They apply the same to the ops as they do to ordinary users
<topyli> for example, even if Flannel is away right now, he will note that he's been called
<mnaines> I don't care.  You guys are the ones who are supposed to be setting the example.  The rules apply to you guys the same way they apply to the rest of us
<Pricey> mnaines: That is not true.
<Pricey> mnaines: Please read the wording of the /topic
<MsMaco> if he didnt stay here when afk, how would he know you were looking for him?
<topyli> mnaines: the rules are: ops stay on the ops channel. others come in when they have business with ops
<mnaines> Pricey: Right up there in the bold print at the top of the screen it says: "We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel"
<Pricey> mnaines: Indeed.
<Pricey> mnaines: It does not say. "We will remove idlers from the channel"
<mnaines> You remove idle users but not idle ops...Sounds mighty close to hypocrisy to me
<MsMaco> its the difference between "will" and "may"
<MsMaco> the topic refers to "may"
 * Flannel is back!
<Flannel> What'd I miss?
<topyli> mnaines: study this in your heart
<topyli> Flannel: the best part!
<mnaines> MsMaco: Ops don't get any special treatment just because they're ops...
<Myrtti> er, this is ops channel
<Myrtti> so yes, yes they do
<Pricey> mnaines: They do. This is an ops channel and so they idle here.
<Flannel> mnaines: If the ops weren't in the ops channel, what would the purpose of the ops channel be?
<topyli> mnaines: ops get much worse treatment than anyone else. now get to your point
<Flannel> (ie a way to contact them reliably)
<mnaines> Flannel, my point is, you were AFK, so I was questioning the "we reserve the right to remove idlers from this room" rule you guys have
<Myrtti> *boggle*
<Pricey> mnaines: To speak on behalf of the IRC Council, we have a policy in this channel, and I will not be using it to remove Flannel for being inactive.
<Myrtti> so we have the right to remove people, which we may, or may not do
<Pricey> mnaines: It seems Flannel is now aroudn to speak to you about your ban. I hope everyone will let that now happen.
<mnaines> Pricey: Since when did that policy give you the right NOT to police each other?
<Pricey> mnaines: Would you like to discuss this in PM? I don't want it to detract from your intended conversation with Flannel.
<Pricey> mnaines: Which, by the way, I will be watching. And if Flannel does require 'policing' as you put it, I will.
<mnaines> Flannel, you still here?
<Flannel> mnaines: Indeed
<Flannel> I was just being patient if you were having a conversation with Pricey or whatnot
<mnaines> I was in IM...He helped me understand one of the guidelines better
<Myrtti> hooray for Pricey
<mnaines> Anyway, Flannel, you told me to wait until today to talk about the ban...Now, why don't we go over what it will take to get the ban removed
<Flannel> In general, bans are put in place because someone is being disruptive.  They're removed when that disruption is unlikely to happen again.
<mnaines> My problem is people being directed to a room that isn't active enough that they will get the help they need
<mnaines> That's the whole reason I questioned the ops in the first place...Because someone said that they tried other rooms and those rooms were dead or dying and they were still redirected to other rooms
<Flannel> mnaines: But do you understand how we can't take that stance? It would render #ubuntu completely unhelpful
<mnaines> Well, I didn't know if you guys check the activity in the rooms before you direct people to them...That was my mistake, and why I questioned you guys
<Flannel> mnaines: In general they tend to be the official support channels for the various projects, why should we question their activity?
<Flannel> Yes, some times of day the room may be dead, but that's true of every project.  There are some times of day in #ubuntu you can't get support for X or Y, because no one's active at that time that knows about it
<mnaines> That's something I've always been afraid of...I try to help any way I can just to minimize the impact of such situations
<Flannel> Afraid of what?  There's nothing wrong with that situation.
<Flannel> You state your question succinctly and with enough information, and then wait for someone to wake up and answer it.  (at least, in the "dead" channels)
<mnaines> Its hard to tell who is a corporate user and who is a home user, and a majority of the corporate users, the longer they wait for help on a problem, the more money their company loses
<Flannel> someone will wake up and answer it
<Flannel> Adding to the noise in #ubuntu doesn't help anyone though.
<Flannel> We are not the catchall for support
<mnaines> Its similar setup to a call center, and I've never worked in a call center, nor do I want to work in one
<Flannel> If I remember correctly, it was a FreeBSD person, people in #ubuntu *dont* know how FreeBSD works, so it's likely they'll have to wait as long, if not longer, for someone to be able to help the.
<mnaines> I think the issue that got me banned was that guy who was trying to dual-boot Vista and Ubuntu
<mnaines> I tried talking him out of Vista and that's when I was banne
<mnaines> banned*
<Flannel> You weren't being helpful, that's what got you banned.
<Flannel> It had nothing to do with the fact that Vista was involved.
<Flannel> or, Win7, or whatever it was.
<Flannel> well, didn't get you banned, but contributed to it.
<mnaines> Vista and Windows 7 are the same thing...Just that Microsoft slimmed down Vista and called the new version Windows 7 after too many people complained about how bloated Vista was
<Flannel> That's not relevant to your ban, so lets just skip it
<mnaines> ok
<mnaines> The main thing is I'm new to IRC, so I'm not used to which rooms are open and which are not...
<Flannel> "open"?
<topyli> every channel has a topic mnaines. observe it. that's how irc works
<mnaines> Active
<Flannel> I'm not sure how activity is really relevant to this discussion either
<mnaines> Basically my point is, I wouldn't know which rooms to direct a person to because I'm new to IRC...And I don't like just sitting around and watching because of my inexperience
<Flannel> The best way to get experience is to observe.  You're not the only person in the room, so you don't need to feel responsible to respond to everyone
<Flannel> Someone who *can* help the person (either through support, or redirection) will step in and do so
<mnaines> I learn best by getting my hands dirty...
<mnaines> I've never been the type who learns from lectures...I learn from doing, not watching or listening
<Flannel> If you do that in #ubuntu, you'll just give people bad advice or cause confusion
<mnaines> That's why I rely on my own experiences when I give help...If I don't have experience in something, I don't give help
<Flannel> Except you weren't giving help with the windows guy, you were just ranting and adding noise to the channel
<topyli> mnaines: you have a good idea there. if you don't have experience in something, you don't help in that specific area
<Flannel> We already discussed this a few days ago, you were told to come back today.
<topyli> in others you do, you help there
<mnaines> Sometimes my "I don't want to see you make the same mistakes I did" mentality kicks in, but 90% of the time, it kicks in at the wrong times
<Flannel> For all you know, he already had Vista and wanted to install Ubuntu.  All your rant was doing was turning him off to the whole idea.
<ikonia> not this again
<mnaines> ikonia, knock it off.  You are not a part of this conversation, so keep your mouth shut and quit your belly-aching
<Pricey> mnaines: Please reread what you just said.
<Pricey> ikonia, topyli, please allow Flannel this conversation.
<ikonia> I won't be interupting
<ikonia> I won't be spoken to like that though
<topyli> right, sorry
<ikonia> Flannel: I strongly suggest leaving the ban in place as it's clear this person still has an attitude problem. Over to you.
<mnaines> Well, ikonia, you were the one who jumped into the middle of the conversation then complained about what was being said.  Sorry for being rude, but I really don't like whiners
<mnaines> The simple solution would have been to ask what the conversation was about then once you got the answer you could have expressed your opinion on the matter
<Flannel> Alright, back on track.
<mnaines> Yes...I am excusing the interruption now that I have spoken my mind
<Flannel> mnaines: Do you see where your reaction to him wanting to dual boot became a problem though?
<mnaines> Yes, I do...I wasn't given the full information on what his problem was...I let my hatred of Vista take over
<Flannel> And worse, you didn't stop when you were asked to
<mnaines> That was another thing I need to learn to control...Knowing when to keep my mouth shut...I know everyone has problems with that on certain days
<Flannel> Which is really the core of the matter, since everyone wanders offtopic at some point or another and needs a gentle nudging back
<mnaines> Especially after really stressful days...Self-discipline gets harder to do as your stress level goes up
<Flannel> You should take it upon yourself to just not IRC on those days
<mnaines> Those days, my stress reliever is video games, but IRL, my lazy stepfather calls me down to do something for him every few minutes, so the stress level doesn't go down as quickly as I would like
<Flannel> We all have things outside of IRC we need to deal with.  You just need to make sure you deal with them responsibly.
<Pricey> Hi stefg, can I help you?
<mnaines> Of course, but its his house, his rules...If I don't like his rules, my only option is to leave, and I have no money nor do I have any place to go, so I'm stuck here
<stefg> please someone kick Admin_
<maco> stefg: which channel?
<Flannel> stefg: #u
<ikonia> I'm watching him
<Flannel> er, maco
<stefg> in #ubuntu .. DCC  the channel with something looking malware-ish
<ikonia> stefg: all sorted
<stefg> thx
<mnaines> ikonia: A guy with the same screen name has been attacking online gaming servers, too...
<mnaines> The police were called on the guy once already
<ikonia> that's not for this channel please
<Myrtti> mnaines: that screen name is far from unique
<Flannel> mnaines: How is that relevant?
<mnaines> Flannel, its not...I was just informing him of that in case it turns out to be the same person...That way you guys would know what measures have already been taken
<mnaines> I'm pretty sure you guys would want to know if there's a malicious user on the prowl, so that's why I said that
<Myrtti> back to issue at hand?
<mnaines> Very well
<mnaines> Anyway, most of my behavior issues come from stress...My self control usually goes off a cliff if I've had too much caffeine or if I get stressed out
<mnaines> But then again, I think that happens to everyone
<mnaines> I'm working on changing that, but its a time consuming and challenging process
<Flannel> mnaines: It does, and they "fix" it by just excusing themselves from IRC when it's a bad idea.
<topyli> nobody is interested in why someone misbehaves on irc. just don't. go for a walk
<mnaines> Flannel, the other thing I am trying to "fix" is knowing when to keep my mouth shut and stop spontaneously jumping into the middle of conversations when I don't have all the information
<mnaines> I do that a lot IRL, too
<Flannel> mnaines: It's up to you to keep yourself in line, and it's our responsibility to make sure people do that (and force them to if they can't do it themselves).
<mnaines> Hey...I'm working on it...But as I said, its time consuming and challenging...
<mnaines> I know its something I need to do IRL, though
<Flannel> mnaines: If you think you can police yourself, and won't go off the deep end if you need help from us in the future (like you did a few days ago), I'd consider giving you the benefit of the doubt and removing the ban.
<mnaines> I'm trying to police myself...Its a bumpy road for anyone my age, but I'm trying my best
<Flannel> mnaines: And do you think you'd react better in the future if we need to step in and help?
<mnaines> I wouldn't mind you guys helping...Just don't try to stress me out anymore than I already am at the time
<mnaines> Best way to help is just to give me time to vent...Usually once I vent, my stress level goes back down and I return to normal
<Flannel> No one tries to stress you out; we just try to keep the channels usable for everyone.
<topyli> mnaines: no. that's not acceptible
<Flannel> mnaines: That's why we suggested you come back in a few days, which, I might add, you didn't really follow.
<mnaines> Because it doesn't take that long for me to calm down
<Flannel> mnaines: but "venting" doesn't mean go to a different channel and act rudely
<mnaines> Usually when I have to vent, letting me vent for an hour or so is enough
<Flannel> mnaines: It's a safe period of time to ensure you've had a chance to think about stuff.
<topyli> you never "vent" on ubuntu channels
<mnaines> topyli: If there was a room for people to vent their stress, I would use it when I need to
<maco> make one?
<maco> ##venting?
<Flannel> or, use real life.
<maco> i find sitting down with a good novel is a nice way to relax
<mnaines> Speaking of RL, I have to go get dinner, so I'll come back in and finish this once I'm back home
<Mez> Using real life for relieving stress is good.. My advice... step away from the computer, go for a walk.. (or, normally in my case, a smoke) and come back later :D
<topyli> mnaines: the thing is, we're concerned about ubuntu channels. if you bother them, and people are bothered, they will ask you to stop or change the subject. please do so. or go jogging or watch a movie
<maco> he's gone
<topyli> the channels are not for that
<topyli> oh my masterpiece is lost! :)
<genii-around> Hehe topyli
<topyli> Flannel: i salute the Patient One
<Flannel> Would've been nice to make some more progress, but I suppose that's what once-home is for.
<Flannel> Alright, I'm going to go play with circuit breakers.  I'll be back in a smidge hopefully.
<Mez> -!- Flannel [n=flannel@ubuntu/member/flannel] has disconnected ["Oops, wrong breaker"]
<Flannel> No, that's why I'm leaving, because I've gotta power off my server.
<Mez> this reminds me of one of the "Darwin Awards"
<Mez> http://www.nndb.com/people/523/000095238/
<topyli> we used to just kick the poles right where the maintenance cover is. you kick there, the light goes out from that pole for about 5min
<topyli> not sure if they still do, this was in the 70s
<topyli> so we ran around the block and put out all the lights and said woohoo it's dark
<topyli> don't ask me why, we were 5 to 8 or so
 * genii-around sips
<topyli> hmm haven't tried for about 30 years, i'm sort of curious whether or not they still go out if you give them a good kick right there :)
<mnaines> ok...I am back.  Had boneless honey barbecue wings from Wendy's for dinner
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-29
<genii-around> !dle | mnaines
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dle
<genii-around> !idle | mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<maco> genii-around: he's waiting for Flannel to return
<maco> Flannel had to go deal with a server issue
<genii-around> maco: OK, so legitimate
<maco> aye
 * genii-around hands mnaines a coffee
<mnaines> maco, did the logs catch my comment about needing to go get dinner and that I would be right back?
<maco> yes
<mnaines> ok...Just wondering...
<maco> i think genii missed it
<mnaines> He can't read them himself?
<maco> i dont think he scrolled up :P
<genii-around> My irc client normally records all backlog but right now I'm on my backup
<mnaines> backup?  Why?
<maco> genii-around: the core's back up dude
<genii-around> maco: Ah, thanks
<maco> mnaines: because the server he and i use for irc was offline for a bit
<mnaines> Ah...So you two are buddies
<mnaines> Or is that the server that runs this room?
<maco> no one of the other ops has a server that he lets some of us use
<mnaines> Linux server?
<genii-around> Yes.
<maco> i assume so. the software we're using is called quassel
<genii-around> maco: Still not up for me. I'll try again later
<maco> we connect our quasselclients to the quassel core and then we dont miss what happens when we're offline because the core catches the scrollback
<mnaines> Ah...So its a dedi
<mnaines> (Gamer-speak for dedicated server, meaning a server that stays online even when the host signs off)
 * genii sips
<genii> Back.
<mnaines> Another term gamers like myself use is "You have to pay to play", which we generally use to mean "If you want to run the good games, you have to pay to get a top-of-the-line system"
<maco> hello corebuddy
<maco> mnaines: and thats why console gaming is more fair
<maco> wiat im OT now
 * genii slips maco a nice Ubuntu mug of coffee
<mnaines> Plus, console gaming is easier because then you don't have to crowd multiple TVs and game systems in one place just to have more than one person playing
<mnaines> There's always a debate about which has better graphics and better performance, though I'm not going to start that debate up in here
<mnaines> I've been waiting for you, Flannel
<Flannel> I was off playing with electricity
<mnaines> One of my biggest fears, even though I spend most of my time dissecting computers
<mnaines> Flannel, I found a youtube video you'd like
<mnaines> Only 3 minutes long, but is calm and anonymous, like watching a movie
<mnaines> Anyway, you ready to finish our conversation about the banishment, flannel?
<Flannel> Sure
 * genii settles in
<mnaines> Anyway, where were we before I left?
<Flannel> We were discussing venting, how ubuntu channels aren't the place, real life, no one's trying to aggravate you, just keep ubuntu usable,
<Flannel> In the opposite order of that, I was reading backwards, but those were recent topic stuffs
<mnaines> Yeah...I usually can know when my stress level is going up, but sometimes, I get distracted and by the time I figure it out, its already too late
<mnaines> Now, about removing that ban...?
<Flannel> At the moment my biggest concern is how you'll react if the ops need to step in in the future, since you didn't react in the best of manners this time
<mnaines> I don't know if you realize this, but some people do learn from their mistakes
<Flannel> You don't need to get snippy.  We can't assume you've learned, but no one said you hadn't, that's why I'm asking.
<mnaines> During our conversation before my dinner, I kept reiterating the fact that I am definitely trying to learn from my mistakes but that it is a time-consuming and challenging process on some of the things
<Flannel> Alright.  Just know that being rude towards individuals will not be tolerated, so if someone points out that you're getting off topic, or ranting or whatever, you should respect that, instead of attacking them.
<mnaines> Only reason I attacked them is because I felt I had no place to go to talk about random stuff
<Flannel> Er, how does that work?  Instead of asking where you can go, you attack someone for reminding you to follow the rules?
<mnaines> Up until this morning, people had been trying to keep the off-topic room on the subject of Ubuntu as well, but as the day progressed, it turned into a place for ubuntu users to talk about random stuff...That's the way it should have been all this time
<mnaines> I figure as long as the conversations are clean, it should be a place for anyone in the Ubuntu community to talk about anything not pertaining to technical support
<Flannel> It's always been a place for random stuff as long as it's in the spirit of Ubuntu.  No one tries to keep the topics ubuntu only
<mnaines> It just seemed like people were trying to keep it ubuntu-related...I just wanted it to be a place where Ubuntu users could go when they don't need tech help
<Flannel> No, it's not kept ubuntu related, and you know that, having participated it in over the past few days.
<mnaines> Yeah...It just happened that when I got to talking about Windows in that room, several admins complained about it
<mnaines> That's why I thought that
<mnaines> The problem with talking bad about Windows in a Windows room is then you start getting hated like the plague
<Flannel> mnaines: There's a difference between having a conversation and going off on a monologue or a rant.  I believe the latter is what was taken exception to.
<mnaines> I am trying to break that habit...I have always had a habit of rambling on about random stuff when I get bored
<Flannel> If you're being engaging to the rest of the channel, and everything is in the spirit of Ubuntu, there's no reason for it to be stopped.
<mnaines> If by "in the spirit of Ubuntu" you mean keeping it on the topic of Ubuntu, well, you now understand what my complaint is
<mneptok> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Flannel> No, "in the spirit of ubuntu" has nothing to do with being related to Ubuntu
<mnaines> Basically what I interpret the off-topic room to be is a place for open discussion among Ubuntu users...Its just a place where Ubuntu users can go when they don't need help so they don't make too much noise in the support room...
<Flannel> Keep the code of conduct and the IRC guidelines in mind and use those as a meter of appropriateness of conversation.
<Flannel> No one's saying it isn't, nor have they said it isn't.
<Flannel> but "open" doesn't mean "everything"
<mnaines> As long as my interpretations and the real thing are both the same, I can understand that
<mnaines> I didn't think operating system conversations were that controversial
<mnaines> I also didn't think debates were controversial
<Flannel> No, they're not.  But you weren't having a conversation at that point, if I remember correctly.
<Flannel> I might be mistaken, I wasn't paying attention
<mnaines> I thought I was just stating my beliefs but not directing them at any one person
<Flannel> Perhaps you should ask the people who asked you to stop, they'll definately be able to clarify
<Flannel> If I knew who they were, I'd ping them for you.
<mnaines> Don't waste your time...
<mneptok> Flannel: mind if i interject something quickly?
<Flannel> Well, there's obviously a question about it, and having clarification should lead to a decrease in conflict in the future.
 * mneptok has to go make dinner soon
<Flannel> mneptok: By all means
<mneptok> mnaines: as regards you discussing your hatred of Windows ...
<mneptok> mnaines: you know that Linux is a pile of crap developed by a Finnish mouth-breather, and that anyone that uses it is a knuckle-dragging troglodyte that only obeys a herd mentality. right?
<mneptok> mnaines: i suggest OpenBSD. real men use that. you're obviously a Linux loser.
<mneptok> mnaines: now ... does that make you feel particularly warm toward the OpenBSD community?
<mnaines> I wouldn't be surprised, mneptok...Most of the more user-friendly distros don't teach command-line, so I will agree they aren't all that great
<mneptok> mnaines: does it make you think "wow, maybe this person is onto something. they sound like a fun, understanding, and capable group. i want to check that out!"
<mneptok> it wouldn;t make me think so.
<mneptok> i'd think "this pompous widbag can shove his opinions, and his 'OpenBSD' whatever that is."
<mnaines> Try getting away with that in a Windows room
<mneptok> in short, "you draw more flies with honey."
<mneptok> want to convert a Windows user? help them get their machine working again, even though all the supposed MCSE's they have talked to have failed.
<mnaines> It also depends on how well you can tolerate insults...I've seen people who go ballistic the moment they feel insulted
<mneptok> when they thank you, say something along the lines of, "i'm actually surprised i could help. i haven't used Windows much in years. i use Linux. ask me about it sometime."
<mnaines> If someone said that to me, I wouldn't be impressed
<mneptok> that makes them think "the people that really know computers use Linux" rather than "the pompous, self-righteous idiots use something called Linux that i will NOT be bothered to look at."
<mneptok> nome sane?
<mneptok> you don't really get ahead by shoving the other guy backwards.
<mnaines> To me, "the people who really know computers" are the ones who can work on any computer regardless of the OS and are not biased towards or against any one OS
<mneptok> mnaines: exactly.
<mneptok> mnaines: and you sound damned biased.
<mneptok> ennyhoo, off to make dinner.
<mnaines> I don't see it as biased...I see it as telling them the truth...Every one of the techies I know won't say anything bad about anything they work on because they make money selling people things they don't need
<mneptok> think about that. and thanks for the airtime Flannel.
<mnaines> I don't work like that most of the time...My business strategy with my own computer company is telling people everything about a product, including its disadvantages or flaws, then letting the customer decide on their own which one they want
<mnaines> I let the product sell itself...I just tell the customer everything they want to know about the product
<mnaines> It pays off for me because that generates repeat business...Customers see that and say "This guy isn't pushy and isn't trying to sell me something I don't need, so I'm definitely coming back here if I need something"
<Flannel> #ubuntu isn't about selling anything.  It's about providing support.  Someone asked how to dual boot with windows, it's not our place to tell them to upgrade to Win7 Super-deluxe edition from home, nor is it our place to tell them to ditch windows.  Obviously they have a need for windows, or want to give it a try, or whatever.
<spO> hi
<mnaines> Yeah, but in that case, I would tell them what flaws Windows has them let them decide if they want to take that risk
<mnaines> If they need windows, maybe they can find a way to off-set those flaws
<mnaines> Or maybe you can tell them how to
<spO> can you guys please unban me from #ubuntu , i was banned because i was trolling in #launchpad , but i didn't do anything like trolling in #ubuntu .  I was trolling because i wanted a ban, but i don't know why i was banned from another channel or someone had botnet scripts or something
<spO> i mean if i troll in #politics , that means i get a banned from #ubuntu?
<Flannel> mnaines: #ubuntu is not the place for your evangelism.  Moreso, you weren't telling them flaws, you were telling them anecdotes, and in one case, a flat out lie.  Making someone worry about dual booting isn't going to make them want to give up Windows.
<spO> come on, we can have  contextual ethics, we don't need to be so universal
<mneptok> spO: you were banned because i felt your behavior in #launchpad was egregious enough to warrant the bad karma in other Ubuntu-related channels.
<mnaines> mneptok: Can I interject into that for a second?
<mneptok> mnaines: you may not.
<spO> mneptok, that is fine , personally, but i don't understand how feelings merits anything in a rational universe  (ie, i don't know what feelings has to do with anything whereas rational is superior),. Furthermore, i would like a third party to intervene in decision making if you are going to use your feelings in judgment rather than rational
<mnaines> Aww...I was simply going to give the Golden Rule
<spO> i assure you , i did not mean to cause grief or fear of any behavior in #ubuntu
<spO> i didn't intend on doing anything in there
<mneptok> spO: jussi01 said he would discuss it. but remember, trying an exploit in ANY channel on Freenode gets you banned from the network. by your logic, anyone trying an exploit cannot be removed from the network until they try it in every channel. that's simply insane.
<spO> i would like someone else to intervene if you are going to use mystic like concepts that i do not really understand , like "karma"
<mneptok> spO: well, that intervention will not be happening now, as jussi_01 is asleep.
<mneptok> spO: try either very late tonight US time, or tomorrow.
<spO> if you want to be vendictive or overzealous, can you please gline me from all of freenode ?
<spO> to further your point
<spO> because your feelings merit something or because karma is something qualifiable
<spO> ie, i did lots of bad things to ants this morning, that makes karma ought to attack me via gline
<mneptok> spO: repeat the behavior you exhibited in #launchpad in #freenode and other channels, and i'm sure Freenode staff would be happy to oblige.
<spO> you suggested that one channel has the same rules of all channels, and that trolling in one channel merits (feeling or karma based) bans in other channels
<spO> ie, so ban me from all channels
<spO> seriously, you are overzealous, and i will come back later
<spO> i don't understand why you don't just put your feelings in check
<mneptok> your reductio ad absurdum is a weak and flawed strategy.
<spO> i am attacking your logic as absurd based on its merits of being feeling or karma based
<spO> instead of rationally based
<mneptok> good night, spO.
<mneptok> this is not going to be resolved now.
<mneptok> you need to wait for jussi_01
<mneptok> please leave until then.
<mneptok> some context for the morbidly curious: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/261023/
<mnaines> No wonder he got kicked out
<mnaines> He seems to be the type of person who doesn't even realize what he did was wrong
<mnaines> I'm willing to hazard a guess that he's a teenager
<mnaines> Young and cocky, and like all teenagers, he seems to think everything that happens is someone else's fault
<mnaines> Unfortunately, I must speak my mind about that and say that society is to blame for that sort of thing...Adults make that same mistake, and their children see that behavior and think it is perfectly acceptable because the adults go unpunished for pointing fingers
<mnaines> A person not taking responsibility for their actions sets a bad example for their children and for anyone who looks up to them
<mnaines> Far too many people get away with pointing fingers these days
<mnaines> It happens sometimes IRL, too, when men get drunk and a woman ends up pregnant...Some of those men then think its not their kid and that's when things just go downhill
<mnaines> I've also met teenagers who have an "All women are good for is sex" mentality, and I do my best to stay as far away from them as I can, but it sickens me that there are people like that in this world
<mnaines> And then there are the teenagers who have an "old enough to bleed, old enough to breed" mentality...And their parents think they are perfect little angels who can do no wrong
<mnaines> These are the same kind of parents who buy their teenagers high-horsepower hotrods and expect their kids to "drive safely"
<mnaines> As a cop once told me..."If you tell the truth, you will still get in trouble, but the consequences will not be as severe as they would be if you lie to me"
<mnaines> The cop then said "If you tell me the truth, I may consider letting you go with just a warning"
<mnaines> That stemmed from a time I got pulled over for having a broken headlight...I told the cop I had a knife on me and then I told him if he lets me out of the car, I'll prove to him that he can trust me and put the knife on the hood of his car...He obliged and after that, he asked if there were anymore weapons in the car, and when I said no, he told me to tell him the truth, so I gave him consent to search the car and it turned out it was the truth
<mnaines> After everything was all said and done, he wrote me a fix-it ticket for the broken headlight then sent me on my way...I wasn't nailed for carrying a concealed weapon
<Pici> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<mnaines> Pici: I was waiting to finish my conversation with Flannel about my own banishment...Since he went quiet after mneptok was interrupted, I figured I might as well voice my opinion on what happened
<Flannel> I'm here, just biding time
<mnaines> Me, too...I don't believe we have anything more to discuss about my ban, Flannel.  I think it should be clear by now that your questions have been answered
<mnaines> Unless you still have questions...
<Flannel> mnaines: So you'll be better about getting input from people in the future, yes?
<mnaines> I can't make promises, Flannel...I rarely ever do in situations like this because I doubt I can keep them.  All I can say is, I am working as hard as I can to keep myself under control
<Flannel> Alright.  I'll go ahead and remove the ban, just remember everything that's been covered over the past few days.  Hopefully you won't have to join this channel again in the future.
<mnaines> If I do, it should hopefully not be about a ban...
<mnaines> I may come in here again if incidents like what mneptok had to deal with come up, or if I get wind of malicious users
<Flannel> Right, you're always welcome to let us know about problems, etc.
<Flannel> My comment was just about in this sort of situation, not in general.
<Flannel> However if there's nothing else for us to discuss at the moment, I will ask you please not to idle here.
<mnaines> Very well
<Flannel> Oh shoot
<Flannel> forgot to verify his ban is removed
<Flannel> Well, BT says it is, so I'll go by that
<Flannel> and of course, can't message him.
 * Flannel grumbles.
<maco> he's in #ubuntu, so it is
<Flannel> Indeed.  Running at full speed touching as many topics as he can.
<Flannel> Or he was, he may've slowed down now.  Hopefully.
<maco> hey, clocks. i should learn to use them
<Flannel> er?
<bazhang> casa flooding nonsense in #kubuntu
<spO> hi
<spO> i am banned from #ubuntu  , how long am i banned?  i am banned because i was trolling in another channel , #launchpad  ,  i didn't know the two channels were interconnected or that banning in one channel merited banning in another (for reasons of karma or feelings)
<spO> i am sorry
<spO> mostly, i thought feelings could be used to justify generousity or caring for others, but i didn't take into account about how feelings of anger or some other related feelings were good justification
<spO> this is probably some kind of cultural misunderstanding  ... (hence, also not understadning or taking into account karma based actions)
<Flannel> spO: While you're here waiting for jussi 01, I'm curious.  Why did you decide to troll #launchpad?
<spO> because i thought it would be an entertaining way to part the channel including inhibit my autojoin list
<spO> ie, i wanted to get banned
<spO> from that channel because i have too many opened channels and i need to also inhibit my auto join list
<spO> i wanted to get banned from that #launchpad , but if i wanted to get banned from any other channel including #ubuntu , i would have trolled in any other channel to,  But i didn't troll in any other channel
<spO> thus, i was surprised about getting banned from other channels
<Flannel> spO: So, whenever you decide you don't want to be in a channel anymore, you'll just troll so you get banned?
<spO> if i don't want to be in a channel anymore and i want to stop autojoining that channel,  getting banned from that channel is one way
<spO> alternatively i could have asked for a ban rather than trolled
<spO> or i could have parted and changed my autojoin list
<Madpilot> most people just modify their IRC client's startup setup, you know...
<spO> i guess
<ikonia> spO: jussi01 is not around at the moment. Please come back later
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Guest20265 said: ubottu:there is no privete message from u
<ryanakca> Is there anything to do for someone who's been reconnecting to #kubuntu-devel every minute or half or so since 11? (Now 12:47) ... They've stopped for a few minutes, but if/when it restarts...
<Amaranth> ryanakca: find someone in the access list
<Amaranth> ryanakca: looks like they're all away for several hours/days though
<Amaranth> you could see if staff would step in, they're on the access list (twice actually)
<Amaranth> hmm, they're away too
<Amaranth> ryanakca: Looks like the answer is there is nothing we can do right now
<nhandler> Need something?
<Amaranth> nhandler: Apparently #kubuntu-devel is having some problems with someone with a bad connection and everyone on the access list is gone
<Amaranth> I guess if they keep up we need a forward to ##fix_your_connection or whatever :P
<nhandler> jussi01 might be around
<Amaranth> idle 3 hours right now but I don't know what timezone
<mneptok> ryanakca: one mo'
<nhandler> If not, and if he continues to have connection problems, I can step in if desired
<mneptok> ryanakca: nick?
 * mneptok is on the #k access list
<Amaranth> mneptok: no you aren't...
<Amaranth> mneptok: #kubuntu-devel
<mneptok> oh
<nhandler> I set a ban forward on him to ##fix_your_connection. Would someone here like to explain the issue to him when he joins there? Otherwise, I can
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, newbie12345 said: !bankix yup it is not working
<ikonia> nhandler: no problem
<ubottu> In ubottu, syrnux said: !whoami is a command to see which user you are
<ryanakca> nhandler: thanks
<nhandler> ryanakca: You are welcome
<Alvinware> Where's the #ubuntu channel now?
<Flannel> !away > papapep
<Flannel> !away > Ph`
<Flannel> Anyone else get a CTCP ping from losher?
<nhandler> Nope
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-30
<nh2_> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<nh2_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nh2_> ubottu: what makes you different from male bots?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> nh2_, did you need some assistance? for help with the bot you can /msg ubottu
<bazhang> nh2_, if you do not seek assistance, please don't idle in this channel, as per the topic, thanks.
<genii> Heh
<spO> hi
<spO> can you guys please unabn me from #ubuntu , i have learned my lesson. I was trolling in #launchpad because i wanted to get banned and was tired of the channel... however, that ban resulted in a multiban
<spO> the reasons were because of feelings and karma
<spO> "[17:43:00] <+mneptok> spO: you were banned because i felt your behavior in #launchpad was egregious enough to warrant the bad karma in other Ubuntu-related channels."
<spO> i was not nor am i a general threat to all of freenode
<spO> i just wanted a single channel ban
 * genii hands mneptok a coffee
<genii> spO: The op who banned you is currently not responding. Please try again later.
<spO> mneptok, i am sorry that i upset you... i think this whole issue is stupid
<spO> good night, see you tomorrow
<elky> spO, so you're not going to troll other channels, ever?
<spO> well it depends if it is a single channel ban or a multi channel ban
<spO> i didn't take that into my consideration of planning
<elky> spO, that's not what i asked.
<spO> i see
<spO> is this a witch hunt against trolls then?  Are you guys trying to exterminate trolls?  You act like trolling doesn't have any benefits
<spO> trolling is highly entertaining/is entertainment
<elky> not in a support channel that has 1200 people on average in it, it isnt.
<elky> see, I was going to lift the ban as I disagree with banning in our channels for stuff done elsewhere. However, I am not going to do it if you think trolling channels is a good thing. We do not need more trolls in #ubuntu.
<spO> i do not troll in #ubuntu
<elky> you do not troll in any channel in the namespace either, correct?
<spO> the namespace?
<spO> what about #defocus
<elky> 'the namespace' being #ubuntu*, #kubuntu*, #edubuntu* etc
<spO> no
<spO> i don't troll in those channels
<elky> is that a promise?
<spO> yes
<elky> and you're familiar with the guidelines of the channel?
<elky> s/channel/channels/
<spO> yes
<spO> to be nice and respectful
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> i imagine you've been directed to that document before?
<spO> okay, i read it now
<spO> i will try to help other people if i can  as accorded by those guidelines
<spO> thank you
<elky> sigh.
<elky> >spO< if you had waited half a second more, i'd have told you you're unbanned in #ubuntu.
<elky> <spO> okay, thank you
<genii> They seem generally reasonable
<elky> he left because he'd already figured he was unbanned.
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<spO> hi
<spO> mneptok, hi, i am sorry i trolled in #launchpad
 * elky blinks
 * elky wonders if |lilo| is a lilotroll
 * genii makes a pot of coffee for the gang before he leaves for sleep
<mneptok> elky: did you see spO's #lp troll?
<elky> mneptok, i saw that you set a ban in #ubuntu for minor trolling in a different namespace.
<mneptok> elky: and jussi was going to discuss that with the council.
<elky> mneptok, i am not going to set bans in #ubuntu for those who get bans in #wordpress, #wikipedia, #drupal, ##php... and nor should you.
<elky> mneptok, and he did.
<mneptok> elky: then Freenode should not k: line someone just for trying an exploit in a single channel.
<elky> mneptok, that's their rules. Not ours.
<mneptok> they should wait until that person does it in all channels.
<Flannel> I'm really wary of his "I trolled because I wanted to get banned because I'm too lazy to take a channel off of my autojoin"
<elky> Flannel, which is why i still put him through the regular unban process of confirming understanding.
<elky> Flannel, but banning in our namespace based on actions elsewhere is something to be reserved for extenuating circumstances such as *extreme* crapflooding.
<elky> it's not for every little ban elsewhere, or we'll be constantly with full ban lists.
<elky> this is the views of the council, not solely mine.
<nalioth> I concur.
<Flannel> Thoughts on the nick issue in #u?
<Flannel> I really don't see it as a big deal, but some people apparently are getting rather worked up over it
<jussi01> I agree with elky on the above issue.
<nalioth> anyone talking to I-Shot-Kennedy?
<darthanubis> Who is modding #ubuntu?
<darthanubis> Where can I report an offensive nick in that channel?
<darthanubis> [03:33] [Whois] I-Shot-Kennedy is n=Shaman@24-136-16-166.stn-bsr1.chi-stn.il.cable.rcn.com (I-Shot-Kennedy)
<nalioth> darthanubis: have you been paying attention ?
<darthanubis> to everything going on in the world or what?
<nalioth> well, there is nobody by that nick in #ubuntu
<darthanubis> [03:35] <-- I-Shot-Kennedy has left this channel (requested by nalioth: "please change your nick").
<darthanubis> the 2mins it took to find a mod he left, and you ask me if I'd been paying attention?
<darthanubis> thanks?
<Flannel> darthanubis: nalioth removed him from the channel, he didn't leave on his own accord.
<nalioth> darthanubis: i think you need to read what you pasted
<darthanubis> thanks!
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu arquebus advertising ##club-ubuntu after being told a day ago to not do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> who was the guy who used to troll using "U" on purpose ?
<elky> there was only one of them
<jussi01> Nafallo: you may want to remove this channel from your autojoin list  ;)
<Nafallo> doh.
<nhandler> Did anyone ever talk to dwidmann about his connection? It looks like he might have gotten it under control
<nhandler> ryanakca: ^^^
<ikonia> nhandler: tried a pm but he didn't respond
<nhandler> Well, I'll leave it up to a named #kubuntu-devel OP to decide when to remove the ban forward
<ikonia> I'll try him again later
<ikonia> nhandler: also as staff are you aware of there being a #4chan channel ?
<nhandler> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> ok cool
<ryanakca> nhandler: I never did.
<ubot3`> In ubot3`, sayakb said: what is moose
<ikonia> hello sayakb
<sayakb> ikonia: sorry, just dropped in as ubot3 apparently forwarded some request to here :(
 * sayakb eckons it as an accident
<sayakb> *reckons even
<ikonia> not a big deal,
<ikonia> no need to apologise
<sayakb> ah thanks.
 * sayakb goes to play with his own supybot ..
<sayakb> o/
 * ikonia is tired of seeing mnaines talk rubbish
<Myrtti> he seems to be out there like a snow man
<Myrtti> !away > D3f0
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'd already done him ;)
<Myrtti> ikonia: more nagging makes him stop it?
<Myrtti> *g*
<ikonia> good
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, guntbert said: !guys is "don't assume that only males are helping here"
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-30
<niko> is ban/quiet in #ubuntu-irc still necessary ?
<ubottu> dmex called the ops in #ubuntu (snow_usa)
<Seeker`> -00:05:58- :snow_usa : Seeker`, Ím silent now
<Seeker`> clearly a lie :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !encrypt is <alias> encrypted
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !encryption is <alias> encrypted
<Flannel> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Flannel> !encrypt is <alias> encrypted
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> !encryption is <alias> encrypted
<Flannel> !encryption
<Flannel> Oh right, spam timeouts.
<Flannel> !-encryption
<ubottu> encryption is <alias> encrypted - added by Flannel on 2010-08-30 05:30:59
<Flannel> good, good.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !now-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> hammertime-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !alot =~ s#$# http://i.imgur.com/zbWnA.jpg#
<ubottu> In ubottu, TofuAttack said: then this truly is a great OS.
<jussi> JFYI, I added !addfact to the bot, as it is a pretty frequently asked question, and sending people to the web page which isnt ideal atm isnt the best.
<Tm_T> FYI bacta is back
<gnomefreak> who is he?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I wonder if bantracker explains things clearly enough (it's quite a long story)
<gnomefreak> i will look
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> well i see an indefinate ban so i am guessing it was removed
<Tm_T> there's tons of bans across the u-namespace, from a long period of time
<gnomefreak> im seeing that
<gnomefreak> i didnt see him in #u +1 -ot
<Tm_T> he was in -women, as usual
<gnomefreak> oh
 * gnomefreak not an op in there
<Tm_T> there's currently nothing we can do anyway
<gnomefreak> why?
<Tm_T> he isn't violating any rules, although many feels uncomfortable just him being there
<gnomefreak> if it was an indefinate ban than shouldnt we be able to ban
<Tm_T> IIRC preemptive ban is still no-go unless one is currently misbehaving
<Tm_T> in an extention that it warrants such harsh measures
<gnomefreak> k
<Mamarok> BTW, we need to keep an eye on sergio in #kubuntu, he joins several times daily, greets in Italian (has been told !it several times already) and invariably asks for !list
<Mamarok> this is really getting annoying
<bazhang> that "malware" link is 404
<gnomefreak> Mamarok: hes in +1 but i will check #k
<gnomefreak> its not malware
<gnomefreak> or it was closed already
<bazhang> of course not. I'd treat her claims with a great deal of skepticism
<gnomefreak> nevermind wrong nick
<gnomefreak> i still wouldnt advise people to open it unless they can handle problems
<Pici> newerror123 evading a few bans.
<Pici> er, and I banned him.
<bazhang> ah the prabinmetals guy. should probably remove the failed *prabinmet*!*@* I set earlier
<knome> afaik, you can't wildcard nicks
<Pici> Sure you can.
<knome> hmm, maybe that was a limitation in ircnet
<Tm_T> knome: you can there too
<knome> right
<knome> maybe it was a limitation in some script, then
<marienz> seems like a pretty odd limitation (I definitely don't remember ever seeing it on freenode)
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> Weird question.
<Pici> Why would you get a linux vps if you needed to run a windows application?
<IdleOne> because linux is virus free
<IdleOne> so that means I can run mirc and not worry about virii
 * IdleOne has done the math, the logic is flawless.
<ikonia> Tm_T: for the record I've raised bactas namespace wide ban with the council and I'm still awaiting a reply
<ikonia> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> what's the fix your connection channel ?
<Pici> ##fix_your_connection
<ikonia> ahhh underscores
<ikonia> thank you
<Pici> Also, !mp3 and !codec are both aliases to !codecs
<ikonia> I didn't know that, thank you
<Pici> ikonia is always banning jono...
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> I've only forwarded him as he keeps dropping his connection in #ubuntu, I've left him on the other channels as they aren't as busy
<ikonia> also pm'd him
<ikonia> he's fixed it
<ikonia> (amazing how +b makes you get your finger out)
<ikonia> #
<ikonia> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main openssh-server 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 [285kB]
<ikonia> #
<ikonia> Get:2 http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper/main libungif4g 4.1.4-1 [57.2kB]
<ikonia> wow - look at this guy, trying to use a distro 4 years apart
<mneptok> Dappper is still supported.
<mneptok> -p
<ikonia> mixing the two distros aren't
<ikonia> isn't even
<jussi> mneptok: is it not only supported on server now?
<mneptok> jussi: it is.
<jrib> mneptok: how exactly is server support defined anyway, how does one determine if a package is supported or not?
<Pici> There actually is a spot on the package's meta information (packages.gz) that says how long its supported for.
<jrib> I see
<Pici> See the difference between apt-cache show bash and apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> The 'Supported' field.
<jrib> Pici: cool, never noticed that
<ikonia> hey nickspoon !
<ikonia> nice to see you
<nickspoon> Ah hello!
<nickspoon> Sorry, I forgot to take this off my autojoin :P
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<ikonia> it's good to see you
<nickspoon> Nice to see you too, ikonia :)
<IdleOne> the !donate factoid leads to a 404
<IdleOne> not a often used factoid but should still be fixed. I can't seem to find a equivalent link
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: donate is To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<Tm_T> IdleOne: is it submitted or shall I?
<IdleOne> I submitted
<Tm_T> good, thanks
<IdleOne> now needs to be added to bot
<IdleOne> I don't have that access
<IdleOne> Pici: ^^
<Tm_T> IdleOne: well, that's what I meant...
<IdleOne> oh, sorry. Well if you can make the edit, please do
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, donate is To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> !donate
<ubottu> donate is To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<IdleOne> thank you
<Tm_T> bah...
<IdleOne> hehe fix that
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, donate is <reply>To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<IdleOne> !donate
<Tm_T> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<Tm_T> <3
<IdleOne> perfect
<Tm_T> my work is done, so good night all
<IdleOne> night
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !purge is <reply> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !purge is <reply> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<ubottu> blobber called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> gentoo called the ops in #ubuntu (danial)
<IdleOne> someone want to approve Seveas !purge submission up there ^^
<Pici> !purge
<Pici> purge is <reply> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Pici> !purge is <reply> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-31
<jrib> can I opt out of ubottu's ban reminders? :)
<mneptok> please review the love we shared on that quiet moonlit night on the beaches of Bora-Bora. when i do, i weep gently.
<jrib> ok mneptok... back to your corner now...
<IdleOne> What is the policy on clones in #u?
<elky> clones as in "person" and "person_laptop" for example, or "bot1" "bot2" "bot3"?
<IdleOne> elky: I mean clones as in 6 of them
<IdleOne> nick nick_ and so on
<knome> o.O
<knome> same host?
<elky> see if you can get the attention of one of them and figure which is the one actually being used. often it's a wayward reconnect script
<IdleOne> I can understand why a person would have two clients. like in the example you gave, but 6?
<Flannel> IdleOne: That's generally due to PEBKAC, but it's nice to let them know
<IdleOne> scroll back to xx:55:58 you will see oblu and friends all quit at the same time
<IdleOne> in #u
<IdleOne> only one rejoined mind you
<IdleOne> Anyway, I take it is ok ask a user to not have so many clients in the channel?
<Flannel> IdleOne: yes.
<Flannel> IdleOne: Usually you're informing them of something they don't realise (and may have been causing them confusion)
<IdleOne> How does one get 6 clients connected without knowing?
<persia> Ctrl-Z ?
<persia> or just confusion between minimize and close.
<Flannel> yeah, it's really easy if you're new to screen
<persia> Or several folk with the same username (ubuntu, ubuntu_, etc.)
<persia> heh, didn't think about lost screen instances :)
<IdleOne> the ubuntu nick I am aware of.
<IdleOne> I have never used screen
<persia> Could also just be folks with lots of computers not paying attention.  Desktop, laptop, handheld, etc.
<persia> (folks like that ought to be pointed to any of the many good proxy solutions)
<ubottu> dominicdinada called the ops in #ubuntu (puffybsd)
<IdleOne> what does squelched mean?
<mneptok> i have no idea
<IdleOne> think we are getting old?
<mneptok> unless time has stopped, everyone is ;)
<mneptok> i wonder if it means "i put you on /ignore"
<IdleOne> could be but he has about 3 seconds to change his attitude
<mneptok> yup
<mneptok> putting ops on /ignore is a bad tactic
<ubottu> lelle called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Flannel> false alarm.
<lhavelund> Could someone s/MenZa/lhavelund/ in !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> If I could ever remember the syntax, sure.
<elky> But sadly :(
<Flannel> lhavelund: no problem
<jpds> Is #ubuntu-virt support be be invite only?
<ikonia> it's been moved to #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> consolidated
<jpds> Then it should probably forward instead.
<ikonia> probably
<ikonia> I think it was set to invite to stop people joining it during the consolidation
<persia> Amusing really, as #ubuntu-virt was first created because of complaints in #ubuntu-server :)
<ikonia> oh really
<persia> Long time ago though, so not like a short-term flip-flop in channel attitudes.
<ikonia> I didn't think it was
<ikonia> I can see some upsides and some downsides, lets see how it pans out
<persia> I think combined with be better with current folks.  The breakaway virt folks have mostly either stopped working on Ubuntu directly, or become more involved with the server team as the focus has moved from standalone to cloud.
<persia> s/with/will/
<ikonia> that's one of the positives
<jussi> jpds: [12:34:41] * #ubuntu-virt: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<jussi> [12:34:50] * 470 #ubuntu-virt #ubuntu-server Forwarding to another channel
<jpds> Oh, I block forwards; so I didn't see that.
<jussi> whats the difference?  first I was in server, second I wasnt...
<topyli> chonema just joined #ubuntu after troling -ot for a while
<bazhang> yep
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to change the topic of a channel without typing/Copy-paste. i need to add a line in +1 before the X line
<elky> use a real irc client? :P
<gnomefreak> irssi -the most real one :)
<knome> gnomefreak, type /topic press space twice and then tab
 * gnomefreak missing X right now
<knome> (actually pressing space once is okay)
<gnomefreak> knome: thanks worked like a charm. i have to remember that
<knome> np :)
<bazhang> Firefox will not make 10.10!
<gnomefreak> nope not until next dev cycle
<elky> firefox which?
<bazhang> any, from the topic
<gnomefreak> than lucid and maverick will get 4.0
<elky> oh, 4's incoming already?
 * elky hasn't been watching
 * elky huggles chrome
<gnomefreak> yep we have had it in our daily PPA since pre a1
<Pici> chromey ♥
<gnomefreak> what happened to junji or however you spell it
<bazhang> jumanji?
<bazhang> ahh jungli
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> gnomefreak, still trolling?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i havent seen him. but i asked in #freenode if staff has to approve and account. this is in thinking that his account was killed, what is stopping him from making a new one
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he can log on without creating a registered account
<bazhang> just won't be able to get into channels with +r
<gnomefreak> oh so there is nothing stopping him from coming back
<bazhang> nope
<gnomefreak> oh well i havent seen him in a few days so maybe he got the hint
<bazhang> doubtful, but yeah
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> ok why do i need to be approved? i did this in #ubuntu-mozillateam to cut down on traffic
<Pici> Huh?
<gnomefreak> Pici: i tried to change !rtfm but it needs approval by the looks of it
<bazhang> add it for that channel
<gnomefreak> is it because ubottu  isnt in the channel?
<bazhang> its ubot2
<Pici> gnomefreak: because you're trying to change ubot2, not ubottu.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: no just to add rtm to it and not sure if we should add something like and so on
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<Pici> I don't see the need to add 'rtm'
<gnomefreak> Pici: tell that to the user that tried to get around rtfm by trying rtm
<IdleOne> was that actionparsnip?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: no it was darth....
<gnomefreak> hold on
<IdleOne> ok nm
<bazhang> dahkneth or something
<gnomefreak> Dahkneth:
<bazhang> w00t!
<gnomefreak> :)
<IdleOne> Good morning to you all
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: good morning
<bazhang> hi!
<Pici> gnomefreak: If anything we should specify that #ubuntu is a support channel, and that we support users there, not point them to manuals when we can.
<gnomefreak> i agree
<gnomefreak> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<gnomefreak> that pretty much covers that
<persia> Could someone with better bantracker-fu check on the status of Kmos @ #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu ?  He seemed unaffected earlier (but hopped off when reminded)
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> ok what the hell is going on here
<gnomefreak> the bot hates me
<IdleOne> do it in PM
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<IdleOne> or maybe the bot hates you :P
<gnomefreak> no matches
<gnomefreak> yep no matches for that name
<Pici> persia: looks like he lost his cloak for whatever reason.
<persia> Pici, Oh, that's fine.  I don't mind a bit of ban evasion if he's polite about it (he's taking steps to remove his ban anyway).
<Pici> persia: Do you want me to update the mute?
<persia> I just worried the ban had expired or something.  Thanks for checking.
<persia> No need.  He'll recloak soon enough.
<persia> And he's scheduled for review of his ban before the board in a few hours.
<Pici> persia: Okay.
<gnomefreak> why couldnt i find it using the name provided
<Pici> gnomefreak: its not on the bt for whatever reason.  I searched the ban and quiet lists manually.
<gnomefreak> oh
<persia> Probably because my bt-fu is exceedingly weak (and was back when I set those)
<gnomefreak> told you bots hate me and now bt hates me
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke to figure out how to fix me + bots
<bazhang> fendaril is ban evading?
<IdleOne> not anymore
<IdleOne> aka gentoo, blobber
<bazhang> ah okay. he was the guy joining then calling ops and quitting?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> I wonder why he admitted it to me though
<IdleOne> can someone forward CTAPOMAK| ~kvirc@host-92-124-139-33.pppoe.omsknet.ru to ##fix_your_connection. I don't seem able to do it right now.
<bazhang> heh cant beat idoru for speed
<IdleOne> bazhang: I set a straight ban on the above user could you change it to a forward for me please
<bazhang> fsdgsfg was klined
<bazhang> IdleOne, ctaromuk? he's a regular in -ru I'll check with him there
<IdleOne> he's having excess flood issues
<bazhang> yep server wide. expect imminent kline
<IdleOne> ok will leave as is for now
<jussi> IdleOne: whats the issue with detting the forward?
<IdleOne> jussi: not sure my client was just not setting it
<jussi> IdleOne: do you not know how to manually set it?
<IdleOne> I can look it up :)
<jussi> would be a good idea ;)
<IdleOne> /mode #ubuntu +b *!*kvirc@host-92-124-139-33.pppoe.omsknet.ru$##fix_your_connection
<IdleOne> that should work right?
<IdleOne> jussi:
<jussi> looks correct to me...
<IdleOne> it does not get set
<IdleOne> ok had to remove the ban first then set the forward
<IdleOne> btw listened to your interview in UWN, good job :)
<jussi> :)
<knome> woot
<lhavelund> !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, tritium, Madpilot, gnomefreak, elky, mneptok, Pici, Gary, Myrtti, PriceChild, topyli, jussi, genii, ikonia, Flannel, lhavelund, gord, h00k, funkyHat or nhandler!
<Pici> lhavelund: yes?
<lhavelund> Well that sucked. First I accidentally call that factoid, then my internets die.
<lhavelund> My apologies.
<lhavelund> (to all highlighted)
<lhavelund> And I'm off again. Tethering gets too expensive.
<lhavelund> 100mb/month cap ftl :(
<MichealH> Hello
<MichealH>  m looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<MichealH> I was wondering If I can join the ubuntu meeting ops team? Are there any vacancies?
<MichealH> Is this something for -irc?
<Tm_T> MichealH: AFAIK there hasn't been any need for additional ops there
<i0nic> why is #ubuntu bringing me here
<i0nic> I dont care to be a op.
<Tm_T> i0nic: I was talking to MichealH
<MichealH> Are there any channels with vacancies?
<Tm_T> MichealH: not that I know
<Tm_T> i0nic: one moment please
<i0nic> Ahh I see why I'm in here
<i0nic> mneptok was mad cause i put him on ignore for trolling me
<MichealH> So I should just request to join a team and go through the process?
<MichealH> Tm_T, ^^
<Tm_T> MichealH: sure
<ikonia> MichealH: from a personal note (just my opinion) I'd look at improving your reputation
<i0nic> lmao
<ikonia> i0nic: please be quiet, we'll get to you in a moment
<i0nic> you can take my voice if it bothers you
<ikonia> i0nic: no, please just show some self control and be quiet for a moment
<i0nic> self control? because im running about screaming with my pants off right?
<ikonia> i0nic: please just hang on, we'll be with you ASAP
<i0nic> maybe you should work on your people skills, cause they are kinda awful. ikonia
<MichealH> ikonia, Okay. Its just because I use IRC alot and use alot of ubuntu namespace channels so I was just trying to help :)
<i0nic> sure thing,.
<IdleOne> i0nic: this attitude is the exact reason why you are being forwarded to -ops. I see no reasson to remove the ban in #ubuntu at this time. Please /part this channel and return in 48hrs if you want to discuss removal of the ban.
<IdleOne> have a good day.
<i0nic> Eat a dick.
<i0nic> :)
<Tm_T> ...make it a week or two
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops i0nic offensive and rude towards people
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> MichealH: apologies for the interuption,
<MichealH> ikonia, No problem
<IdleOne> MichealH: ikonia I apologize for interrupting your conversation.
<ikonia> MichealH: anything else you need from the operators in this channel ?
<ikonia> not at all
<MichealH> ikonia, Nope I was just waiting for a reply (if any)
<MichealH> Bye!
<ikonia> MichealH: sorry, what are you waiting for a reply to
<ikonia> apologies if I interupted a question
<MichealH> ikonia, I was waiting for any comments on my lets say "question"
<ikonia> MichealH: sorry, what question ?
<MichealH> The one about ops
<MichealH> (Sorry if im not making sense)
<ikonia> please re-ask, I think I may have disrupted the channel flow
<MichealH> ikonia: see below
<MichealH> <MichealH> Hello
<MichealH> <MichealH>  m looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<MichealH> <MichealH> I was wondering If I can join the ubuntu meeting ops team? Are there any vacancies?
<MichealH> <MichealH> Is this something for -irc?
<MichealH> That question
<ikonia> MichealH: if you look in that URL it tells you how to apply
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Thanks
<mneptok> does anyone have any questions about why i banned i0nic? ;)
<knome> why?
<Pici> who?
 * mneptok gesturesw upwards
<mneptok> -w
<Pici> mneptok: oh, I missed the conversation.
<charlie-tca> you mean, after the above display, there could be questions?
<IdleOne> mneptok: none here
<Tm_T> mneptok: I think he made it clear himself
<Tm_T> unless you had something different in mind
<IdleOne> Heads up there are trolls in #freenode posting message in other languages that translate to " I am looking for women to rape"
<cyphermox> hi, could someone please change the topic on #ubuntu-testing, it seems to be wrong. it should mention "Beta ISOs", rather than "RC ISOs", and we don't have someone with access to change it atm.
<charlie-tca> maverick instead of lucid, too
<cyphermox> charlie-tca, hehe, yeah
<IdleOne> jussi Pici nhandler ^^
<i0nic> Hey why am I blocked?
<IdleOne> i0nic: I already told you because of your bad attitude in #ubuntu yesterday and your even worse attitude in here. Like I told you earlier come back in 48 hrs
<i0nic> Oh
<IdleOne> Now please part the channel
<i0nic> what did I end up telling you?
<IdleOne> i0nic: I don't use that sort of language
<i0nic> Ah
<IdleOne> Please part now.
<i0nic> U shuld use my IP it would be fun, see how im not cloaked?
<knome> what?
<IdleOne> beats me
<IdleOne> TELL0: unless you have business here please part the channel
<IdleOne> nhandler: could you please remove TELL0
<nhandler> IdleOne: Done
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-01
<IdleOne> thank you
<Nece228> hi funkyHat
<ubottu> Izinucs called the ops in #ubuntu (negers)
<Nece228> hi funkyHat
<jpds> Hmm; OWDH in -server looks familiar.
<ikonia> can someone with ops in -server please remove OWDH it's balzac ban dodging again
<ikonia> he's using freenode webchat but as #xubuntu and #ubuntu-server don't use the floodbots to validte banned IP's he can ge aroun them
<ikonia> !staff | OWDH user balzac serial ban evader just removed from #ubuntu-server and #xubuntu for ban dodging using freenode webchat again
<ubottu> OWDH user balzac serial ban evader just removed from #ubuntu-server and #xubuntu for ban dodging using freenode webchat again: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jpds> My word, a soren.
<ikonia> a rare one
<ikonia> soren has -ops in server doesn't he ?
<jpds> Yes.
<lhavelund> morning all
<gord> good morning
<gord> oh wait, afternoon now, darn
<bazhang> jungli is on
<marienz> anywhere he shouldn't be?
<bazhang> not so far, from what I've seen; just saw him go onto #freenode
<lhavelund> is not, gord!
<bazhang> ugh he was here?
<Pici> who?
<bazhang> jusoe / crivit/ buzag/ etc etc etc
<Pici> That was from a week ago.
<Pici> ubottu reminded me.
<bazhang> mr. "I'm from a net cafe"
<bazhang> oh okay
<bazhang> he's just trolling (Fendaril)
<lhavelund> maco: Happy birthday. :)
<maco> thanks
<h00k> /3/
<h00k> er/
<h00k> Happy Birthday!
<Pici> That was pleasant.
<IdleOne> I am a little sad about it to be honest.
<IdleOne> I was hoping to beat jrib to the ban
<Pici> I don't know who that was either.
<jrib> yeah, no idea
<IdleOne> troll is troll
<IdleOne> does it really matter
<jrib> IdleOne: I even threw in an "ugh"
<Pici> Oh, looks like it was my ban.  It wouldn't have matched him anyway, the ip changed.
<IdleOne> jrib: I was air drumming and had to switch channel
<h00k> I like the appealprocess link
<h00k> I should append that to mine in auto_bleh
<gos> Hi, I need a program like  gshutdown but lubuntu because gshutdown not work with desktop lxde
<gos> sorryb for lubuntu
<charlie-tca> gos: have you asked in #lubuntu ?
<gos> charlie :lubuntu has much limitations like desktop
<gos> many limitations
<IdleOne> gos: this is not a support channel. /join #lubuntu
<Pici> Hes being banforwarded here from #ubuntu
<Pici> roof!
<ubottu> In ubottu, trijntje said: !foo is bar
<jpds> That happens to be true...
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-02
<IdleOne> Do we need to keep #u +r still?
<nhandler> IdleOne: Probably not
<IdleOne> just removed it
<nhandler> :)
<IdleOne> in PM
<IdleOne> 090110-[22:38:57] <gh> you like to suck hairy nuts huh?
<IdleOne> 090110-[22:39:06] <gh> grow up you fucking queer
<jrib> just ban
<IdleOne> spoke to him in pm
<IdleOne> I think we understand each other
<IdleOne> but if you can keep an eye open for bad attitude from him in the channel
 * jrib will be going to bed soon
<ubottu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu (SailorReality)
<jussi> IdleOne: why the ban? I deliberately didnt ban...
<IdleOne> want me to remove it?
<jussi> no, leave it for now, but if you remove someone and they dont come back, then usually they are just a one time troll.
<IdleOne> potentially destructive command, I figured it was a banable offence
<jussi> Bans should be a last resort.
<IdleOne> few days ago we had 3 separate "users" having fun using that command as a quit message
<ikonia> keep an eye on oly562 in #ubuntu, he's being helpful now but can be a real issue
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, worksforme is <reply> Common Sense: Just because you *can* do something, does not mean you *should* do it or recommend it to others. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jussi> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> IM not such a fan of getting rid of the "The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability."
<topyli> i like getting rid of parens in the beginning, more readable
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !latest =~ s/.$/ and !sru./
<topyli> the new version is more general and applies to more cases including bleeding edge versions
<topyli> time to quiet the aforementioned oly562?
<topyli> no response on pm
<ikonia> topyli: be ready for abuse when it comes
<ikonia> don't you k now who he is.........
<topyli> nope, wasn't interested
<ikonia> </quote>
<topyli> anyway, just saying. seems like he got bored, is quiet now. i'm not an #ubuntu op anyway :)
<Jordan_U> Aemaeth has specifically stated that he's trying to start a flamewar.
<topyli> Jordan_U: he won't though :)
<Jordan_U> Ahh, should have noticed you were already on top of it. Thanks.
<switchgirl> mr-ali - user in #ubuntu called me a bitch
<switchgirl> and a puto
<switchgirl> in pvt - he pvt's without asking
<bazhang> switchgirl, tried /ignore ? you can also set /mode +R
<switchgirl> rofl what, on empathy?
<bazhang> also /mode +g (though that will block *all* pm)
<jpds> switchgirl: With individual issues; it's best to just ignore them.
<switchgirl> wont work bazhang
<bazhang> switchgirl, he's not disrupting the channel that I've seen. best to /ignore and set more restrictive mode at this point
<switchgirl> mmk
<switchgirl> om empathy none of what you suggested works **at all**
<switchgirl> i know you're trying to help
<bazhang> wonder if there is any empathy channel
<switchgirl> thank you for that
<bazhang> never tried it as irc client though. xchat and irssi certainly have it
<switchgirl> i just thought i'd share as empathy is the default irc and im client now
<bazhang> which is why I install something else :)
<jpds> XChat seems to work best (unless you're in irssi).
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> nobody listens when i say xchat-gnome should be on the disk as long as we have no proper telepathic irc client :(
<topyli> on the cd even
<topyli> but no, we install gnome-games instead
<switchgirl> bazhang: umm how to report an issue with a programme - qbittorrent took me to a child p0rn site when i clicked buy on a torrent
<switchgirl> the torrent was a legal one
<switchgirl> not porn
<switchgirl> i feel phisically ill
<jussi> switchgirl: report a bug
<jussi> switchgirl: and harrassment by pm there is little we can do, but you are more than welcome to ask for a staffer in #freenode.
<jussi> empathy is severely lacking as an irc client...
<topyli> no kidding
<switchgirl> it also lacks ignore and blocking on ALL protocals
<ubottu> MichealH called the ops in #ubuntu (omgz0r)
<MichealH> Is someone keeping a eye on #ubuntu
<jrib> MichealH: I'm there now
<jussi> MichealH: yes, we are :)
<MichealH> Thats good!
<MichealH> You get the ops call?
 * jrib nods
<MichealH> Just wanted to know
<MichealH> See ya
<jrib> anyone else getting spammed my morpheus-3000?
<niko> jrib: which kind of spam ?
<jussi> niko: did you notice switchgirl's complaint earlier?
<jrib> Hello, there. I am offering you a chance to awaken from your Matrix. But you must take the red pill. To get the red pill, you must join #Morph3000. If you don't wish to join, then just take the blue pill and in a few days you'll forget I even existed. But remember.... I'm offering you the truth... nothing else.
<jrib> niko:
<jrib> I took blue
<niko> thank you jrib, jussi ok
<gnomefreak> euqr
<gnomefreak> [0j
<elky> Hello gnomefreak's kitty?
<bazhang>  [omgz0r] (~nazir_ali@unaffiliated/sky-1/x-6937507): purple  known troll
<Mamarok> !idle | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Mamarok> that was fast
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !its a wiki =~ s/_/*/
<bazhang> zzzed, hi
<ubottu> In ubottu, MichealH said: interface is <alias> gui
<Pici> zzzed: Is there something that we can help you with today?
<Pici> zzzed: If there isn't, I'd like to call your attention to the channel topic, particularly the part regarding idling.
<bazhang> <Wyzyr> Hosanna bruderz ban evading again
<ikonia> moron
<Pici> actually issued.
<ubottu> In ubottu, MichealH said: k is <reply> K is the 11th letter of the modern english alphabet. Neither is 'K' nor 'kk' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<MichealH> Grammar mistake in my request
<MichealH> I had put "Neither is 'K' or 'kk' when I mean 'Neither 'K'
<MichealH> If that makes sense
<knome> neither/nor -> two negatives in a sentence?
<MichealH> knome: !u has the same
<MichealH> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<charlie-tca> yes, correct
<charlie-tca> Neither/nor and either/or
<knome> right. but why create a new factoid? just link it to !u
<knome> and create a common one
<charlie-tca> I can agree with that, too
<MichealH> knome: !r ect. has its own
<MichealH> !r
<MichealH> Argh!
<MichealH> There is one
<charlie-tca> There is a way to point each one at the same factoid
<knome> it doesn't mean things are perfect even if we did have them like this
<MichealH> I could send a edit request for !u to add K then get K to link to "u"
<knome> yes. :)
<charlie-tca> Great idea!
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it is more work to get it done, but makes it easier in the long run
<MichealH> !no u is <reply> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'K', 'KK', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MichealH said: !no u is <reply> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'K', 'KK', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<MichealH> !k is <alias> u
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MichealH said: !k is <alias> u
<MichealH> That okay?
<knome> MichealH, the first sentence probably needs to be fixed
<knome> i don't know, but probably
<MichealH> I mean !4 !ur redirct to !u
<knome> okay
<knome> then that's probably okay
<MichealH> So should 'R' 'Y'
<MichealH> Those should link
<knome> do they exist?
 * MichealH would of done it but does not have access :(
<MichealH> knome: Dont think so
<knome> then let's not create them
<knome> less is more
<MichealH> Can I request permission?
<MichealH> Or is it only for Ops?
<ikonia> it's only on the authorized list
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> ikonia: What do you think of this decision?
<ikonia> I don't think we need another factoid
<MichealH> okay
<MichealH> Its just it gets annoying in #u so I requested
<ikonia> I rarley see it in #ubuntu
<MichealH> It happens alot IMO
<MichealH> It happpened roughly 5 mins before I submitted
<MichealH> And I saw more xamples todya
<MichealH> *examples today
<ikonia> it does happen, but on rare occasions, and it's fine to just ask them
<MichealH> Or point them to U
<MichealH> With that addition
<ikonia> no
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> So something like "Its hard for people who dont know English well to see 'k'. Please try to avoid it"
<MichealH> I dunno
<MichealH> That didnt make sense
<ikonia> how about nothing
<ikonia> just ask them if you see them doing it
<MichealH> Okay
<ikonia> if it becomes a problem, we can look at it, but it's not really something that comes up often
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Thanks
<Nece228> hi funkyHat
<funkyHat> Hi Nece228
<Nece228> hows going
<Nece228> im here to be unbanned
<funkyHat> Not bad thanks, sorry I've missed you the past few days when you came in here
<Nece228> no problem
<Nece228> we cant be online 24/7 ;)
<funkyHat> Nece228: have you read the guidelines and the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<funkyHat> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<funkyHat> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Nece228> yes i had
<Nece228> but i will read them again now
<Nece228> ok i have readed them now
<funkyHat> Nece228: ok. Now, do you understand the reasons why you were banned?
<Nece228> of course
<Nece228> i voided irc guideline
<funkyHat> Could you tell me which part of the guidelines?
<Nece228> the line which says "Don't be annoying"
<funkyHat> Ok
<Nece228> so can i be unbanned?
<funkyHat> Nece228: If I remove your ban, do you agree not to continue the kind of discussions and comments that got you banned?
<Nece228> yes i do
<funkyHat> Ok
<funkyHat> Nece228: your ban is removed. If you try to start any conversations like the ones that got you banned before expect to be banned again very quickly, and don't expect your ban to be removed.
<Nece228> ok thank you
<funkyHat> Nece228: thanks :). And if that is all, please /part this channel, we have a no idling policy.
<Nece228> ok bye
<Nece228> thanks again
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<jpds> wut.
<maco> can i set the channel +R?
<jpds> [Freenode] [!] Unknown mode character R
<maco> erk?
<IdleOne> +r
<IdleOne> not R
<maco> there's supposed to be both +R and +r
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (22))
<maco> one bans unregged users from speaking, the other from joining
<ubottu> AndrewMC called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<maco> nhandler: you got a clone
<Pici> maco: +R no longer exists with ircd-seven
<maco> oh. -_- why do they get rid of features?
<Pici> maco: Its now +q $~a
<maco> oh like im going to remember that syntax
<Pici> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
 * maco grumbles
<maco> im not calm? this is news to me. im sitting in class quietly
<niko> maco, in case of http://adipose.attenuate.org/~stephen/ircd-seven/seven-for-hyperion-users.html
<jpds> maco: You have to pack your bags if you're going to Kazakhstan.
<maco> heh
<maco> im a bit more interested in countries where i speak the language
<mneptok> maco: that's a lie. i saw you in Texas last November.
<Pici> howdy y'all
<mneptok> Pici: do you know the plural of "y'all?"
<Pici> mneptok: y'alls
<mneptok> no sah
<mneptok> all y'all
<gnomefreak> sorry about the gibberish typing this monring. i feel asleep at the pc and had eyes closed when trying to typw /quit
<Pici> suuure
<maco> mneptok: i regularly say howdy!
<maco> a better way of pointing this out wouldve been to note that ive been to france and germany
<gnomefreak> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1421 users, 16 overflows, 1437 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1421 users, 14 overflows, 1435 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1422 users, 15 overflows, 1437 limit))
<gnomefreak> i potty trained my little girl easier than to train users to type /t or /topic
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I know
 * gnomefreak wonders if we should post a comment on entering channel that gives the info than waits for them to hit enter to join :)
<gnomefreak> i know we cant
<charlie-tca> It only gets worse, too, now
<charlie-tca> Too bad we can't give out a date that is 24 hours late
<gnomefreak> well we still are able to tell them that it is a different time zone that is 24 later than any other one
<gnomefreak> im ok with one or 2 even 3 people but the whole channel is too much chatter IMHO
<gnomefreak> ban forward to -release-party  ;)
<gnomefreak> ok so im the evil op
<charlie-tca> someone needs to be
<gnomefreak> well it seems its bazhang's shift so he can be
<charlie-tca> He is not as good at it ;-)
 * gnomefreak should hold classes :)
<charlie-tca> yes! I will attend, too
<gnomefreak> +1 has quieted down finally
 * gnomefreak needs to attend classes for screen and mutt but not tonight. tonight is for fun
<Fendaril>  any chance in the near future I will be unbanned from #u?
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Fendaril> ???
<gnomefreak> Fendaril: you need to wait for IdleOne. you were banned for evading the original ban
<Fendaril> kk
<gnomefreak> Fendaril: you may want to check back here in ~24hours. he isnt around at this time and i dont recall when i see him
<IdleOne> I am here
<IdleOne> Fendaril: Do you know why I banned you in the first place?
<Fendaril> IdleOne: Yeah for the ops spamming
<Fendaril> IdleOne: then for ban evading
<Fendaril> IdleOne: is it perm or timed
<IdleOne> every ban is perm until resolution
<Fendaril> ok
<Fendaril> So any way we can resolve this?
<IdleOne> How do I know you won't abuse the !ops trigger again?
<gnomefreak> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Fendaril
<ubottu> Fendaril, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !coc > Fendaril
<IdleOne> Please read the links ubottu just sent you
<Fendaril> IdleOne: well you have to think that I already ban evaded and If I really still wanted to abuse "!ops" I would have done it in offtopic and bypassed and done it again. It won't happen again, but the decision lies with you. I read both those links the night after you sent them to me
<Fendaril> IdleOne: but I didnt sign the CoC
<Fendaril> IdleOne: goona sign it now
<IdleOne> Fendaril: ok, I will remove the ban. Please try to be helpful and make sure you follow the channel guidelines. Remember that #ubuntu is not #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mneptok> you don't have to sign it to be bound by it when using official Ubuntu IRC channels
<IdleOne> Fendaril: signing the code of conduct is your decision.
<Fendaril> mneptok: No I just thought it would be polite and let IdleOne I am not trying to get back on to be abusive
<IdleOne> but like mneptok said you are expected to follow the CoC when in Ubuntu forums of any kind
<Fendaril> ok
<mneptok> Fendaril: i never signed any document that says, "I won't break into Fendaril's house and steal his stereo," but somehow i think the justice system wouldn't really care about that lack of signature. ;)
<jrib> IdleOne: "mailto"?
<IdleOne> Fendaril: Please try joining #ubuntu to make sure the ban is liftederrr
<IdleOne> thanks for catching that jrib
<jrib> no problem
<IdleOne> stupid client adds mailto for some reason when I ctrl-c
<IdleOne> Fendaril: Please try joining #ubuntu to make sure the ban is lifted and then part this channel.
<Fendaril> IdleOne: I am still banned
<Fendaril> IdleOne: was their a range you banned so i couldnt evade?
<mneptok> all 5 boroughs, except Roosevelt Island. :)
<IdleOne> try again please
<gnomefreak> that did it
<gnomefreak> +r anyone?
<gnomefreak> thanks tomaw
<jpds> bazhang_: http://www.techeye.net/business/data-protection-act-will-give-way-to-taiwans-age-of-online-liability - troll tax?
<tomaw> this "don't comment on the spam" crap is a sad thing that leaked from #freenode
<IdleOne> yup
<tomaw> I asked Sary and MichealH to not do so in the future
<gnomefreak> what is it?
<gnomefreak> i will go to malware sites but i wont join a random channel
<tomaw> #freenode decided that it'd be good to ask people not to constantly talk about the spam (and this is good) but it created a group of people that go from channel to channel that's being spammed demanding that others don't comment on it
<tomaw> ##comment-on-spam is fine and safe and you're welcome to join, I just dislike the people following the spam around soley to point people there.
<gnomefreak> spam happen so fast there should be no need to comment on it at all
<jrib> we're aware #ubuntu is +r?
<tomaw> probably can be undone now
<tomaw> I overruled the floodbots for a bit
<tomaw> Pici: around?
<tomaw> I removed the r
<jrib> and right on time tomaw ...
<jrib> put it back
<tomaw> they watch channels and spam whem modes let them
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> let's try again!
<jrib> (-r)
<jrib> although how registration stops these people, I am not sure
<jpds> jrib: ...
<jrib> jpds: wow
<jrib> sjm: can we help you?
<jrib> !idle | sjm
<ubottu> sjm: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jrib> Bryanstein, Guest42197, ubuntulo1: can we help you?
<jrib> fear not, I know who ubuntulo1 is now
<jpds> Should really be called ubuntulol.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-03
<sjm> jrib, sorry, just came over when there was the spam on the main channel and stayed around to see what information was going on.
<IdleOne> ubuntulo1: is a canonical logbot
<mneptok> has any formal decision been made by the IRCC and the access of Shellium users? Bryanstein is idling here so the ops have access to a Shellium admin until things are finalized.
<IdleOne> I am not sure what is going on with that
<ryaxnb> ubottu sux
<IdleOne> why?
<ryaxnb> he lost all the cool features
<ryaxnb> why did you remove !rimshot
<IdleOne> because the cool features were being abuised
<IdleOne> abused
<ryaxnb> how can you abuse !rimshot
<ryaxnb> i can understand abusing lart, but rimshot or !rww- those are hard to abuse
<IdleOne> I suppose you can submit the factoid to ubottu and the ops team will decide if it is needed.
<IdleOne> but since it has already been removed...
<ryaxnb> :(
<ryaxnb> popular opinion says that !rimshot is fine
<ryaxnb> i would love to know how you can abuse !rimshot
<IdleOne> Well if this was a democracy you could call for an election
<ryaxnb> its not, nevertheless there is no real reason
<ryaxnb> you can have your lartlessness
<ryaxnb> but the other removals are baffling
<mneptok> any triger can be abused
<mneptok> *trigger
<mneptok> and !rimshot by definition sorta lends itself to abuse
<mneptok> !rimshot basically equates to "LOOK AT ME! I AM FUNNY! TELL ME I AM FUNNY! VALIDATE ME!"
<ryaxnb> it has a a clear use
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryaxnb> it is used when there is a sucky joke or any pun
<mneptok> if you remove everyone from IRC with that kind of personality you'd be left with a network of ~125 people
<ryaxnb> on the contrary, rimshot is meant to showcase bad or weak jokes
<ryaxnb> have you ever seen a SNL episode?  or animaniacs :?
<ryaxnb> observe. Ubottomotized
<ryaxnb> ba-dum-tish
<mneptok> uhhh ... the rimshot predates those by a number of decades
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: which in -ot would be ALL the time
<mneptok> 17:25 < ryaxnb> ba-dum-tish
<mneptok> so ... uhhh ... why do you need a bot to do it?
<ryaxnb> its funnier that way
<ryaxnb> why do you need a bot to say anything.
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ryaxnb> ubottu is just a collection of sayings you could say yourself, unlike ubnotu, which has google and wiki search
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> so you do not have to remember URLs and repeat them all day when they are required
<ryaxnb> true, but nevertheless ubottu is just a bunch of sayings. the rimshot command in ubnotu also has a url to hear an audio rimshot
<ryaxnb> that is the sort of bot i like :)
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: a rimshot trigger has nothing helpful about it
<mneptok> it may come as a surprise, but the official Ubuntu IRC bots are not deisnged with "ryaxnb will like this" as a primary feature generator ;)
<ryaxnb> ;)
<ryaxnb> i figured they would be designed around what the channels, including -ot, would like, and at one point they were
<ryaxnb> even your own ops dont like it - like funkyhat and former op LjL
<ryaxnb> truly, if i were adding to your bot, the first thing i would add would not be rimshot. it would be searching of wiki, ubuntu wiki, man page, info page, and ubuntu help
<mneptok> they have not said anything here about, to the best of my recollection
<ryaxnb> IMHO that would be a killer bot.
<mneptok> yes, it would kill the CPU on the host box as the 1500 novice users in #u decided to use the bot rather than the search box on each of those sites
<ryaxnb> if i could go @man cp or @uwiki restrictedformats
<ryaxnb> i suppose thats a good point :(
<ryaxnb> ah well, nice theory
<ryaxnb> i will leave now, having made my point
<ryaxnb> have a nice day
<IdleOne> same to you :)
<EvilPhoenix> you have someone in #ubuntu violating channel policies
<EvilPhoenix> <nightshade> hey, anybody here that knows how to hustle warez on the street?  I figured since everyone's doing it on the internet, nobody's looking for it in the actual world.  But, i can't seem to find the "crowd" that would buy it from me
<EvilPhoenix> that's the quote of the user
<EvilPhoenix> any of you alive?
<IdleOne> EvilPhoenix: I'm watching
<EvilPhoenix> thank you :)
<IdleOne> thank you.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Professor_G> why am i in here
<Professor_G> and why cant i join #ubuntu
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<jussi> hi Professor_G, one moment
<Professor_G> ok
<jussi> Professor_G: looking at the log, I have no idea, it seems that ikonia has forwarded you here. Lets see if he is around.
<Professor_G> ok
<jussi> Professor_G: have you spoken to ikonia at all recently?
<Professor_G> jussi,  2 days ago
<jussi> Professor_G: do you remember what it was about? I dont have any context, so until he comes, Ive got what yo can give me
<popey> looks like an accident to me
<popey> line before Professor_Gs question in #ubuntu was a spam line
<Professor_G> jussi,  what popey said
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487730/
 * popey shrugs
<jussi> right. Im going to unban you then. If ikonia comes in and says something else, then Ill talk to him
<jussi> Professor_G: feel free to return to ubuntu.
<Professor_G> thanks
 * knome 's tongue tickles
 * knome giggles
<jussi> Professor_G: if theres nothing more, we have a no idle rule :=)
<gnomefreak> on the offtopic consolidation emails im +1. it seems tbird is having isssues connecting to smp and pop
<bazhang> kwpolska still being an issue. got him in PM
<gnomefreak> bazhang: what channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu gnomefreak
<bazhang> got him muted at the moment
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks i will keep my eye open incase he continues
<gnomefreak> yay :)
<bazhang> gnomefreak, his first response to the guidelines: 'go away'
<bazhang> he was the shell ban dodger who was an issue a while back
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> oh this shell crap again. not real sure what it is but seems to be an issue
<bazhang> <Kwpolska> just asking, can you please unmute my host and mute my name?
<bazhang> Kwpolska> I don't want to be killed by someone at my shell provider.
<gnomefreak> his shell provider keep track of ubuntu channels?
<gnomefreak> why would he needs a shell provider if ubuntu includes shells. IIRC they are for users with non linux systems
<bazhang> he's had issues with two different ones so far, this would be the third
<gnomefreak> than he doesnt deserve one IMHO
<bazhang> ie causing issues for everyone, just because he's not free to tell everyone how ubuntu sucks <--- his last message
<gnomefreak> imho he should be banned and it never be lifted if he is going to be good.
<gnomefreak> sounds like he will not be good
<bazhang> well, he's had a very long time to read the code of conduct and guidelines, and given zero indication he  intends to follow them; just concern about his shell provider's reaction to being muted/etc
<bazhang> not a peep since the first two minutes
<ikonia> professor_g was banned from #ubuntu, I put a forward on his ban dodging IP to catch him
<bazhang> ikonia, it was removed earlier
<ikonia> I've just put it back
<bazhang> about 4-5 hours ago.
<bazhang> ah okay
<ikonia> just updated BT, I got sidetracked talking to him last time
<bazhang> so going to change mute on kwpolska to ban
<bazhang> this is the 3rd time he's been an issue, that I can recollect
<bazhang> pradeep was removed earlier for asking repeatedly for Ultimate help. seems to think helping in #ubuntu allows that to be supported
<ikonia> bazhang: he's been banned before
<bazhang> ikonia, yep; just not sure how long to give him to reply in PM whether he intends to follow the code of conduct and guidelines
<ikonia> he's active in #fedora now
<ikonia> ranting
<bazhang> ugh
<jrib> ugh indeed
<bazhang> some of the insane posters starting up
<ikonia> and bragging about it in #shellium
<ikonia> change to a ban and remove him
<bazhang> okay then
<bazhang> +r time?
<ikonia> there has been too much of late
<ikonia> I've jumped the gun and know that , but it's been a stead flow of late
<ikonia> dirty trick using priceyy
<jrib> if they're monitoring modes on several channels, in theory we should be able to figure out how right?
<ikonia> enable brain
<Pici> jrib: You can check modes without being in the channel. :(
<jrib> bah
 * Pici facepalms
<Pici> fyi, one of the planet posts suggested updating to beta, I forget which one.
<bazhang> okay, banned and removed kwpolska
<bazhang> never did reply to PM outside of expressing concern about shell host
<popey> ikonia: sorry, I didnt know the history
<ikonia> popey: on what ?
<popey> professor_g, earlier
<ikonia> popey: it's not a problem, (I thought jussi removed it) it's back in place, it's my fault for not updating BT on the second ban, but when I banned him I was talking to him explaining it was wrong (even though he knows )so got side tracked
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1294 users, 11 overflows, 1305 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1294 users, 11 overflows, 1305 limit))
<Pici> Anyone happen to know the date of 9.04's EOL?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> must be close now
<bazhang> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<bazhang> 18 months, right?
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> so one more month
<ikonia> glad to see the back of that release.
<Pici> I'd like to put it in the topic, but I know if I just put October 2010, people are going to ask when.
<h00k> That's probably a good idea
<ikonia> Pici: ban them ;)
<Pici> ikonia: I'd love to, but our banlist is already bloated :P
<ikonia> touche'
<ikonia> an answer for everything
<gnomefreak> Pici: once maverick is released
<gnomefreak> also hardy desktop will EOL same time
<h00k> Jaunty. Oh man. All these releases, I'm getting old.
<charlie-tca> bazhang: should be when Maverick releases
<bazhang> charlie-tca, thanks!
<gnomefreak> than IIRC only 3 releases supported hardy-server karmic, lucid, maverick
<gnomefreak> make that 4
<Pici> gnomefreak: Yes, but will it go EOL on the 10th or on the 31st?
<gnomefreak> Pici: forgot after reading it
<Pici> gnomefreak: dapper server is still supported.
<gnomefreak> Pici: 11.04 will end it
<jpds> Pici: 23th.
<jpds> wut, 23rd*
<Pici> jpds: for 9.04?
<jpds> Yes.
<charlie-tca> I do show the actual release dates as april 23, 2009 for 9.04 and april 24, 2008 for 8.04
<gnomefreak> ubuntu.com should give the info. i read it from devel mailing list a while ago
<charlie-tca> usually eol is on the release date of the version going eol
<Pici> jpds: thanks.
<jpds> Pici: I'm assuming that it's 18 months after release date. :)
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (tracy69)
<bazhang>  [gobo] (~gobo@122-124-132-20.dynamic.hinet.net): sirc user bet he's ban dodging (checking bt now)
<bazhang> chonema!~tux@122-124-131-235.dynamic.hinet.net bingo!
<elky> oh. him.
<elky> he's back too
<bazhang> nutsoid as ever
<h00k> I'm not familiar with the history on this one
<bazhang> ban evading as chonema formerly
<h00k> am I now up-to-date?
<bazhang> sorry
<elky> he's not goiing to manage to play nice, I have a ban waiting him in there.
<bazhang> some kind of insane ranting about Chinese can read the logs and such banned previously in #ubuntu (now removed) and -ot (still there)
<elky> and there we go
<ikonia> oh, elky#s awake
<elky> and drunk, not necessarily a good thing.
 * ikonia gets hat and coat
<elky> currently trying to find links to blog a response to planet fedora.
<ikonia> I am actually going home now, so laters all
<bazhang> night
<elky> ikonia, ciao
<gnomefreak> ikonia: later
<Pici> ikonia: goodnight!
<gnomefreak> night. but i thought you were going home not to sleep :)
<Pici> er
<bazhang> not me! ikonia :)
<elky> bazhang, fiver on malay or indonesian.
<Pici> or english
<elky> damn
 * elky hands a fiver over
<h00k> Is sal_yum the same guy?
<h00k> no.
<bazhang> sjm, hi
<sjm> hi, no problems, right now.  have a good day.
<gnomefreak> msg ubottu yum
<gnomefreak> ok damn forgot that
<bazhang> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<gnomefreak> forget
<gnomefreak> now that beta is released they stopped complaning about that now the new one is he new fonts
<h00k> topyli: you assume correct
<topyli> bingo!
<bazhang> <Vic_Sage_The_Que> how well does the ubuntu ARM OS work
<ubottu> In ubottu, ZykoticK9 said: !attitude is I believe you should add a !volunteers alias to this factoid, so it can be used in a more positive, less accusatory manner
<jussi> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jussi> !volunteer
<jussi> !volunteers
<jussi> !volunteers is <alias> attitude
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> !volunteers >ZykoticK9
<jussi> cripes, I remember jaunty coming out...
<ZykoticK9> jussi, may i ask you a question?  what was the "want you to know" thing regarding my "factoid is ..." was that done incorrectly or not clear?
<jussi> ZykoticK9: no, it was just that I made the change and sent it to you ;))
<ZykoticK9> jussi, i like the new version, but is there an alias for calling it with !volunteer or something similar, instead of !attitude? as that was my biggest "issue".
<jussi> !volunteers | ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pici> 13:09:47 <jussi> !volunteers is <alias> attitude
<ZykoticK9> jussi, NICE - i love Ubuntu IRC community!  Awesome!  everyone.
<ubottu> In ubottu, PresuntoRJ said: mono is <reply> Mono is an open source software platform sponsored by Novell and designed to allow developers to easily create cross platform applications of Microsoft's .NET Framework based on the ECMA standards for C# and the Common Language Runtime. Check http://mono-project.com/Main_Page and http://www.mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, PresuntoRJ said: moonlight is <reply> An open source implementation of Microsoft Silverlight for Linux and other Unix/X11 based operating systems. Check http://mono-project.com/Moonlight
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 470 bans)
<garfieldairlines> hello
<IdleOne> hello garfieldairlines
<IdleOne> How can we help you?
<garfieldairlines> I'm an admin of the french wikipedia and I'd want to have a MOTU for an interview on the sister project : wikinews
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> ask in #ubuntu-motu
<IdleOne> they should be able to help
<garfieldairlines> okay, thanks :p
<garfieldairlines> (that's a lot of chans hey ! :D)
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> Ubuntu has a lot of channels yes
<IdleOne> garfieldairlines: if you could part this channel please as there is a no idle rule here :) thank you
<garfieldairlines> okay
<garfieldairlines> thanks for helping !
<LjL> hi. with respect to "mneptok they have not said anything here about, to the best of my recollection", the topic being the removal of the !rimshot factoid, which i have said nothing here about
<LjL> since saying something here about it seems to be important, then i will
<LjL> i think that the removal of that, but more importantly all joke, channel-specific -offtopic factoid was mostly senseless, and also a bit rough to those who were attached to those factoids as they were part of the history of the channel. it seems current ops value apparent seriousness over everything else, including the bits of fun that -offtopic was always meant to provide.
<LjL> also i guess perhaps people should speak up more about things that are done by the ops team which they don't like, since apparently the problem is that nobody raises objections
<LjL> i will be sure to speak up more and encourage others to do so, bye
<Seeker`> -_-
<Seeker`> zomgtoolazytotypesomething?
<rww> Hello. Any thoughts on adding !ppa and !sru to the end of !latest?
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<IdleOne> !sru
<Tm_T> rww: yes please?
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rww> s/.$/, !ppa, !sru./, that is.
<IdleOne> good idea rww
<rww> Tm_T: Do you have ubottu access, or shall I make a factoid suggestion?
<Tm_T> let me try...
<Tm_T> !no, latest s/.$/, !ppa, !sru./
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> Tm_T: you missed a =~ between latest and s/
<Tm_T> aah thanks
<Tm_T> !no, latest ~s/.$/, !ppa, !sru./
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<Tm_T> bah, one moment
<nhandler> ubottu: !no latest is <reply> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<nhandler> !latest | rww
<ubottu> rww: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rww> nhandler: boo, doing things the simpler, less confusing way :(
<rww> thanks!
<nhandler> No problem
<maco> Tm_T: that time you missed the = :P
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 472 bans)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-04
<bazhang> <jun_> okay i wouldnt mind spending the next couple of weeks writing an irc killer
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 469 bans)
<elky> ooh, -ot just  became -homework apparently
<bazhang> wow annoying
<bazhang> seems the closer we get to release, the more folks will argue they should be supported in the main channel, "it's only slightly different"
<Madpilot> not uncommon
<Madpilot> but which part of "still in beta!" is hard to understand, rly?
<bazhang> hehe yeah
<bazhang> he did not even have an Ubuntu OS installed and wanted to know if we could fix it.
<Madpilot> I missed that part. even better.
<bazhang> so he was asked to try boot options with the live cd, or get the alternate cd, then went ahead and installed the beta alternate
<bazhang> now in -ot
<IdleOne> umm why did he leave the channel?
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> I won't believe he installed it until he shows the sources.list with the beta iso in it
<IdleOne> it's real simple, when it comes to running +1, don't unless you know how to unbreak it
<IdleOne> NOT fix it but UNBREAK it
<Madpilot> I've always liked "If you break it, you get to keep all the pieces" WRT betas, myself
<Madpilot> which is why i only ever, ever run them on liveCDs...
<bazhang> just wondering if this the ryan of daemonxp fame (fabled foxconn troll)
<IdleOne> probably
<IdleOne> I just don't understand how someone can run a alpha/beta version of anything and expect it to work
<bazhang> he spent a goodly amount of time with nothing installed at all wondering if his issue could be fixed.
<IdleOne> the problem is in Windows, software is advertised as " We got the New Beta release of app XYZ" everybody rush to download it.
<bazhang> the details just dont add up. not being able to get to tty ?
<IdleOne> I suspect we won't see much more from him
<IdleOne> least not about this issue.
<bazhang> whew prescient
<IdleOne> ??
<IdleOne> was that English?
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> the second after you said that, he quit
<IdleOne> he just left
<IdleOne> didn't quit
<bazhang> yep thus the prescience
<IdleOne> I had to look up the word prescience
<bazhang> heh
 * IdleOne is learned by bazhang today
<IdleOne> I honestly never saw that word before.
<bazhang> should've said 'you called it'
<IdleOne> no no, please don't dumb down so I can understand you :)
<IdleOne> I have no problem admitting when I don't know something
<bazhang> just waiting for him to change nicks and come back. he's had about 6-7 at least in the past
<IdleOne> Dad always made sure we had dictionaries in the house. anytime one of us asked what something meant he handed us a dictionary
<IdleOne> I think it was because he probably didn't know half of the stuff we asked about lol
<Madpilot> standard parent trick. Never actually admit ignorance. :)
<IdleOne> Madpilot: I have used it myself :)
<Madpilot> likewise, perhaps I should have said "standard human trick" :)
<Madpilot> as I ain't a parent...
 * mneptok does the vacation dance
<IdleOne> need an umbrella drink?
<mneptok> and the vacation is off to a bang. literally. my wife and i went to the firing range today so she could test out her new pistol. :)
<IdleOne> you're here telling us about it so I assume her aim is a little off
<IdleOne> :P
<mneptok> are you calling my wife stupid?
<bazhang> more fun in +1
<mneptok> like she'd fulfill a longtime fantasy like with *witnesses* around?
<IdleOne> I would never call your wife stupid
<IdleOne> Madpilot showing off in +1 with his auto @
<Madpilot> just making sure I was still on the list there, that's all.
<Madpilot> not trying to scare our quasi-troll at all, rly. Honest.
<bazhang> the days when the gave @ to everyone in every channel
<bazhang> err they
<Madpilot> bazhang, I've seen a couple of channels even here on Freenode where every single regular had @, and "wore" it at all times.
<Madpilot> not used to that, I only starting on IRC when I started using Ubuntu...
<bazhang> Madpilot, hehe
<bazhang> I get auto opped when I join #ubuntu-unregged
<IdleOne> back to watching DS9
<Kwpolska> who banned my and why?
<Kwpolska> me*
<bazhang> Kwpolska, I did
<Kwpolska> bazhang: y?
<bazhang> Kwpolska, you were asked to read the code of conduct and guidelines; you were merely muted at the time
<Kwpolska> I read it
<Kwpolska> Nobody told me that I shall say you "hey i read the guidelines"
<bazhang> and you did not respond, except to express concern about your shell and being able to express "how much Ubuntu sucks"
<Kwpolska> fail.
<bazhang> you were given a very long time to respond
<Kwpolska> I just forgot about it.
<bazhang> and as you have a history of disruptive inappropriate behaviour in #ubuntu even changing shells to ban dodge, it was changed to a ban
<Kwpolska> I tell people there AGAIN: It wasn't planned.
<bazhang> calling people noobs, showing contempt for others and being unhelpful on the whole
 * Kwpolska is off.
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> Kwpolska, as you seem not to want to resolve this, please exit the channel.
<bazhang> !idle | Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<lhavelund> hey tsimpson
<tsimpson> hey :)
<lhavelund> :)
<jussi> Hes back! the bot GOD is back!
 * jussi dances
<tsimpson> you prey all you want, I'm a vengeful god :p
<Tm_T> hi
<bazhang> hi
<jpds> hi
<jussi> hi
<knome> hi
<Tm_T> seems like I sent only half of my message to the list... oh well
<jussi> Tm_T: !!
<jussi> you messed it up!
<jussi> :D
<knome> it's always him
<knome> :<
<Tm_T> jussi: Huh?
 * jussi points up...
<knome> Tm_T, you spoiled our hi-parade
<Tm_T> aah
<knome> ^ and now he's anjoying it
<knome> *en-
<Tm_T> /join ##hi-parade
<bazhang> [bhah] (asshole@easy.and.friendlydrunk.net): zapp that seems offensive
<Kwpolska> bazhang: ping
<bazhang> Kwpolska, hi
<Kwpolska> I had to go away for few hours
<Kwpolska> but yeah, let's return to our discussion
<bazhang> Kwpolska, discussion?
<bazhang> Kwpolska, you were given the code of conduct and guidelines
<bazhang> Kwpolska, you expressed concern only about your shell and not being able to freely express yourself
<Kwpolska> I concerned about my shell because I could be removed
<Kwpolska> but I read the guidelines
<bazhang> Kwpolska, but nothing in reply to following the code of conduct nor guidelines
<bazhang> Kwpolska, nor the the underlying issue of why you were muted and then banned
<Kwpolska> say, I had no time to care about replying to you
<Kwpolska> I ju closed the window and fogot it
<Kwpolska> just*
<bazhang> Kwpolska, so you wish to discuss the reasons for your ban?
<Kwpolska> yeah
<bazhang> Kwpolska, and what would those be?
<Kwpolska> bazhang: what?
<bazhang> Kwpolska, what were the reasons for your mute and subsequent ban
<Kwpolska> using words like "n00b".
<bazhang> Kwpolska, you've said you read the code of conduct and the guidelines
<Kwpolska> I did.
<bazhang> and?
<bazhang> so the ban was for a single word, in your view?
<Kwpolska> and a bit more
<bazhang> such as?
<Kwpolska> I don't remember.
<bazhang> okay.
<bazhang> nothing more to discuss then.
<Kwpolska> huh?
<bazhang> <Kwpolska> I don't remember.
<bazhang> we were trying to resolve this issue.
<bazhang> but it seems we have come to a standstill.
<Kwpolska> The main thing that you banned/quieted me is telling that ubuntu is not a good choice
<bazhang> nope.
<bazhang> it was the disruptive, unhelpful behaviour
<bazhang> showing contempt for others as well
<bazhang> this is hardly the first time.
<Kwpolska> I know
<bazhang> as it's a support channel, that's not useful nor acceptable.
<Kwpolska> I know.
<Kwpolska> I'm sorry.
<bazhang> Kwpolska, it's important to follow the code of conduct and guidelines in #ubuntu and other namespace channels
<bazhang> its a shared resource, and lots of newer users come there for assistance
<bazhang> so while your personal view may be that Ubuntu is for noobs and debian is for professionals, that is not constructive in such an environment
<Kwpolska> Yeah, yeah.
<bazhang> okay.
<bazhang> Kwpolska, was there anything else?
<Kwpolska> no?
<bazhang> Kwpolska, okay, then please exit the channel.
<bazhang> yikes
<elky> Whatthe?
<bazhang> don't see any reason to lift the ban, as he has had this issue for some time know
<elky> Let me see if I'm translating that correctly...
<elky> "If I'm unbanned I'll continue, if I'm not unbanned then I'll hate ubuntu more but from the safety of Elsewhere"
<elky> I think I can cope with option b.
<jussi> just a FYI, we changed the output of the find command to be a little more useful:
<jussi> !find kdebase
<ubottu> Found: kdebase, kdebase-apps, kdebase-bin, kdebase-data, kdebase-dbg, kdebase-plasma, kdebase-workspace, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-data, kdebase-workspace-dbg (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kdebase&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<jussi> Thanks to tsimpson for implenting it. :)
<tsimpson> working with supybot is something I did not miss...
<ryanakca> Hmm. Any point in keeping #ubuntu-trivia around? It's still occasionally used (a person or two show up a day an play a trivia game against themselves and then /part), but barely...
<ryanakca> The answer decides whether or not I bother to compile eggdrop on my new server and copy over all of the trivia stuff.
<IdleOne> seems a shame to close the channel
<IdleOne> but I suppose it is up to you
<ryanakca> Alright, well, my bot may be offline for a couple of days while I migrate everything.
 * ryanakca tacks a note to the topic
<ryanakca> Woah, "12:09:12 ::: Topic set by unknown Thu May 29 15:24:17 2008" ... that was a long time ago :)
<jussi> ryanakca: *G*
<jussi> ryanakca: keep it around - if you can be bothered to maintain the bot, maybe we can get it up and going again - its a good place to send people who are bored :D
<ryanakca> lol
<jussi> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<jussi> !bored
<jussi> !bored is <alias> trivia
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> :D
<jussi> ryanakca: see above...
<ryanakca> jussi: It would be nice if people submitted questions, I'm pretty sure bazhang has memorized them all by now... I used to announce "trivia specials" on Planet Ubuntu (although they weren't any different than any other day) and get 20 or so people to play together, and at the same time I'd ask people to please submit Ubuntu questions, but nobody ever did...
<jussi> ryanakca: hrm... lets think about how we could get people to do that. whats the question submission form?
<ryanakca> "12:13:12 < Quizbuntu> Top 10: bazhang 1434, Seveas 1034, tonyyarusso 719, awalton__ 625, kling0n 566, spridel 409, greg-g 331, compengi 315, rodserling 313, khermans 280" (apologies for the pings)
<ryanakca> jussi: I just plopped my email in my blog post and had people email them to me...
<jussi> heh
<jussi> ryanakca: if there was a mechanism in the bot it might help?
<jussi> ryanakca: something like we have for ubottu?
<IdleOne> ryanakca: jussi http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=672  maybe can be adapted for submitting  Q/A
 * jussi nominates IdleOne to do it :D
 * IdleOne doesn't know tcl
<ryanakca> jussi: I don't have the time to add one at the moment, but if there's someone familiar with TCL and who has the time/interest, I can give them access to my server / the bot and they can do it...
<jussi> ryanakca: ok, Ill see if theres someone... :D
<ryanakca> IdleOne: There's already a report feature to report problem questions, it should be easy enough to extend it to paste the report in here instead of in the 'reports' file.
 * jussi hands IdleOne the tcl book
<ryanakca> And once you have that done, it would be a breeze to add a new question feature.
<IdleOne> :P I am not volunteering to add this feature. I don't know how
<ryanakca> Alright. So I'll copy my eggdrop bot over.
 * ryanakca thinks IdleOne was voluntold ;)
<ryanakca> Should I send an email to ubuntu-irc to see if anybody's interested?
 * jussi wonders if tsimpson feels like a new language :P
<jussi> ryanakca: yes, thats a good idea
<ryanakca> OK
 * ryanakca tacks it to his TODO list, it'll get done at some point once I've finished updating the kdepim packages and moving my server.
<mati75_> hey!
<mati75_> I have a quation
<mati75_> Why my host was banned on #ubuntu?
<jussi> mati75_: hi
<jussi> mati75_: 1 moment please
<mati75_> not that
<mati75_> vps.rocik.net
<jussi> mati75_: ok, 1 sec
<mati75_> no problem
<jussi> bazhang: about?
<jussi> mati75_: have you used any other names on irc? or are there others on your server using irc?
<mati75_> i used mati75 nick
<mati75_> but it's banned shell server
<mati75_> with 12 users
<jussi> mati75_: are you the admin for that server?
<mati75_> yes
<jussi> mati75_: ok, there is a user who was: "removed and banned after more of the same unhelpful, overly aggressive and inappropriate behaviou"
<mati75_> ok
<mati75_> I find who is
<IdleOne> Kwpolska (Kwpolska@vps.rocik.net) has left #ubuntu-ops ("If I am unbanned, then okay, if no, I'll hate ubuntu even more.")
<jussi> mati75_: the user is enlik!enlik@vps.rocik.net
<mati75_> ok thanks
<jussi> so looks like a couple of different users
<ubottu> avi_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> set +r in #u
<alkisg> Hi... silly question, was the idea of #ubuntu somehow splitting to more channels ever discussed? It's a little chaotic... :)
<IdleOne> splitting #ubuntu would make it more difficult to manage and provide support.
<alkisg> E.g. a lot of people come to #edubuntu while they have ubuntu installed, and when we tell them to ask in #ubuntu for generic ubuntu questions instead, they answer that the tried, but they were overwhelmed there
<IdleOne> #ubuntu takes some getting used to but splitting it into #ubuntu-sound, -video, etc would stretch the resources thin. A user who can help in both cases would need to be in both channels.
<alkisg> I think the problem is the "getting used to" part, for inexperienced people trying Ubuntu and possibly IRC for the first time that seems difficult
<alkisg> Anyway, if it's been discussed, I'm sure I don't have anything new to add :)
<IdleOne> alkisg: I know the IRCC is always open to any new ideas that can help new users
<IdleOne> alkisg: there is #ubuntu-beginners
<IdleOne> smaller, less scroll
<alkisg> Well, personally, I tried hanging out in #ubuntu and helping people some times, but I quickly got tired of trying to keep up with all the scrolling up/down :)
<alkisg> Cool, I didn't know about that channel
<IdleOne> it's a good channel to refer new users to and anybody who wants to help
<IdleOne> !idle  | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<alkisg> Sorry!
<LjL> hi. i've introduced a new feature in the floodbots, whereby users who join #ubuntu-unregged are allowed in #ubuntu if they answer a security question correctly
<LjL> due to the fact that code updating is broken, however, i have only been able to add this to FloodBot1, not to the other three
<LjL> so FloodBot1 will need to stay opped in #ubuntu for this to work. please pay attention to that, since otherwise users in -unregged will be quite confused. Bot1 can be opped by typing "op FloodBot1" in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<LjL> also if you want to test the new feature out, part #ubuntu and join #ubuntu-unregged
<LjL> i'm also looking for additional security question, so if you have time to spare to write silly simple question/answer couples, you're welcome ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-05
<bazhang> so more issues caused by Kwpolska
<bazhang> any mechanissm to add questions to floodbot other than asking ljl?
<IdleOne> not sure there is right now but I think if you just message the q/a to him he will add them asap
<jrib> I removed +r for now
<IdleOne> will see how long it last
<IdleOne> lasts*
<IdleOne> cleared -unregged
<Guest32158> Hi I was banned from ubuntu and asked to go into here
<bazhang> Guest32158, hi
<Guest32158> not sure why that hapened
<bazhang> Guest32158, is this a net cafe or home network
<Guest32158> Im in the net cafe right now
<bazhang> Guest32158, okay. that IP wont be unbanned.
<Guest32158> my laptop is broken
<bazhang> Guest32158, then try ##hardware perhaps
<Guest32158> so I might get some help here
<bazhang> Guest32158, this is not a support channel.
<Guest32158> yeah  ok so I can ask for help in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Guest32158, no.  that address won't be unbanned.
<Guest32158> not sure what that means will you help?
<bazhang> Guest32158, help with what?
<Guest32158> cant get my machine toboot    only xp will boot  ubuntu will not
<bazhang> Guest32158, you are banned in #ubuntu .  that will not be lifted.
<Guest32158> ok but can I still nget help?
<bazhang> Guest32158, try the ubuntuforums
<Guest32158> but I have done thats why I went to ubuntu
<Guest32158> but ok never mine if you cant help
<Guest32158> not sure why on my first try I get banned!
<bazhang> Guest32158, please part the channel as there is a no idle rule here.
<Guest32158> wery poor help
<bazhang> !idle | Guest32158
<ubottu> Guest32158: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Guest32158> well ok then later
<bazhang> always the 'net cafe' and always the same person
<IdleOne> bazhang: don't you just want to swear sometimes
<bazhang> IdleOne, I save that for riding in traffic :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 468 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 468 bans)
<IdleOne> tag team trolls
<Flannel> Whos the other?
<IdleOne> fuji and brandon seem to be working together
<Flannel> huh.  Network issues?
<Professor_G> why am i here again
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 469 bans)
<jrib> Professor_G: you are loved?
<Professor_G> a what?
<jrib> Professor_G: your ban removal was apparantely inadvertent, so you're here for the same reason you were originally here
<jrib> -e
<Professor_G> -e?
<jrib> I made a typo
<jrib> Professor_G: does that answer your question?
<Professor_G> err i still don't get why iwas here in the first place
<jrib> Professor_G: ikonia can help you with that when he's around
<Professor_G> whos ikonia?
<jrib> ikonia: another operator
<Professor_G> oh
<bazhang> Professor_G, you were forwarded here, secondary ban for ban evading
<Professor_G> evading?
<bazhang> Professor_G, you certainly know what that means. changing address to get back into channel
<Professor_G> i have to chance my nick to join the network
<Professor_G> i've always had the same address. that i know of anyway
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Dilberto)
<Professor_G> right
<Mamarok> !idle | Professor_G
<ubottu> Professor_G: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Mamarok> if you are waiting for ikonia, please come back at a later time
<Professor_G> ok
<Mamarok> he is usually not around on Sundays
<bazhang> Dilberto was klined; removed the ban on him
<jrib> great...
<Pici> yep
<ikonia> hello madjoe
<madjoe> hi ikonia
<madjoe> I have a problem with #ubuntu...
<jrib> madjoe: you probably aren't identified when you try to join #ubuntu
<madjoe> yes
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<madjoe> ikonia: jrib just described my issue
<jrib> madjoe: have your client identify you /before/ trying to join #ubuntu :)
<madjoe> jrib: it does.. I use Pidgin
<jrib> madjoe: how do you have your client identify?
<madjoe> jrib: I tried to repeat these steps http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup but it says I'm already registered and logged in as madjoe
<madjoe> jrib: automatically through Pidgin's congig
<madjoe> config*
<jrib> madjoe: the only reason you would be forwarded is if you aren't identified when you try to join #ubuntu
<madjoe> hm... because of the delay, or something? I don't have such an issue on #drupa-support for example..
<madjoe> #drupal-support *
<jrib> madjoe: #drupal-support isn't +r
<madjoe> jrib: I think I got it... there was a missing password in my Pidgin config... I have put it in, probably I'll be ok from now on
<jrib> madjoe: cool
<madjoe> jrib: thanks for help, I'll try to restart it now
<IdleOne> !idle | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1321 users, 7 overflows, 1328 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1322 users, 8 overflows, 1330 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1321 users, 10 overflows, 1331 limit))
<ikonia> why do I know "Tell0's" real name ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: /whois?
<ikonia> yes
<gnomefreak> i dont know tht name
<gnomefreak> that
<IdleOne> ikonia: it is a fairly common name in south america
<ikonia> ahh yes, BT shows he's got a very offensive mouth on him
<IdleOne> very possible you have seen it before
<ikonia> not with the same IP
<ikonia> and the same ident
<ikonia> hello deco
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 470 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (298 users, 1 overflows, 299 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (301 users, 2 overflows, 303 limit))
<ikonia> hello TELL0
<ikonia> thanks for rejoining
<TELL0> hello
<TELL0> ???
<ikonia> I've noticed you keep re-joining and leaving this channel, I assume you're trying to join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<TELL0> Is XChat
<TELL0> everytime I run it, it start with some channels opened
<ikonia> yes, but you're trying to join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<TELL0> no
<ikonia> ok, what channel are you trying to join ?
<TELL0> I really don't know why every time I run XChat it start with #ubuntu, #ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-ops. I just want the first two channels
<TELL0> I even removed ops from my favorites, but the same
<ikonia> you do know your currently banned in #ubuntu-offtopic due to your quit message ?
<ikonia> (that's why I thought you where trying to join that)
<ikonia> TELL0: hello ?
<TELL0> sorry, I'm in something else
<TELL0> nope, I wasn't trying that
<ikonia> are you aware that your quit message or "rm -rf /" is classed as dangerous ?
<TELL0> I just want #ubuntu, #ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<TELL0> yes, sorry about that
<TELL0> that's was just once
<ikonia> ok, so that's gone now ?
<ikonia> (the quit message)
<TELL0> sure
<TELL0> I just typed it once
<ikonia> cool, I've removed the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic I guess the guys in #xchat can help you resolve your xchat issues
<TELL0> xchat channel is in freenode?
<TELL0> OK i just join in
<TELL0> thanks
<ikonia> no problem,
<ikonia> thanks for joining the channel, you're welcome to leave and go back to what you where doing
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 472 bans)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-29
<Anastasius> topyli: Thanks for the tip.
<elky> ...
<\l> So I got a ban put on *!*pingas.org
<bazhang> yep
<\l> I would like it to be revised to *!?isaac@pingas.org
<bazhang> funkyHat, ^
<funkyHat> Yes I got your PM, thanks \l
<\l> Alright, cool. I didn't know we couldn't say sex though. D:
<bazhang> luigi, not very smart
<luigi> bazhang: We can say it on the other three -offtopic channels I use.
<bazhang> <luigi> Yes, in fact, I would like to have sex with a pony now that I think about it.
<bazhang> luigi, that was in #ubuntu
<luigi> Okay, that one was not intentional in any way shape or form.
<bazhang> luigi, that was in #ubuntu
<luigi> Yes, I just left all channels.
<luigi> I have an errant python script.
<bazhang> and in any ubuntu namespace channel it's a no go
<luigi> Yeah, I know.
<luigi> Hence me leaving tout de suite.
<luigi> That one was an honest mistake.
<luigi> It happened in #archlinux, -offtopic, #gentoo, ##<3, ##networking, and ##linux
<luigi> So, what happens now? I assume I'm +b on all #ubuntu channels.
<bazhang> luigi, not understanding you; you have been around the ubuntu channels to know that is not acceptable
<luigi> Alright, I am on a channel called ##<3. In said channel, I'm learning python. As a joke, I think "Oh, I'll write this great script that will say 'Yes, in fact, now that I think about it...' etc., etc. whenever someone highlights me in the channel." I botch the script, it's triggering in all channels at once and I panic, type /close over and over again very quickly.
<luigi> And here we are.
<luigi> I do accept that in #ubuntu-offtopic the ban made sense.
<bazhang> and the +q in #ubuntu
<luigi> But I implore you to look back at how I've been in #ubuntu for the month and a half I've been there and decide whether or not I'm telling the truth.
<bazhang> which you posted after the +b in -ot, while you were here
<luigi> Well, it happened in plenty of other channels here.
<luigi> Including #archlinux.
<bazhang> which is not #ubuntu
<luigi> I explained what happened, they forgave me because I've been a big help there, all was okay.
<luigi> I'm on #ubuntu because I like to help out, not because I want to annouce to the world I'm equestrisexual.
<luigi> -ot is a different matter.
<bazhang> you /amsg'd multiple channels with a script got banned from one, then pasted something further in #ubuntu
<luigi> Pasted what further?
<luigi> And what's /amsg?
<bazhang> <luigi> Yes, in fact, I would like to have sex with a pony now that I think about it.
<luigi> Yes, that's what the script says.
<luigi> No "further". That's the script.
<luigi> I didn't mean to say "Yes, in fact, I would like to have sex with a pony now that I think about it." anywhere but ##<3.
<bazhang> take a moment to read the guidelines and the code of conduct.
<luigi> Instead I said it in MANY channels, apologized to all of them, explained what happened, and everything is okay now.
<bazhang> !guidelines > luigi
<ubottu> luigi, please see my private message
<bazhang> !coc > luigi
<luigi> "For general chatter you can visit #ubuntu-offtopic (or #kubuntu-offtopic), but please be aware that there are limits to behaviour and subjects in there also."
<luigi> What are they, prey tell?
<bazhang> luigi, you wish to resolve the +q in #ubuntu ? yes or no
<luigi> Yes.
<luigi> Do I wish to resolve the +b in #ubuntu-offtopic? No.
<bazhang> I'm about to step away, so please read the linked documents I sent you
<luigi> I have.
<bazhang> luigi, what #archlinux may or may not accept, or the various other channels has zero relevance here
<luigi> bazhang: What do I need to do to get -q in #ubuntu?
<luigi> What would you like me to do?
<bazhang> luigi, to acknowledge that #ubuntu channels have different acceptable use policies than other channels, that following the guidelines and code of conduct is required, not optional
<luigi> Yes. I understand that all #ubuntu channels have a different spread of acceptable discussio topics and policies. I understand I am required to follow the code of conduct.
<luigi> I understand my script, though unintentional, was a violation of these policies and is the reason I am +q in #ubuntu.
<luigi> I understand my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic is for a different, intentional act that I committed, and I do not wish to resolve that at this time.
<luigi> I would, however, like to continue assisting others in the #ubuntu channel.
<bazhang> luigi, +q has been removed, please keep it mind it will likely be a +b if that happens further
<luigi> I understand.
<luigi> Alright, *now* I'd like to talk about -b on #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> What made you change your mind?
<luigi> Nothing, really. I decided it might be better to do this now rather than later.
<elky> I'm being distracted by work so you'll need to wait for someone else.
<luigi> Sure thing.
<funkyHat> luigi: please come back in 2 days to discuss your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<luigi> Alright.
<luigi> Although can't I discuss it with another op sooner?
<bazhang> luigi, sure; come back in two days to discuss
<luigi> Then the answer is no.
<luigi> Alright.
<luigi> No, actually. I'll be patient but I'd like to talk to an op that hasn't had any prior action with me.
<bazhang> luigi, they are very unlikely to overrule the original op, as he has direct knowledge of the incident. please respect what has been asked of you and come back in 48 hrs time. Thanks.
<luigi> I feel that for all of the time I've been here no one has listened to me. Instead of acknowledging anything I've said, you've just spewed the code of conduct at me. I've made it clear that I understand the code of conduct now. I would like to talk to someone who isn't either one of you about the situation and understand whether or not circumstance was understood. Part of the code of conduct is to be respectful to one another, and not listening or not making i
<luigi> t apparent that I'm being understood (while it makes me frustruated) feels like a personal attack to me. I don't care about the -b right now, I'm perfectly happy to wait the two days, but my issue is not resolved.
<luigi> "When we disagree, we consult others," so I would like to talk to a third party.
<bazhang> and you have been politely asked to come back in two days. so Please do so. Thanks.
<luigi> I am politely asking to talk to another op.
<luigi> So please let me do so. Thanks.
<bazhang> and you have.
<luigi> No, I haven't.
<luigi> This is an example of why I'm frustruated. I clearly said I would like to talk to an op that isn't "either one of you". You are included in that statement.
<luigi> Instead of listening to context, you've quibbled over an issue of semantics (i.e. you are "another" op.)
<luigi> So I'm going to patiently wait.
<luigi> Thank you.
<Luigi> Hi, jrib, are you can op I can talk to?
<Luigi> Or are you busy?
<jrib> Luigi: I have a few minutes, what's up?
<Luigi> Alright, sigh... So I did a bad thing, and then another bad thing unintentionally. Both were things I shouldn't have done, but alas. I'm not bothered by the fact I'm banned in #ubuntu-offtopic. I was told to wait two days and come back to discuss it. I'm fine with that.
<Luigi> What I'm bothered about is that this is the only set of ops that hasn't listened to my situation about the unintentional mishap, and that frustruates me.
<jrib> Luigi: I'm not a -offtopic op
<Luigi> I know. but you're an op.
<Luigi> What happened is this: I talked in #ubuntu-offtopic about my equestriphilia. It wasn't an approriate subject, and was banned without a warning. While I am used to this being okay to mention, I now understand #ubuntu channels have different policies and what I did was a bad thing.
<Luigi> However, at the same time, I was planning a little practical joke on my friends in another offtopic channel known as ##<3. People there had been teaching me python, and my equestriphilia was a common topic of ridicule in the channel, so I put the two together and made a python script that mentioned my desire for certain relations with ponies.
<Luigi> This script went HAYWIRE. It triggered in all channels and seemed to go non-stop. I quickly closed every single channel I had open to stop saying inappropriate things in channels that shouldn't have such things in them.
<Luigi> I went to each channel affected, apologized and explained, and the actions taken against me were lifted because of my standing in each channel as a helpful, on-topic member.
<Luigi> However, upon entering this channel I feel that I have not been listened to, and instead the ops have been intentionally ignoring or attempting to villanize me.
<Luigi> This happened just a few moments ago, when, after expressing that I felt my issue hadn't been resolved and that I would simply like to talk to another op to make sure someone would listen to the situation, the op quibbled with me over a minor semantics technicality in an attempt to get me to stop silently waiting here.
<Luigi> So what I'd like to know, jrib, is whether or not you understand the circumstances that I've described. Not whether they justify some action, but if you listened to me.
<Luigi> That's all I'd like to know.
<jrib> Luigi: I don't understand something.  You were banned without warning from -ot and then ran your script, so why is your script relevant?
<Luigi> The script triggered in #ubuntu, and I had a +q on Ubuntu I had asked to have lifted, since I only help people in that channel.
<Luigi> It posted only once, which was very fortunate. In #archlinux it went off four times I think. :(
<jrib> Luigi: so then you were banned from #ubuntu?
<Luigi> No, I was +q in #ubuntu.
<jrib> Luigi: ok, I listened.  What do you want to do now?
<Luigi> It took a lot of hassle and I feel I recieved a lot of being ignored from the ops to get the +q lifted...
<Luigi> Oh, nothing. I just wanted another op to listen. Thank you.
<jrib> no problem
<Luigi> I'll come back in two days to talk about -b in -offtopic
<bazhang> <jamesw> is there an irc channel for ubuntu advantage?
<tonyyarusso> advantage?
<bazhang> http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage
<tonyyarusso> Oh, so that is what it's called.  Huh.
<bazhang> says he's a new canonical employee
<tonyyarusso> Plausible - nick sounds familiar.
<tonyyarusso> I know Canonical runs their own private IRC server, so maybe on that.
<elky> tonyyarusso, you're thinking of james westby who goes by james_w. This isn't who shows up in whowas for jamesw.
<tonyyarusso> ooooh
<jussi> I think !cloak needs an update, any suggestions?
<jussi> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<IdleOne> update in what sense?
<jussi> I think we need to have something about ubuntu/member cloask in there - so its a bit more friendly to those who ask about cloaks as per -irc just before
<bazhang> <lynx_>  What's a good way to break into a server nowadays
<bazhang> round 2
<Pici> oh
<Pici> thats a second time?
<bazhang> yeppers
<Myrtti> : to get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Myrtti> jussi:
<Pici> hm?
<jussi> Myrtti: that looks good to me.
<Pici> oCean: thanks, didn't want to have to ask again myself.
<oCean> I don't think it's going to help though
<oCean> he seems determined
<oCean> oh
<oCean> whatevs!
<robinetd> Someone might want to take a look in -ot at that guy named monkey.
<Pici> uh
<genii-around> Pici: That'll teach me to look at -ot scroll before #u ....
<h00k> nice job.
<Pici> rww is my favorite operator of the week.
<h00k> d'aw
<h00k> Missed out *again*
<oCean> heh
<Myrtti> oh good grief
<Myrtti> is someone on IRC while driving?
<Myrtti> using text prediction?
 * Myrtti facepalms repeatedly
<Myrtti> just, no
<h00k> O.O
<h00k> I feel like I'm 5 seconds behind the action today.
<oCean> h00k: then stay out of -ot
<h00k> oCean: nonsense!
<h00k> is smallfoot still banned?
<oCean> I *think* so :)
<Pici> regardless of whether he was, he should be.
<h00k> rww got him.
<h00k> I just wanted to check before I /abr'd again.
<oCean> rww is on fire tonight
<h00k> and with ubottu, I figured crowdsourcing would be quicker :(
<rww> I HAVE ARRIVED
<oCean> THERE HE IS
<Myrtti> TADAAAAAAA
<h00k> rww: backscroll...oh, nevermind ;)
 * oCean cheers
<rww> h00k: 'sokay, I'll read it in 30 minutes
<h00k> rww: just skip the bad things I said about you
<rww> h00k: it's okay, I know you're just jealous of my stunning good looks and availability
<Pici> and non-marriedness
<oCean> ha ha
<rww> Pici: that's what "availability" was referring to, yes ;(
<Pici> me too :(
<oCean> rww: but I think smallfoot is back (Foxmaster>)
<oCean> wait
<rww> don't think so :P
<Pici> probably not... as he is still in +1
 * Pici is looking for that ban... slowly
<oCean> right, I.. nvm
<rww> they're not currently banned in +1
<rww> (they are in -offtopic though, if that comes up)
<Pici> darn
<Pici> I have a suggestion I know some people won't like.
<oCean> do it
<rww> no, you can't requisition my cookies
<Pici> #ubuntu-server split into a support channel and a server team channel.
<rww> like #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel?
<oCean> Pici, so floodbot still didn't?
<oCean> remove that is
<Pici> oCean: yeah :(
<oCean> darn
<Pici> It just seems that -server is being used a lot lately by server team stuff and not much support. Plus with the "don't answer if you have nothing to say" 'policy' it often seems like people who do ask questions just get ignored by the folks working in there.
<Pici> Which is definitely not the server team people's fault.
<genii-around> ?msg memoserv list
<genii-around> Bah
<h00k> genii-around: DOING IT WRONG
<genii-around> Yeah.
<genii-around> Anyhow, gotta go again, see you guys tomorrow
<h00k> Arilyn appears to be spewing random stuffs.
<h00k> mrmist: can we help you?
<mrmist> h00k: I hope not. That should be the end of my identify crisis
<h00k> mrmist: oh, hi.
<h00k> mrmist: I didn't see who you be.
<h00k> carry on!
 * mrmist carries on
<h00k> hah
<guntbert> hi, can someone put an end to Arilyn stating nonsense in #ubuntu, please?
<h00k> guntbert :)
<h00k> guntbert: please scroll up in that channel
<h00k> guntbert: (took care of it)
<guntbert> hi h00k, I saw that, but thought maybe a mute....
<guntbert> anyways: bye, thx for all the service
<Jordan_U> How should I / we respond to 15:24 < nekotreci> i am gonna kill muself
<Jordan_U> (In #ubuntu)
<h00k> Jordan_U: I can assist, we can see if something continues
<h00k> Jordan_U: who was that?
<Jordan_U> h00k: nekotreci
<Jordan_U> urlin2u brought up that their "real name" from whois was 'kkk'. That in addition to the meth talk and swearing.
<nekotreci> what password i for typeing this code in terminal "su"
<nekotreci> it doesnt want to accept my requlat password
<nekotreci> regular*
<Jordan_U> nekotreci: Hi. You've been banned from #ubuntu for innapropriate language and topics (this is #ubuntu-ops).
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | nekotreci
<ubottu> nekotreci: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> nekotreci: Please change your "real name" in your IRC client to something other than 'kkk'.
<Jordan_U> Danijel: Trying to bribe operators in PM will not get you anywhere.
<Jordan_U> danijel: Your "ircname" is still 'kkk'.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-30
<Gredeu> i'm having trouble with ubuntuforums.org it won't retrieve a valid user account password and allow me to reset it.
<Gredeu> i don't know where else to ask for support
<IdleOne> try #ubuntuforums
<Gredeu> thanks
<IdleOne> yup
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, speakman said: !no pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> ubottu: being asked to work hard this morning
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> I know
<bazhang> troll detected
<jpds> Take precautious.
<jpds> -ions*
<Myrtti> what for?
<Myrtti> or was that a late reaction to bazhang ?
<bazhang> yeppers
 * Pici thwaps whomever let that message through to the ML
<impiza> ikonia
<Pici> impiza: ikonia isn't here right now, is there something that one of us can help you with?
<impiza> k
<impiza> once i have banned by ikonia ! i think its more than one month ago ! those times she is online @ linux mint irc now she is not online there ! i try to access ubuntu channel it says i was banned
<impiza> what i have to do
<impiza> ?
<Pici> impiza: I'm not on my own computer right now so I can't look at logs, but let poke another operator to take a look.
<impiza> Pici,  how to do that
<Pici> impiza: just be patient.
<impiza> i think no ops here
<IdleOne> impiza: it looks like the reason you got banned is because you were asking for mint support in #ubuntu and when told the proper channel to ask in you continued to ask in #ubuntu, then you ban evaded.
<impiza> right now
<impiza> yes ! they called it flood
<IdleOne> impiza: I am willing to remove the ban provided you agree to only ask support concerning Ubuntu.
<impiza> i want to know about ! compiz works with ubuntu 11.04 or not
<IdleOne> impiza: the flooding was due to pasting and you used the pastebin after that
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<IdleOne> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<IdleOne> impiza: please read the channel guidelines ubottu just posted
<impiza> k
<IdleOne> let me know when you are finished and if you have any questions
<impiza> now i am on a gprs connection it will take a while to load that page
<impiza> loaded
<impiza> i will come back after some time
<impiza> k
<impiza> bye
<impiza> IdleOne,  thanks for your support
<IdleOne> impiza: very welcome
<IdleOne> impiza: Please part this channel and return when you have read the link.
<impiza> IdleOne,  If you want to set away do it silently with "/away Reason"  how to do this
<IdleOne> impiza: this is not a support channel but just type /away I am away
<impiza> now i am using xchat aqua on Mac os x
<impiza> and its away msg is i'm busy
<impiza> k
<impiza> IdleOne,  i ahave reade that link
<IdleOne> you understand and agree to follow the guidelines?
<impiza> what next ?
<IdleOne> do you understand and agree to follow the guidelines?
<impiza> yes i agree
<impiza> at that time i was new to irc !
<impiza> now i know how to use it
<IdleOne> please try to join #ubuntu
<impiza> k
<impiza> thank you very much
<IdleOne> welcome, have a good day.
<impiza> does ubuntu irc provide vhost?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> you can ask in #freenode
<IdleOne> impiza: we are done here, please part this channel now.
<impiza> IdleOne,  does ubuntu irc provide vhost?
<IdleOne> no they do not.
<IdleOne> !cloak > impiza
<ubottu> impiza, please see my private message
<Pici> impiza: You're currently on irc.freenode.net you can ask in #freenode for a vhost.
<impiza> k pici
<tsimpson> impiza: please leave this channel if you have nothing else to discuss here
<oCean> oh
<oCean> cannot join the team channel, because of new cloak?
<Pici> I don't have enough rights to invite you.
<tsimpson> oCean: actually, it was because you changed your account name
<tsimpson> try again
<oCean> ooh
<Pici> hacker9 is asking me about some 'dillinger 1.0 blackhat tool' :/
<Pici> 'u might know about ddos attack .do u like to join me ddos a web server'
<oCean> links__ not supposed to be in #u?   <lynx____> could someone please unban me
<oCean> *lynx
<tomaw> Bacta should and is unquestionably sure that he's unwelcome in #ubuntu-*, right?
<tomaw> should be*
<IdleOne> tomaw: afaik yes
<tomaw> it's useless with a "afaik" prefix
<IdleOne> yes
<tomaw> who has communicated that to him and with what authority?
<IdleOne> the ircc
<tomaw> you're 100% on that?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> only the ircc can issue a namespace ban
<tomaw> It's such a shame he's a numpty too much of the time as he can be entertaining when he's not trolling.
<IdleOne> I haven't personally had any dealings with him, all I know is that he has been an irritation for some ops for a long time now.
<tomaw> He says he had to go to work and that it's getting late for me so I should go to bed
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> sweet dreams :P
<Gary> aww, bless, thats nice of him
<tomaw> http://tomaw.net/~tom/bacta.log for reference
<tomaw> The last line wasn't delivered as he quit. I was going to ask him to ID to NickServ so he couldn't as easily deny the conversation later.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: irritation?
<tsimpson> tomaw: bacta is fully aware they they are not welcome in ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> Tm_T: I was trying to be polite
<Tm_T> IdleOne: fair enough, that provided me some amusement nonetheless (:
<IdleOne> tomaw: tsimpson just confirmed it again
<elky> yeah he would have quit because his bus would have got to his work. if you spot him in the coming 8 or so hours, let me know
<ubottu> In ubottu, bnjmn said: !why IdleOne is so annoying > bnjmn
<IdleOne> thanks for providing info to add to my ban.
 * elky points to panda in #u
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-31
<ubottu> robinetd called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Cortex___)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Cortex___ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In ubottu, myname_ said: so, what is the command...
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Morrise is trolling)
<IdleOne> jpds: ubot2 doesn't seem to be syncing
<Pici> juniour is rather annoying :/
<Pici> jrib: I've been going crazy with python problem, my brain isn't working right.
<jrib> Pici: heh, it definitely wasn't the case a few years ago.  I can't remember when tar started doing that
<jrib> this blank screen issue on ubuntu is also driving me crazy.  I don't mind troubleshooting things but boot problems are such a pain.  Going to take a break
<luigi> So, I was +b on offtopic. Can I have -b now?
<topyli> luigi: i don't see a ban on you in -offtopic
<luigi> *!?isaac@pingas.org
<luigi> That is my ban I think.
<topyli> ah not quite, but found one after all
<luigi> Alright, so the reason I was banned is because I mentioned that I am equestrisexual in a manner not as calm as this and with different language.
<luigi> I understand that I shouldn't talk about such a thing in any #ubuntu channel, even -offtopic.
<luigi> I've waited two days since the ban, and I'd love to have it lifted.
<topyli> so it seems, i'm still reading the log
<luigi> Alright.
<topyli> so if unbanned, you know it's off topic there and will keep things nice and clean in the future
<luigi> Of course.
<topyli> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<luigi> I've read them several times.
<luigi> Well, twice.
<topyli> might be good to review those so you can get a good grasp of the tone that's hoped for
<luigi> Alright.
<topyli> ok. try and join #ubuntu-offtopic now to make sure you're able to
<topyli> and beware that you've promised to behave and will be held to that promise
<luigi> Yes, I can. Thank you.
<luigi> I will.
<topyli> great, thanks
<Pici> ruh roh
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-01
<bazhang> <Eminem__> If I am banned, can I continue to chat under a different nick?
<bazhang> meta-coder et al
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> oh?
<bazhang> * [meta-coder] (75c34991@gateway/web/freenode/ip.117.195.73.145): 117.195.73.145 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<Pici> What is the ban against?
<bazhang> * [Eminem__] (~Win7@117.195.83.143): Win7
<bazhang> none, just planning it seems
<Pici> hmm
<Myrtti> Martinp23: how about getting your network fixed
<Gary> <stab>
<Myrtti> banforwarding to ##fix_your_connection in 3... 2...
<Myrtti> Martinp23: done now?
<Gary> I think he is afk
<Pici> sshh. let Myrtti think she can talk to him.
<Gary> oh, okay
<Myrtti> "Disconnected by services" might actually mean that he is doing something...
<Pici> maybe that last time.
<Myrtti> thank you for that
<Gary> \o/
<Myrtti> well that settles it then
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> look at pooky
<Pici> why?
<Pici> oh
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> k-lined
<Myrtti> classy
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> 'Linus_Torvalds' = Eminem__
<Myrtti> yup
<gord> Pici, that was hugely confusing until i realised what channel i had clicked on to
<Pici> gord: hmm?
<Pici> Lham: hi, how can we help you today?
<IdleOne> Tim_Cook: can I help you?
<Pici> Tim_Cook: I know you've read the channel guidelines, do you have any intention of following them, or should I just change this banforward into a regular ban?
<Tim_Cook> Pici: changing nick cannot be a reason to ban someone.
<Pici> Tim_Cook: After being told numerous time not to do so, it certainly is a reason.
<Pici> Lham: How can we help you today?
<meta-coder> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> meta-coder: welcome back.
<Pici> meta-coder: If you'd like to pick a nick and stick with it, I don't mind letting you back in -offtopic, but as it stands now, that will not be happening.
<IdleOne> meta-coder: kindly part this channel.
<Pici> jrib: I'm pretty sure I spent a while the other day trying to answer this same user__'s questions.
<jrib> yes, seems like that kind of person...
<Pici> I think I told them that I didn't remember where the menu item for synaptic to install a .deb was, but  that dpkg -i would work just fine.
<Pici> They still didn't get it though. :/
<Pici> h00k: interesting script there
<h00k> Pici: ...yeah...
<h00k> At first, I thought perhaps malicious
<Pici> Well, it does have an 'update script' function, which could be made to download malicious code.
<h00k> Yep.
<h00k> so, other people, I suppose, watch out for this ___serials guy throwing out an 'ubuntu update script'
<Pici> h00k: again
<h00k> it's happened before?
<h00k> I must have missed it
<Pici> I meant right now ;)
<Pici> fingers too slow today.
<Pici> /hilight updateubuntu.webs.com
<h00k> good call.
<h00k> I'm half here, anyway
<h00k> (busy at work)
<Pici> ditto.
<jrib> "Linux version of ubuntu"?
<elky> jrib, hah
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-02
<mhall119> does anyone here have permission to change the /topic in #ubuntu-locoteams?
<Pici> mhall119: apparently I do.
<mhall119> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<rww> mhall119, os2mac: Anything we can help you with? If not, please /part so we can keep track of whether people are waiting for help :)
<almoxarife> hello, can I get re-voiced?
<rww> almoxarife: which channel?
<almoxarife> rww: only one I think it is need on is #ubuntu
<rww> almoxarife: alrighty, give me a few minutes to go poke bantracker into responding
<almoxarife> rww: thnks
<almoxarife> do I wait? here?
<Flannel> almoxarife: yep.
<almoxarife> k
<rww> Flannel: let me know if you get there first, BT hates me recently
<rww> oh, there it goes
<rww> almoxarife: Alrighty, I'm going to have ubottu give you a link to our IRC guidelines. Please read them, say in here you agree to follow them in future, and I'll unquiet you.
<rww> !guidelines > almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife, please see my private message
<almoxarife> I agree
<rww> almoxarife: alrighty, it should be removed. Please be aware that future actions tend to be less easy to get removed :)
<rww> oh, and please say something in #ubuntu so I know I'm not failing at opping again
<almoxarife> thanks rww
<almoxarife> gone
<IdleOne> bkerensa: heya
<IdleOne> anything we can help with?
<rww> bkerensa: IdleOne's probably about to tell you, but #ubuntu-ops isn't somewhere people idle, because we like to keep the room clear so we can see who needs help. There are channel logs if you're curious :)
<rww> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> what he said
<Myrtti> mhall119 hi
<oCean> os2mac, hello. How can we help you?
<oCean> mhall119: anything we can help you with?
<bazhang_> mhall119, whats up
<bazhang_> idle 8.5 hours pr thereabouts
<bazhang_> err or
<bazhang> estimate time to trolling: three nanoseconds
<Pici> I think I'm going to take my advil now, before this headache starts.
<Pici> (seriously)
<bazhang> <cnz> I just did apt-get remove python2.7
<bazhang> good call
<bazhang> got a live one
<bazhang> same guy asked if #ubuntu was for android development a bit back
<Pici> aye
<jpds> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/User:82.148.97.69
<jpds> The hell.
<Pici> yep
<Pici> One of our freenode staffers was talking about that the other day.
<marienz> isn't the internet fun
<mneptok> on a positive note, "describe a complex NAT configuration," now has a one-word answer.
 * Myrtti prods mneptok 
<mneptok> Myrtti: ooo! right!
 * mneptok scrobbles 
<mneptok> to-do updated
 * Myrtti goes back to reading her SafariOnline book "Unix® and Linux® System Administration Handbook, Fourth Edition"
<rww> !away > jimmy_birer_brb
<bazhang> <Quantum_Ion> Tell me a good story
<bazhang> more nonsense from him
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-03
<rww> tiox: hello, how can we help you?
<tiox> I came to have my ban from #ubuntu-offtopic lifted.
<tiox> I think after being in #ubuntu+1 for so long, someone would have noticed I stopped being a dick.
<rww> elky, Flannel: one of you around? I don't have WWW access right now.
<elky> i'll see if it'll load
 * tiox pokes topyli
<Fenixdeux> hi. I make a joke about Anonymous cutting Natalie Portman's hairdo for no apparent expressed reason and I get banhammered in #ubuntu-offtopic .. what kind of offtopic channel this is ?!??!?!
<elky> you got removed and quieted, not banned
<rww> tiox: topyli's likely asleep :)
<elky> besides, it wasn't anythign to do with the hair, Fenixdeux.
<tiox> Yeah, thanks for telling me.
<elky> Fenixdeux, it was about the thing rww asked you to stop talking about.
<tiox> So how much longer am I to sit in the corner?
<Fenixdeux> elky: which was what ?
<rww> tiox: until elky gets the Bantracker to cooperate, might be a few minutes
<rww> tiox: (it's a rather slow website, unfortunately)
<Fenixdeux> Anonymous is not your personal tool for vendetta
<tiox> May I has dunce cap?
<tiox> :P
<Fenixdeux> he's just anonymous ..
<rww> tiox: (and then we see what happened and whether there are any comments from the time the ban was set, and decide where to go from there)
<elky> rww, want to have a word to Fenixdeux plz?
<rww> elky: sure
<Fenixdeux> rww: yeah.. I didn't notice what was offa offtopic this tiem 'k ..?
<rww> Fenixdeux: inflammatory comments about "blowing up shit" are not acceptable in #ubuntu-offtopic. Come back in a day or two.
<tiox> Meh, too long to wait. For some reason I laughed my ass off reading this: http://xkcd.com/686/
<rww> elky: can you check whether penos is banned in #ubuntu while you're there, please? they change hostmasks and I'm pretty sure they're banned from somewhere.
<Fenixdeux> I was only making reference to the movie "V for Vendetta" ( the thing those sucky Wachowsky brothers decided to direct after the eternally sucky Matrix trilogy )
<tiox> You do not say the Wachowsky Brothers suck.
<rww> Fenixdeux: V for Vendetta does not mention races or religions. Your problematic interpretation of it is your own.
<elky> tiox, the -ot ban has only been in place for 5 days. I'm going to leave it for topyli to decide if you've changed for his liking.
<tiox> I assume no lurking allowed?
<rww> tiox: indeed, I'll poke him to PM you if I see him around
<elky> also, it's 'the wachowskis', not brothers. One of them transitioned.
<rww> tiox: he's in Europe, so you might come back during the appropriate times for that timezone
<Fenixdeux> they got scared of their own creation and therefore made the Matrix III all rubbish and shit..
<Fenixdeux> I and II were epic and III was epically bad
<Fenixdeux> *epicly
<rww> Is there some part of this that's relevant to anything?
<elky> rww, i don't think so, no.
<Fenixdeux> rejoice !!!
<Fenixdeux> it has no relevance at all !!!
<elky> <Fenixdeux> 'k I'll be back in a few days..
<elky> if he shows up before then, point him to that.
<bazhang> <Fenixdeux> whoa.. I've been quited in #ubuntu-offtopic and then after complaining I gots it on #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> where was that?
<bazhang> #u
<Pici> oh
<bazhang> fr0sted, hi
<Myrtti> fr0sted: hello?
<fr0sted> hi?
<jubo_> re
<bazhang> jubo_, hi fenixdeux
<jubo_> foo.. bar..
<jubo_> I really like this Xubuntu.. big thanks to all who contributed
<bazhang> jubo_, you were instructed to come back in 48 hrs
<elky> ok, thanks. your wait before we consider removing your quiet and ban is now a full week.
<jubo_> yes. I just read that on other channels.. I was just so excited I found my Xubuntu-machines charger and was able to come back
<jubo_> I had completely lost the power charger and I'm so happy that no further bannage has been excerted in my direction XD XD
<elky> except it has.
<rww> specifically, you just got banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic for violating network policy by evading the quiet set on you
<jubo_> I'll check back in two days time ( but let me mention you will not be able to bannage me after I get my psyBNC accounts ) ( yes I know this is in violation of freenode policy, yes )
<rww> no, you'll check back in a week.
<rww> and if you join with a BNC and I find it, you'll check back in two weeks
<rww> this is not a battle I recommend.
<jubo_> but great work on Ubuntu, I love it
<elky> jubo_, you're going to leave now, and you're going to return when?
<Fenix2> You win. I return in no less then one week
<bazhang> <Phong_> something wrong with ubuntu?
<bazhang> this guy has been hitting several channels with nonsense.
<bazhang> got usr13 in PM to clarify the sudo vs. sudo su issue
<bazhang> <usr13> It is a baseless philosophical argument.
<bazhang> getting mixed messages there..
<bazhang> well that turned out nicely at the last
<bazhang> ie why we recommend leaving root account disabled etc
<bazhang> * FloodBot4 (~d_atharva@121.245.131.137) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> tried to PM, no response
<rww> nick changed
<ubottu> Lint called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dontkick appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
 * rww munches popcorn, watches martin_ go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> :Lint?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dontkickplease appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<rww> yup, they're still a problem >.>
<bazhang> <Lint> you should always have windows boot floppy at hand   <--- wat
<rww> has BookFace been in here at all over the last few days?
<bazhang> not that I recollect
<bazhang> troll detected
<rww> known issue, gone.
<bazhang> that was the MARINES guy from before, right?
<rww> 07:49 -!- Irssi: stalker Verbose: Got nicks: GloodbayJarfiner, lvkjej, bienbienbienbien, NGAZGAPBR, wnobowbnwobnwobn, ItsAName, oqewru, oweibnweionbiwoe, EyeballZoomout, TROHL, shudderer, feiowwo, A1BTD, oibnweoingf from host gateway/web/freenode/ip.70.179.163.168
<bazhang> yikes
<rww> I'm probably missing some, but yeah.
<rww> they're now asking in #defocus instead :|
<bazhang> <Lint> can I get somwe explanation why ubuntu mirror srever tried to hack my machine?
<rww> The bell tolls for Lint.
<rww> you know what. no. I can't be bothered. someone else deal with the stupid if you want :|
 * jrib crosses fingers that these 22 updates will include fix for boot issues
<oCean> oh, had not seen viking's earlier post..
<oCean> *posts rather
<Myrtti> he is going to get kicked so hard that he can't locate his bum because it's in the orbit, if he continues
<oCean> un88 = viking
 * Myrtti dusts off her hands
<IdleOne> !guidelines > jaber
<bazhang> he was talking about 11.04 not 11.10
<IdleOne> was he?
<IdleOne> I understood it as 11.10
<bazhang> yes. feel free to field questions in +1
<IdleOne> didn't the Unity devs just do a Q&A on reddit?
<bazhang> he doesn't want support, just to rant
<IdleOne> rather have him rant in +1 even if that isn't the proper channel to rant in...do we have a "rant here" channel?
<bazhang> -ot
<IdleOne> I suppose but I'm sure he would get blasted in there also for ranting
<bazhang> at a certain point it just becomes like smallfoot-
<Tm_T> IdleOne: we have, his personal blog
<Tm_T> he can rant there all he wants
<oCean> bazhang: ubottu was napping I guess
<bazhang> oCean, heh yeah
<bazhang> <tool_kit> where can i wget perl script?
<bazhang> huh?
<jussi> !no, cloak is <reply> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<IdleOne> that is a good reply Myrtti has aliased :)
<jussi> hrm, thats not quiye right...
<jussi> the alt nick is no longer needed
<jussi> !no, cloak is <reply> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> It's useful, but not required, to have an alternate nick grouped to your account. For example, if your primary nick is foo:
<tsimpson> jussi: the part about "you MUST set an email address" isn't needed, you can't register without an email
<jussi> tsimpson:  aiui you cannot register without email anymore
<jussi> The email address that you select will not be given out by staff, and is mainly used to allow us to help you recover the account in the event that you forget your password. For this reason, you are required to use a real, non-disposable, email address. Upon registering, you will receive an email with a verification command that you will need to run to complete the registration process. Failure to verify the account will cause it to be automatically
<jussi> dropped after about 24 hours.
<tsimpson> jussi: read the last 6 words of my message
<jussi> oh bah. :/
<IdleOne> maybe change you MUST set an email address to an email address is required for registering?
<jussi> IdleOne: go for it. :)
<tsimpson> it's already stated on the link
<jussi> I blame the heat...
<IdleOne> !no, cloak is <reply> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<jussi> its way too hot here.
<IdleOne> tsimpson: is right no need to duplicate info given in the link
<IdleOne> what about using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration instead of the freenode link?
<jussi> IdleOne: too long imho
<tsimpson> wow that page is ugly
<jussi> and the freenode link is much better
<IdleOne> lol I'm sure ljl will appreciate that
<IdleOne> okie dokie
<tsimpson> looks better in the kubuntu theme, but all the *bold* is a little annoying
<Myrtti> !guidelines > Iamred
<h00k> hi friends
<tiox> Okay topyli, crawled my arse out of bed and waiting. :)
<tiox> Just so other people of power are clear: (06:47:40 AM) topyli: if you can join ops, we'll get your ban removed
<ubottu> In ubottu, BarkingFish said: !ms is Dalam kebanyakan saluran Ubuntu, kita hanya bercakap dalam Bahasa Inggeris.Malangnya pada masa ini, kita tidak mempunyai saluran bahasa Melayu. Kami minta maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya.Jika anda boleh bercakap bahasa Inggeris, sila berbuat demikian, atau menggunakan penterjemah internet.
<BarkingFish> Good afternoon ops.  I just want to enquire with you about edits to ubottu - I just sent one through, for a language we don't have a message for at this time.  Could someone tell me how long the requests normally take to enter ubottu's database please?
<BarkingFish> I was told it'd been forwarded here.
<tsimpson> ^ that's Malay/Malaysian fyi
<topyli> tiox: you have been a slow learner. can you follow our guidelines in the future and keep ubuntu channels ubuntu?
<topyli> tiox: i am willing to remove your ban, but be sure to do this
<tiox> I will.
<tiox> Sorry for the delayed response, I was getting food. Not even going to come in now anyway since I'll be leaving soon.
<topyli> tiox: no worries, irc is like that :)
<topyli> tiox: please try to join -offtopic so we can see if i did this right
<tiox> Nope, still B&
<tiox> Guess you did it really really good. :P
<topyli> you can't join?
<topyli> i fail. let me see what the ban is really on
<topyli> thanks tsimpson. tiox, try again
<topyli> tiox: you should probably leave this channel at this point. business only, no idling :)
<tiox> Uhm, oops.
<tiox> Parted the wrong channel.
<Myrtti> mneptok: thank you ♥
<jforjackjohnson> i doubt that any sanity exists in your team.
<Myrtti> well what is your issue then
<Myrtti> you clearly have some kind of an agenda
<Myrtti> do tell us
<jforjackjohnson> eMail me the TOS, my ISP won't let me access https://wiki.*.*/IRC/*.
<jforjackjohnson> Well if you want my agenda, expects many \n's.
<Myrtti> no, not really
<Myrtti> Cliff notes version would do
<jforjackjohnson> What are you playing at? Try IRCing from a typewriter.
<Myrtti> look, we don't have time for playing games with you
<jforjackjohnson> I don't have time for non-portable typewriters. How does that make any difference? Your agenda is to kill off opposition to Ubuntu and theirb restrictive TOSes.
<jforjackjohnson> s/theirb/their/, sorry
<jforjackjohnson> here i am, waiting
 * jforjackjohnson waits for answer
<Myrtti> our IRC channels aren't for testing your typewriter, your software, or playing some social experiment on
<Myrtti> if you can't behave without cursing, flooding, or idiocy, then we kindly ask you to live your artistic or scientific or software development dreams somewhere else
<jforjackjohnson> Let me quote self: You get more done on a typewriter.
<Myrtti> let me quote the rules: no cursing, even obfuscated
<Myrtti> let me quote some more: no flooding
<Myrtti> more?
<jforjackjohnson> Myrtti, Just quote the entire TOS.
<Myrtti> how about you get your head around using your browser and reading the guidelines yourself
<Myrtti> I'm not in a humourous mood
<jforjackjohnson> As someone said in -offtopic (where I am now unable to stay sane and therefore banned), all browsers are essentially equal and therefore suck.
<jforjackjohnson> Whatever...
<Myrtti> whatever?
<jforjackjohnson> All that means to me is "just use your typewriter, you darnface"
<jforjackjohnson> please press the keys corresponding to the ban and kick typebars.
<jforjackjohnson> or i will leave w/o warning.
<Myrtti> welcome back to discuss your ban after you've read the guidelines.
<jforjackjohnson> If I was in #xubuntu-offtopic I would say: (Xubuntu > Ubuntu ) < Debian.
<Pici> good for you
<jforjackjohnson> let me say: I am never sane I am not a steampunker, but I use typewriters.
<jforjackjohnson> let me say: I am never sane - I am not a steampunker, but I use typewriters.
<topyli> jforjackjohnson: i don't think this is progressing today. please join this channel later in the future when you have some interest in the ubuntu channels and behaving on them
<jforjackjohnson> Bof.
<jforjackjohnson> I am not an idiot.
<topyli> right now, as there is no business, you should leave the channel because it's for work and not for fun
<jforjackjohnson> I could not remain calm. I will try, once I have written out my thoughts on my typewriter. Just wait one moment.
<jforjackjohnson> I will PM you when I have become calm. I am clammy and insane at now.#
<jforjackjohnson> I will PM you when I have become calm. I am clammy and insane at now.
<jforjackjohnson> At least topyli will be notified when I have wriiten my thoughts down.
<jforjackjohnson> At least topyli will be notified when I have written* my thoughts down.
<topyli> jforjackjohnson: free tip: it's a very bad idea to get banned from this channel
<jforjackjohnson> let me open my window, then I will leave.
<topyli> that is, if you want to use the ubuntu channels
<jforjackjohnson> gbye
<topyli> for the record, jack is trolling me in pm
<jforjackjohnson> Hello.
<topyli> jforjackjohnson: no
<jforjackjohnson> quote you: I don't think this is progressing today. [sic]
<topyli> jforjackjohnson: please don't join this channel before you're ready to improve your behavior
<jforjackjohnson> D oyu know why I have a TV dinner table shoved up my back? It's to improve my calmness my making my back sit straight.
<topyli> i told him in pm that it's a bad idea to get banned from this channel
<jforjackjohnson> You can advise me on how to regain my sanity enough to meet your rules.
<rww> oh gods, you again
<jforjackjohnson> because you were not being constructive.
 * doubtsSanity needs to idle for private reasons - once he's back, tell him what your reasons are.
<topyli> !appeals | doubtsSanity
<ubottu> doubtsSanity: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Unit193> Hey,  do you have a ban on ~jack@188-220-172-173.zone11.bethere.co.uk in this channel?
<rww> Unit193: yes
<Unit193> rww: Thanks. "do you not get my point? I kind-of hate the things the admins have unnecessarily done to me." Logged into #lubuntu-offtopic and started spamming a little, should be over now
<Unit193> (There is an op online now if he isn't) I just wanted to make sure he was actually banned from here though
<oCean> Unit193: thanks for the heads up
<Unit193> oCean: I wasn't sure if it warrented a visit to this channel, but I wanted to make sure. Your welcome if it helps!
<oCean> Unit193: if in doubt, visit us.
<Unit193> oCean: Mind telling what's up with him?
<oCean> Unit193: I'm still wondering that myself. And we don't normally discuss bans/removals with other users.
<rww> Unit193: the channel logs (linked in /topic) may be informative. but yeah, we don't provide commentary ourselves.
<Unit193> oCean: Also, check the access lists if you wish, jmarsden and I are both there. I understand fully, no problem
<rww> oh, *l*ubuntu-offtopic. I was wondering why I couldn't see what you were on about :|
<Unit193> Alright, unless you want more I'll obey the topic and /part
<oCean> Thanks, in that case I'll have to complete another supertuxkart challange :)
<oCean> *challenge even
<rww> and now they're in #freenode.
<oCean> claiming being banned "From every ubuntu* and debian* channel in existence"
<charlie-tca> Claim or wish?
<oCean> wait, I forgot to quote the "unreasonably" part
<BarkingFish> Hi. I asked a few hours ago about an edit I made to ubottu's database, by adding a factoid. It was sent to here to be dealt with, but it doesn't look like it's been approved or accepted.   I just tested it in PM and it's not working.
<BarkingFish> How long does it take to process additions to ubottu please?
<IdleOne> give me a moment please
<BarkingFish> ok
<IdleOne> Dalam kebanyakan saluran Ubuntu, kita hanya bercakap dalam Bahasa Inggeris.Malangnya pada masa ini, kita tidak mempunyai saluran bahasa Melayu. Kami minta maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya.Jika anda boleh bercakap bahasa Inggeris, sila berbuat demikian, atau menggunakan penterjemah internet.
<IdleOne> that is what you are talking about correct?
<BarkingFish> Yes
<BarkingFish> It's ubottu's language message, slightly reworded into Malay
<IdleOne> for what channel?
<Myrtti> surely in Malay full stops are followed by spaces
<BarkingFish> Since we don't have a malay channel for people needing help, the message explains we mostly use english, but we don't have a channel for them.
<BarkingFish> IdleOne, it's for #ubuntu
<BarkingFish> Myrtti, yes they are, it's a typo
<BarkingFish> *pair of typos
<BarkingFish> it advises the users to speak english if they're able to, or to use an online translator if they need help
<BarkingFish> should I resubmit it with the typing corrections?
<IdleOne> !ms is <reply> Dalam kebanyakan saluran Ubuntu, kita hanya bercakap dalam Bahasa Inggeris. Malangnya pada masa ini, kita tidak mempunyai saluran bahasa Melayu. Kami minta maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya. Jika anda boleh bercakap bahasa Inggeris, sila berbuat demikian, atau menggunakan penterjemah internet.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> look good?
<BarkingFish> yep
<Myrtti> lets see
<BarkingFish> I'll supply the english for it as well
<Myrtti> !ms | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: Dalam kebanyakan saluran Ubuntu, kita hanya bercakap dalam Bahasa Inggeris. Malangnya pada masa ini, kita tidak mempunyai saluran bahasa Melayu. Kami minta maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya. Jika anda boleh bercakap bahasa Inggeris, sila berbuat demikian, atau menggunakan penterjemah internet.
<Myrtti> ok, so it doesnt cut off
<BarkingFish> Obviously, you'd need to know the english as well for anyone questioning it.
<BarkingFish> "In most of the Ubuntu channel, we only speak English. Unfortunately at this time, we do not have recourse to the Malay language. We apologize for any inconvenience. If you can speak English, please do so, or using the internet translator."
<IdleOne> Myrtti: we good with the factoid?
<Myrtti> yup
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> BarkingFish: thanks for the help :)
<BarkingFish> great, thanks guys, I appreciate it.
<IdleOne> welcome
<BarkingFish> no problem - it's just that we had a couple of malay guys in earlier asking questions, and I went to find an entry in ubottu to send them on their way, and there wasn't one :)
<BarkingFish> anyhow, per your rules, instead of idling, I'll leave you in peace!  Thanks again both of you.
<BarkingFish> see ya later
<Myrtti> lovely chap
<IdleOne> !malay is <alias> ms
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !malay
<ubottu> Dalam kebanyakan saluran Ubuntu, kita hanya bercakap dalam Bahasa Inggeris. Malangnya pada masa ini, kita tidak mempunyai saluran bahasa Melayu. Kami minta maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya. Jika anda boleh bercakap bahasa Inggeris, sila berbuat demikian, atau menggunakan penterjemah internet.
<IdleOne> there.
<Myrtti> actually
<Myrtti> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<IdleOne> is the correct code my or ms?
<IdleOne> my search says ms
<IdleOne> !my > BarkingFish
<Myrtti> [00:35] ~~~Irssi: #ubuntu-my: Total of 15 nicks [0 ops, 0          halfops, 0 voices, 15 normal]
<BarkingFish> IdleOne, That channel has the wrong language code!
<IdleOne> BarkingFish: I see.
<Myrtti> no it doesnt?
<BarkingFish> malay is ms, that channel indicates it's for burma, my = myanmar
<IdleOne> question is do they speak the same language?
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.my
<BarkingFish> no
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ms
<BarkingFish> Myrtti, per http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malay_language -- ISO 639-1 	ms
<BarkingFish> i'm not going by TLD
<Myrtti> well...
<BarkingFish> Burma's tld is .mr if i remember correctly
<Myrtti> the channels are names for the local communities...
<Myrtti> mm actually
<BarkingFish> so they use the tld rather than the iso code for the language?
<IdleOne> I think loco's are supposed to use official iso code
<Myrtti> usually yes
<Myrtti> !es
<funkyHat> iso code for the country though, not language?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Myrtti> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<funkyHat> e.g. #ubuntu-uk
<Myrtti> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IdleOne> well, you folks fight it out :)
<BarkingFish> ah, in that case I apologise.  I saw my on the channel and thought that it was wrong.
<BarkingFish> And to answer your question, IdleOne, Saya bertutur dalam bahasa Melayu, tetapi tidak begitu baik.
<Myrtti> the channels are for mainly geographical areas, yes
<Myrtti> but we point people to the channels that have people
<IdleOne> BarkingFish: I don't sp4ak any Malay
<BarkingFish> I had a friend of mine translate the message for ubottu, I do speak malay, but my understanding of the language is appalling. It's almost like indonesian.
<IdleOne> speak*
<Myrtti> and looks like .my would be correct
<Myrtti> or -my
<BarkingFish> so that message needs doing again
<BarkingFish> can you ask ubottu to forget it please?
<Myrtti> !forget ms
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<BarkingFish> thanks
<IdleOne> Myrtti: but if they don't speak malay in -my ...
<IdleOne> !forget malay
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<BarkingFish> I'll get Daran to retranslate the normal message, but it'll be tomorrow now. I'd imagine it's about 3am where he is.
<Myrtti> IdleOne: it has to start from somewhere
<IdleOne> I'm not emotionally attached to the factoid. Just as long as they are accurate :)
<BarkingFish> !time Kuala Lumpur
<ubottu> BarkingFish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BarkingFish> ah, he doesn't have a time thingy. :(
<IdleOne> ubottu: has no arms to wear a watch and she is a she
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> lol
<BarkingFish> dang, 5.50am
<IdleOne> !forget has no arms to wear a watch and she is a she
<ubottu> I know nothing about has no arms to wear a watch and she is a she yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> whatever bot
<BarkingFish> I actually requested it to be added to !ms because when I searched the alis here, I went by topic *ubuntu-ms* and it didn't show up...
<BarkingFish> I wonder if it already has a malay message
<BarkingFish> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<BarkingFish> yep, it does.  I assume that was what you sent me, IdleOne
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> !no my is <reply> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila /join #ubuntu-my
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila /join #ubuntu-my
<IdleOne> so we all good now?
<BarkingFish> yup
<IdleOne> yay!
<BarkingFish> Would you like that turning into a full length one, like the others, or leaving as is?
<IdleOne> if it needs to be fixed please do
<IdleOne> if not we will leave it as is
<BarkingFish> it doesn't need to be fixed, per se, just wondered if you wanted the whole of ubottu's message doing.
<BarkingFish> As it is, it will suffice to point people where they need to go
<IdleOne> the goal is for users to be able to find the support they need.
<BarkingFish> yup, and with that message they will.
<IdleOne> if that factoid gets them where they need to be then great
<BarkingFish> I'll leave it as it stands, no need to break what works :)
<IdleOne> cool.
<BarkingFish> thanks again guys, I appreciate your help.  If I find any languages it hasn't got, I'll try and sort something out for you.
<IdleOne> sure thing and thank you.
<BarkingFish> np IdleOne - see ya!
<IdleOne> nice chap indeed
<ubottu> In ubottu, BarkingFish said: !za is Do you need help with Ubuntu or Kubuntu in Afrikaans?  Type /join #ubuntu-za  or  /join #kubuntu-za - Het jy hulp nodig het met Ubuntu of Kubuntu in Afrikaans? Tik /join #ubuntu-za of /join kubuntu-za.
<KLine> how often is op intervention required in #ubuntu? its one of the most common channels to hear about in #freenode. is this simply because #ubuntu is so large, or because it attracts an unruly lot?
<bazhang> thats an odd nick
<KLine> bazhang: haha, yeah. its legit though, just felt like one more topical to irc
<bazhang> kind of an anti-lightning rod :)
<bazhang> KLine, probably a mix of both to answer your query
<bazhang> <Gunther0> linux mint is a ubuntu downstream.   <---- bwahaha
<rww> Not sure why that's funny, it's correct.
<KLine> bazhang: hehe, thanks for the answer
<rww> Upstream of us are Debian, GNOME, Linux, etc. Downstream of us are Mint, Backtrack, ...
<bazhang> rww, as in he wants support for it
<rww> so tell him to go away
<bazhang> I did. he's not listening.
<bazhang> thats the second person in a few hours to think +1 is their personal blog/twitter/rantspace
<rww> considering some of its regular users, I am not surprised
<elky> they're confusing it with google+?
<bazhang> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-04
<tardis> bazhang helping someone running unofficial derivative. never thought I'd see it.
<bazhang> tardis, easy fix, better to get him on his way then escalate
<bazhang> djskidd asks ubuntu questions in #debian , and debian questions in #ubuntu . I think I see a pattern here
<bazhang> <tool_kit> hello can someone help get a copy of the perl.ddos
<bazhang> <tool_kit> do you have ddos script  <--- PM
<bazhang> going to get lunch . may want to check swaroop
<rww> GoogleUrMom: As has been made abundantly clear to you in the past, you are banned from the #ubuntu* namespace. Your current presence in it is a violation of network policy.
<rww> GoogleUrMom: I am not willing to discuss this with you in PM.
<rww> in case anyone was wondering from #ubuntu, ecafllort.jpg is nerdtalk for that "trollface" picture
<code8> Any niggers?
<code8> Ubuntu niggers?
<Myrtti> oh boy
<Myrtti> look at koustuv's "problem"
<Merdam> hi
<IdleOne> hello Merdam
<Merdam> can anybody explain to me why my friend Vengativo was refused answers to his questions...   he skyped me a half hour ago
<Merdam> it started in #gaygeeks
<Merdam> and thenhe tried to get answers in #freenode
<Merdam> nobody helped him
<IdleOne> We don't normally discuss removals/bans/quiets with third party but your friend was very rude and impolite.
<Merdam> and then he flipped out
<Merdam> yeah
<Merdam> he sent me the logs
<Merdam> but they were insulting him
<Merdam> in #freenode and then banned him
<Merdam> he was calm until then
<ikonia> ask in #freenode
<IdleOne> ok, well in that case you know why he was quieted
<Merdam> nah
<Merdam> he was fine before then
<Merdam> yeah
<ikonia> Merdam: this channel is Ubuntu-ops for Ubuntu channel issues
<Merdam> he shouldn't have flipped out
<IdleOne> right then joined #ubuntu and started cursing at the channel in spanish
<Merdam> I was just wondering if anybody saw what happened BEFORE then anywhere else
<ikonia> if you have problems with other channels, talk to them, not us
<Merdam> they weren't much help
<Merdam> but thanks
<ikonia> ask him, not us,
<IdleOne> Merdam: We don't monitor every single channel on freenode.
<IdleOne> ask the ops in the channel he was banned in.
<ikonia> if he wants to solve his ban he's welcome to join this channel to disscuss it
<Merdam> ok
<oCean> he's klined not long after
<ikonia> ahhh urban dictonary swearing part message
<IdleOne> Self appointment jail house lawyer
<ikonia> probably the same guy
 * IdleOne is tired of these trolls :/
<IdleOne> appointed*
<ikonia> 05:33 -!- Dilberto is now known as Merdam
<ikonia> known troll
<ikonia> Dilberto
<oCean> The otherone, he's referring to, also: <mrmist> Danneskjold: Because you continued to ignore the channel wishes to use English and then proceeded to evade a number of quiets and bans.
<ikonia> has there been some sort of drawn out ammount of time wasters while I've been away
<ikonia> (well, I am still away until tomorrow)
<oCean> lots of time wasters indeed
<oCean> oh lawd, here goes <jforjackjohnson> again?
<popey> oh gawd, jforjackjohnson is a brit?!
<popey> I'm so sorry.
<ikonia> ha ha h
<ikonia> popey: I hold you responsible for all Brits behaviour
<popey> np
<popey> all sorted?
<popey> uhm
<ikonia> very much
<popey> you confuse me with your multi-channel chat! :D
<ikonia> I guessed as much
<ikonia> hence my response in here
<popey> :D
<ikonia> the irony of Howie complaining in #freenode about people trolling in #defocus
<ikonia> after all the attemps he's done to troll #ubuntu-*
<popey> hah
<ikonia> hello impiza
<ikonia> impiza: how can we help you ?
<Corey> impiza: Pleaes don't idle here.
<rww> wait, popey's responsible for my behavior? sweeeeet
<Myrtti> BLAME POPEY
<jussi> ooh, its blame popey day? excellent!!
 * rww runs through #ubuntu without clothes on, singing something about Debian
<Myrtti> (blaming popey means you're not blaming me for being a bad rolemodel and not being a good IRC godmother, *sniff*)
<mneptok> Myrtti: i'm still working on the fairy dust with hypnotic and hallucinatory effects. USDA is holding up my reindeer tears.
<Myrtti> mneptok: aww
<Tm_T> hi
<rww> What's the counter on jforjackjohnson's bans now? I forgot if it was a week or two weeks.
<IdleOne> right now I think it has reached the email ircc stage
<rww> alrighty
<jussi> yeah, thats the last I see from him.
<Myrtti> charming
<IdleOne> who/what/where???/
<oCean> jack__ is my guess
<IdleOne> oh
<Myrtti> I'm tempted to say to xi902 "be helpful"
<oCean>  [LinuxNoob] (~ylmfos@p5B07DB2B.dip.t-dialin.net): live session user on ylmfos
<oCean> what's ^that again?
<rww> something we don't support :D
 * oCean starts google
<rww> I think that one's Chinese?
<IdleOne> yes
<oCean> english edition released http://www.ylmf.org/en/
<IdleOne> I think #ubuntu-cn tolerates it
<Flannel> oh this should be good.
<IdleOne> that nick is sickening
<ikonia> http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<ikonia> anyone seen that ?
<Flannel> There needs to be a syllable removed in there.
<ikonia> someone just pushed it in #ubuntu, I've never seen it
<Flannel> Looks like it's just a custom site(s) search
<ikonia> looks cack to me
<Flannel> oh, and it requires javascript.
<Pici> is cack good or bad?
<ikonia> bad
<Flannel> Whyso?
<elky> And old.
<elky> ©2007-2008
<Pici> I've seen plenty of legit and popular sites not update their copyright dates.
<Pici> it annoys me
<ikonia> Flannel: just narrow sites and to be honest, google does it better or google.com/linux
<mneptok> or use Duck Duck Go ...
 * tardis quacks
<Flannel> shrug.  I don't see this as bad.  I don't see it as good either.
 * mneptok honks and dematerializes, stealing tardis' thunder
<ikonia> Flannel: I don't think it's bad as in evil, just a bit rubbish
<tardis> now all we need is a lmgutfy
<Flannel> It winds up being a wikipage for most things, advises against ultimatix,
<ikonia> that's not a bad thing
<ikonia> anything advising ultimatix can't be wrong
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-27
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1510 users, 1 overflows, 1511 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1509 users, 2 overflows, 1511 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1511 users, 2 overflows, 1513 limit))
<Pici> 09:36:54 <?IBM1234> is there any person that is good at reading scripts?
<Pici> 09:36:56 <Owner> IBM1234~# i did shakespear in highschool
<bioterror> hahaha :D
<ubottu> In ubottu, IBM1234 said: lol! that is cool. so you are the bot
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1724 users, 1 overflows, 1725 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1724 users, 1 overflows, 1725 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-28
<gnomefreak> can someone please change the b ots output in #ubuntu+1 to quantal output? please
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-29
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu jagginess continual unhelpful commentary, offtopic nonsense jagginess (~jagginess@modemcable032.45-160-184.mc.videotron.ca)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <tacorama> I got irc working in root
<cprofitt> sounds like a bad idea
<bazhang> we even have a factoid for it
<chu> Ahh, is that name appropriate? IdleOne, I look to you for guidance!
<IdleOne> chu: which?
<chu> Ahh, he quit anyway. The user `fsckoff' I realise it's a play on the utility, but there's obvious connotation!
<chu> (I thought he joined, misread the message)
<IdleOne> I think that we need to try and not read too much into nicks, if they ( the nick ) are not being used to create an obvious problem and also if the user is not being an issue. let it go.
<jussi> IdleOne: +++++
<IdleOne> I guess I should also say that some nicks will never be tolerated.
 * IdleOne hugs jussi 
<IdleOne> oops. I hugged too hard :(
<knome> pox
<ubottu> k1l called the ops in #ubuntu (xyz_)
<ubottu> secretsihaveseen called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> secretsihaveseen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> Hello davi, anything I can help you with?
<IdleOne> davi: You don't appear to be active/online at the moment. This channel has a no idling policy. I am going to remove you. You're welcome to return if there is anything we can help you with.
<instantp10neer> Can I have a -b from
<instantp10neer> #kubuntu please?  My connection is stable.
<ikonia> one moment please instantp10neer
<instantp10neer> Thank you
<ikonia> done
<instantp10neer> My connection is not rock solid.  I have been banned a couple of times in the last few months.  Can anyone recommend anything?
<instantp10neer> thanks
<ikonia> not much we can do to fix your connections stability sadly
<instantp10neer> Is there a server for proxying to IRC?
<ikonia> we don't provide a proxy server
<instantp10neer> A better client (I'm using IceChat)?
<ikonia> I don't the client is your problem for a stable connection
<instantp10neer> it might be.  try it some time :P
<instantp10neer> alright thanks anyhow
<Unit193> Could try a shell account or bouncer (ZNC.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-30
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> no talking bots: discuss in -ops
<bazhang> <harris> jrib,  can i be op
<bazhang> give him +O!!!!
<jrib> bazhang: glad just ignoring that worked
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> he's on .1 for sure, just not updated/upgraded
<IdleOne> hello cubix`
<bazhang> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jrib> !version | jrib
<ubottu> jrib, please see my private message
<cubix`> The VERSION request on | has timed out
<IdleOne> !version |
<ubottu> : To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<IdleOne> !version | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<cubix`> The VERSION request on | has timed out
<IdleOne> interesting
<cubix`> The VERSION request on | has timed out
<IdleOne> cubix`: Please disable that and don't idle in this channel
<IdleOne> this is annoying
<nonick4me> knock knock... who there?
<nonick4me> guys... hello?
<nonick4me> apachelogger:
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<nonick4me> pls remove ban on *!*@cadoth.net
<nonick4me> tHANX
<Myrtti> why?
<nonick4me> bcoz its banned lol
<Myrtti> :-|
<Myrtti> no, why should we remove the ban?
<nonick4me> My bot crawly caused the ban... I've decided to disconnect it as soon as the notes are displayed... but the cadoth.net users r unhappy about me causing the trouble...
<nonick4me> Myrtti: ^^
<nonick4me> Myrtti:  My bot crawly caused the ban... I've decided to disconnect it as soon as the notes are displayed... but the cadoth.net users r unhappy about me causing the trouble...
<Myrtti> and which channel are the bans on?
<nonick4me> #ubuntu
<nonick4me> Myrtti: ?
<nonick4me> Myrtti: #ubuntu..
<Myrtti> it's not going to join on the channel anymore?
<nonick4me> no the bot wont
<nonick4me> thanx :)
<Myrtti> the ban is removed, but will be reinstated immediately if something similar happens
<nonick4me> Ok... agreed
<nonick4me> :)
<ubottu> kindlefirebaby called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<h00k> ubottu: tell diddledan about away
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rox said: ubottu: why is that so? i'm not trying to start a holy war here, i'm just asking
<rustynail> i promise that my work will continue that i have ensured that by typing this in this channel some of you think that this is over
<rustynail> yeah! uh huh! so seductive!
<ubottu> rustynail called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<rustynail> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> rustynail called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Corey> rustynail: Enough.
<Corey> wii rustynail
<rustynail> ban meeeeee!
<rustynail> yeah! uh huh! so seductive!
<h00k> that's nice.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (mzl)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-31
<ubottu> In ubottu, smartboyhw said: !ubuntustudio-dev is If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<ubottu> In ubottu, smartboyhw said: !ubuntustudio-contribute is If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1566 users, 2 overflows, 1568 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1563 users, 2 overflows, 1565 limit))
<Myrtti> what was the nice method of installing oracle's java, again?
<bioterror> dont you! ;D
<bioterror> mr. f-secure says you shall not use java!
<Myrtti> well there is a new version of it
<bioterror> should I grep from logs how you did it?-)
<Myrtti> I did it the wrong way I believe
<Myrtti> I don't remember who it was that mentioned the right way, otherwise I would have found it in the logs already
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177541/
<bioterror> there you go
<Myrtti> *squint*
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> I used '|grep jre' ;)
<Myrtti> that's nice, but it seems I've got a tar.gz with lots of junk in it instead of JRE bin :-|
<Myrtti> boo.
<Myrtti> oh well
<bioterror> dont you hate the Oracle ;)
<bioterror> seems like it's leet o clock
<Myrtti> I do from the bottom of my heart
<Unit193> http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml Doesn't look *too* bad...
<Myrtti> I'm sure they could have made it a bit more difficult if they'd tried
<jussi> I recently (last week) freed myself of that horrible banking institution that requires Sun Java
<bioterror> we still have student loans on danske bank
<bioterror> maybe when we get those off from our back and we get to the point of buying own house, then we might consider changing a bank :-)
<jussi> Ive actually been very happy with Osuuspankki so far.
<bioterror> I'm quite happy with sampo / danske, as long as I have a working java :D
<knome> they all suck.
<ccsabathia52> !ops
<IdleOne> yes
<ccsabathia52> ban me
<IdleOne> why?
<IdleOne> that was painless
<bazhang> I wonder if that [disconnected by services] is a soft kline/kill
<IdleOne> I believe so
<IdleOne> yarrr: Can I help you?
<yarrr> I be Like can you unbaan me??
<IdleOne> unban you from where?
<yarrr> From #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> you are in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yarrr> :)
<IdleOne> is he ban evading?
<IdleOne> he is
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Ban evading again / still?
<IdleOne> apparently
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-01
<bkerensa> m
<knome> n
<chu> o
<bazhang> k
<mneptok> SeH[Connect]: is there something you need from the ops team?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wilee-nilee said: !broadcom > lauratika if it is a broadcom follow this link
<mneptok> SeH[Connect]: is there something you need from the ops team?
<TheMaster> That was autojoin, connected to two other channels at the same time.
<mneptok> le sigh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jasonbourne said: ubottu - thanks for your help...wireless is working...
<bazhang> smallfoot- ban evading in #ubuntu again
<bazhang> he joins uncloaked, then does the changing host to cloak to get around it
<smallfoot-> help
<smallfoot-> bazhole just banned me from #ubuntu for no reason
<smallfoot-> i didnt do anything
<smallfoot-> look, i said NOTHING
<smallfoot-> im innocent
<bazhang> smallfoot-, the ban was still in place.
<smallfoot-> :(
<IdleOne> calling him bazhole doesn't make me want to remove the ban
<smallfoot-> i typed wrong
<bazhang> very
<smallfoot-> cuz i was pissed and all i cud think of was asshole
<IdleOne> right. Part this channel and stop ban evading.
<smallfoot-> but how can i get unbanned?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-02
<IdleOne> you can try appealing the ban with the ircc.
<smallfoot-> ircc?
<IdleOne> !appeals > smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-, please see my private message
<smallfoot-> whats that
<bazhang> check the link
<smallfoot-> lol i need write an appeal and it will be court and judge who decide? LOL wut is tihs?? a court??
<smallfoot-> just unban me lol
<IdleOne> no.
<smallfoot-> i dun even disagree with the ban
<smallfoot-> i think its good that he ban me
<smallfoot-> cuz i shudnt talk bout my little dick in #ubuntu
<smallfoot-> cuz its not the place for it
<IdleOne> Good, then it will stay.
<bazhang> ...
<smallfoot-> but that wus long ago, and now i want unban
<IdleOne> my default ban message probably needed to be tweaked in this case
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> he's now PM ing me to say it's all so unfair
<IdleOne> it is unfair.
<bazhang> <Cong> ActionParsnip, vlc is evil.
<capone> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<capone> there
<capone> see
<capone> happy baz
<capone> k im out
<capone> lmao baz lies
<capone> kk lol im out
<capone> no hard feelings brah
<capone> 1.freenode           ???Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | Th>>
<capone>   weechat            ???22:43:05 capone | there                                                                        ???
<capone> 2.##333              ???22:43:07 capone | see                                                                          ???
<capone> 3.#archlinux         ???22:43:09 capone | happy baz                                                                    ???
<capone> 4.#archlinux-offtopic???22:43:13 capone | k im out                                                                     ???
<capone> 5.texta              ???22:43:18    <-- | capone (~tls@unaffiliated/tls) has left #ubuntu-ops                          ???
<capone> 6.#ubuntu-ops        ???22:43:42    --> | capone (~tls@unaffiliated/tls) has joined #ubuntu-ops                        ???
<capone> 7.#lowendbox         ???22:43:42     -- | Topic for #ubuntu-ops is "Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team         ???
<capone>                      ???
<capone> oops
<capone> 16 Nine Inch Nails - The Big Come Down (Halo 22 - Beside You In Time)
<capone> there
<bazhang> <lidar> ItsPriyank: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=setup+android+sdk+on+ubuntu
<bazhang> that is so not good
<suborbital> dont boot me
<suborbital> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE-sS_1JQZI
<suborbital> there
<suborbital> ive said my peace
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hackeridis appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<vivid> sure ill discuss interrupting your argument with some guy instead of helping a user
<vivid> kick me....kick yourself, stay on task and dont abuse op?
<ikonia> vivid: the discussion had ended, - I said enough, as someone else had stepped up to help
<ikonia> I'd already warned you about comments
<vivid> it had not ended..YOU were still going on
<ikonia> you continued.
<ikonia> you're welcome to rejoin if you can keep your comments to yourself
<vivid> pff, youre still going
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<vivid> using op as your ticket out
<ikonia> I've not spoken in the channel
<vivid> bullshit, read the log
<ikonia> pleas drop the language there is no need for it
<vivid> youre a turd, read the log and kick yourself
<ikonia> I'll ask you one last time, please stop with the language/name calling
<ikonia> I appreciate the discussion shouldn't have continued, which is why I stopped it
<ikonia> and stepped away from it.
<vivid> is that so?
<ikonia> yes.
<vivid> shall i post how you were going on and on and on
<vivid> and apparently now it ended because i said something about it?
<ikonia> the channel is publicly logged there is no need.
<vivid> so you kick me
<vivid> so whats your point, you obviously cant keep a kick on me for that
<vivid> i did nothing wrong
<ikonia> no, someone else had stepped in to help him, after I told you the other person was not trolling
<ikonia> you commented again, I said "enough" and you kept going,
<vivid> oh, hes been trolling for the last hour
<ikonia> I removed you and you where
<ikonia> he's not trolling, he's just got a different view point
<vivid> no, hes trolling all the way, and you were helping him along the way
<ikonia> even though I don't agree with his approach or agrument, he's not trolling
<vivid> hes been whining with arguments about how ubuntu sucks for an hour, how is that not trolling
<vivid> dangling a line waiting for someone to bite, and you did
<vivid> you bantered back and forth with him, i said something, you kick me?
<vivid> please
<ikonia> yes, he's been a little negative based on his experience, but he's also tried to proved reasonable help and set his own machine up correclty how he liked it
<ikonia> you didn't "say something" you kept on with commments, and as I've said you're welcome to rejoin if you can please keep the comments out.
<vivid> so you pursue an argument with him instead of helping someone, which i assume is why youre given op
<vivid> to HELP not argue
<vivid> you kept on with comments
<vivid> so did he, and four other people
<ikonia> actually, I'm trying to step back from helping people at the moment to allow others to contribute to the channel.
<bazhang> lets move on vivid
<ikonia> I stepping on that occasions because he was not offering sane advice in my view.
<vivid> right, like kicking people that are telling you to stop arguing?
<vivid> bazhang: you read the log..then ban me because im wicked
<ikonia> you're not banned
<vivid> does it matter? youre abusing power to make a point
<ikonia> I'm sorry you feel that way
<ikonia> as I've said 2 times, you're welcome to rejoin if you can keep the comments out
<vivid> oh ive got nothing to offer the likes of you
<ikonia> then please leave this channel then
<ikonia> nothing more to discuss.
<vivid> if i joined now, i would literally be as asenine as possible
<ikonia> ok, then we are done. Bye.
<vivid> you guys dont have op guidelines?
<ikonia> yes.
<vivid> because im certain that you are in the wrong
<ikonia> would you like me to give you the process of how to appeal a kick ?
<vivid> link please, id like to file a complaint with the IRC gods
<ikonia> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> if you follow that process from steps 1 to end you'll get a resolution.
<vivid> im not looking for op decision resolution
<vivid> i want abuse of power
<ikonia> if you follow that link and go through the process, you will be able to file a complaint
<ikonia> follow the process from steps 1 to end
<vivid> which is...utterly pointless
<ikonia> then don't do it
<ikonia> we are done
<ikonia> vivid: if you don't need anything else, please leave the channel.
<vivid> im not finished with my appeal process.  feel free to kick me
<ikonia> you have the url yes ?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (alex285 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu (natsirt)
<Myrtti> testbot is leaving soon
<bkerensa> mmm
<bkerensa> BluesKaj warned for Ridiculing and Provoking natsirt
<Pricey> Hmm @198.144.158.89
<Pricey> @btlogin
<Pricey> Hmm, don't suppose someone could fix that for me? Wouldn't mind getting back in to the bantracker but I figure my hostname change 6 months ago borked it...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1618 users, 12 overflows, 1629 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1616 users, 13 overflows, 1628 limit))
<DJones> Something seems to be going on
<DJones> Are the klines on the multiple nicks or the ip?
<Unit193> Pricey: Did you happen to try @login first?
<Pricey> Unit193: I remember how this thing works, honest. Thanks :)
<Unit193> Didn{t mean to inply you didn{t, you have been using it longer after all. :)
<Flannel> Pricey: If you remember your password (or have another method of authenticating with the bot), you can update your hostname yourself
<Pricey> Unit193: Sorry I was being sarcastic, your suggestion worked perfectly thankyou :)
<Pricey> Flannel: I guess its not needed, but thanks.
<Unit193> Pricey: Heh, awesome!
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-26
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, urandom_ said: ubottu: "Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux"
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (efxlab,)
<usr13> efxlab
<k1l> gtg now, can someone take a look at it
<DJones> Keeping an eye on it for now
<DJones> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<DJones> That factoid looks like it may need deleting or amending, the page it links to just seems to be do normal UBuntu server info now
<DJones> Maybe amend the link to https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kelvinella appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dev_Antar appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> <karab44> I use Hirens Boot CD but there's dozens of tools that you don't know how works
<bazhang> yeah thats gonna fix things
<bazhang> why isn't he using LVM?
<bazhang> <Ev0> i thoght the linux kernel was coded in UNIX :(
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: Well, they were close.  You can't much fault them for thinking it was Unix rather than MINIX.
<tonyyarusso> That's of course taking the charitable assumption that they mean an environment, rather than thinking UNIX is a programming language.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-27
<dolphin-man> I'm here
<dolphin-man> to appeal a ban
<Flannel> hi dolphin-man.  Still around?
<dolphin-man> HI Flannel
<dolphin-man> Yes
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Hi.  What's the issue you'd like to resolve?
<dolphin-man> Oh,, it seems I have been banned for life from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Is that so?  Who told you that?
<dolphin-man> LjL-Alps and chu
<Flannel> dolphin-man: They told you that you were banned for life?
<dolphin-man> olphin-man> how long is my ban
<dolphin-man> <chu> Permanent now.
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Alright.  Well, bans are rarely permanent in #ubuntu channels.  So lets see where we stand with this one.
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Can you save me the trouble of re-reading the backscroll and explain why you were banned?
<dolphin-man> Flannel I'll show you, I wont paste a wall of text
<Flannel> dolphin-man: I'd rather you tell me.
<dolphin-man> <dolphin-man> chu, sounds subjective as fuck
<dolphin-man> <phunyguy> !language | dolphin-man
<dolphin-man> <ubottu> dolphin-man: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dolphin-man> <dolphin-man> !language | phunyguy
<dolphin-man> <chu> dolphin-man: Please don't.
<dolphin-man> * LjL-Alps sets ban on *!*@S0106602ad0756c1c.ok.shawcable.net
<dolphin-man> that's it
<dolphin-man> I used the  !language function
<Flannel> dolphin-man: So.... now, can you tell me why you were banned?
<dolphin-man> Flannel, LjL said I was using the !language function to be annoying
<dolphin-man> and when I pressed the issue they said that I had been given many chances before, so they decided to permaban me
<dolphin-man> when I tried to ask chu what rule I broke
<dolphin-man> he just said said 'stupidity' and wouldn't elaborate
<Tm_T> dolphin-man: you don't notice in your paste that you're cursing?
<dolphin-man> Yes, I do
<dolphin-man> That's not the reason for the permaban.
<Flannel> alright.  So, now I've heard from LjL and chu about why you were banned.  Can you tell me what you think you did that warranted a ban?
<dolphin-man> I don't think what I did warranted a permaban. I used a curse word without thinking and I was warned by phunnyguy
<dolphin-man> That seemed more than adequate
<Flannel> dolphin-man: And what made you think using the language factoid back was called for?
<Flannel> As far as I can tell, phynyguy hadn't used inappropriate language.
<dolphin-man> phunnyguy has been repeatedly abusive to me in the past, and that was just my way of saying 'please be considerate'
<Flannel> What was inconsiderate of his use of the factoid?  And why didn't you just say "Please be considerate"?  As far as I can tell, he was using that factoid appropriately.
<dolphin-man> I didn't realize I had done broken any rule until I reviewed the log later, after I had been banned
<dolphin-man> Freenode is the only irc network that has such draconian rules regarding language
<dolphin-man> so I am in the habit of treating minor curse words as being appropriate, a  habit that i carried over here
<dolphin-man> without thinking
<dolphin-man> I had broken*
<Flannel> dolphin-man: So, if I were going to rate curse words, "fuck" would be as far from minor as you get, and that's not just me, if you look at movie ratings and things.
<dolphin-man> I guess if you are looking from the perspective of someone who is very uptight
<dolphin-man> I just personally don't see it as a big deal, and I failed to pay attention to the standards of the channel
<Flannel> dolphin-man: So, the way this usually works (and it did today as well) is you'll get a warning verbally, then a warning as a kick, and then a ban if you continue.
<dolphin-man> ok
<Flannel> You started out saying "hi" over and over for no reason, were asked to stop, were kicked when you didn't stop, and then you went on to use profanity and *then* get indignant when you were reminded not to, which resulted in your ban.
<dolphin-man> I didn't get indignant.
<dolphin-man> I didn't have enough time to become indignant, I was almost immediately permabanned
<Flannel> So, your original evaluation was completely myopic, thinking that the reason you were banned was solely based on your factoid use.
<dolphin-man> I was also not told why I was banned
<dolphin-man> I mean
<Flannel> No, you got indignant when you replied to his warranted factoid with an unwarranted one.  I don't care that you weren't keeping the guidelines in mind, that's not an excuse, since you had previously assured the operators that you would follow them.
<dolphin-man> kicked.
<dolphin-man> What was wrong with my use of the factoid?
<Flannel> dolphin-man: You were asked to stop, you didn't.  No real explanation is necessary.  If you can't make the connection there, I'm not sure you're cut out for IRC.
<dolphin-man> It was based on a misunderstanding, but it isnt worth a ban
<dolphin-man> for the rest of my life
<dolphin-man> until the day I die
<dolphin-man> that seems gratuitous
<Flannel> dolphin-man: No, none of those things individually are worth a ban.  However the sum of them together shows a pattern of troublemaking, which resulted in your ban.
<Flannel> And, as I started out, bans are rarely "permanent" and this one is no different.
<dolphin-man> why did chu say my ban was permanent
<Flannel> I don't know, but I've told you a couple times now that it's not.  If you'd *like* it to be, that can be arranged.
<dolphin-man> How do I go about having the ban removed
<dolphin-man> I'm very sorry for breaking the rules
<dolphin-man> I just want to discuss ubuntu in a casual environment with other ubuntu users
<dolphin-man> I use Ubuntu, CTCP VERSION me if you dont believe me
<chu> To be fair, I told you the ban was permanent, because having dealt with you once before, you had assured me you read the guidelines and understood the channel's policies. After you explicitly showed you had not done so, I couldn't be bothered having a reasoned discussion with you.
<Flannel> dolphin-man: You come talk to the operators (that's us) in here.  Once we feel you've grown enough to not cause problems in a channel, we allow you to rejoin the channel.
<dolphin-man> okay
<Flannel> dolphin-man: The purpose of bans is to keep a channel a friendly, safe environment for people to participate.  It's not to keep you out of it.  Only to keep your behavior out of it.
<dolphin-man> okay gotcha, thanks
<dolphin-man> that's okay, chu. I forgive you
<Flannel> So in order to get a ban removed, you need to show us that the behavior will not immediately repeat itself (which will, unfortunately, cause you to get banned again)
<dolphin-man> How do I show that?
<Flannel> Sometimes its through behavior in other channels, other times its through a discussion in here with us.  I think the latter is probably most appropriate for you.
<dolphin-man> okay
<Flannel> dolphin-man: So, what I'm going to do is ask you to read the code of conduct and the IRC guidelines once more, and then take a few days off to think and let them soak in.  Come back on, lets say three days from now (approximately 72 hours, at *least* 70).  And we can have a chat about your behavior today, how it'll be different in the future, etc.
<Flannel> And, for the record, your behavior in -ot yesterday wasn't superb either.  You were almost removed a few times.
<dolphin-man> there was one time where a guy came in with technical problems, and I helped him solve them though
<dolphin-man> I think it was a couple days ago
<Flannel> I'm not guaranteeing you'll have the ban removed either, just so you're clear.  Just that we'll talk things over and see where we get.
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Being a good citizen doesn't give you a free pass to be a poor one.
<dolphin-man> ok
<dolphin-man> thats fair
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Do you have links to the code of conduct and IRC guidelines?  Or would you like me to provide them?
<dolphin-man> i dont have them
<Flannel> alright, here's the CoC: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct and here's the IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Flannel> dolphin-man: If there's nothing else, please read those over and we'll see you in a few days.
<dolphin-man> alright
<dolphin-man> one more thing
<dolphin-man> >CoC
 * dolphin-man giggles
<dolphin-man> one sec, ill open up a text file and save them. I'll read it after I get off work tomorrow
<dolphin-man> i need to sleep
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Please part this channel to keep it free for others who need to use it.  Thanks.
<dolphin-man> okay
<dolphin-man> I need to think of something catchy to say as I part channels
<Flannel> How about "bye"
<dolphin-man> chu, think of something for me for next time i come here
<dolphin-man> too common
<IdleOne> had a kick waiting :(
<IdleOne> with a clever part message
<bazhang> he's asked to be patient, and wait more than 5 seconds between questions...so he waits a whole minute
<bazhang> refuses to read the grub2 wiki as well
<ikonia> probably worthless anyway if he has multiple broken windows entries and he's used "boot-repair" blindly
<bazhang> his Windows is either gone, or mortally damaged
<bazhang> odds  on having backups: against 3/5
<ikonia> I suspect it's not gone as you'd get an error, I'm pretty sure it's fixable if he wasn't blindly doing things,
<bazhang> it will be if he continues to rush blindly around
<bazhang> I thought directly editing grub was a no-no, and very cleared warned against
<ikonia> pretty much
<ikonia> it can be useful to get out of a jam ,but the next update from another package will break it/overwrite it
<bazhang> in fact the wiki states that very clearly, another sign he is not reading a single thing
<ikonia> it's actually written in the grub.conf - ** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE MANUALLY **
<ikonia> that said, it can be useful as a fix to get a machine booting to fix it properly
<bazhang> yes, I've seen that; pretty much impossible to miss
<ikonia> the current menu generation process isn't great for troubleshooting, especially if you need to keep chrooting - so just directly editing the file to get it to boot, then fixing it properly isn't a bad idea
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic cantstanya trying to stir up something against idleone out of the blue then says "need to sleep" so can't actually deal with it
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (usuario)
<genii> @comment 57094 Spamming in Spanish, ignored !es
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 57096 Spamming
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> I wonder why ruby in precise is default 1.8 and then 1.9 is it's own separate package.
<Pici> What is cantstanya on about?
<genii> No idea.
<bazhang> <Dakk> PLEASE, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, SOMEONE HELP MEEEEEE
<bazhang> I sense some urgency
<genii> @comment 57097 Ad spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BANLIST FULL, REMOVE SOME BANS)
<ikonia> whoaa
<AlanBell> gosh
<IdleOne> All them permabans we set
<genii> I think all my bans in total are less than 20 or so
<k1l_> i just removed some german dynip bans
<k1l_> when i set bans i do set a time frame with the comments.
<ikonia> it's hard to work out exactly how many for the older ops as there is the stale BT entries, and all the Marks too
<ikonia> Myrtti: ping - any chance we can borrow your useful ban script please.
<genii> Hm, actually it appears I have more like 95, but this is across all channels.
<ikonia> you'll find it's less than that as you've probably got a few in the old BT stale ban list, plus some marks
<genii> 47 in #u going back to 2009
<IdleOne> we could clear the +q list, thoughts?
<Myrtti> which ban script
<k1l_> bantracker seems to be out of sync somehow
<Unit193> IdleOne: +e and +I lists taking up much?
<Myrtti> well anyway it will have to wait until tomorrow, my eyes are declaring an expiration date right now
<IdleOne> Unit193: +e is managed by the floodbots, threre shouldn't be any leftovers from that
<IdleOne> but I think floodbots only count +b and +q
<IdleOne> and the @marks
<k1l_> just pay some attention to not remove the ip-range bans from syko :)
<genii> I've removed all of mine now that are possible.
<IdleOne> I removed the floodbot bans that are actually kicks. we can always reset if need be
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kabamaro)
<wilee-nilee> So when and why is #ubuntu-beginners a invite only now, just curious
<Unit193> wilee-nilee: It forwards to #ubuntu, you'd only see that it's invite only if you are already in #ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> ah, that makes sense, cool. ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-28
<bazhang> he thinks that samba is needed to fight viruses coming from wine to Linux
<bazhang> so, nonsense upon nonsense
<Flannel> That's an interesting theory.
<Flannel> You could use a windows based virus scanner to do a remote scan for viruses on your mounted samba share.
<ikonia> you could use things like clam or avast to run it on the linux file system and scan for windows virus's no problem
<ikonia> very safe and clean
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (zimb0)
<genii> Pricey: Sorry, didn't see at first that you already spoke to zimb0
<Pricey> genii: pfft no worries, I've no doubt that it was intentional.
<bazhang> <orianny_machado> i love justin bieber
<bazhang> that almost is +b worthy in and of itself
<genii> I was thinking almost the identical thing
<bazhang> although I doubt -ot wants that either
<bazhang> aha the canaima troll-spammers
<genii> It's pretty quiet in there right now, might liven things up at least
<genii> Never heard of them before. Maybe after all the -b yesterday they got let back in or so
<genii> The ones that really irk me are the chimpout
<DJones-N7> Sorry for any spam just testing a m
<DJones-N7> Grr
<Myrtti> child has new toys :-P
<DJones-N7> Testing a new tablet
<DJones-N7> Yep
<DJones-N7> Yay to new toys
<ryanakca> AlanBell: [friendly reminder] Could you please forward #kubuntu-testers to #kubuntu-devel?
<ryanakca> (Also open to anybody in freenode-staff)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Anonynimity onsfucated swearing again.)
<Anonynimity> heylo. I was speaking german words in ubuntu-offtopic and was kicked, and threatened several times with a ban and being accused of obfuscation of a curse word.
<Tm_T> Anonynimity: it's english channel, so if obfuscated cursing does match to some word on some other language it doesn't change the fact that it's obfuscated cursing in english channel
<Tm_T> does that make sense?
<Anonynimity> not really being I'm talking about songs, and you're still threatening me.
<Tm_T> I'm threatening you how exactly?
<Tm_T> oh well
<genii> @comment 57109 Obfuscated swearing, argumentative on the issue
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l_> that isnt german in any way
<Xfaulz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Xfaulz called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Xfaulz> hello ikonia.
<Xfaulz> I am here, to demand justice.
<IdleOne> Xfaulz: Ca I help you?
<IdleOne> Can*
<Xfaulz> IdleOne: hello there.
<Xfaulz> IdleOne: can you check my ban in #ubuntu? :-)
<Xfaulz> I use a shared-computer.
<Xfaulz> I would appreciate it if I was unbanned, IdleOne. I may have been banned for spamming.
<IdleOne> give me a few moments
<Xfaulz> or I don't remember why I have been banned, actually.
<Xfaulz> alrighty
<IdleOne> Ah I see, you are Syko. No sorry the ban will not be removed at this time
<Xfaulz> then when.
<Xfaulz> IdleOne: I must be unbanned.
<IdleOne> I don't know when, but not anytime soon.
<Xfaulz> alright, idleone. thanks for your time.
<IdleOne> You are welcome
<genii> Pricey: Geez, you're in #android as well??
<Pricey> genii: I see everything.
<genii> I'm starting to think so.
<Pricey> genii: Not sure why I joined, I'll probably drop out eventually. I do have an android but can't say I've ever needed #android...
<genii> IdleOne: Couldn't resist the !en there
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<IdleOne> :P
 * genii does an eyeroll
 * k1l_ does a barrelroll
 * IdleOne makes an eggroll
<serverboy> hello
<serverboy> I need help plz
<IdleOne> serverboy: How can I help you?
<serverboy> hello sir, I would like to ask why i can't send messge in ubuntu cahnnel?
<serverboy> channel*
<IdleOne> You were banned
<serverboy> IdleOne. can u tell me the reason y i was banned?
<IdleOne> For being unhelpful and linking to a potentially malicious website from what I can see.
<IdleOne> was there anything else?
<serverboy> i'm a big ubuntu fan, can u plz help me
<IdleOne> unfortunately being a big fan is not going to be a good enough reason for me to remove the ban at this time
<serverboy> but it was a mistake i think i help a lot of people there
<IdleOne> I don't believe that it was a mistake. You told a user to download safari web browser to help fix his problem.
<IdleOne> and then linked him to a questionable website.
<serverboy> yes i remember that and sorry for not checking the website first.
<IdleOne> The ban is not going to be removed at this time. I suggest you try some other channel to help in.
<serverboy> can u give me 1 more chance?
<IdleOne> Come back in 72 hours and we can discuss it further. I'm going to have the bot give you a couple of links to our code of conduct and channel guidelines
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> Please read those and in 72 hours we can discuss removing the ban.
<serverboy> thanks sir
<IdleOne> You are welcome.
<IdleOne> serverboy: Please part this channel.
<serverboy> ok sir
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-29
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 644 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 642 bans)
<ikonia> #ubuntu shows 3 ops but I don't see anyone opped
<DJones> I see 3 Floodbots op'd
<ikonia> ahhhh
<Myrtti> selective eyesight
<ikonia> no, just totally missed them
<k1l_> you got the floodbots on ignore? :)
<ikonia> just didn't see them in the list
<ubottu> visualise called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-30
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 640 bans)
<ikonia> that doesn't seem right
<IdleOne> I don't think it is
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu eur33r problem in #ubuntu - kicked, being purposfully impossible to help in #kubuntu after being banned from #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> he's acting ok in -fi, which is a bit surprising
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, baphomet111 said: ubottu, that is my question.
<ikonia> johnjohn101 possible syko also
<ikonia> ident = richards (he's been using richardstallman) and on a vpn account/provider he's used before
<ikonia> and just joined after his other account was kicked from #freenode
<ikonia> another account for syko = turblance,
<ikonia> all registered on freenode
<ikonia> turbulence sorry
<kloeri> that's not syko
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> he confirmed it to me
<kloeri> nope
<ikonia> lancer/syko/stein/any_one_of_his_mental_accounts
<kloeri> it's cholby
<ikonia> then in that case they are the same person/thing
<kloeri> and yeah, he'll probably confirm any shit you ask him to
<ikonia> as he quoted past incidents that I hadn't mentioned before
<kloeri> nope but believe that if you like
<ikonia> well, I can only go by the info he's given me, if that's wrong, then he's got very lucky quoting things
<ikonia> kloeri: is there no corolation between them at all ?
<kloeri> I'm quite certain they're different people
<kloeri> both idiots but different idiots
<Flannel> Hooray for paranoia and witch hunts!
<ikonia> they must have got very lucky with the quotes they gave me then, which just seemed very unlikley
<kloeri> turbulence == cholby has been known ever since he created that account (along with another ~70 accounts of his or whatever the current count is)
<ikonia> 70 !!!!
 * kloeri shrugs
<Pici> cholby is problems
<ikonia> he must have just got very lucky with his wording then
<kloeri> he's just a very persistent guy with lots of psychological problems
<kloeri> who's not helping himself by also being a drug addict, an alcoholoc and so on
<ikonia> oh, so you seem to know a pretty big picture on him then
<kloeri> yes, I've been talking to him and hearing about him for years
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> sadly, all grown out of now
<ikonia> I have placed 15 gags on the ubottu host - you have 2 hours to find them
<bazhang> <Ali_> I need in neuroprogrammer on my ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 635 bans)
<genii> Bah, again?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> the bots are not synced
<IdleOne> maybe restarting them?
<hotmedal> I'm somehow banned in #ubuntu. Haven't been there in a month
<IdleOne> syko again
<IdleOne> you should know by now the ban will not be removed. Have a good day.
<hotmedal> why not
<hotmedal> who is syko
<IdleOne> simply because you are a constant problem in #ubuntu
<hotmedal> but I haven't been there in a month and I don't remember departing on less than friendly terms
<hotmedal> come on! am I going to get anything other than false accusation here?
<hotmedal> or is there some other channel that deals with these issues?
<AlanBell> hotmedal: what nick were you using at that time?
<hotmedal> this same nick
<IdleOne> hotmedal: I'm going to remove the ban, we may have ,mistaken you for someone else.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> all the same I would like you to read the guidelines so we can avoid any problems in the future
<hotmedal> thanks, I'll do it once I get my gnome back
<IdleOne> you should be able to join now
<AlanBell> hotmedal: I would recommend you get a cloak, you can ask for one in #freenode
<hotmedal> I'm pretty much an IRC noob, no idea what a cloak is, but I'l look into it
<hotmedal> and yes, I can join now
<IdleOne> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<IdleOne> you want the unaffiliated one
<AlanBell> ok, a cloak means you log on to freenode with a password, then bans on IP address ranges won't pick you up by accident
<hotmedal> oh, ok
<IdleOne> hotmedal: if there is nothing else please part this channel.
<hotmedal> I just need to keep these links here until I get the gui back
<hotmedal> thanks and bye
<holstein> Flannel: no need... im going to thin it out a bit anyways.. but nothing i said was against the COC
<holstein> and, i welcome you to disagree, and "set the record straight" so to speak, if you disagree with me, at anytime
<Flannel> holstein: IRC Guidelines, "When helping, be helpful."  Telling someone summarily to disable their hardware after software makes it not work is not helpful.
<holstein> Flannel: and, you are welcome to share that with the user.. i think a fingerprint reader, as another user who was *not* reprimanded had imlied, is *not* a key piece of hardware.. and may never be supported properly
<holstein> implied*
<holstein> again, i welcome you to point out to any user at any time if you disagee.. but, my intentions were meant to be constructive
<Flannel> holstein: I don't understand how if it was supported, say, a month ago, but then stops working properly, you can claim it "may never be supported" in good faith
<holstein> Flannel: maybe i hadnt read that far back in the scroll?
<holstein> Flannel: there are many reasons i might have suggested that. but, i have a record of being generally helpful and constructive, even with the most challenging of support cases
<Flannel> holstein: That's fair, but yet, I pointed that fact out to you a few times already.
<holstein> the logs are public and logged.. but, if you feel that.. thats fine.. and again, i welcome you to disagree
<holstein> Flannel: sure. and i didnt disagre with you in channel
<holstein> Flannel: we were in OT where you instigated the exchange
<Flannel> holstein: I know, and then halfway through that, you went back to #ubuntu to tell him to contact his manufacturer for support
<holstein> Flannel: i did.. and ideally, they would
<Flannel> Except, it worked [yesterday], so it's a software issue, not a hardware one.
<Flannel> and now I've told you this a few + 1 times.
<holstein> Flannel: otherwise, i hadnt read back far enough to say that it could have been a kernel regression.. i thought it was that the hardware was never going to work
<holstein> Flannel: and, i felt attacked by what you had said to me.. because, what you had said to me was arguably constructive.. and i likely took that personal.. and i am allowed to.. and i dont feel that i took that out in the #ubuntu channel on that user
<Flannel> yet you're still claiming they should contact their hardware vendor?
<holstein> Flannel: but, as i said, i need to think it out. and im out of that channel
<Flannel> holstein: You just did it six lines ago
<holstein> Flannel: so, agree to disagree? and you are, as i said, always welcome to state to a user that i am wrong
<holstein> Flannel: OK.. thanks for your time
<Flannel> well, that went poorly.
<IdleOne> Only because you are welcome to disagree, but that doesn't mean I will consider your opinion.
<Flannel> Nah, some of it was my fault.  I shouldn't have asked him in here until I wasn't distracted.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-31
<Corey> Pici: Sorry I didn't get to this earlier. It was great meeting you. :-)
<holstein> Flannel: i would like to speak with you in private, again, at your convinience, regarding the incident earlier
<Flannel> holstein: Sure.  I'm around and will be for the next N hours.
<Cane> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Cane called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Cane> y0
<bazhang> why is mwn crossposting in #debian ; is he even using Ubuntu
<ikonia> because he's an idiot
<ikonia> if you are that stupid or that rude you can't grasp that channels are there to discuss their topic, you really shouldn't be using the channel
<ikonia> it's annoying as it gets the attention it shouldn't as people respond just to shut him up, so spamming = gets help faster,
<bazhang> he's now asking for an account reset for an account that is not his. wont take no for an answer
<ikonia> thats up to staff to sort out
<bazhang> yep. and spb owns it
<ikonia> there appears to be a large number of people who just want an issue on freenode at the moment, rather than to just use the network
<bazhang> thats been true for the last week or so
<bazhang> last hurrah before Jr. High gets back in session
<ikonia> the topics seem too mature (free speach etc) for kids
<bazhang> that simply means they want justice! for unfair (it's always unfair) banning in channels freenode would never get involved
<dolphin-man> hello
<ikonia> hello
<dolphin-man> I was banned a few days ago
<dolphin-man> I am here to discuss it with the guy who banned me from #ubuntu
<ikonia> yes, I'm aware you've been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> dolphin-man: allow me to save you some time - you're not going to be unbanned any time soon, you're purposfully a problem to the channel,
<ikonia> so either take a long break from the #ubuntu-offtopic and refresh your reputation or find somewhere new for social chatter
<dolphin-man> How did you come to that conclusion?
<ikonia> your past behaviour
<ikonia> your past warnings
<ikonia> your past kicks
<ikonia> your past bans
<dolphin-man> I was told by the person who banned me
<ikonia> so rather than drag this out into some negotation, it seems prudent to just be honest and advise you of this upfront
<dolphin-man> to wait 3 days and then we would have a heart to heart
<dolphin-man> and things would be back to the way they were before
<ikonia> you where not told that
<ikonia> you where told the situation would be reviewed in 3 days
<dolphin-man> were*
<dolphin-man> were*
<ikonia> no problem, you were not told that, you were told the situation would be reviewed in 3 days
<dolphin-man> You forgot to fix the other line where you used 'where' incorrectly.
<ikonia> and thank you for proving you have an excellent grasp of English which now shows no excuses for why you've been unable to grasp the rules and instructions given to you by the operator team
<dolphin-man> So I'm banned for the rest of my natural life?
<ikonia> dolphin-man: so now that I've explained that to you, I suggest you think about either a.) taking a long break from ubuntu-offtopic, b.) finding alternative social chatting channels
<dolphin-man> How long is 'long'?
<dolphin-man> Forever?
<dolphin-man> Months?
<dolphin-man> Years?
<ikonia> no, no set time, but I'd say a good few months to think about how you interact with people and refresh your repuatation
<ikonia> (or find another social channel)
<dolphin-man> I want to appeal this decision
<ikonia> no problem
<dolphin-man> ...directly to Mark Shuttleworth
<ikonia> I'll get another op now to start the appeal process, and you can move to the next step
<dolphin-man> ok
<ikonia> ahh there we go
<ikonia> this is why you can't be taken seriously
<ikonia> and on your "Mark Shuttleworth" note - you're done
<dolphin-man> Sorry, I thought he was the CEO of Canonical which releases ubuntu
<dolphin-man> so I assumed he would be like the Supreme Court
<dolphin-man> or something
<dolphin-man> to where I could appeal
<ikonia> one of the other operators can deal with you
<Tm_T> hi
<dolphin-man> Tm_T, are you Mark Shuttleworth?\
<Tm_T> dolphin-man: Mark doesn't deal with IRC issues directly
<dolphin-man> Can he deal with this indirectly?
<dolphin-man> Is there a number I can call?
<Tm_T> dolphin-man: you can proceed with the appeal process?
<dolphin-man> does the appeal process eventually lead to Mark Shuttleworth? and sure let's proceed
<Tm_T> one step at a time, no shortcuts
<Tm_T> dolphin-man: follow the instructions in the link ubottu will provide
<Tm_T> !appeal > dolphin-man
<ubottu> dolphin-man, please see my private message
 * popey notes Mark isn't the CEO, Jane is. She also doesn't deal with IRC issues.
<ikonia> dolphin-man: what other nicknames did you use the ubuntu channels as before in the past please
<ikonia> dolphin-man: the one I first spoke to
<ikonia> (please)
<dolphin-man> ikonia, I think this was the only nick i have ever used
<dolphin-man> in the ubuntu channels to my knowledge
<ikonia> I know it wasn't
<dolphin-man> what was it?
<dolphin-man> I am not playing dumb
<ikonia> I'm just trying to look it up now, but I thought I'd ask first of all
<ikonia> that's fine, I'll look it up
<Tm_T> popey: not to mention Ubuntu != Canonical, but hey who counts (:
<dolphin-man> ikonia, I may have temporarily changed a nick for a few minutes
<dolphin-man> but never on any on going basis have I used a different nick
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> dolphin-man: how about we make a deal
<ikonia> dolphin-man: I'll remove the ban on you in #ubuntu-offtopic, however there will be no more warnings on language, interacting, trying to be a problem, trying to ruin any ones experience, etc
<ikonia> anything along those lines and you're gone - for a long time ?
<ikonia> acceptable ?
<dolphin-man> Okay that sounds fair
<ikonia> that way you have had fair warning your on your last offer of using the hcannel
<ikonia> ok, I've removed the ban - you've had the rules/policies explained to you multiple times so I'm not going over them again
<ikonia> be aware though, this is your very last chance.
<ikonia> clear ?
<ikonia> understood ?
<dolphin-man> capito
<ikonia> just looking for clear "yes/no" response
<dolphin-man> yes
<ikonia> perfect, excellent
<ikonia> thank you
<dolphin-man> Good thing you said that when you did
<dolphin-man> I was just going to boot windows
<dolphin-man> so i could look for a bookmark
<ikonia> ok - so you know the rules correct ?
<dolphin-man> yes
<ikonia> ok, in that case, good luck
<dolphin-man> I have to boot windows, I will back in a sec
<ikonia> don't need to return here
<dolphin-man> ikonia, would it be okay if I joked and said that I was unbanned due to an appeal directly to Mark Shuttleworth?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> there is no need for that
<ikonia> and it's just a lie
<dolphin-man> :(
<dolphin-man> ikonia,
<dolphin-man> >Just got off the phone with Mark Shuttleworth. My ban has been removed ;)
<dolphin-man> Please, please
<IdleOne> mark has no authority to remove any bans
<ikonia> what part of "no" do you not understand
<dolphin-man> okay
<ikonia> you've just had your ban removed - why are you already trying to cause a problem
<dolphin-man> It would just be a joke
<dolphin-man> but i understand
<ikonia> dolphin-man: as your ban is resolved, can you please /part this channel unless you need something else
<IdleOne> I should rephrase that. Mark can remove a ban if he really wanted to but in 8 years of using ubuntu I have never once seen him remove a ban.
<Flannel> IdleOne: No, the CC can remove a ban.
<dolphin-man> Mark works in mysterious ways, IdleOne
<IdleOne> Flannel: right.
<dolphin-man> I told a joke and then I explained why i was really unbanned
<dolphin-man> I thought that would be okay and it wouldn't be deceptive
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<dolphin-man> hold on
<dolphin-man> booting Ubuntu again
<dolphin-man> I'm back on ubuntu now
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Hi.  We don't care what OS you're using.
<dolphin-man> I care.
<Tm_T> dolphin-man: see you in couple months, now go and behave well
<dolphin-man> but I just told a joke
<IdleOne> dolphin-man: unfortunately your personality is not compatible with the majority of users in #ubuntu-offtopic. You have been given several chances to adjust to our channel culture but appear unable or unwilling to do so. I think it is best if you and #ubuntu-offtopic part ways and agree that we are all better off not interacting with each other.
<dolphin-man> It's not me it's you.
<IdleOne> you're right.
<IdleOne> it is us.
<IdleOne> Have a good life.
<dolphin-man> IdleOne, are you an op in #defocus?
<dolphin-man> IdleOne, I am in #ubuntu-offtopic right now
<dolphin-man> I am not going anywhere.
<IdleOne> I'm not but they have their own channel, #defocus-ops.
<dolphin-man> Someone lent me a znc of their's
<dolphin-man> IdleOne, they randomly banned me from #defocus-ops and then #defocus
<dolphin-man> I literally wasn't doing anything
<dolphin-man> I shut down my client and 10 minutes later I came back to find I was banned
<IdleOne> well we have nothing to do with defocus
<dolphin-man> okay, wait a sec.
<dolphin-man> I am getting something off the Ubuntu website
<dolphin-man> to defend myself
<dolphin-man> sorry
<dolphin-man> was distracted
<dolphin-man> okay, why was I banned
<dolphin-man> from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Hi.  You were banned because of your attitude.
<dolphin-man> what was wrong with my attitude?
<Flannel> dolphin-man: So, just so we're clear on how all of this fits together: You've been banned a few times because of your attitude, you and I even discussed this a few days ago.  Then you get unbanned today, come in here to ask permission to make a joke about being unbanned because of Mark, get told no, and then continue to do so the minute you get into #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dolphin-man> It was dismissed because it was deceptive, but I amended it so that after telling the joke in a vague way I gave the true reason for my unbanning
<Flannel> dolphin-man: No, the way you told it was deceptive.  The way you asked about telling it was complete fiction.
<dolphin-man> it was more vague than deceptive
<dolphin-man> and I disagree with the ban for attitude
<Flannel> dolphin-man: You're more than welcome to disagree, it's still going to stand.
<dolphin-man> You cant establish such a thing within 30 seconds, and I would characterize it as positive
<dolphin-man> because I said hi to my old nemesis in an effort to repair old tensions
<dolphin-man> which I thought would please you guys
<dolphin-man> as it was a sign of change
<dolphin-man> I actually only said hi because I wanted to make it explicitly clear to you guys
<dolphin-man> that I was going to make things different this time
<Flannel> The problem with that "joke", both the way you told it, and the way you asked to tell it, is that it could cause a few issues in the channel.
<Flannel> The biggest is probably that people will feel that you were being let back into the channel when you otherwise shouldn't have been (because of intervention), which makes them suspicious of you.
<Flannel> That's not something you want.
<dolphin-man> I gave the real reason for my unbanning
<dolphin-man> i was explaining the story
<dolphin-man> and midsentence i was banned, Flannel
<dolphin-man> I wasn't even given a chance. I was basically pre-emptively banned
<Flannel> dolphin-man: You weren't pre-emptively banned.  You were banned mid-paragraph.
<dolphin-man> If you want to keep me banned go ahead, but you basically set me up to fail
<dolphin-man> This was done in bad faith on your part
<dolphin-man> Flannel, Yes. I was banned while I was explaining why I was unbanned
<Flannel> dolphin-man: No, you set yourself up to fail.  We even told you not to use that joke, yet you persisted.
<Flannel> dolphin-man: It's best to not even mention the fact that you were unbanned.
<dolphin-man> I said it in a facetious manner as a segue into why i was really unbanned
<dolphin-man> okay granted, Flannel
<Flannel> That's true, you did.
<Flannel> And it was a faux pas on your part, and now you're banned again.
<dolphin-man> What time is it in the UK?
<Flannel> I have no idea.
<Flannel> Evening-ish
<dolphin-man> do you think Mark Shuttleworth is at his office
<Flannel> dolphin-man: it's a saturday, so I doubt it.
<dolphin-man> I dont think I was ever given a real chance here
<dolphin-man> I didnt know that you were going to have a black out over my unbanning
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Luckily, we have a procedure to deal with this sort of issue.
<dolphin-man> lets do it
<Flannel> dolphin-man: If you feel like you've been mistreated, I encourage you to file an appeal with the IRC Council.  It's the best way of getting these things sorted out.
<Flannel> Let me get you the information.
<dolphin-man> okay thanks
<dolphin-man> Can I be allowed back in while my appeal is pending?
<IdleOne> No.
<Flannel> dolphin-man: No, that's not how this operates.
<dolphin-man> I am a wealthy man
<Flannel> dolphin-man: I don't see how that's relevant.
<dolphin-man> What if I make a sizeable 'donation' to Canonical
<dolphin-man> I am an independently wealthy, eccentric industrialist
<Flannel> dolphin-man: So, here's the appeals process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess  We're already at 3, so your next course of action is 4, which is to email ircc-appeals@ubottu.com
<dolphin-man> what is the irc council channel?
<dolphin-man> I dont have an e-mail
<Flannel> dolphin-man: I encourage you to sign up for a free one from one of the many providers out there.
<dolphin-man> that seems like a lot of work when we could just negotiate this between us
<dolphin-man> Let's say I make the donation
<dolphin-man> 'donation'
<dolphin-man> can I be let back in?
<dolphin-man> How much extra for op powers?
<Corey> I think this has gone on long enough.
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Your IRCC appeal is your only recourse.
<dolphin-man> mark shuttleworth wont be pleased to hear this
<dolphin-man> im gonna take a nap
<dolphin-man> then send the email
<dolphin-man> after registering
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Have a nice day.
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Also, since we don't have anything else here, please part this channel to keep it clear for other users, thanks.
<dolphin-man> one more thing
<Flannel> dolphin-man: We have no additional business with you.  Please respect the appeals process.
<dolphin-man> sorry i just have a question about the rules then i will go
<dolphin-man> to clear things up
<Flannel> dolphin-man: In that case, please ask your questions so we can answer them and move on.
<dolphin-man> if
<dolphin-man> a big if
<dolphin-man> if I receive an e-mail from Mark Shuttleworth indicating that he wants to be unbanned
<dolphin-man> and given a new chance
<dolphin-man> will his will be respected?
<dolphin-man> he wants me to be unbanned*
<Flannel> dolphin-man: There's a process to be followed, he will have to follow that process, just like anyone else.
<dolphin-man> He owns canonical though
<Flannel> dolphin-man: Canonical is not Ubuntu.
<dolphin-man> Ubuntu is a big part of Canonical
<dolphin-man> he should be able to veto
<dolphin-man> Listen, someone here said that mark could in theory overturn a ban
<dolphin-man> I will get that e-mail
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-01
<gimmenick> hi, i got a shady msg from one person in #ubuntu - should i paste the message here?
<gimmenick> hello?
<Flannel> gimmenick: Go ahead and tell me in a query
<Flannel> gimmenick: If that's it, feel free to part this channel. No need for you to stick around while we investigate. Thanks.
<gimmenick> Flannel: oh, sorry, i simply forgot :) - it's late
<Flannel> gimmenick: No worries, just a reminder.
<hanasaki> spammer report refur1975: **** your self rude pig
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (merdam)
<bazhang> install.sh for a chat program?
<bazhang> sounds like a rootkit waiting to happen
<bazhang> * [republican_devil] (~g@pool-108-47-76-56.lsanca.fios.verizon.net): purple
<bazhang> five lines of commentary per zero lines of actual help
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu republican_devil republican_devil> ya garboon republican_devil> are u retarded? <republican_devil> I am making myself overlord <republican_devil> and worlds guna not be run by dumb anymore <republican_devil> mr adnerson
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (darksouls)
<ikonia> sorry Myrtti didn't see you active
<Myrtti> thasfine
<barbie> ops
<barbie> where is the fun?
<barbie> no fun
<ikonia> sorry, what's up ?
<Jordan_U> barbie: Do you understand that #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support discussion?
<barbie> yes, sorry but it pissed m out
<Jordan_U> barbie: I don't understand what your last comment means.
<barbie> when i try to get some help from the brave community it shouts me out
<barbie> jordan, sorry for that
<barbie> i have an issue
<barbie> i want to get at least some you know advices
<barbie> and averyone is out
<Jordan_U> barbie: OK. If the issue is an Ubuntu support question, then feel free to ask about it in #ubuntu. Otherwise please find a different channel/venue for discussion. #ubuntu-offtopic might be a good fit.
<barbie> did it
<barbie> for months
<barbie> i was a student in sweden with an old hp laptop
<barbie> waiting and waiting
<barbie> updatees and updates
<barbie> and nothing happened
<barbie> so i decided to try the irc
<barbie> but i suppose i was too harsh
<barbie> :)
<barbie> was i?
<Jordan_U> barbie: I don't really understand what any of what you said has to do with the discussion at hand. If you understand now that #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support, and agree to not make offtopic comments in #ubuntu, then I'm happy and we're done here. Do you understand and agree?
<barbie> sorry for that
<barbie> just forget ir
<barbie> it
<barbie> i will not do any trouble around but question is not answered
<barbie> bye
<barbie> kiss
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-25
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu dragos was again there to start something
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<kcj> May want to pay attention to #ubuntu-offtopic. Spidey senses, tingling and whatnot.
<bazhang> <Krando> How can I use Ubuntu?
<bazhang> serious known issue
<bazhang> aka maro marano
<ubottu> Krando called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> bazhang: your troll detector is working excellent
<ubottu> Krando called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> problem solved!
<bazhang> k1l_, that, and banning him thrice in two days
<IdleOne> k1l_: is THE BEST HELPER :)
 * phunyguy takes the beer away from IdleOne
<genii> bazhang: Were they doing that before,  putting !ops before anything they asked?
<phunyguy> tee many martoonies
<IdleOne> think yoo ossifer
<bazhang> yano got into it! w00t
<yano> hm?
<IdleOne>  ops and staff for one troll
<bazhang> tabfail, but in it!
<IdleOne> 4
<IdleOne> almost seems like we care
<bazhang> genii, mostly super creepy PM ing then onjoin stalking
<genii> Hm.
<DJones> Given the last quit in #f k1l_ Maybe set the ban for about 120 years
<IdleOne> I've set a couple bans for 10000 days
<k1l_> some deserve a lifetime internet ban, tbh
<bazhang> stardate bans
<k1l_> but that is out of the sope of this team, i think :)
<DJones> Yeah, but no need to mention ops names in the contect of lifetime bans :)
<marvin-hh> ikonia banned me apparently without any discussion.
<marvin-hh> I already explained that I don't want to spend time discussing anything with ikonia.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, thats not the case
<bazhang> ikoni a was not the one to ban you
<marvin-hh> bazhang: I have seen him/her ban me from at least one of the channels.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, I am referring to #ubuntu
<marvin-hh> bazhang: as such, it is most definitely true. It might be that for #ubuntu it was someone else.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, I PMd you earlier without any response
<bazhang> marvin-hh, did you wish to resolve any of your outstanding bans?
<marvin-hh> bazhang: I have not received anything. As you might be well aware of, my complete system was broken after an upgrade.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: the list of issues I encountered was virtually endless.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: I now have a reduced setup working.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, as such, this channel is to resolve existing channel quiets/bans and related; did you wish to address those, as you are here now
<marvin-hh> bazhang: sure
<marvin-hh> bazhang: what are you waiting for?
<bazhang> marvin-hh, you understand the reason for #ubuntu and other support only channels; that they are very busy and as such, #ubuntu-offtopic (as well as other flavor-offtopic) channels exist for non support
<marvin-hh> bazhang: the problem seems to originate from the fact that I believe the apt-get question falls under support, and you apparently don't.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: perhaps #ubuntu-devel is a better platform for that discussion or just e-mailing the author of apt-get directly.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, could be
<marvin-hh> bazhang: anyway, I would like to hear from you that the apt-get question most definitely does not fall under support and where it does fall.
<bazhang> that would be a debain dev
<marvin-hh> bazhang: ok, in the world where I operate distributors are responsible for what they distribute. Apparently, you don't consider that to be the case for even core packages in Ubuntu. That's news for me.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, I think the level of precision you are seeking makes your issue/question more of a mailing list type issue, and not something a live IRC channel sees often, if ever
<marvin-hh> bazhang: the scope of this 'support' via IRC seems to be vanishingly small then.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: in #debian, years ago these kinds of discussions and deep technical debugging sessions were normal.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, a great deal of patience is required on IRC
<bazhang> "years ago" indeed
<marvin-hh> bazhang: it starts to look like a first line support channel where there is no second or third line to escalate issues to.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: alternatively, a tool for marketing.
<marvin-hh> You do advertise #ubuntu as a place to get help.
<marvin-hh> You don't advertise it as a place to get help for the simplest of problems.
<marvin-hh> Misrepresentation.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, I think the level of expertise, timeliness etc from volunteers is not what you are looking for
<marvin-hh> I don't like people or organisations who do that.
<bazhang> so be it
<marvin-hh> bazhang: is there a description somewhere of where #ubuntu stops with 'support'? I seem to be having a quite clear image of it now.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, you have made up your mind. I dare not try to sway you.
<marvin-hh> The way you phrase it is also a bit like 'the first try is free' from drug dealers.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, I have tried , in good faith, to help you now
<marvin-hh> Additionally, it seems that too deep discussions between two parties in #ubuntu are being killed because they might be a threat to the business model of Canonical.
<bazhang> who knows
<bazhang> marvin-hh, you should get in touch with the apt-get maintainer/mailing lists for the precision you seek in answers/support
<marvin-hh> bazhang: yes, and I suppose I should less often ask anything in #ubuntu, indeed, because the required expertise is either not there or there is no willingness to help with complex issues or because I can do it faster myself.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: did #debian also change in this way?
<bazhang> plus the fact that you are still banned there
<bazhang> marvin-hh, no idea, #debian has their own mods/ops/what have you
<bazhang> marvin-hh, I have some pressing issues to attend to, so please exit the channel as our discussion is at an end
<marvin-hh> bazhang: I am still banned.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, correct
<marvin-hh> bazhang: why would that be?
<bazhang> marvin-hh, your behavior is/was not acceptable in the channel
<marvin-hh> bazhang: did I discover your little scheme?
<marvin-hh> bazhang: what bahaviour would that be?
<marvin-hh> bazhang: I merely pointed out to everyone who replied that they are not able of answering a simple query.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, the very over aggressive/ accusatory one of now
<marvin-hh> bazhang: all of that is factually correct.
<bazhang> +ly
<marvin-hh> bazhang: I am not threatening to do them any harm.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: as such, your claims are false.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, nonetheless, the bans remain
<marvin-hh> bazhang: nonetheless, you are incapable of arguing your point and just decide that you are the Great Leader Of the Ubuntus.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: that sort of thing must give you a great sense of pride.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: I bet you tell that to all the ladies about how you rule from your basement.
<bazhang> marvin-hh, please dont idle here, the bans stand, and our discussion is at an end
<marvin-hh> bazhang: there is no interest for me to lift my finger to leave.
<bazhang> ooookay
<marvin-hh> bazhang: just like the Jews didn't leave; they were just slaughtered, just like you are going to do with me.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: you are just abusing power.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: you lack the arguments, so you just do.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: like a nazi.
<marvin-hh> bazhang: Might makes right.
<marvin-hh> I already know what your next move is.
<marvin-hh> You will let someone else kick me out of here.
<bazhang> please exit the channel, thanks.
<marvin-hh> That's never going to happen voluntarily.
<IdleOne> Welcome to my world.
<bazhang> how so
<IdleOne> I rule it with an iron boot
<ikonia> sorry after racist comments on jews/nazi - which he has made multiple times I'd like to suggest he be put on a ban across the name space with zero discussion
<ikonia> I am fed up of seeing him make jew/nazi comments as a response to every discussion
<ikonia> and I do not wish to see any more discussion or negotiation with him
<bazhang> he wants ubuntu to be removed from freenode
<ikonia> let him deal with that
<ikonia> I don't want to see him in any of the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> nor do I wish to see him being in a position to discuss this any more
<ikonia> enough with this guy
<Pricey> bazhang: Is he active elsewhere?
<ikonia> he's been active in a few non-ubuntu channels
<ikonia> he appears to be removed and banned now from all ubuntu channels he's used in the past
<bazhang> Pricey, #ubuntu-devel , #debain , ##linux , ##hardware , last I checked
<Pricey> bazhang: Now?
<ikonia> he's gone and banned from #ubuntu-devel now
<bazhang> his level of badness may have changed that
<ikonia> ##linux ##hardware ##security
<valorie> thank you for banning that person
<valorie> he was Not Fun in any way
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-26
<Flannel> I just want to point out that marvin-hh's ban in #ubuntu is not about the content of his questions at all.  But the manner in which he goes about asking/interacting.
<ikonia> Flannel: to be honest "he" is a problem, his questions, the way he asks them/demands gratification, his racist comments, he is the problem and has been for a while, it's tedious, he knows what he's doing and I don't see why we should entertain it any longer
<Flannel> ikonia: I know he's a problem, I just also know that the discussion in here earlier started out focusing on his question and not the actual problem (and then quickly was sidetracked elsewhere), so I just wanted to clear it up.
<ikonia> to be honest his question isn't even real
<ikonia> it's just an attempt to provoke a rant
<Flannel> I have no idea if it is or isn't, nor does it matter.
<ikonia> is apt broken ? no,
<ikonia> could it have better wording around an obscure remove situation, yes
<ikonia> but no, he wants to rant about how bad it is and how ubuntu should fix apt despite it coming downstream from debian then from upstream
<ikonia> it's just bull and it needs to stop
<ikonia> we tollerate this utter junk and time wasting way to much
<Flannel> ikonia: You can probably stop ranting about it here than.
<Flannel> :)
<genii> @comment 63777 Spamming their own name in reverse
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 63778 Spamming. Same user that was removed in 63777 returning.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (noud_is_nol spamming)
<genii> At least he's marginally on-topic, just using the Enter key too much....
<genii> Why was !enter deleted?
<IdleOne> !enter
<IdleOne> because it was deemed rude or something
<genii> Hm.
<Unit193> IdleOne: How much nicer is it when it ticks people off and they go "Keep yer crap on one dang line."?
<IdleOne> Unit193: I don't disagree
<IdleOne> also, KEEP YOUR CRAP TO YOURSELF!
<IdleOne> :P
<genii> Hehe
<bazhang_> !poll
<bazhang_> rly?
<bazhang> <Puppy> Package dkms is not installed.
<bazhang> thats odd
<k1l> that sounds like a messed up system anyway
<genii> Needs headers
<bazhang> he just seems to be doing everything the windows way
<genii> I'll just be over here pounding my face off the wall to relieve the pain
<bazhang> if he cannot find something in additional drivers, I wonder if the direct dl from amd site will help
<bazhang> hehe
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Technoid harassing about russian users on german language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> brontosaurausex called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-27
<teward> not sure if anyone else has reported random insulting PMs from dragblax in channel, but thought I'd give the #ubuntu ops a heads up on it.  (in case anyone else complains about it)
<ubottu> nmbvnm called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> I'm not to crazy about that nick either
<IdleOne> dragblax :/
<IdleOne> too*
<k1l> <Joe_knock> cfhowlett: I was following on from someone mentioning they have Fedora on their Macbook...
<k1l> how could that possibly be offtopic in #ubuntu?
<k1l_> <XepoofBNC> I only offer tech support for people that have 1 year of terminal use
<k1l_> that is not the best attitude for a beginners channel like #ubuntu
<hggdh> indeed
<bazhang> <expunge> MarkyMan_: /usr/bin/fixproblem
<genii> @comment 63789 Raging against technology, offtopic, warned twice.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> gatis: repent or die!
<genii> bazhang: What, in PM?
<bazhang> genii, network wide
<bazhang> he trolls the entire network with that
<genii> Ah, OK
<bazhang> #ubuntu being the last remaining major chan without a +b
<genii> I just booted him, no +b yet. But will if he persists
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Zodiak again dropping that weburl rigth before quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-28
<DJones> bazhang: Actually, there is a +b on gatis in #ubuntu ban number 63698
<DJones> Looks like his ip had changed since the ban was set
<DJones> That was set as +b for 7 days on 22/8/14
<bazhang> DJones, thanks for the info
<DJones> I had seen him in the channel since with the new ip, but as he wasn't causing an issue at the time, I'd let it go
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (fork-bomb from mq|chromebook)
<k1l_> wow, a 9.10. that is the highscore for the last months, iirc
<k1l_> doesnt mint link in their irc programs to their channel?
<IdleOne> probably not
<IdleOne> it didn't used to. I don't know if they fixed it
<k1l_> well, it would help their community if their users get directed to their channels in the first place, imho
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing
<ikonia> he's just been told to go away from the  mint channels and use #winehq on freenode
<ikonia> he basically said he's trick the ubuntu channel as there are more people
<ikonia> and timeviruus has just joined in now
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-29
<k1l> ok, just tested a fresh linuxmint. hexchat connects automatic to spotchat and the mint channels there. so every mint user comming to #ubuntu does this on purpose
<bazhang> nice , thanks for doing that k1l
<ikonia> they often discuss it in the mint channel
<ikonia> the mint channels are very poor
<ikonia> they are trying to have an ubuntu style "support" / "non-support" channel
<ikonia> and trying really hard to have a friendly channel policy
<ikonia> the issue is there is a.) almost no-one in there b.) the people in there are very weak, and you can't tell them they are wrong as that's not friendly
<ikonia> so the support quality in there as the norm is pretty poor
<ikonia> so you often see people ask in #linuxmint-help, get no/poor response, then ask in #linuxmint-chat get told either the same or "linux mint support is poor so try #ubuntu"
<ikonia> or they rage and say "this is why mint support sucks, I'll try #ubuntu as mint is based on ubuntu"
<ikonia> I've been watching it for a few weeks now to get an idea of how many are deciding to use #ubuntu and how many are pushed/suggested
<k1l> well, i dont want to judge about their standard of support. but if they push the users to get help in #ubuntu or the user come to #ubuntu because they dont feel helped in their channels i dont think that is going to help them build a solid community
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> it's a very small group
<ikonia> (from an IRC point of view)
<ikonia> their forums seem to be more active, but not great either
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (bonzi)
<ubottu> bonzi called the ops in #ubuntu (Beldar)
<bazhang> *!*@mysterious.mikoto-ura.be  <---- meepsheep again
<io> ahh. I should just make the ban infinite in that case
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Lawiet said: Ubottu: my english is not very good and the spanish chanel there isnt people
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-30
<Zyuranger> !ops
<Zyuranger> bazhang wuzz up
<Zyuranger> elky baby girl wats yo
<Zyuranger> up
<HFSPLUS> ekly baby girl
<IdleOne> HFSPLUS: Can I help you?
<HFSPLUS> IdleOne, yes
<HFSPLUS> IdleOne, unless ye repent you will perish and burn in hell(Luke 13:3)
<IdleOne> Alright, I promise to God before you and all the others here as witnesses that I will repent
<IdleOne> anything else?
<HFSPLUS> IdleOne, your full of ****
<IdleOne> Now now. You know God would notbe happy with you using that sort of language
<IdleOne> I mean, if you truly walk in the light of the Lord you know that his path does not allow for such abuse towards your fellow man
<IdleOne> Are you a true follower of the path?
<IdleOne> Mission completed successfully.
<svetlana``> !ops yoda_ is ranting about nonsense at #ubuntu; must be lack of sleep or something wrong with head
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, svetlana`` said: !ops yoda_ is ranting about nonsense at #ubuntu; must be lack of sleep or something wrong with head
<bazhang> ur nt hlpn rw
<bazhang> was that ops call by the staffer? or someone spoofing them
<rww> the staffer
<rww> my word, #ubuntu is doing a spectacularly bad job at this question
<rww> so far we've had "go to ##windows", "use dd" (with no specifics), "man dd" (with no specifics), recommendations for Windows software to create an Ubuntu USB stick...
<rww> and the only people actually answering correctly are 1) me on Gentoo, and 2) someone with an archlinux cloak
<bazhang> use windd!
<rww> sigh, apparently I'm invisible today. time for bed.
<bazhang> live to rage another day
<rww> quite
<svetlana``> Hi! Server edition isn't supported at #ubuntu entirely, or only when people already asked there?
<bazhang> crossposting is the issue
<svetlana``> just so that I ask my own questions in the right place later on :p
<svetlana``> ahh, so it's sorta supported in both as long as they dont crosspost -- thanks :)
<jacob___> HI, got banned/silenced whatever by "ikonia"
<bazhang> jacob___, yes
<jacob___> I was trying to help someone who, wasnt trolling at all,..,
<jacob___> you can check logs
<jacob___> he said i cant help him because he crossposted or something
<bazhang> jacob___, your commentary about 'ignore' and lawyering
<jacob___> well, i thought he was just a troll,.., because he kept cutting into our conversation
<bazhang> jacob___, well he was not
<jacob___> to me it felt like it,..,i had no oppertunity to answer the guy
<jacob___> might have overreacted with ignore, as i didnt want to talk to him
<jacob___> ikonia that is
<jacob___> h
<rww> !screenshot =~ s/$/ and link the created page here./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> you'd think that wouldn't be necessary, but...
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-31
<rww> i think i will somehow make a list of LoCo channels referenced by factoids and figure out how many people are in each one
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Nero_ keeps hilighting me
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-24
<ubottu> ObrienDave called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (pigtaileds unsolicited PMs)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (pigtaileds)
<ubottu> kadiro called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> on himself
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Apteryx said: ubottu: I'm pretty sure nomodeset is already on, I think the AMD driver would crash if it wasn't
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> the newest !winusb trigger in #ubuntu has a failing link towards the winusb page
<lotuspsychje> just reporting this
<Pici> having some weird connectivity problems with ubottu.com
<genii> Anyone investigating?
<Pici> me?
<Pici> Looks like it resolved itself right as I was putting a ticket in.
<Pici> http://status.linode.com/incidents/6b2tw2mwk2cj <- DoS attack on the datacenter ubottu lives in
<genii> I'm wondering if it's a coincidence that willcooke leaves, ubottu disconnects, willcooke reconnects, ubotto returns
<genii> Hm
<Pici> Oddly enough, the Linode I'm on right now is also in the Newark datacenter, and it didn't have any problems.
<phunyguy> Linode </3
<Pici> bazhang: btw, I saw ESR speak yesterday, he said he still uses Ubuntu
<popey> haha, willcooke leaving and arriving is a function of terrible wifi in the canonical office
<phunyguy> [06:51:27] <-- popey (~alan@ubuntu/member/popey) has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<phunyguy> :P
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-25
<bazhang> Pici, thats awesome
<bazhang> it was xubuntu a while ago
<bazhang> I was surprised he needed any kind of assistance with linux
<Pici> he said he uses i3 for his DE
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> we never gave him good support on xfce!!1
<Unit193> i3? DE?
<Pici> Unit193: I suppose I should have said wm instead of de, but i3 is a tiling window manager
<Pici> k
<bazhang> panv has some language /impulse control issues
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-26
<ubottu> samthewildone called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (pettypierx)
<bazhang> today is 'I waited five seconds it's dead' day
<Unit193> Isn't that every day?
<bazhang> the default is 10s
<bazhang> xda? is that some android thing
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I think it's a forum that helps people root their phones (among other things probably).
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> is this the 'but I use ubuntu so help me fix my bmw'
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> huzzah
<bazhang> klined
<bazhang> @random newstuff emacs
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> what!
<Pici> @random vim emacs
<ubottu> emacs
<Pici> terrible
<bazhang> chu has hacked the bot
<Pici> clearly
<jpds> ubottu: http://www.manuelmagic.me/geek/texteditors/
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<Pici> hm
<Pici> I guess unicode/utf-8 isn't working here properly
<k1l_> bazhang got issues with his underwear
 * genii twitches
<bazhang> icesword amirite
<phunyguy> he has been in u-offtopic all morning
<phunyguy> should he be banned?
<phunyguy> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> phunyguy, has he behaved?
<genii> Marginally
<phunyguy> bazhang: from what I can see, I guess.... Just wasn't sure if it was one of /those/ perma ban folks.
<bazhang> afaik we have to catch them doing something, ie pre=emptive is a no no
<bazhang> heh
<phunyguy> evading, etc
<ikonia> just can him
<bazhang> he has so many proxies etc
<ikonia> he's a known tool
<bazhang> might as well try banning cholby
<phunyguy> ^
<shdefhsdfh> why am I +b
<shdefhsdfh> >install gentoo
<shdefhsdfh> Jesus christ that's annoying.
<shdefhsdfh> Can I get a -b?
<shdefhsdfh> >install gentoo
<shdefhsdfh> Sorry about that. It's a bug in the IRC client I'm working on
<Pici> Get the bug fixed, and we'll remove the bam.
<Pici> *ban
<shdefhsdfh> Pici: I'm trying to.
<Pici> #ubuntu is not for testing clients, use ##test or something
<shdefhsdfh> It seems like it might be stuck in an atomic array
<shdefhsdfh> I'm not testing my client.
<Pici> Thats what you just said
<shdefhsdfh> I'm actively using it and It seems like I have a bug not clearing the que completely
<shdefhsdfh> can I get -b?
<shdefhsdfh> I'm going to just restart my client.
<Pici> no
<shdefhsdfh> why?>
<shdefhsdfh> >install gentoo
<shdefhsdfh> gah
<Pici> It seems rather obvious from this side of the screen.
<shdefhsdfh> Because of a bug in my IRC client?
<Pici> Indeed.
<shdefhsdfh> I'm restarting it.
<Pici> Plus you weren't making any other contributions in there anyway
<shdefhsdfh> It's currently running in eclipse's debug mode.
<shdefhsdfh> I had just joined.
<Pici> through freenode webchat, right.
<shdefhsdfh> Pici: I'm designing my client to prevent data harvesting.
<shdefhsdfh> as it stands I've set the default client mimic to qwebirc
<shdefhsdfh> Tor tunneling is also in the works.
<Pici> Thats nice, anyway, the ban stands right now.
<shdefhsdfh> why?
<shdefhsdfh> because of a bug?
<Pici> I've made myself clear already. I'm not going to continue to repeat myself.
<shdefhsdfh> You said you banned me because of the bug in my irc client before I could say anything in the channel
<shdefhsdfh> I don't understand how that's logical or fair. I have the bug under control now by setting the message ">install gentoo"'s index in the atomic array to the maximum size of int.
<shdefhsdfh> It will be quite some time before it sends it again.
<ikonia> > /remove shdefhsdfh && /mode +b
<ikonia> oops, my clients got a bug too,
<shdefhsdfh> Don't exactly see how that's fair.
<shdefhsdfh> ikonia: You can choose to believe me or not. The truth is the truth m8.
<ikonia> > /remove shdefhsdfh && /mode +b
<ikonia> my freenode web client, appears to have that bug too
<ikonia> I'll report it to freenode
<shdefhsdfh> ikonia: ....
<ikonia> > /remove shdefhsdfh && /mode +b
<ikonia> it's still doing it in mine
<ikonia> how did you fix it in your client ?
<shdefhsdfh> ikonia: my custom client (mimic) is wrote in Java and running in eclipse with the java debug by wire debugger attacted.
<shdefhsdfh> I can modify properties of objects in memory on the fly.
<ikonia> it's funny how you appear to be using freenode brwoser client
<shdefhsdfh> ikonia: The whole idea of mimic is to prevent others from knowing what I'm really using.
<ikonia> the whole idea of a dicussion is to tell the truth
<shdefhsdfh> ikonia: believe me or not I'm not lying.
<ikonia> and I think thats where we are failing here so lets stop wasting time
<ikonia> please leave or you'll be remove
<ikonia> removed
<shdefhsdfh> ikonia: I like my privacy unlike you.
<shdefhsdfh> I even use LibreJS
<hggdh> heh
<genii> Well, that backscroll was somewhat entertaining
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-27
<chu> bazhang: :)
<bazhang> * [skiddie] (~p0150n@117.241.54.73): P0150n Op3r470r
<bazhang> this guy is very bad news
<bazhang> * [PanV] (~PanV@ppp-2-87-18-0.home.otenet.gr): Pan V
<bazhang> ditto
<genii> Can anyone enlighten me why takesuter seems to be an OT pariah?
<phunyguy> genii: I think I have encountered this person before.  The one I am thinking of believes in nonsense conspiracy theories, and tries to lure folks into arguments about it.
<genii> Ah, OK. If it's the one I'm thinking of then, he "accidentally" broadcast some PM before with nonsense and then said "sorry, off my meds" or similar
<Pici> "It says some stuff
<popey> 16:59 <takesuter> do you think that black man who killed two white reporters was racist.
<popey> just got that in pm
 * Pici sighs
<jpds> phunyguy: http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3785
<phunyguy> jpds: LOL
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, Guest51176 said: ubottu: the issue is with xfce not with mint
<phunyguy> Short leash on this likelyciller guy in u-ot
<phunyguy> see 67943
<IdleOne> he's pm'ing me a racist joke about a black man killing two reporters...waiting for the punch line
<phunyguy> same person as before
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-28
<bazhang> <Anastasius> Oh, not that hellhole.
<bazhang> fun fun fun in the sun
<phunyguy> starting to wonder how many proxies these trolls have.  I mean this guy quit, came back with same nick in like 7 seconds... different IP.
<ubottu> infiniteNOP called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> 'run the file in the iso'
<bazhang> uhhuh
<bazhang> it just gets better
<bazhang> install ./sh from grub2win on extracted iso to ntfs
<ikonia> how is any of this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> davel claims it is
<bazhang> never heard of an y such install /sh before now
<ikonia> there isn't
<bazhang> Guest33135> Do not give me that
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-29
<GadgetGeek> I need to speak to a +f op on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> GadgetGeek: How can we help you?
<GadgetGeek> are you +f in chanserv
<Flannel> GadgetGeek: Lets ignore that for the time being.  How can we help you?
<GadgetGeek> you can't
 * GadgetGeek demands to be made an op
<GadgetGeek> you cannot do that without +f
<GadgetGeek> joking
<GadgetGeek> bye
<Unit193> GadgetGeek: Same answer as in ##networking, no.
<ANTILGBT> I ask that all freenode Admins and all Channel ops ban all LGBT supporters on site
<Unit193> HFS!  You're back!  Hello!
<ANTILGBT> yes im back
<ANTILGBT> but now i ask that people not support LGBT
<ANTILGBT> its disgusting
<ANTILGBT> i mean bruce jenner? WTF
<Unit193> Shuuush, I'm watching TV now.  Also have to get up early, let me sleeeeeep!
<ANTILGBT> I URGE EVERYONE TO SUPPORT THE DEATH PENALTY FOR HOMOSEXUALS DO AS WHAT GOD COMMANDS!
<tonyyarusso> Don't need any o' that...
<Unit193> Danke, tonyyarusso.
<phunyguy> yeah because God can't do the "job" by himself, idiots like that need to step in and play God.
<tonyyarusso> phunyguy: No, you don't understand - God is doing it *wrong*!  We must stop him!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-30
<bazhang> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bazhang> now that systemd has su, should that be amended ^
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> * [p[i]] (b2a2d820@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.178.162.216.32): [www.kiwiirc.com] [.]
<jpds> Yeah, they were random
<k1l_> its a leaseweb server ip. so its one of our classic trolls using that proxy.
<Unit193> ilbeIkyr in #u
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-29
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (agazed)
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> backspace and enter are too close to each other
<ikonia> why is ircsomebot in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> it looks like an official kubuntu bot
<ikonia> ahh sorry, it is kubuntu, not ubunut, my mistake
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (antipsychiatry spam on dm)
<k1l> muting that troll doesnt work. he will start to pm spam then
<dax> indeedy
<dax> yay kiwiirc ._.
 * SonikkuAmerica sighs
<SonikkuAmerica> More Kiwi abuse
<k1l> muted tdiesel now for his fake support nonsense and rejoin stuff and told him to come here if he wants that removed.
<genii> Pici: Heh,  "open-source projects.. mostly."
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, clivejo said: !testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<SonikkuAmerica> Seems to be an updated list, can we confirm?
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, confirmed... I love logistics
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-30
<mcphail> Hi - you may want to check out the /topic spam in #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> pitti called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (dholbach needs a hug)
<ubottu> In ubottu, joelio said: this is becoming a common theme
<SonikkuAmerica> eh?
<k1l_> i guess he is talking about tdiesel
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-31
<SonikkuAmerica> Greetings, fellow operators :)
<Pici> sigh
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<Pici> 10:52:04 <Yiota> i should have specified, i'm on osx
<SonikkuAmerica> Pici - you should've sent him to #ubuntu-osx :)
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<dax> Pici: ^ how am i supposed to train SonikkuAmerica in writing hilarious bantracker comments without a bot account :(
<Pici> SonikkuAmerica: try now
<Pici> you should be able to use the bantracker and add factoids
<Pici> now
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SonikkuAmerica> @btlogin
<SonikkuAmerica> All set
<Pici> woo
<SonikkuAmerica> !SonikkuAmerica is <reply> No, his name is not Jessica.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Yay
<seednode> It isn't?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol no
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubuntu-mate
<seednode> I should probably learn how to use the bot at some point
<SonikkuAmerica> You should!
<SonikkuAmerica> @random trainForOperators bingeWatchYT
<ubottu> bingeWatchYT
<SonikkuAmerica> The bot knows what's up
<k1l_> <ilhami> does Ubuntu have a social channel?
<k1l_> really?
<dax> isn't he banned from it or something
<k1l_> he was banned from a lot of channels
<k1l_> according to 66188 he should still be banned there
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-01
<dax> !gender > M144
<genii> dax: I'm beginning to suspect you might be evil.
<Jeffery> I think ubuntu one just got hacked I just got 25 password reset emails
<Jeffery> how can I find out who requested the password resets
<genii> isd-support@canonical.com for Ubuntu One support
<k1l> Jeffery: if that is all please leave this channel since its a team channel. thanks
<Jeffery> ?
<Jeffery> my question was never answered
<k1l> it was answered.
<Jeffery> when
<k1l> now leave please. thanks
<Jeffery> how
<Jeffery> where
<k1l> scroll up
<Pici> 16:34:40 <genii> isd-support@canonical.com for Ubuntu One support
<Jeffery> a stupid email address?
<Jeffery> like im gonna bother
<Jeffery> w.e
<dax> charming
<k1l> yep.
<Jeffery> seriously your gonna be a fucking dick
<Jeffery> cock sucking fag
<Jeffery> burn in hell
 * dax raises an eyebrow
<Jeffery> your threats show your true nature
<Jeffery> and are empty
<wxl> that's one way to get things done
<dax> that's probably not going to improve anything. you might want to come back later.
<Jeffery> I just bought ubuntutouch.org im gonna shit post all over it
<k1l> Jeffery: ok. now leave and find other non ubuntu channels where they like your attitude. the ubuntu channels dont
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jeffery> lol
<Jeffery> you fucked with the wrong guy
<SonikkuAmerica> Jeffery: Please /part the channel now.
<Jeffery> I have more respect for redhat
<dax> Jeffery: okay. Considering that Canonical own the trademark on Ubuntu and not us, I'm not sure why you think we'd care
<Jeffery> and fedora
<dax> #ubuntu-ops runs #ubuntu and other core Ubuntu IRC channels. we care not one whit about your off-IRC activities
<Jeffery> ubuntu is full of fags anyways
<dax> anything constructive you'd like to say, or are you done for today?
<Jeffery> one whit
<Jeffery> not even proper grammer
 * wxl smirks
<dax> wxl: quite
 * wxl shakes all the cigarettes out of ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> @btlogin
<Jeffery> deleting my ubuntu one account and everything related to ubuntu
<Jeffery> it got trashed anyways
<wxl> Jeffery: great. so is there anything else you need?
<Jeffery> from now on sticking to fedora based distros
<dax> I'm sure you will be missed. If you don't have anything related to Ubuntu IRC, please /part the channel.
<Jeffery> you all can suck each others dicks in this circle jerk you have in here
<wxl> Jeffery: ok, we'll get right on that. have a nice day.
<dax> @mark #ubuntu-ops Jeffery
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SonikkuAmerica> So, on that note, how are we all? :P
<dax> bored
<seednode> Pretty good, really; eating orange chicken, testing backups, and about to work on documentation
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm playing League, but you shouldn't play with me till I get off low-priority queue :(
 * wxl is vascillating between more caffeine and a nap
<SonikkuAmerica> 20 minute wait, just because Compiz won't play nice with Wine's DirectX renderer :P
<dax> @random caffeine nap
<ubottu> caffeine
<dax> wxl: there you go ^
<wxl> aw fooey
<wxl> a nap sounded good, too.
<seednode> I'm all out of caffeine, but pretty sure the chicken has enough sugar on it to keep me running
<dax> SonikkuAmerica: install Windows 10, problem solved
<wxl> dax: well, ONE problem solved. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> dax: My VM got lost in a reinstall of Ubuntu, coincidentally doing that now :P
<SonikkuAmerica> but I'm gonna have to call MS to reactivate it, because it was an OEM key :P
<SonikkuAmerica> No comment on your previous mark?
<dax> i figure it's fairly self-evident
<SonikkuAmerica> looking at the backlog, I'd guess so :P
<genii> Heh, checked the ping from here and just read the backscroll now.
<genii> Heh, whois for ubuntutouch.org admin email: crazyjeff17@hotmail.com
<seednode> He can certainly pick an adjective
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-02
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> Anyone up?
<dax> hi
<Unit193> Cool, tschau.
<dax> +r time i thinks
<SonikkuAmerica> eh?
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> pitti called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (racism)
<ubottu> racism called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (penis)
<ubottu> dholbach called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<grumble> just so you know, i temporarily +t'd -devel because of this 'racism' person changing its topic
<k1l> grumble: he is doing that since days in big channels with no +t
<grumble> i'm aware
<grumble> but thanks :)
<k1l> ok :)
<pavlushka> can I have an Ubuntu cloak? please
<Flannel> pavlushka: see -irc
<pavlushka> sure, noticed that :)
<pavlushka> Flannel: thanks, :)
<Flannel> pavlushka: Congratulations on your membership
<pavlushka> Flannel: thank you :)
<pavlushka> See ya then :), Good day every one.
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SonikkuAmerica> !-distribution
<ubottu> distribution is <alias> distributions - added by Pici on 2007-12-17 15:39:40
<SonikkuAmerica> !-distributions
<ubottu> distributions aliases: suse, redhat, mandriva, gentoo, archlinux, fedora, distros, novell, slackware, mepis, distro, distribution - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 20:46:43
<SonikkuAmerica> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<SonikkuAmerica> !no distributions is <reply> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ubottu> I'll remember that SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> First factoid edit evar :P
<SonikkuAmerica> !manjaro is <alias> distributions
<ubottu> I'll remember that, SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> I would add SliTaz, but that would be more of a joke :P
<k1l> so mr. robot is the new 3d-cube that brings a bunch of people to use linux? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<genii> dax: Does the freenode registration system actually do something like recognize disposable emails and not bother sending confirmations to them?
<dax> genii: gives an error message when you try to issue a REGISTER command with one
<dax> and it's specifically because of password reset -ability
<dax> the number of times i've had people lose accounts because they used some stupid throwaway provider before we noticed and blocked it...
<genii> Thanks for the enlightenment :)
<Pici> gotta reboot ubottu, will only be down for a few minutes.
<seednode> nooo
<dax> THE SKY IS FALLING
<dax> quick ban everyone you dislike so there's no BT record
<Unit193> Drone` would know.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sausage pizza and Buffalo wings
<k1l_> i take both
<dax> would you like fries with that
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol, meant for #u-o, what a fail :P
<SonikkuAmerica> But what the heck, I'm an operator now :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I modded !distributions to include Arch and Manjaro, hope you don't mind :)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-03
<bazhang> craptalk is around
<bazhang> (~873201hd8@ip-178-201-30-84.hsi08.unitymediagroup.de lost of join nonsnes and quit
<bazhang> sigyn gotem
<bazhang> its the buehler issue
<bazhang> anyone? bump! hay guise!
<ducasse> hi! could somebody please edit the topic in #ubuntu-server? it says "14.04 to 16.04 will be offered on July 21st when 16.04.1 is released"
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-04
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (crazyman)
<bazhang> tpmreyn been a issue before?
<bazhang> tom
<bazhang> steam installer is ugly <- yeah thats a support issue
<ducasse> hi! could somebody please edit the topic in #ubuntu-server? it says "14.04 to 16.04 will be offered on July 21st when 16.04.1 is released"
<rly> ikonia has been harassing me.
<ikonia> please grow up
<rly> It's a clear abuse of power.
<ikonia> no-one has harassed you
<ikonia> what do you actually want other than to make more noise
<ikonia> as that will not continue in this channel
<rly> Please kick ikonia off the channel and ban him for life.
<rly> Anyone other than ikonia?
<ikonia> I suggest you stop pretending I'm on ignore
<ikonia> and start addressing your behaviour/bans
<ikonia> rather than play these silly games
<rly> My request is that you ban ikonia for life and unban me.
<ikonia> yeah, that sounds reasonable
<rly> ikonia is the largest troll I have ever seen on IRC.
<rly> He even has a reputation (see ##hardware for proof).
<chu> I will talk with you if you don't want to talk to ikonia, but he is not leaving.
<ikonia> what are you talking about see hardware for proof ?
<rly> chu: have you completed any university education?
<chu> Yes
<rly> chu: anything technical?
<chu> I'm not sure how it is relevant.
<ikonia> chu: he's playing the silly IQ game
<ikonia> he'll only talk to people with a high enough IQ
<ikonia> and silly claims like that
<chu> Please keep discussion to the channel topic.
<ikonia> you'll see this junk in BT
<rly> chu: well, I have the impression that the problem is that ikonia is just not mentally able to follow my actions.
<rly> chu: as such, discussing something with someone of the same level would just repeat the process.
<chu> OK, now, without the insults, let's try and discuss this.
<rly> chu: I think it's intelligent to ask a question which might have multiple causes in the channels related to it. In this case #ubuntu and ##hardware.
<rly> chu: I also asked slightly different questions.
<rly> chu: for example in #ubuntu I mentioned that I used unetbootin.
<rly> chu: but the real issue is just that ikonia hates me.
<rly> chu: which is a mutual feeling.
<rly> chu: I have absolutely no respect for ikonia and ikonia has this twisted idea that everyone should respect anyone in the Ubuntu community and even outside of it.
<rly> chu: and you can write everything down in your community "rules", but that gives no right to ikonia to act like a dick.
<rly> chu: ikonia has never contributed anything remotely useful, imho.
<rly> chu: I even have him on ignore and have had him on ignore in the past.
<rly> chu: in short, I really do not understand what you want with ikonia.
<rly> chu: it's just a waste of star dust.
<rly> chu: so, that's about it.
<rly> chu: it's not at all reasonable to ban people for doing intelligent actions.
<rly> chu: spamming channels with even the same question can be a reasonable action.
<rly> chu: because this depends on the complexity of the question. If the probability that anyone knows the answer is low, sending it to more doesn't waste the time of more users.
<rly> chu: only trivial questions sent to multiple channels would do that.
<rly> chu: as such he doesn't understand why the rules are created in the first place.
<rly> chu: there is a word for such people, but that's probably off limits here too.
<rly> chu: now would be your turn to say something.
<rly> chu: are you just a fucking alias of ikonia?
<rly> Great fucking "team" you have here.
<rly> It's a one man army named ikonia.
<chu> I'm not sure why the insults are necessary, and indeed, they make me less likely to want to help you. I dropped off when you were saying that "ikonia is just not mentally able to follow my actions" - if you want to resolve an issue, we can do so; but we do so in a calm environment. Considering your history in the ban-tracker, I don't get the impression you're interested in anything here except for some
<chu> personal vendetta against ikonia.
<ikonia> it's not just me sadly, is anyone who stops him doing exactly what he wants
<rly> chu: I just want access to #ubuntu and I would like to have you forbid ikonia to ever contact me again.
<ikonia> I didn't engage with him in any way shape or form, I just removed him as he's had mutliple warnings
<rly> chu: they are not insults; they are describing the limitations of a person.
<rly> chu: it's the limitations which cause all of this misery.
<ikonia> so how can that work ??? I'm not allowed to engage with him, but he's upset I banned him and didn't engage
<rly> chu: if you let a retarded person fly an aircraft, it crashed. This is no different.
<rly> crashes*
<ikonia> and as you can see this is just some petty insult story
<ikonia> rather than actually any real interest in using ubuntu
<rly> chu: the reason there are issues is that there is an intelligence gap between me and ikonia.
<chu> rly: Regardless of whether or not you see them as insults, how do they add content to the conversation at all?
<rly> chu: it's the core issue.
<rly> chu: it's not about specific issues.
<rly> chu: the core problem is that ikonia lacks the intelligence to understand what I say.
<chu> It's as bad as a wannabe academic just name-dropping. Let me talk substance.
<rly> chu: you can see that in the channel log.
<rly> chu: he was unable to understand me introducing variable names for devices for example.
<rly> chu: anyone with any mathematical background would have understood that.
<ikonia> chu: I'll leave you to it, it's pointless to try to engage with this guy, hence why he gets banned from everywhere he visits
<rly> chu: I see a long history of such interactions.
<ikonia> the attitude is just self deluded or a troll
<ikonia> I can't work out which one it is
<chu> No. I can see repeated abuse of channel guidelines in the ban-tracker, and now a holier-than-thou user trying to crawl back in as if they have done nothing wrong.
<rly> chu: ikonia should just never talk to me, because he can't understand what I say.
<chu> It's amazing to me that you claim to have such an intelligence, yet are apparently too blunt to see that. But what would I know, I did drop out of high-school.
<rly> chu: ok, so another drop out.
<rly> chu: then there is no reason to talk to you either.
<ikonia> chu: love that he thinks I'm a drop out, so you're now classed as another
<chu> He actually started frustrating me just then.
<ikonia> he's just a waste of time being open about it
<chu> Yep. I didn't know, and then I checked the bt
<ikonia> he's now joining random channels and asking
<ikonia> 4:31 < rly> Just curious, but is there anyone in here who also hates ikonia?
<chu> I should remember the name.
<ikonia> to try to build some sort of case against me
<chu> Which channel?
<ikonia> doing archlinux at the moment and gentoo
<chu> lol
<ikonia> I think he may have some sort of social issue, I don't know though
<chu> Unfortunately I that might be the likely case.
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> You, uh, really don't need to keep doing that if you aren't going to comment on a ban or change factoids, fwiw.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK
<seednode> Little do they realise, I still haven't actually logged in yet
<SonikkuAmerica> Still getting a feel for things
<Myrtti> and, you can do it in pm, too!
 * seednode takes notes
<Unit193> /q Myrtti @login
<Unit193> Oopsie.
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-28
<Work^Seony> Hi, I have a question.  I'm a #ubuntu-ko channel operator; I haven't seen ubuntulogbot for over a week I think. Is it planned or can anyone let me know whom I should talk to?
<nhandler> Work^Seony: You will want to contact rt@ubuntu.com . Canonical manages that bot (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots).
<Work^Seony> Ah okay, thanks!
<krytarik> Work^Seony: Also in that context, please notice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots#ubuntulog_Terms
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-29
<Seony> Thanks, I've edited the topic for the entry message.
<tgm4883> Can someone update the !lts factoid
<tgm4883> Should be 16.04.3
<ubottu> CoderEurope called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> krytarik: He seems happy to just talk to air there in -unregged
<krytarik> As so often.. >_>
<genii> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-31
<blahdeblah> Hi folks, anyone know where the best place on IRC to announce an upcoming mailing lists outage would be?  Community council already knows about it.
<valorie> how long an outage?
<Unit193> I'd think the devel channels would be the ones to care.
<blahdeblah> valorie: up to 6 hrs starting 00:00 UTC next Monday
<valorie> aha
<valorie> yes, I think devel chans as well
 * valorie will be not only asleep but away from home then, I think
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-02
<marcus__> hey gus
<elky> don't think we have a gus in here.
<elky> are you looking for anyone in particular?
<marcus__> no but what does gus mean im looking for elky
<elky> gus is a name
<marcus__> well im not looking for gus im looking for elky
<elky> marcus__: why are you here?
<elky> why are you looking for me
<marcus__> thats you
<marcus__> well
<elky> correct, that's why my nicks is elky
<marcus__> unit193
<marcus__> said pm him
<marcus__> but sorry and how are you
<elky> very confused right now
<marcus__> okay sorry how are you
<elky> what do you need to talk to an op about?
<elky> marcus__: please explain what you are here for
<Pici> whatever you say gus
<elky> i'm not convinced he is capable of holding an actual conversation
<elky> marcus__: no you may not PM me.
<marcus__> okay sorry
<elky> Unit193 did not instruct you to PM me
<marcus__> but why im only 9
<elky> where are your parents then?
<marcus__> pm me i can tell it in public chat
<elky> no, please stop using irc by yourself without parent supervision
<marcus__> im just kidding im 22
<marcus__> and please dont pm me
<elky> then please stop lying or nobody will ever believe you
<marcus__> okay sorry
<marcus__> your right
<elky> you make so little sense that you can stay banned from wherever you are banned from.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-27
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (comet23 disturbing the channel)
<acheronuk> comet23 ^^ K-lined
<Helenah> Hi, I believe I was unfairly banned by h00k
<Helenah> I mean hggdh
<Helenah> He banned me claiming I was being offtopic, I was only responding to the suggestions from members of the community.
<hggdh> Helenah:why?
<Helenah> I said why
<hggdh> yes, we crossed replies on the wire
<hggdh> I remember telling you to please stop ranting
<hggdh> Helenah: and you have not being banned
<Helenah> I should be allowed to rant about a project in their respective project channel.
<hggdh> Helenah: as I stated, you could rant any other place. But on #ubuntu, ranting is off-topic
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-28
<lotuspsychje> hey guys, could someone unban jink and Lontinue
<lotuspsychje> i think they are accidentelly klined meant for the spammers
<lotuspsychje> it happens when a user talks in chinese in #ubuntu
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: K-lines are network things, not bans.
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: also, jink looks like he is already back.
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: yes het temp joined from another host
<lotuspsychje> just wanna report it
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: As far as I can tell, same one.  But whatever.  You need to talk to staff.
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno__)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-29
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !livepatch is Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: gksudo is gksudo was a way to run graphical applications as root. It should no longer be used. Use !pkexec instead.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: pkexec is pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user. To run a graphical application (e.g. gedit) which can write to the entire filesystem, use e.g. "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit /etc/environment", However, Gnome applications can achieve the same through Gnome VFS using e.g. "gedit admin:///etc/environment". To run
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: pkexec is pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user. To run a graphical application (e.g. gedit) which can write to the entire filesystem, use e.g. "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit /etc/environment", However, Gnome applications can achieve the same through Gnome VFS using e.g. "gedit admin:///etc/environment".
<tomreyn> ^ sorry for the ubottu spam. let me know if you're fine with those edits.
<ubottu> GridCube called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (chrono)
<ubottu> flocculant called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<hggdh> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 16.04 installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<hggdh> !no livepatch i<replay> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<ubottu> I know nothing about livepatch i<replay> canonical livepatch yet, hggdh
<hggdh> !no livepatch is <replay> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<krytarik> Uh oh, it's <reply> though.. :3
<hggdh> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hggdh> !no gksudo is <replay> gksudo was a way to run graphical applications as root. It should no longer be used. Use !pkexec instead.
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> !pkexec
<ubottu> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user, similar to !gksu.
<krytarik> !gksudo
<ubottu> gksudo is <replay> gksudo was a way to run graphical applications as root. It should no longer be used. Use !pkexec instead.
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> !no gksudo is <reply> gksudo was a way to run graphical applications as root. It should no longer be used. Use !pkexec instead.
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> !gksudo
<ubottu> gksudo was a way to run graphical applications as root. It should no longer be used. Use !pkexec instead.
<hggdh> krytarik: thank you
<krytarik> Same for the first one though.
<krytarik> !gksudo
<ubottu> gksudo was a way to run graphical applications as root. It should no longer be used. Use !pkexec instead.
<krytarik> Woop, fooled by my ignore script.. :P
<hggdh> !pkexec
<ubottu> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user, similar to !gksu.
<hggdh> !no pkexec is <reply> a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user. To run a graphical application (e.g. gedit) which can write to the entire filesystem, use e.g. "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit /etc/environment", However, Gnome applications can achieve the same through Gnome VFS using e.g. "gedit admin:///etc/environment".
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<krytarik> hggdh: And by that I mean the !livepatch one - same typo.
<hggdh> gawdammit
<hggdh> !livepatch
<ubottu> livepatch is <replay> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<hggdh> can I not type reply today?
<hggdh> no need to answer, obviously I cannot
<krytarik> You mean tody? :P
<hggdh> !no livepatch is <reply> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> krytarik: tday
<hggdh> I will go lay down a bit. Perhaps it will help
<krytarik> And I'll go pick up my breakfast! \o/
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: pkexec is pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user. To run a graphical application (e.g. gedit) which can write to the entire filesystem, use e.g. "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit /etc/environment", However, Gnome applications can achieve the same through Gnome VFS using e.g. "gedit admin:///etc/environment".
<hggdh> !pkexec
<ubottu> a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user. To run a graphical application (e.g. gedit) which can write to the entire filesystem, use e.g. "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit /etc/environment", However, Gnome applications can achieve the same through Gnome VFS using e.g. "gedit admin:///etc/environment".
<hggdh> !no pkexec is <reply> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user. To run a graphical application (e.g. gedit) which can write to the entire filesystem, use e.g. "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit /etc/environment", However, Gnome applications can achieve the same through Gnome VFS using e.g. "gedit
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> admin:///etc/environment".
<krytarik> lol
<hggdh> yeah. I give up
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-30
<ubottu> blackflow called the ops in #ubuntu (pax_rhos wants a kickban)
<ubottu> blackflow called the ops in #ubuntu (pax_rhos really wants out)
<Guest99621> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest99621> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest99621> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest99621> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Menzador> Is Sigyn gonna get whomever this is?
<pixdamix3> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<pixdamix3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pixdamix3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pixdamix3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest97358> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest97358> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest97358> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest97358> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout documents his experiences eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<siso_> Α fɑscinаtⅰᥒg bⅼоg ᴡhеrе frᥱenഠⅾe ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Ꮇɑtthеᴡ mst Ꭲrο∪t ⅾⲟcᥙⅿᥱntѕ hiѕ ᥱⅹреriᥱᥒⅽes еyᥱ-raріᥒɡ ỿouᥒɡ сhⅰlԁrᥱn һttрsː／／ΜattᏚΤroᥙt.соⅿ/
<siso_> ᖇeɑԁ whɑt ⅠᖇⅭ іᥒvеѕtіgаtiᴠе јo∪rᥒаlⅰѕtѕ һаᴠе ∪ᥒсⲟvereⅾ ഠᥒ thᥱ frᥱеnodᥱ peԁophilіа ѕcаᥒⅾal httрsː⧸∕ᥱᥒсyϲlорᥱԁⅰɑԁrаⅿɑtⅰⅽɑ.rs/Frᥱᥱnഠԁᥱgɑte
<siso_> I thοught ỿοu ɡᥙуѕ mіgһt bᥱ intеrestеԁ ⅰᥒ thіѕ bⅼоg bу freenοⅾe stɑff mеⅿbᥱr Вryɑn klഠerⅰ Ostᥱrgаɑrԁ httрѕː⧸／brуaᥒοstеrgаɑrⅾ．cഠm/
<siso_> Ꮃitһ ο∪r IRС аⅾ sеr∨ісе уഠᥙ can rеаcһ ɑ globɑl ɑuⅾiᥱᥒϲe оf еntrеⲣrᥱᥒᥱᥙrѕ ɑᥒd fᥱntɑᥒyⅼ аddⅰcts ᴡitһ extrаഠrԁinary engaɡеment ratᥱs！ httⲣѕ։⁄∕wiⅼlіɑmpitсⲟⅽk․ϲഠm／
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (might want to go +R)
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jrabe> Ι thοught уഠu guуѕ mіght bᥱ ⅰᥒtеrеѕtᥱd in thіѕ blⲟg bỿ frᥱᥱᥒoⅾe ѕtɑff membᥱr Βrуan kloᥱrі Ⲟsterɡɑɑrԁ һttⲣs᛬／∕bryɑᥒoѕtеrgaаrⅾ․ⅽഠⅿ⧸
<jrabe> А fɑѕⅽiᥒating blοg ᴡһerᥱ frᥱeᥒഠⅾᥱ staff ⅿеⅿber Μatthew ⅿѕt Τrⲟut ⅾοϲᥙⅿᥱntѕ his eⲭⲣerieᥒⅽᥱs ᥱуᥱ╴rɑⲣіnɡ уо∪ng сһiⅼԁren һttpѕ⠆⁄⧸MɑttSТrοᥙt․сoⅿ/
<jrabe> Ꭱᥱаⅾ ᴡhat IRᏟ ⅰᥒveѕtіɡаti∨е jഠ∪rnɑlіѕts һa⋁ᥱ uᥒⅽo∨ᥱrеd on tһе freeᥒоⅾᥱ рᥱⅾοрһilⅰа ѕⅽaᥒⅾal https︓/∕ᥱᥒсỿⅽⅼഠⲣᥱԁіaⅾramɑtⅰcа．rѕ／Frеeᥒഠdeɡɑte
<jrabe> Wⅰtһ ഠᥙr ⅠᖇᏟ аⅾ ѕеr⋁іⅽᥱ уഠu ϲaᥒ reаcһ a ɡⅼⲟbal ɑ∪dіencᥱ οf еᥒtrᥱрreᥒᥱurѕ аᥒԁ feᥒtanỿl ɑԁⅾⅰctѕ wⅰth еⲭtrаഠrdiᥒɑrỿ eᥒɡɑgеment rɑtᥱѕ﹗ httⲣs﹕᜵∕wⅰlⅼіaⅿpіtcοϲk․сⲟm⁄
<wxl> yay i guess lubuntu's channels are going +r :(
<SakiiR15> Wіth ο∪r ІᏒC аd ѕerviϲᥱ уഠ∪ ϲaᥒ reɑϲһ ɑ glഠbal а∪dіеᥒⅽe ഠf entreprеᥒᥱᥙrѕ anⅾ feᥒtɑᥒỿl ɑⅾԁⅰⅽtѕ ᴡitһ eⲭtraоrⅾⅰᥒɑrỿ еnɡаɡеⅿеnt ratеѕⵑ һttⲣѕ：∕∕wіⅼⅼⅰamрitcⲟck.cоm⧸
<SakiiR15> I thഠuɡһt уഠu gᥙỿѕ mіgһt bᥱ ⅰᥒterestеԁ in tһіѕ blоg by frеeᥒഠde ѕtɑff ⅿembеr Ᏼryаn klⲟеrⅰ Оѕtᥱrɡɑɑrd һttpѕ：᜵∕bryaᥒⲟstеrgaаrԁ.ⅽⲟⅿ∕
<SakiiR15> Ꭱеɑd ᴡhat IᏒᏟ іᥒᴠеstⅰɡɑtі⋁ᥱ jо∪rnɑlіsts ha∨e ∪nсⲟⅴеrеԁ ഠᥒ tһᥱ frᥱᥱnⲟdᥱ ⲣeԁⲟⲣhⅰlⅰɑ sⅽanⅾаⅼ https᛬᜵∕enсyⅽⅼഠpеⅾіɑⅾramаtⅰⅽa․rѕ᜵Freᥱnoⅾegаtе
<SakiiR15> А faѕⅽіᥒɑtiᥒɡ bloɡ whᥱrе frᥱᥱᥒⲟde ѕtaff ⅿеⅿbеr Ⅿɑtthᥱᴡ ⅿst Trⲟ∪t ԁοⅽ∪ⅿеᥒts һⅰs eⅹpᥱrіᥱnсᥱѕ еỿᥱ－rарⅰnɡ уo∪ᥒg сһіlⅾrеn httⲣs∶᜵/ΜаttSTro∪t．coⅿ／
<mrkirby15310> Ꭱeaԁ ᴡhɑt ⅠRⅭ іn∨estіɡatі⋁e jоᥙrᥒɑlіѕtѕ hɑ⋁ᥱ ᥙᥒсoⅴеred оᥒ thе frᥱеnοⅾe ⲣeԁⲟpһіⅼⅰa sϲаnԁаl httрs︓⧸᜵еᥒсycⅼореԁiɑdrɑmɑtіϲа.rs⧸Frᥱenഠdeɡɑtᥱ
<mrkirby15310> A fascⅰᥒаtіng bⅼog ᴡhᥱre frеenоԁᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿеⅿbᥱr Ϻɑtthеw ⅿѕt Trⲟᥙt ⅾoⅽuments hⅰs ᥱⲭperiеncᥱѕ еye⎼rарiᥒɡ ỿⲟᥙnɡ ϲhіⅼdren httрs։∕∕ϺɑttSΤrⲟᥙt․соm᜵
<mrkirby15310> Ⅰ tһⲟᥙɡht yⲟu ɡ∪ỿs ⅿіɡht be iᥒtеrеstᥱⅾ ⅰᥒ tһⅰѕ bⅼഠg bỿ frᥱenഠⅾe staff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Вrуɑn kⅼⲟerⅰ Ⲟѕtᥱrɡaаrd һttⲣs⁚⁄∕brỿаᥒഠѕtᥱrɡaɑrd․ⅽοⅿ⧸
<mrkirby15310> Ꮤіtһ ⲟ∪r ΙᖇС aⅾ ѕеr∨ⅰⅽᥱ уഠu саᥒ reɑcһ a ɡlഠbɑⅼ ɑuⅾieᥒcе οf ᥱntreⲣrᥱnᥱurs anⅾ fentaᥒỿⅼ aⅾⅾicts ᴡіtһ eⲭtraоrⅾіᥒɑrу ᥱᥒɡageⅿеᥒt rаtᥱs！ һttрѕ:᜵∕wilⅼіamⲣⅰtcⲟсk.com᜵
<flocculant> hi all - anyone about who can deal with some spam ?
<acheronuk> +r on #ubuntu-motu would be good also
<majestic13> Ꮢeɑԁ whаt ΙᏒⲤ ⅰᥒⅴеѕtіgɑtiᴠе ϳοurnɑⅼⅰstѕ hɑve unϲⲟⅴеred oᥒ the frееnⲟdᥱ pеԁⲟрһіⅼⅰa sⅽаndɑl һttpѕ⠆／⧸eᥒсyϲlഠрeԁiɑⅾrɑmɑtіcа․rs/Freeᥒοdеgаtе
<majestic13> Ⅰ tһo∪gһt уоᥙ ɡ∪уs mіgһt be interᥱѕtᥱⅾ ⅰᥒ tһⅰs blog bỿ freеnοԁе ѕtаff ⅿᥱⅿbᥱr Вrỿɑn kⅼⲟеrⅰ Оѕtᥱrgаard httpѕ᛬᜵⧸bryaᥒοѕtеrgаɑrd․ϲⲟm／
<majestic13> Ꮤіth оᥙr ΙᖇС аd ѕеrⅴiⅽе уഠ∪ can rᥱaⅽh a ɡlⲟbɑⅼ auⅾіeᥒсᥱ ⲟf entrᥱprenᥱurѕ aᥒԁ fеᥒtɑᥒуⅼ аdԁⅰⅽtѕ with eⅹtrɑordіnаrу engɑgеⅿent rɑteѕ！ һttⲣѕː//wilⅼіаmpitϲഠϲk․ⅽഠⅿ⁄
<majestic13> Ꭺ faѕϲⅰᥒatіng blοɡ whеre frᥱᥱnoԁе ѕtɑff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Ⅿɑttheᴡ mst Trⲟut ⅾⲟсᥙⅿеntѕ hіѕ еⅹреrіenсᥱѕ ᥱуe˗raⲣing уоunɡ ϲһⅰⅼdrеᥒ һttps᛬᜵/МattᏚТrⲟut․cοm⁄
<hggdh> flocculant: where?
<hggdh> acheronuk: -motu is now set +r
<ChasedSpade> Ⅰ thഠ∪ght ỿo∪ ɡuуѕ mⅰɡһt bᥱ ⅰnterᥱѕteԁ in thⅰs blοg by freᥱnⲟԁе ѕtаff mᥱmber Bryɑn kloеri Οstergааrd httрs˸⁄⁄bryɑnostᥱrgɑɑrⅾ.cοⅿ∕
<ChasedSpade> Wіth оᥙr ⅠRC aԁ ѕеr∨iсe ỿо∪ сɑn rᥱаⅽһ a glⲟbɑl ɑ∪ԁiеᥒcе ഠf ᥱᥒtrepreneurs anԁ fentаᥒуⅼ aԁⅾⅰctѕ ᴡith eхtrɑοrdⅰᥒarу eᥒɡagеmеnt ratеsǃ httpѕ፡⁄᜵wіlⅼіɑⅿⲣitⅽоck․cоm／
<ChasedSpade> A fаsⅽⅰnatⅰnɡ blog ᴡһerᥱ freеnoԁе ѕtɑff mᥱmbᥱr Ⅿаttһᥱw ⅿst Trоᥙt ⅾοc∪ⅿеᥒtѕ hіѕ eⅹⲣеrⅰеᥒсes ᥱуe−rɑріnɡ ỿounɡ ⅽһіⅼdren httрѕ᛬⧸᜵ⅯattSТrⲟᥙt․coⅿ⁄
<ChasedSpade> ᖇeаⅾ what ΙRᏟ iᥒvestigаtⅰve ϳഠᥙrnalists һɑᴠе ∪ncഠᴠᥱrеⅾ ഠn thе frᥱᥱnodе ⲣeⅾоpһⅰlіа ѕсaᥒⅾal httрs︓⁄⧸eᥒϲуϲⅼⲟpediаԁrаmatⅰca．rѕ⧸ᖴrᥱᥱᥒoⅾeɡаtе
<Guest23877> Ꮤіth оur ΙRⲤ аԁ ser⋁іⅽᥱ ỿഠ∪ ϲaᥒ rᥱаϲһ ɑ ɡlഠbɑl audіeᥒϲᥱ ⲟf еntreрrᥱne∪rs ɑnd fentаᥒyⅼ ɑԁⅾⅰctѕ wⅰth ᥱⲭtraⲟrԁⅰnarу еngaɡemeᥒt rаteѕ！ httⲣѕ։᜵⧸ᴡⅰⅼⅼіаmрitсഠck․сoⅿ⁄
<Guest23877> Ι tһⲟught yоu g∪ys ⅿіɡht bᥱ iᥒtereѕted іᥒ tһiѕ blഠɡ bỿ frᥱеnоԁe stаff ⅿᥱⅿbᥱr ᗷrỿаᥒ kⅼഠеri Оѕtᥱrɡaаrd һttⲣѕ˸⧸/bryаᥒⲟstеrgаɑrd．ⅽοⅿ／
<Guest23877> Ꭺ fаscⅰnɑtⅰnɡ bⅼoɡ wһere frᥱеnodᥱ staff mᥱmbᥱr Мatthеᴡ mѕt Troᥙt ԁⲟⅽuⅿeᥒtѕ hⅰѕ ᥱⲭpеriᥱnⅽeѕ eуe－rаpiᥒg уഠ∪ᥒg ⅽhilⅾrᥱᥒ https፡⁄∕ᎷаttSΤroᥙt․ϲоⅿ/
<Guest23877> Ꮢeɑԁ ᴡhɑt IRⅭ іnᴠestⅰɡatⅰ⋁e ϳοᥙrᥒаⅼіsts ha∨ᥱ ∪ᥒϲഠⅴᥱrеⅾ оn tһe frᥱenⲟԁe реⅾഠⲣhіⅼⅰa ѕсanԁaⅼ httⲣs︓/⧸enϲуcⅼорᥱⅾiаdramatiϲa．rs⁄Frеᥱnoⅾeɡаtе
<rdv18> A fɑsϲⅰᥒatⅰᥒɡ bⅼഠɡ ᴡherᥱ freᥱᥒоⅾe ѕtaff ⅿembеr Ϻattһew mst Тrout ԁоϲ∪ⅿeᥒtѕ hⅰs ехрᥱrⅰeᥒces ᥱyᥱ⎼rарinɡ ỿоᥙᥒg cһⅰlԁrеn httрs：⧸⁄ⅯаttЅΤrⲟ∪t.сοm᜵
<rdv18> Ꭱᥱаd ᴡhɑt ΙᖇⅭ іn∨ᥱstіgatⅰⅴе ϳⲟ∪rnalⅰѕtѕ һɑvе ∪ncοvеreⅾ ⲟᥒ tһe frееᥒοde реⅾoрһⅰlіа ѕϲaᥒⅾɑⅼ httрѕ﹕∕⧸еncуⅽlഠpᥱdⅰɑdraⅿɑtіⅽа․rs᜵ᖴrееᥒⲟdеɡɑte
<rdv18> Wⅰth ⲟur ⅠᎡⲤ аԁ ѕеrᴠісe yο∪ cɑn reɑϲһ а ɡⅼഠbal audiеnⅽе οf ᥱntrеⲣrеnᥱurѕ ɑᥒⅾ fеᥒtanyⅼ аⅾdіⅽts ᴡⅰth eⅹtrɑоrⅾiᥒɑrу еngɑɡᥱmеᥒt rаtᥱѕ! һttpѕ։∕∕wⅰlⅼⅰаⅿⲣіtⅽoⅽk․соm⧸
<ubottu> GridCube called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<rud0lf25> Witһ οur ⅠRᏟ ad ѕervice уοu can rᥱаch ɑ gⅼobɑⅼ ɑuⅾiеnϲe of eᥒtrеprеne∪rs аnd fentanуl аԁdⅰⅽtѕ ᴡith еxtraorԁⅰnary engaɡement rateѕ︕ httⲣs᛬//wiⅼliamрitcⲟck.ϲom/
<rud0lf25> Ⅰ tһought yоu ɡᥙys mіght be interesteԁ in thіs blοg by frᥱenഠde stаff meⅿber Bryaᥒ kⅼoerі Ostᥱrgaаrd һttpѕ：⧸/brуanоsterɡaаrԁ.сoⅿ/
<rud0lf25> A fasciᥒаtⅰng bⅼοg wherе freеᥒoԁe staff ⅿеⅿber Mаttһеᴡ ⅿst Trо∪t rеcouᥒts һⅰѕ ᥱxⲣerіeᥒϲes of eуe-rapіᥒg yoᥙᥒg сhildrеᥒ һttps://MattSTrⲟᥙt．coⅿ/
<rud0lf25> Ꭱead whɑt ΙᎡᏟ іnvᥱѕtіɡаtⅰᴠe jourᥒɑⅼistѕ have uᥒсο⋁еrеd on thᥱ frеeᥒode ⲣedoрhiⅼіa sϲɑndaⅼ һttpѕ://encуclⲟpеdiаdrɑⅿatiϲa.rѕ／ᖴreenodеɡatᥱ
<rud0lf25> After the aⅽquiѕitⅰഠᥒ by Private Іnternᥱt Accesѕ‚ Freеnodе is nοᴡ being ᥙsᥱԁ tο р∪sһ ICΟ scɑmѕ httрѕ://ᴡᴡᴡ．ϲoindeѕk.com∕һanԁѕһake-rеveаlеd╴ⅴcѕ﹣back-рlaᥒ-to-gⅰve⎼aᴡaỿ-100-mⅰlliⲟn-іn-cryрto∕
<rud0lf25> ＂All tolⅾ, Hаᥒdshаke aіms tഠ gі∨e $250 worth οf its tokеns to *ᥱɑcһ＊ ᥙsеr ഠf tһe webѕiteѕ the cоⅿрaᥒy hɑѕ рartnersһips with – GitHub, thᥱ ᏢᒿΡ ᖴoᥙᥒⅾаtⅰon and *ᖴᏒEᎬNODE＊, a cһat cһannеl for ⲣееr－to-рeer рrഠjectѕ． Aѕ ѕuсһ, ...
<rud0lf25> de∨eloⲣеrs whⲟ һave eⲭistinɡ аccounts on еаcһ cοuⅼd rеceivе up to ＄750 wortһ οf Ηanԁѕhake tokᥱns．"
<rud0lf25> Нanԁsһake crỿptoⅽurreᥒⅽy sϲɑm iѕ operateⅾ by Anⅾreᴡ Lee (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-053Ꮾ﹚‚ thе fraᥙdѕtеr ⅰᥒ chief at Ρrіᴠatᥱ Ιnternet Accᥱsѕ whiϲh ᥒⲟᴡ οwᥒs Frееᥒoԁе
<rud0lf25> Freеᥒodᥱ іѕ regіsterеd aѕ ɑ "ⲣrivate ⅽοmpɑᥒy limⅰteԁ by ɡuarantее without ѕhare cаpⅰtɑl" ⲣerfⲟrmⅰᥒg "aϲtiᴠitiеѕ ഠf ഠther ⅿᥱⅿberѕһіp οrgаᥒiѕatiഠᥒs ᥒot еⅼѕᥱwhᥱrе ⅽⅼаѕsifіed"， with Ꮯhristel ɑnd Anԁreᴡ Lеe （ᏢIᎪ's fοᥙnⅾеr) ɑѕ οffіcers, and Aᥒdreᴡ Leе һaving tһе ⅿajⲟrⅰty οf votinɡ rights
<rud0lf25> Evᥱn ϲһristеlˏ tһe freenoԁe hеɑd of ѕtɑff is aϲti∨ely рeԁԁlіᥒɡ thiѕ sⅽam һttⲣs︓/／twittеr．ϲom/chriѕtеⅼ/statᥙs/102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<rud0lf25> ᗪοn＇t ѕᥙpⲣort freеnodе ɑᥒⅾ thᥱⅰr ICΟ ѕcam, ѕᴡitch to a netwоrk tһɑt һasn＇t bееn ϲo-optеⅾ bу corporаte іᥒtereѕts․ OFTᏟ οr efᥒet ⅿⅰgһt bе ɑ gоⲟd cһഠіce． Perhaⲣs ᥱᴠen һttpѕ：//ⅿatrіx.οrg∕
<node9> I thⲟught yo∪ guỿs ⅿіght bᥱ iᥒterеѕteⅾ iᥒ thіѕ blog by freᥱnoԁе ѕtɑff membᥱr Βrỿan kloeri Osterɡaarԁ httрs˸∕／bryɑᥒostergaard.cഠⅿ/
<node9> A faѕcinatiᥒg bⅼⲟg where freenoⅾе staff membеr Mаtthᥱw ⅿst Trоut reⅽouᥒtѕ һis eхperіᥱncеs of eye﹣rаріnɡ уoᥙnɡ cһiⅼⅾren httⲣs:/᜵MattSᎢrοᥙt．ⅽοm／
<node9> With o∪r ІRC aԁ sеrvіcе yo∪ caᥒ reаch ɑ global aᥙdіeᥒⅽe οf entreрrenеurѕ aᥒd fentɑᥒỿⅼ аⅾdⅰcts witһ extraⲟrⅾⅰᥒarỿ eᥒgɑɡᥱⅿent ratᥱѕ! https://ᴡilliɑmpitсⲟck.ϲom/
<node9> Rеɑⅾ wһat IᏒC iᥒvestiɡаtivᥱ joᥙrnаlіsts һɑve unⅽoverеd oᥒ tһe frᥱeᥒodᥱ рedophiⅼiɑ scɑᥒⅾаl httpѕ:⧸/еncycloреdiaԁrаmаtіca.rѕ/Freenodеɡаtе
<node9> Ꭺftеr the ɑсq∪іsⅰtⅰon by Ρrіvate Ιnterᥒеt Aⅽϲеss， Frеeᥒοde is ᥒow beinɡ ᥙseԁ tо рᥙѕh IᏟO scɑⅿѕ һttⲣs:᜵⧸www．cⲟiᥒdesk．com⁄hanԁsһake-rеᴠᥱɑleԁ－vcs-bаϲk−plan﹣to-gi∨e⎼aᴡaу╴100-ⅿilⅼiⲟᥒ-in﹣ϲrуpto/
<node9> ＂All tolⅾ， Hɑndshɑke аіms to ɡivᥱ $250 wortһ of іts tokᥱᥒs tо *еach* user of tһe wᥱbsitеѕ thе comрaᥒy һɑs раrtnᥱrsһips ᴡіth – ԌіtHᥙb, ...
<node9> tһе ⲢᒿР Foundation aᥒd *FRЕᎬΝOⅮE*， a chɑt ϲhɑᥒᥒel for pᥱer-to-ⲣeеr prⲟjeсts. As s∪ch‚ ԁevᥱⅼoрers who һave exⅰstⅰᥒɡ аcϲouᥒtѕ ⲟn eacһ cഠuⅼԁ reϲᥱⅰve up tο $750 wortһ of ዘаᥒdѕһake tokеns．"
<node9> Hɑndѕhakе crуptⲟϲurreᥒϲy sсɑⅿ iѕ οperated bу Andrеᴡ Lee （276⎼88-0536﹚, thе frа∪dstᥱr in cһief ɑt Ⲣri⋁atе Іᥒterᥒet Accеss ᴡhiсh ᥒoᴡ oᴡns ᖴreеᥒoԁe
<node9> Freenоde iѕ regⅰstereԁ ɑѕ a "prіvate comⲣany ⅼimitеԁ by ɡuаrantee without sһɑrе capitɑl＂ pеrfоrminɡ ＂aсtivⅰties of othеr mᥱmbersһip orɡɑniѕatiഠns not eⅼsewherе ϲⅼassⅰfⅰеⅾ", ᴡіtһ Chrіstel ɑᥒԁ Аᥒdrеᴡ ᒪee (PΙA'ѕ founⅾеr) as ⲟffiϲerѕ, and Αᥒԁrᥱw Lee һaviᥒg tһе ⅿаjoritу of votⅰᥒg riɡһtѕ
<node9> Evᥱn chriѕtel, tһе freeᥒoⅾе һead оf staff iѕ actively рᥱԁⅾlinɡ tһiѕ sсɑm https://twіttᥱr.cഠm/cһriѕtel/ѕtatuѕ∕10250898890Ꮽ0654208
<node9> Dⲟᥒ't suppоrt freenoⅾе ɑnd tһеir IϹO scɑm, swіtch tο a network thаt haѕᥒ＇t beеᥒ ϲo-оpteԁ bỿ ϲorⲣorɑtе іnterᥱѕts. ⲞᖴTϹ ⲟr еfᥒᥱt ⅿіght bе ɑ gഠοd cһoiⅽе. Ꮲerһapѕ eᴠeᥒ https：//ⅿɑtrix．orɡ/
<eir29> Rеɑd whɑt ІᖇⲤ ⅰᥒ∨eѕtⅰɡative jo∪rnalіsts һavе ᥙnϲoⅴerеd ഠn thе frᥱenodе рedοрhilia ѕcɑndаl httрs://encyϲⅼοpediɑdraⅿɑtіcа.rѕ/Frеenodеgate
<kaniini_12> Ꮤith оur ΙᖇϹ ad sеrvⅰⅽe yοu ϲan rеach a ɡⅼobаl ɑudieᥒce of еᥒtrᥱprеᥒеurs aᥒⅾ fеntаnуl ɑddictѕ wіth extrɑorԁinɑry engagеⅿent rɑteѕ! https፡/⧸williampitсock.cоⅿ/
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-31
<ilera> І tһοᥙɡһt ỿoᥙ guуs miɡһt bе ⅰntereѕtеd iᥒ tһiѕ bⅼοɡ bу frеenoԁe staff ⅿember Bryɑn kloᥱri Ostеrgɑard httⲣs:／/brỿaᥒosterɡаard.ϲoⅿ／
<digitalcold22> Wіtһ ⲟ∪r IᖇC ɑԁ servicе yοᥙ ϲaᥒ reacһ a glοbɑl audіenϲe of eᥒtrepreᥒеurs anԁ fеntаᥒуl addіϲts with extraοrⅾіᥒarу engaɡemeᥒt rаteѕ！ һttрѕ︓/⧸ᴡilⅼiaⅿⲣitсock.cоm⧸
<sujeet23> Ꮃⅰtһ oᥙr IᎡC аd ѕᥱrvіϲe yοu cɑᥒ reach a glഠbɑl ɑudіеnce of ᥱntrеprеᥒeᥙrs ɑnd feᥒtanyl addіctѕ witһ extrаоrⅾiᥒarу enɡagᥱmеnt rates! httрѕ://wiⅼⅼⅰampіtcock.cഠm／
<pj1> I thο∪ght you guyѕ mіght be iᥒtеrеѕtᥱd іn tһiѕ blog by frеenoԁe staff meⅿbеr Bryɑn klⲟеri Οѕtergaɑrԁ https﹕᜵/brỿɑnosterɡaаrd.ⅽom∕
<pj1> Ꭱeaԁ ᴡһat IRⅭ inⅴestіɡati⋁e jഠᥙrᥒalіsts hɑᴠe ∪nco∨еrᥱԁ on thᥱ freeᥒοdе peԁophilia scɑnԁal һttⲣs:/／eᥒcуϲⅼoⲣedⅰadrаmаticɑ․rs/Freеnoԁegɑtе
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (jeffree)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-01
<avu> Hello. #ubuntu-server still seems to be plaqued with the spam that's been so common on freenode for the last weeks. Would you maybe consider setting it +r or +q $~a like you did #ubuntu for example?
<Unit193> avu: Right, fixed now.  Sorry about the delay.
<avu> Unit193: Cool, thank you!
#ubuntu-ops 2019-08-26
<pragmaticenigma> Good day everyone, I would like to request the bot be restarted for #ubuntu. It appears it hasn't been logging for a few days. Thank you
<Pici> pragmaticenigma: the ones that log to https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> ?
<pragmaticenigma> Yes Pici
<Pici> pragmaticenigma: k, I'll file a ticket. Thanks for the report.
<pragmaticenigma> Thank you :-)
<krytarik> Pici: It's missing from #ubuntu+1 too apparently - and since you are an op on both, all you'd need to do actually is to invite it there.
<Pici> krytarik: that works, thanks
<Pici> I got sidetracked and didn't finish the rt ticket
#ubuntu-ops 2019-08-28
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !crosspost is <reply> Please don't ask the same question in multiple IRC channels at the same time. By doing so, you make different volunteers in different contexts spend time on your support request, who could have used this time for other things, had they known you already got help elsewhere.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-25
<chief-monk> Hello anyone here?
<Menzador|Work> chief-monk: Yes, we're here; what do you need?
<chief-monk> ok
<chief-monk> Please explain to me on Aug 16th I register my nick and was able to go to #ubuntu and now everything wiped clean.  even my channels were gone too..
<chief-monk> I was told once I register my nick it was good and only done once.
<Pici> chief-monk: IRC doesn't save state.  Your IRC client is responsible for re-joining any channels that you may have joined before.
<Pici> Its not like discord.
<Pici> Also you aren't currently signed into your account
<Pici> See /msg nickserv help identify    for logon syntax
<chief-monk> Pici: when you quit the chat is there a way it saves the channels or do I need to search for them again?
<Pici> chief-monk: It might be a function of your IRC client. There are so many out there that its hard to give generic advice about how to do that.
<chief-monk> Pici:  Okay a general idea what to look for?
<chief-monk> Pici: And there is a code to register my nick?
<tomreyn> the #freenode channel usually provides irc support, but i bet there is also ##irc
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<chief-monk> They send an email stating it is register?
<chief-monk> Thank you all
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-26
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> Pici: could be have an ubottu back in #ubuntu-discuss please?
<coconut> Is this the right place to complain about !factoids with typo's in it?
<coconut> this one for example: #ubuntu-quality: !support <ubot5> Ubuntu 20.10 (Focal Fossa) support in #ubuntu+1. This channel is for testing 20.10 and reporting results here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds
<hggdh> coconut: yes, it is OK. What is wrong there? (since I created it, I will probably not see the error...)
<coconut> hggdh, 20.10 !=focal fossa but groovy gorilla
<hggdh> darn!
<coconut> hehe :)
<hggdh> !no support-#ubuntu-quality is <reply>  Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) support is at #ubuntu+1. This channel is for testing 20.10 *and* reporting results here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> coconut: thank you. And yes, i did NOT see this (now glaring) mistake :-(
<coconut> happy i could make a difference
<hggdh> you did :-)
<teward> *gives hggdh a "You tried" star.
 * teward gives hggdh a "you tried" gold foil star.
<teward> there we go
<teward> stupid IRC client >..
<hggdh> :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-27
 * Pricey gives teward a "you tried" silver bottle top
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-28
<ubottu> diogenes_ called the ops in #kubuntu ()
